# How do you store or display your purses/bags/handbags?



## DivineMsN

Hi all! 

I am a new member and I was wondering how everyone stores and displays their bags.  I am looking for a way to keep everything nice and orderly.  My handbag collection has grown somewhat and I am going to run out of closet space soon.  Any suggestions?

DivineMsN


----------



## jaffa

My closet has a built in shelving unit that was perfect for storing and displaying my bags. But even that will run out of space soon. It's a dilemma. Here's what it looks like now. But if your closet is running out of space, maybe a bookshelf or similar storage /display in your room to show off some of your favourites?


----------



## Issmom

I have three shelves in my coat closet (I'll soon boot my husband's stuff and use the 4th!) that I use for my bags.  I keep each in their original sleeper -- if I don't have one, I'll use another similar cloth cover.  I photograph each bag, laminate the photo, and pin the photo to the outside of the sleeper.  That way, I can put the bags on the shelf the 'thin way' (know what I mean...they are all facing the wall or each other rather than facing out....) and still know what is in each bag.  Anal, yes.  Effective, double-yes.


----------



## ayla

jaffa said:
			
		

> My closet has a built in shelving unit that was perfect for storing and displaying my bags. But even that will run out of space soon. It's a dilemma. Here's what it looks like now. But if your closet is running out of space, maybe a bookshelf or similar storage /display in your room to show off some of your favourites?



That's quite the collection you have there !  

I just kind of shove mine onto the top shelf of my closet, but that's going to have to stop soon. It's just basically my shoes and my bags fighting for supremacy in my closet !


----------



## star3777

Issmom said:
			
		

> I have three shelves in my coat closet (I'll soon boot my husband's stuff and use the 4th!) that I use for my bags. I keep each in their original sleeper -- if I don't have one, I'll use another similar cloth cover. I photograph each bag, laminate the photo, and pin the photo to the outside of the sleeper. That way, I can put the bags on the shelf the 'thin way' (know what I mean...they are all facing the wall or each other rather than facing out....) and still know what is in each bag. Anal, yes. Effective, double-yes.


 
That's what I do aswell with a mini poloriod minus the lamintion, It's great for shoes too. The only problem is that I still take out each bag/shoe to see which looks the best. So it helps me locate, but it's still a headache removing each dust bag or box. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## B. Jara

DivineMsN said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> I am a new member and I was wondering how everyone stores and displays their bags. I am looking for a way to keep everything nice and orderly. My handbag collection has grown somewhat and I am going to run out of closet space soon. Any suggestions?
> 
> DivineMsN


 
I keep mine in my closet, in their sleeper bags, inside several large rubbermaid totes lined up on the floor under where my clothes hang.  I can't display mine on shelves or the like, then my hubby would know how many I have.  

If he knew....he might cut me off.


----------



## pseub

The lady at the LV boutique gave me a good tip:  don't store your good bags on the shelf at the top of they closet...it's warmer up there and the leather will dry out more quickly.  So I've migrated my good bags down to the bottom of my closet in their cloth storage bags.


----------



## SuLi

Pseub - Thanks for the tip...I had no idea.  I've been storing my bags on the top shelves of my closet.  Learn something new every day


----------



## B. Jara

pseub said:
			
		

> The lady at the LV boutique gave me a good tip: don't store your good bags on the shelf at the top of they closet...it's warmer up there and the leather will dry out more quickly. So I've migrated my good bags down to the bottom of my closet in their cloth storage bags.


 
Yikes, good to know!!  Even though mine are on the bottom, my bedroom closet gets VERY warm in the summer months. I wonder if it would be better to store them in my master bath closet where it gets a little moisture in the air?

Probably a good idea to moisturize the ones I don't use once a year, and the others more often....:suspiciou


----------



## Issmom

I know its better to keep the bags on the bottom but I've no shelving there!  Until I get a closet devoted to bags, I'm stuck with them at the top of the closet. If they are the bottom, 1) they will get all tossed one on top of another, 2) my kids will toss their wet snowboots on them as well!  Yikes!


----------



## SuzyZ

I'm sorry to have found this out - my bags are in their dust covers, sitting in bins on the top shelf of my closet - I can't put them at the bottom, that's where my shoes are and that's where I like them to be!!. Now I have something else to worry about lol


----------



## Krissy

My bag closet has it's own side of the closet, they have their dust covers, and I boiught these pretty boxes, that have placements to write whats inside....I think I just have to much time on my hands...that and I watch too much tlc.


----------



## Cristina

I also keep mine in their dustcovers and on a shelf in my closet.  I'd say it's about halfway up the length of the closet.  The previous homeowners installed a shelving unit in the closet that has those white plastic-coated wire racks.


----------



## Serendipity

I keep mine in a storage bin under my bed.  Never worry about warmth or light.  I have a louie going strong after 17 years.  If your bed is high enough you may want to try it and my hubby never looks under the bed.  I just love bags and always need one more .


----------



## Issmom

The only problem with under the bed is that you can't see them and review them and figure which to carry each day...


----------



## Serendipity

I agree Iss but I change them once a week and wear a uniform to work. I guess I don't need to worry about that as much as others do. Someday, however, I will have a bag closet with all of their own cubbies how cute would that be with little lucite doors and pull out shelves.


----------



## kojiko

I usually store my bags in the closet with their little dust covers (also if the still have them the box & bag). Then I shove them all inside my overflowing closet. LOL

Then the ones I wear more often are left outside. Sometimes I get lazy and just leave some outside. LOL


----------



## princessinpink

lol i do that too, but my bags are mostly under my bed or hanged on da door..


----------



## amanda

sadly, since i live in a dorm, my closet is about half the size of the one i have at home (which wasn't big to begin with since my parents bought the house at the beginning of their careers and refuse to move because they dislike change), so out of season bags are left at home, ones currently not in use stay at the top of my closet, and those in current rotation sit on a rubbermaid tub in the corner.


----------



## LuLu-Lady

My handbag collection is huge, but not worth very much. I'm still on a student budget so I don't have any really nice, up-market stuff yet. I have a few gems, but mostly it's reasonably nice stuff I get for good prices.

Anyway. The point is that I don't have to worry about preserving leather, and, like Issmom, I like to see them all and review. So I designated a wall of my room and covered it with hooks. All my handbags are hanging up there now, so I can get a really good at-a-glance view of what I have.


----------



## bobojue

In their dustbag on the top shelving of the clothing racks.  The dustbag is a must!!!


----------



## Mariah

i have a cloth underbed box for my big bags and some smaller (but taller) matching ones that i stick in my closet. nice for compact storage and still lets my bags breathe


----------



## Issmom

LuLu-Lady said:
			
		

> I like to see them all and review. So I designated a wall of my room and covered it with hooks. All my handbags are hanging up there now, so I can get a really good at-a-glance view of what I have.



I like the idea of handbags as wallpaper!  I just don't think my husband would go for it....


----------



## kathyrose

In their bags in BF's closet (the untouchable ones, I'm very bad at storing/horading stuff) and some here at my apartment closet shelf space.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

pseub said:
			
		

> The lady at the LV boutique gave me a good tip: don't store your good bags on the shelf at the top of they closet...it's warmer up there and the leather will dry out more quickly. So I've migrated my good bags down to the bottom of my closet in their cloth storage bags.


 
Oh crap!!  Hahaha, that's where all my LV bags (and the others) go!


----------



## blackbutterfly

Cristina said:
			
		

> I also keep mine in their dustcovers and on a shelf in my closet. I'd say it's about halfway up the length of the closet. The previous homeowners installed a shelving unit in the closet that has those white plastic-coated wire racks.



same here.


----------



## Kandi

I have a linen closet located in my vanity room off of the master bedroom that I use only for the bags.  I keep them in their dust covers on the shelves; it's perfect except there is a door so they are not displayed.  Wouldn't it be nice to have some kind of a see through fabric for the dust covers that protected the bags but still we could see them.  I love just looking at them.


----------



## Tanja

Ginger said:
			
		

> I have a linen closet located in my vanity room off of the master bedroom that I use only for the bags. I keep them in their dust covers on the shelves; it's perfect except there is a door so they are not displayed. Wouldn't it be nice to have some kind of a see through fabric for the dust covers that protected the bags but still we could see them. I love just looking at them.


 
I love the idea with the see through fabric. But because i just started to collect, last november,it's a managable collection 3 lvs i care about, one pretty old coccinelle and my old mandarina. i conquered the cupboard of my husband and store them in their "beds" on the bottom. My side is reserved for my shoes!


----------



## LuLu-Lady

Issmom said:
			
		

> I like the idea of handbags as wallpaper!  I just don't think my husband would go for it....



The advantages of being single are many, and one of them is the right to do whatever the hell I want in my room. There are lots of disadvantages too, but I choose not to dwell on those.


----------



## SweetTreat

I was just wonering how all of you store your bags? Im looking for some good tips. I keep all of mine in there dust bags and boxes but im running out of room any suggestions????


----------



## Greenie

Don't stack them.  Keep them side by side on a shelf.

Always keep them covered.

Keep the paper that comes with your bags and when you put them up, stuff them with the tissue paper.  That helps keep a nice shape.  When I change bags, I exchange the paper and dustcover.

Keep out of direct sunlight

Keep away from heat vents

Waterproof them (apple garde is good) leatherstuff.com


----------



## mello_yello_jen

We recently moved and I now, finally, have a closet all to myself.  The closets in the house had plastic-coated shelves built in so my purses go on top of the shelf.












But I'm running out of room!


----------



## speedysteph

I keep mine stuffed w/tissue paper or bubble wrap and they stay inside their dust bags sitting side by side.  Until I forget what's in the dust bags and I open all of them to find a particular bag...lol

I live in a 1 bedroom loft apartment and it has 6 closets!  And they all came with really nice shelves installed in them.  The closet in my bedroom is a walk-in and has one section w/5 shelves - that's where I keep my bags currently.


----------



## Greenie

speedysteph said:
			
		

> I keep mine stuffed w/tissue paper or bubble wrap and they stay inside their dust bags sitting side by side. Until I forget what's in the dust bags and I open all of them to find a particular bag...lol
> 
> I live in a 1 bedroom loft apartment and it has 6 closets! And they all came with really nice shelves installed in them. The closet in my bedroom is a walk-in and has one section w/5 shelves - that's where I keep my bags currently.


 
Awesome closet space!  I'm soooo jealous!!!!!


----------



## Irissy

speedysteph said:
			
		

> I keep mine stuffed w/tissue paper or bubble wrap and they stay inside their dust bags sitting side by side.  Until I forget what's in the dust bags and I open all of them to find a particular bag...lol



One of the members here (forgot her name) actually take photos of her bags, print them out, and stick them outside of the dust bags so she can see what each dust bag contains.  I'm thinking of taking up her advice once I get more bags in.  :shame:


----------



## Mariah

speedysteph said:
			
		

> I keep mine stuffed w/tissue paper or bubble wrap and they stay inside their dust bags sitting side by side. Until I forget what's in the dust bags and I open all of them to find a particular bag...lol
> 
> I live in a 1 bedroom loft apartment and it has 6 closets! And they all came with really nice shelves installed in them. The closet in my bedroom is a walk-in and has one section w/5 shelves - that's where I keep my bags currently.


 
6 closets?!?!?! holy moly!

anyways, i have 4 (for now) medium-sized cloth boxes and a large underbed cloth box that i put my bags in. when i have the time i'm going to take a bunch of polaroids and stick them on the boxes for easy access. oh, and when i was shopping for a new dresser i made sure to get one with the little shelves in the middle and that's where i put all my small purses and accessories- keyfobs, wallets, coin purses, etc.


----------



## yayagirl6

Not too long ago somone posted a site that sells an organizer that hangs each of your bags vertically, but unfortunately, I can't remember what it was!! Does anyone remember the site?  I've searched everywhere to no avail!:sad2:


----------



## abandonedimages

heavensent posted this one a while back -




			
				heavensent said:
			
		

> Our price $29.99
> 
> A Parking Lot For Purses! No more dented, dusty handbags. Store them instead in our Handbag Organizer designed to fit standard closet shelves. Ten super-durable UV-coated cubbies help bags stand upright, ready for service. Easy assembly. 21¼''Hx33''Wx12¼''D.
> 
> 
> http://www.brylanehome.com/product.aspx?sssdmh=dm2.149016&PfId=80309&DeptId=7493&producttypeid=1&affiliate_id=009&affiliate_location_id=01&cid=KI06021&mid=5555055122237



Oops. It's not vertical though. I think I remember which thread you're talking about though.


----------



## abandonedimages

Here's one ETenebris posted -




			
				ETenebris said:
			
		

> I saw this on my weekly InStyle mailer today. Has anyone tried one of these? Will it hold the heavy designer bags, like the Paddington? Cute idea! My closet overfloweth!
> 
> I can't get the pic to upload...but click here to see the photo:
> http://us.st11.yimg.com/store1.yimg.com/I/yhst-55800347533987_1883_8816556
> 
> www.simplysarahshaw.com


----------



## yayagirl6

Thanks everyone, that simply sarah site was the one 
I was looking for.


----------



## vuittonGirl

^^ that's a great website.  I just checked it out.  However, i still like to put my bags in the dust bags. )


----------



## Faith

I think that the Container store has a handbag organizer also


----------



## kathyrose

vuittonGirl said:
			
		

> ^^ that's a great website.  I just checked it out.  However, i still like to put my bags in the dust bags. )


I like them in my dustbags too.


----------



## NYCshopgirl

Do you keep your bags in their dustbags? 

Also, do most people on this forum buy bags with the main intention to wear them out? Or is buying handbags a hobby (collecting)?


----------



## crochetbella

I use all of my bags.  I keep them in my bedroom on a bookcase.  I don't use their dustbags, probably should but I like to see them all.


----------



## Bridget S.

In a closet, each in its own dustbag. Each dustbag has a printed label with the name, syle and creed on it, attached with cotton thread. The dusbag contains the tag and anything else that came with the bag : ) If only I could be this organised about the rest of my apartment : ) 

I buy my bags to use. Not one has gone unused. I have not thought about wearing them out. I hope they never wear out, I love them! : ) 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## kmccrea

I keep them in a closet on their special shelf.  They are each in their own COTTON bag so they don't get musty, dusty and moldy (even in Phoenix, there is mold).  I use my own collection which I call demo bags


----------



## pursegalsf

I store them in their dustbags.


----------



## Yasmin87

I store all my bags in their dustbags. But, I don't necessarily use the intended dustbag for the certain bag. I just put it in whatever dustbag that's around, if I can't find the original dustbag. I coordinate my bags by colors. It's really messy though. The bags are stacked one over the other. The top shelf is for my clutches and evening bags. I leave other bags that I don't use as much or are from a couple of seasons ago upstairs in my storage room. Here is a pic of my handbags closet:


----------



## Lyn2005

THAT is a lot of handbags!!!! Oh my .... you're my idol... lol... I only have 2 dustbags full of bags right now :ninja:


----------



## Yasmin87

Here is what I mean by not using the intended dustbag for a certain bag. For example, my hologram Spy hobo is stacked in a Gucci dustbag.


----------



## print*model

Mine are in their dustbags in their own closet.  Nothing spectacular.  I just happen to have a lot of closet space in my house!


----------



## Yasmin87

Hey print*model. How are ya? Sorry, I know that this is soo informal.


----------



## HappyAngel

WOW....that's a LOT of handbags.  I wonder how many you have all in total!!!! 

 I keep mine in their dustbags on the floor  I think I'm collector as I don't want to use them & make them dirty.


----------



## kathyrose

I have a lot of bags in BF's closet at home. Those bags area all cleaned, stuffed and stacked in my side of his closet at his home. The other half is at my apartment. I use maybe 3 of them once so far and maybe 3 of them 10 times. I use my Speedy everyday right now and I also rotate that with my low end designer bags. I collect them you could say. BF says I will get a room devoted to purses when we have a house. It will be like a museum or something.


----------



## print*model

Yasmin87 said:
			
		

> Hey print*model. How are ya? Sorry, I know that this is soo informal.


 
LOL!  I was taking about MY bags, not yours .  Too funny!  I just edited my post to read "mine" instead of "they".  What I mean is that my closet is nothing spectacular.  It's just an unused closet in my house that I put my bags in.  I think your closet looks great!


----------



## Yasmin87

Oh, don't get me wrong. I said that it was too informal of me to start a post by saying Hi to you. I wasn't talking about your post or anything like that. I just wanted to say ask how you were doing.


----------



## print*model

Yasmin87 said:
			
		

> Oh, don't get me wrong. I said that it was too informal of me to start a post by saying Hi to you. I wasn't talking about your post or anything like that. I just wanted to say ask how you were doing.


 
Ohhhhhh!     !  This is too funny!  Sorry for the confusion !  I'm doing just great, thanks!  I hope you're doing well too! Very sweet of you!


----------



## tod

WOW. That's a lot of handbags....I keep mine in their own dustbag in their own box so I can stack them one on top of the other. I also have a pic of the bag outside each box which makes it easier to identify


----------



## likeafeather77

Hey everyone!

I was just wondering how you store all your designer bags. Do you keep them in their dustbags and in boxes? Or just dustbags? Or maybe you just keep them uncovered? Please vote!

I keep all of my bags in their dustbags and boxes. When I buy them, I always ask for boxes. If I buy something at a consignment store, I go to the boutique where they sell new bags and ask them for a dustbag (just the way I am!...LOL). So, I went to Fendi and Coach yesterday while I was in the city and got dustbags for two of the used bags that I bought earlier.


----------



## whatzerface

I always keep my bags in their dustbags. If I have a box for them I keep them in the box, but I don't have boxes for most of them.


----------



## TheImportersWife

just in dustbags.
and if they didn't come with a dustbag, then I buy some from online to place the bag in.


----------



## nomoney

Always in dustbags.


----------



## elongreach

If I can get a box, I keep it inside of the dustbag inside of the box.  I prefer boxes because they are easier to store, but some places just don't give them out.


----------



## kathyrose

If there's boxes, they go in the dustbag then boxes. This applies to COACH bags only so far. My LVs are jsut in dustbags and so are my kate spades.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I put them in their dust bag & then put them in the store bag that it came with when I purchased it. I can put about 3 purses to a store bag. I think I sound kinda weird now.


----------



## Ammietwist

I store the ones that came with dustbags in the dustbags alone, and if they're structured, they're stuffed.  If they're slouchy, they just get shoved on the shelf.  I haven't hurt one yet by doing that.


----------



## guccigirl2000

I store them in their dustbags. I have all the boxes, but I never thought about storing them in the box. I probably would be too lazy to take them outta the box then the dustbag . Also, the bags I tend to use alot, I sometimes don't put them in their dustbags.


----------



## yayagirl6

I have only been "collecting" handbags since January. When I first got a few I stored them in dustbags -but they seemed so sad .  I didn't change/use them very often because I couldn't see what I had.  I finally took them all out, neatly stuffed every one of them with their dustbags and some extra tissue and arranged them neatly on my closet shelves.  Now every time I walk into my closet I get to admire my lovely "collection" instead of trying to remember what was in those things .

However, everytime I read in this forum I feel guilty, like perhaps I'm mistreating my assets... can't decide what's worse -them getting dusty, or not being used because I can't see them.  It's such a quandry!!!:cry:


----------



## vicky

The ones currently in everyday rotation, I keep where I can see them -right now I have my baby paddy sitting on my desk beside me, and 2-3 other bags in the room as well. All others sit in their dustbags, in my closet. Downside to that would be that i tend to forget what I have and use only the bags that I have around. I never use the boxes to store bags. (But I have most of my shoes in their shoeboxes, and dustbags, if they have)


----------



## chinchillamoose

In dustbags.  I only have a box for one of them, but I think a dustbag is sufficient and I think if I used the box as well, I will not use the bag as often as I should.


----------



## hardLVcore!

In the dustbags, in their boxes for stacking. Same with shoes. 
Keeps things tidy and organised for me to find and use. I also put dry packs in when it gets humid.


----------



## abandonedimages

Just in dustbags, I never knew boutiques would give you just boxes if you asked! I might have to start doing that.


----------



## yhassan

I hang mine in my closet.  I use the rod that I normally would hang hanger on to hand my bags since the rod can easily be removed. I don't usually store bags in their dustbags simply because I switch them up too often & like to have them out in order to decide what will look best with what I'm wearing.


----------



## print*model

In their dustbags in a closet.


----------



## bluxcape

i dont have space for all my bags, they r in their dustbags.. when i move back to washington, i hope to have some space for them.... but for now, just stash in my small closet...


----------



## Beach Bum

I have cubbies(My shoes and handbags have their own room!)..I keep the dust bag next or under them..If I cover them all..I cant see them to admire them!LOL! So I basically leave them in the cubbies so I can figure out which to wear that day!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

dustbag and in the closet or under my bed


----------



## Sunnydqt

Just in dustbags


----------



## waterfalls

i keep them all in dustbags and boxes... and i do the photo taking thing with my shoes WITH the bags as well.. =) So i can always remember to rotate all the ladies.. =)


----------



## pursegalsf

I mainly keep them in dustbags. But if they come with a box, I keep them there too.


----------



## bagluv

I Keep Them In Dustbags In My Closet


----------



## chloehandbags

I've been such a regular customer of NAP over the last few years, that I have about 25 of their boxes, in various sizes!  

I keep most of my bags, in their dustbags, in these boxes.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Dustbags!

For my Herm&#232;s bags, I sometimes also put them in the boxes if I don't plan to wear them for a while.


----------



## Selena

Ok so I am bored and i always enjoy seeing individual bags but lets post pictures of where we keep our bags. 
Mine:


----------



## abandonedimages

OMG. I might as well just stay in this thread for the rest of the day. Make that week.


----------



## Sunshine

Look at that cute cherry bag.


----------



## Selena

Sunshine said:
			
		

> Look at that cute cherry bag.


 
Thanks to you girlfriend!! I cant believe your on and you didnt PM ME!!!!


----------



## abandonedimages

(Waiting for the other 1.5 closets)


----------



## Selena

Hee Hee.  No the other ones arent as neat!! LOL Maybe if I clean them better this week! LOL


----------



## bluxcape

my bags are now on boxes as I am ready to move soon........ bf says he will make me shelves.. I hope it is big enough for my babies.. lol lol


----------



## Soph

*Selena!* I hate you! I love where you keep your bags! ITS SO NICE! I really like it. I want something like that now!


----------



## foxmonkey

What a pretty closet!  It's so neat, too!  I'm envious.


----------



## fayden

wow very nice!!  jealous, mine are all in the boxes in my closet.


----------



## Selena

I hate having them all boxed and dustbagged.  Half of the fun of owning them is looking at them.  That closet is pretty dustfree so I dont worry about them getting dusty.  It makes me happy to look at them! Its sick I know!!
Selena


----------



## foxmonkey

Selena said:
			
		

> I hate having them all boxed and dustbagged. Half of the fun of owning them is looking at them. That closet is pretty dustfree so I dont worry about them getting dusty. It makes me happy to look at them! Its sick I know!!
> Selena


It's not sick at all!  If my bag closet looked like that, I'd install a glass door so my pretty bags would always be on display.


----------



## Selena

foxmonkey said:
			
		

> It's not sick at all! If my bag closet looked like that, I'd install a glass door so my pretty bags would always be on display.


 
Its so funny you say that.  The doors on my purse closets are mirrored and I like them open more then closed so I can see the bags! I always thought about how nice a big curio would be..but it wouldnt be practical.


----------



## elongreach

That is so pretty!  I hope I can get something like that in my closet soon.  What LV bag is that on the top shelf on the right?  Is that your Rivera?


----------



## Selena

elongreach said:
			
		

> That is so pretty! I hope I can get something like that in my closet soon. What LV bag is that on the top shelf on the right? Is that your Rivera?



Yep its the Ribera Monogram MM.


----------



## Selena

Someone else post theirs!! COMEON!


----------



## janice

omg! I love your closet!


----------



## elongreach

Selena said:
			
		

> Yep its the Ribera Monogram MM.


 
That is special order isn't it?

I would post my closet, but I have a feeling someone will be complaining about how messy it is, so I'm gonna pass on that.


----------



## Selena

elongreach said:
			
		

> That is special order isn't it?
> 
> I would post my closet, but I have a feeling someone will be complaining about how messy it is, so I'm gonna pass on that.


 
Oh stop!! I am sure its lovely!  Yes that Ribera is a special order.  Its only available in the boutique in the Damier.


----------



## elongreach

Um, I remember that whole thread in LV about people complaining about messy rooms and closets.  I'm in the process of moving so I'm keeping myself out of that storm.  I will do it in 11 days when I've officially moved.


----------



## Selena

elongreach said:
			
		

> Um, I remember that whole thread in LV about people complaining about messy rooms and closets. I'm in the process of moving so I'm keeping myself out of that storm. I will do it in 11 days when I've officially moved.


 
Moving sucks!! I will be looking forward to seeing your pictures! The whole reason I started this thread was to see OTHER peoples bags!! 
I see mine everyday.  I want some new closets to look at!!
Good luck with your move!


----------



## abandonedimages

How come no one else has posted pictures!?!?


----------



## coachwife6

I just took some. It's pretty pitiful. And I dropped my camera and broke off a tab. And now I have scotch tape holding it together. sniff. sniff.


----------



## Selena

abandonedimages said:
			
		

> How come no one else has posted pictures!?!?


 
I would like to know the same thing!! I feel foolish for posting mine now. I thought I would start it off!! COME ON PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## coachwife6

This confirms that I have no life: taking photos of my closet.


----------



## Selena

I love it!!! I love peeking in peoples closets!!!  Hmmm whats in that Prada Sleeper!! Nice pictures!! Thanks


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I love the way you alls closets are so organized..I'm planning on doing that when all my renovations are done. But, I really like all the bags. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coachwife6

Selena said:
			
		

> I love it!!! I love peeking in peoples closets!!!  Hmmm whats in that Prada Sleeper!! Nice pictures!! Thanks



That's my YSL Mombasa. I don't have any Prada's.....yet. LOL.


----------



## coachwife6

In the first photo (left to right) Speedy 25, Alma, Sologne and my two MJ multipockets. 
On the middle shelf it's the Mombasa, my LV Shopper, a Brighton bag and then my black Kate Spade Nylon tote.
On the top shelf is a cowhide black and white bucket, then two Brighton bags (they are big in Texas -- Jill has already given me *&%$ about them), a Kate Spade Giraffe purse and my first purchase in 1990 -- a Dooney and Bourkey bag. That's all.


----------



## Selena

Coachwife what color MJ Multis do you have??


----------



## Bag Fetish

LOVE THE CLOSET!





			
				Selena said:
			
		

> Ok so I am bored and i always enjoy seeing individual bags but lets post pictures of where we keep our bags.
> Mine:


----------



## Bag Fetish

What are the two bags (2nd and 3rd) on the third shelf ? 




			
				Selena said:
			
		

> Ok so I am bored and i always enjoy seeing individual bags but lets post pictures of where we keep our bags.
> Mine:


----------



## Selena

Hmm not sure if you mean top from bottom or the bottom from top:

TOP SHELF:
MJ dark denim Multipocket, Coach metallic bronze LMTD ED, Prada, SO Mono Ribera, Cabas Piano
MIDDLE SHELF:
Graffiti Speedy, Batignolles Horizontal, Cerises Speedy, Duomo
BOTTOM SHELF:
MJ Large Multipocket, Large MJ Denim Tote, Med MJ Denim Tote, Jumbo Chanel Lambskin Classic Flap, Coach Optic Tote.


----------



## blackbutterfly

here's a couple of pics...they are a little old, my closet is much messier now.  these are my most frequently used bags.  in the storage bag I keep all my wallets/card cases/wristlets, etc.


----------



## Selena

blackbutterfly said:
			
		

> here's a couple of pics...they are a little old, my closet is much messier now. these are my most frequently used bags. in the storage bag I keep all my wallets/card cases/wristlets, etc.


 
NICE!! Doesnt seeing all those dustbags make you happy! LOL 
I see a red one...could a cerises be hiding in there!?

Thanks for taking the picture!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Selena said:
			
		

> Hmm not sure if you mean top from bottom or the bottom from top:
> 
> TOP SHELF:
> MJ dark denim Multipocket, Coach metallic bronze LMTD ED, Prada, SO Mono Ribera, Cabas Piano
> MIDDLE SHELF:
> Graffiti Speedy, Batignolles Horizontal, Cerises Speedy, Duomo
> BOTTOM SHELF:
> MJ Large Multipocket, Large MJ Denim Tote, Med MJ Denim Tote, Jumbo Chanel Lambskin Classic Flap, Coach Optic Tote.


 
Awesome thanks


----------



## coachwife6

Selena said:
			
		

> Coachwife what color MJ Multis do you have??



Black nylon and a light blush pink multipocket. The light pink is a gorgeous shade of light pink if it can even be called that. It is my favorite.


----------



## abandonedimages

blackbutterfly said:
			
		

> here's a couple of pics...they are a little old, my closet is much messier now. these are my most frequently used bags. in the storage bag I keep all my wallets/card cases/wristlets, etc.


 
Very nice!!


----------



## blackbutterfly

Selena said:
			
		

> NICE!! Doesnt seeing all those dustbags make you happy! LOL
> I see a red one...could a cerises be hiding in there!?
> 
> Thanks for taking the picture!



lol actually the cerises (pochette) is usually in my bag everyday...i'm always using it for something!


----------



## Selena

Nice I want one of those.  Sooo cute!


----------



## kaka

selena what a lovely collection !!!


----------



## slickskin

I love this thread!  I always enjoy looking at other people's homes, esp closets. Thank you to the ones who have shared so far. Keep those pics coming! Here's mine.


----------



## asl_bebes

Selena, I love  your closet ... everything is so organized and easy to see! I have to clean up my closet first before I can take pics.


----------



## abandonedimages

slickskin said:
			
		

> I love this thread!  I always enjoy looking at other people's homes, esp closets. Thank you to the ones who have shared so far. Keep those pics coming! Here's mine.



*slickskin*, I love it! So pretty 33 Thank you for posting your picture!


----------



## Eponineslove

This was taken before some recent purchases and doesn't include all of my collection.  There are a few hooks on the opposite wall where I keep a few hobo bags. 

I moved back into my room for this closet.


----------



## pursemama

Omigod!...your closet is beautiful!  I'm too ashamed to show you mine, just picture all my purses in their dustbags piled up on top of each other fighting for space.....it's sad.


----------



## abandonedimages

Eponineslove said:
			
		

> This was taken before some recent purchases and doesn't include all of my collection.  There are a few hooks on the opposite wall where I keep a few hobo bags.
> 
> I moved back into my room for this closet.



Now that is nice!! I wish I had nice pictures to show you guys


----------



## enjlux

wow! You guys have amazing closets!! All of you!! Makes me want to clear out one of mine...

Beautiful bags! *Eponineslove *do you not keep the dustbags? How do you keep yours clean? Do you have a special secret to share with us?


----------



## Selena

slickskin said:
			
		

> I love this thread!  I always enjoy looking at other people's homes, esp closets. Thank you to the ones who have shared so far. Keep those pics coming! Here's mine.


 
BEAUTIFUL!!!!  What is that red bag in the upper right I  that!!! 

So pretty to look  at it looks like candy!!


----------



## Selena

Eponineslove said:
			
		

> This was taken before some recent purchases and doesn't include all of my collection. There are a few hooks on the opposite wall where I keep a few hobo bags.
> 
> I moved back into my room for this closet.


 
Wow that is really nice!!  I love how you have room to grow!! What an incentive to buy more bags!!


----------



## coreenmd

how i wish i had closet like you girls!!! mine are all in huge boxes that i request from boutiques when making purchases  cant wait to get my own place.. you know the first thing ima looking for hehe


----------



## Selena

pixiedust82 said:
			
		

> how i wish i had closet like you girls!!! mine are all in huge boxes that i request from boutiques when making purchases  cant wait to get my own place.. you know the first thing ima looking for hehe


 
Hee Hee when my kids are older and out of the house the first thing I am going is converting one of the bedrooms into a huge closet/dressing room!!!


----------



## Cilifene

Selena....funny thread! ... Very nice pictures everyone ..Thanks! - Here are my picture


----------



## Selena

Cilifene said:
			
		

> Selena....funny thread! ... Very nice pictures everyone ..Thanks! - Here are my picture


 
Cilifene what is that gorgeous quilted MJ?? The black one? So hot!
Thanks for your pictures! So pretty!!


----------



## Selena

DOH! Is that Hermes!!! I just noticed that!! What bag??


----------



## slickskin

Selena said:
			
		

> BEAUTIFUL!!!! What is that red bag in the upper right I  that!!!
> 
> So pretty to look at it looks like candy!!


 
Thanks Selena! That red bag is the Marc Jacobs Ursula bowler. It's an attention- grabber, for sure!


----------



## Cilifene

Selena said:
			
		

> Cilifene what is that gorgeous quilted MJ?? The black one? So hot!
> Thanks for your pictures! So pretty!!



Thanks Selena  ....It's a black Stam and a 30cm gold Birkin


----------



## bag.lover

Love this thread & everyone's closets!

Selena, Coachwife6, Slickskin, Eponineslove, Cilifene: Thank you for sharing! =)


----------



## bag.lover

slickskin said:
			
		

> I love this thread!  I always enjoy looking at other people's homes, esp closets. Thank you to the ones who have shared so far. Keep those pics coming! Here's mine.


 
Slickskin:  Can you list your purses? =)


----------



## anotheremptysky

I am hoping to get a shelf for mine this weekend, right now all of my bags are on the floor. ush:  In their dustbags, of course though.  I will take a photo when I'm done.  I love seeint everyone elses'!


----------



## Selena

anotheremptysky said:
			
		

> I am hoping to get a shelf for mine this weekend, right now all of my bags are on the floor. ush: In their dustbags, of course though. I will take a photo when I'm done. I love seeint everyone elses'!


 
It is neat to see!  I am one of those people who love to sneak peeks in peoples houses. I am always intrigued and inspired by how other people decorate their homes.  I love going to open houses!!   I guess its the voyeur in me!!! LOL


----------



## abandonedimages

Cilifene said:
			
		

> Thanks Selena  ....It's a black Stam and a 30cm gold Birkin



 So. . .beautiful. . .


----------



## pinkish_love

ok here is part of my closet... its a bit messy but i'm too lazy to arrange it now for the photo.. maybe some other time :shame:


----------



## pinkish_love

Cilifene said:
			
		

> Thanks Selena  ....It's a black Stam and a 30cm gold Birkin


 
cilifene, how much didur birkin cost?


----------



## Cilifene

pinkish_love said:
			
		

> cilifene, how much didur birkin cost?



I bought it from FlossyFigaro (ebay) for 4522 British Pounds


----------



## Cilifene

abandonedimages said:
			
		

> So. . .beautiful. . .



Thanks!!


----------



## Eponineslove

enjlux said:
			
		

> Beautiful bags! *Eponineslove *do you not keep the dustbags? How do you keep yours clean? Do you have a special secret to share with us?



Mine didn't come with dust bags, though once I start buying designer purses I'll probably keep them in their dust bag.  I'm just really picky about where I put my purse.  I don't leave it on the ground or floor, if I noticed some dust got on it, I wipe it off, etc.  At the end of the day I also take everything out of my purse and put the purse back into its spot in the closet.  I rotate all of my purses too and most don't get used more than a couple days in a row.




			
				Selena said:
			
		

> Wow that is really nice!!  I love how you have room to grow!! What an incentive to buy more bags!!



Hehe, I know.  All that empty space really should be filled.


----------



## Selena

pinkish_love said:
			
		

> ok here is part of my closet... its a bit messy but i'm too lazy to arrange it now for the photo.. maybe some other time :shame:


 
SOOO beautiful!!!  Now thats a closet!!! Thanks for the pictures!!!!!


----------



## Luccibag

Here is where mine live!


----------



## nikki213

pinkish_love said:
			
		

> ok here is part of my closet... its a bit messy but i'm too lazy to arrange it now for the photo.. maybe some other time :shame:


 

Your shoes are TDF! Great collection!


----------



## christi

Gorgeous!!  Oh man, and you got a little red epi Speedy    Drool

>>_Here is where mine live!_


----------



## Selena

Luccibag said:
			
		

> Here is where mine live!


 
I AM WEEPING :cry: :cry: :cry: OH MY GOD!! To DIE FOR!! I love how its all displayed!! Thanks for the picture!!  Is that a Damier Ribera?
:cry: Its so pretty!!! Everything!!!


----------



## abandonedimages

Luccibag said:
			
		

> Here is where mine live!



OMG  I just want to touch everything, love it!




			
				pinkish_love said:
			
		

> ok here is part of my closet... its a bit messy but i'm too lazy to arrange it now for the photo.. maybe some other time :shame:


I love your shelves and all those shoes, holy crap! 3


----------



## Luccibag

Selena said:
			
		

> I AM WEEPING :cry: :cry: :cry: OH MY GOD!! To DIE FOR!! I love how its all displayed!! Thanks for the picture!! Is that a Damier Ribera?
> :cry: Its so pretty!!! Everything!!!


 
Yes its a Damier Ribera


----------



## spylove22

Oh wow, I am drooling over here! I love all of them!


----------



## Jane Ann

All these closets are glorious.  LOVE!!!


----------



## slickskin

bag.lover said:
			
		

> Slickskin: Can you list your purses? =)


 
Sure thing!  

Top shelf, left to right: Chloe saddle (don't know its official name), ambertson Truex "Boxcar", Marc Jacobs Ursula bowler

Middle shelf, left to right: Hogan, Coach Hamptons "Scarfprint" tote, Buzz by Jane Fox tote (can't really see, but it's behind the Coach tote), Coach wallet

Bottom shelf: Luella E/W Gisele (rear), Marc Jacobs Carmen (front)


----------



## whatzerface

Luccibag said:
			
		

> Here is where mine live!


 
You have my dream bag!! The Red/Cream CB papillion


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

just moved to a new apartment on June 1, and for the first time in my life, i have a walk-in closet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

so i put my bags in their own dust bags and line them all up on the shelves on either side of the closet (*including *my boyfriend's side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!). i keep the light off and door closed in a vain attempt to slow down the patina


----------



## coachwife6

Yeuxhonnetes: very nice and very neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bag Fetish

yeuxhonnetes said:
			
		

> just moved to a new apartment on June 1, and for the first time in my life, i have a walk-in closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> so i put my bags in their own dust bags and line them all up on the shelves on either side of the closet (*including *my boyfriend's side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !). i keep the light off and door closed in a vain attempt to slow down the patina


 
I cant  see pics


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> I cant  see pics





here, i'll attach them again


----------



## aarti

so from going to stuffing my cell and cash into my sleeve to basically what i have now in the last couple of weeks, i just leave them here lol.


----------



## bb10lue

i need to clean my closet right now~!!!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

yeuxhonnetes said:
			
		

> here, i'll attach them again


 
Nice closet!!


----------



## Marie83

Yeuxhonnetes i *love* your closet!! it is so organzied  and my goodness you have alot of LV dustbags on those shelves!! haha


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

~Marie~ said:
			
		

> Yeuxhonnetes i *love* your closet!! it is so organzied  and my goodness you have alot of LV dustbags on those shelves!! haha



thank you ! i try to keep everything organized and put everything back in the exact same spot so that i don't get confused.


----------



## anotheremptysky

I finally put together my bookshelf and brought it in my room.  I printed out little cards to put on the dustbags to know what's inside!


----------



## Selena

anotheremptysky said:
			
		

> I finally put together my bookshelf and brought it in my room. I printed out little cards to put on the dustbags to know what's inside!


 
Incredibly organized!!!! I would love to see all your Coach bags!!!!! I want to peek in each one! Thanks for the great pictures!!!


----------



## slickskin

anotheremptysky said:
			
		

> I finally put together my bookshelf and brought it in my room. I printed out little cards to put on the dustbags to know what's inside!


 
Oooh, very organized! Love the little cards as well!  

I'd love to see pics from other members...


----------



## fryedaze

> I finally put together my bookshelf and brought it in my room. I printed out little cards to put on the dustbags to know what's inside!



Super!  What does the description on the cards include?


----------



## Jenn83

Here are pics of where I keep my bags. I recently moved them from the top shelf of my closet into an armoire. I love opening it and seeing them all sitting there :shame: 






I thought it looked boring with their dustbags on so here is another pic of them without


----------



## KittyBag

I just read this thread the whole way through.  Love the sneak peek into the closets!!  How fun!  I can't wait to get my new apt (hopefully this week) and start organizing.  All my things are in boxes.


----------



## Janicemph

anotheremptysky said:
			
		

> I finally put together my bookshelf and brought it in my room. I printed out little cards to put on the dustbags to know what's inside!


 
Great handbag idea .

Where did you get the cards?


----------



## Marly

I tried putting mine in their sleeper bags but I want to be able to see them and have easier access- I don't have a lot of shelf space in my closet so I have some lined up on an amoire shelf in my bedroom and I have some hanging on hooks on a "hat rack"- (I'm not sure if this is good for the handles though...) 
                                                                                                   Where do you keep your bags when not in use?


----------



## kathyrose

Mine's in their dustbags, all lined up on a shelf or in boxes. The thing is I know where each bag is so I never have the problem of trying to figure out what's in this or that dust bag.


----------



## jade109

I put mine in their dust bags with the stuffer papers so they won't go flat on me when i take it out. They're in their boxes so i know which is which.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i have a walk-in closet, so i keep my bags in their dustbags and line them up on the shelves along the closet walls. i always put them back in the exact same places, so that i know which bag is which without having to dig through every dustbag.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Mine are actually at the bottom of my closet or on my dresser in their dustbag in big boutique bags. That is going to change soon I hope..I need to get some type of organization for them.


----------



## Marly

Okay, I think I do need to use my dustbags...:shame:


----------



## Pursegrrl

I keep mine in my dustbags in a separate closet from my current walk-in for clothes/shoes but that is due to space and design issues.  Eventually I will remodel the space so everything (hopefully!) fits in one closet and the extra closet is mostly for guests.  It's hard with dustbags b/c even though they work great you can't tell what's in there at a glance...


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Here is my walk in closet (his and hers but as my beau jokes there is no room left for HIS in there).  And yes, even in hard to find size US 11 and EU 42 I have been able to amass a decent shoe collection.   I prefer my bags out so I can see them.  I havent had any dust issues in the closet.  I use those Ionic Breeze things from Sharper Image all over the house which I think helps.  

Since Selena expressed an interest in people's interior design choices...I thought I'd share my master bedroom pics as well.  I'm pretty proud of the fact that I spent next to nothing on this room.  I wanted to feel like I was in a palace or something.  I used Indian Sari fabric for window treatments and bedding (I know a great eBay seller in India if interested).  I've been meaning to hang the painting that is on the floor for like a year now.  And as one of the rooms that got neglected in my furniture shopping budget I am proud of my end tables which were free from my last apartments trash room that someone threw away (you'd be amazed at the nice furniture that people threw out so I would browse it every now and then for goodies), my 2 piece dresser set which was $50 from a local person on ebay, my free bed which is an old waterbed platform that an old tenant left in my last apartment which I transformed into a platform bed with a regular mattress.   With some reasonably priced decor items added to my freebie furniture and some paint...I think it is quite a transformation.  I was watching way too many HGTV shows about decorating a room for under $1000 when I moved in.  Nothing fancy but hey, with the money I saved by not spending thousands on a bedroom set I could buy more handbags and shoes for the closet "decor" !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

BlkLadyLaw said:
			
		

> Here is my walk in closet (his and hers but as my beau jokes there is no room left for HIS in there).  And yes, even in hard to find size US 11 and EU 42 I have been able to amass a decent shoe collection.   I prefer my bags out so I can see them.  I havent had any dust issues in the closet.  I use those Ionic Breeze things from Sharper Image all over the house which I think helps.
> 
> Since Selena expressed an interest in people's interior design choices...I thought I'd share my master bedroom pics as well.  I'm pretty proud of the fact that I spent next to nothing on this room.  I wanted to feel like I was in a palace or something.  I used Indian Sari fabric for window treatments and bedding (I know a great eBay seller in India if interested).  I've been meaning to hang the painting that is on the floor for like a year now.  And as one of the rooms that got neglected in my furniture shopping budget I am proud of my end tables which were free from my last apartments trash room that someone threw away (you'd be amazed at the nice furniture that people threw out so I would browse it every now and then for goodies), my 2 piece dresser set which was $50 from a local person on ebay, my free bed which is an old waterbed platform that an old tenant left in my last apartment which I transformed into a platform bed with a regular mattress.   With some reasonably priced decor items added to my freebie furniture and some paint...I think it is quite a transformation.  I was watching way too many HGTV shows about decorating a room for under $1000 when I moved in.  Nothing fancy but hey, with the money I saved by not spending thousands on a bedroom set I could buy more handbags and shoes for the closet "decor" !!!!!!!!!!!!



i love your room ! it's so Arabian Nights!


----------



## Traci

Well, I just bought this a couple days ago specifically to hold my bags, scarfs, etc.

My 1 closet shelf just wasn't doing it!!


----------



## elongreach

BlkLadyLaw said:
			
		

> Here is my walk in closet (his and hers but as my beau jokes there is no room left for HIS in there). And yes, even in hard to find size US 11 and EU 42 I have been able to amass a decent shoe collection. I prefer my bags out so I can see them. I havent had any dust issues in the closet. I use those Ionic Breeze things from Sharper Image all over the house which I think helps.
> 
> Since Selena expressed an interest in people's interior design choices...I thought I'd share my master bedroom pics as well. I'm pretty proud of the fact that I spent next to nothing on this room. I wanted to feel like I was in a palace or something. I used Indian Sari fabric for window treatments and bedding (I know a great eBay seller in India if interested). I've been meaning to hang the painting that is on the floor for like a year now. And as one of the rooms that got neglected in my furniture shopping budget I am proud of my end tables which were free from my last apartments trash room that someone threw away (you'd be amazed at the nice furniture that people threw out so I would browse it every now and then for goodies), my 2 piece dresser set which was $50 from a local person on ebay, my free bed which is an old waterbed platform that an old tenant left in my last apartment which I transformed into a platform bed with a regular mattress. With some reasonably priced decor items added to my freebie furniture and some paint...I think it is quite a transformation. I was watching way too many HGTV shows about decorating a room for under $1000 when I moved in. Nothing fancy but hey, with the money I saved by not spending thousands on a bedroom set I could buy more handbags and shoes for the closet "decor" !!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I love your room!   Your closet is huge and the amount of bags you have is amazing.  I want to live in it.


----------



## Selena

BlkLadyLaw said:
			
		

> Here is my walk in closet (his and hers but as my beau jokes there is no room left for HIS in there). And yes, even in hard to find size US 11 and EU 42 I have been able to amass a decent shoe collection. I prefer my bags out so I can see them. I havent had any dust issues in the closet. I use those Ionic Breeze things from Sharper Image all over the house which I think helps.
> 
> Since Selena expressed an interest in people's interior design choices...I thought I'd share my master bedroom pics as well. I'm pretty proud of the fact that I spent next to nothing on this room. I wanted to feel like I was in a palace or something. I used Indian Sari fabric for window treatments and bedding (I know a great eBay seller in India if interested). I've been meaning to hang the painting that is on the floor for like a year now. And as one of the rooms that got neglected in my furniture shopping budget I am proud of my end tables which were free from my last apartments trash room that someone threw away (you'd be amazed at the nice furniture that people threw out so I would browse it every now and then for goodies), my 2 piece dresser set which was $50 from a local person on ebay, my free bed which is an old waterbed platform that an old tenant left in my last apartment which I transformed into a platform bed with a regular mattress. With some reasonably priced decor items added to my freebie furniture and some paint...I think it is quite a transformation. I was watching way too many HGTV shows about decorating a room for under $1000 when I moved in. Nothing fancy but hey, with the money I saved by not spending thousands on a bedroom set I could buy more handbags and shoes for the closet "decor" !!!!!!!!!!!!


 

I am weeping over your Chanel Bags...you have the flap cambon...my dreambag that I cannot find!    Your stuff is all sooo beautiful.  Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## Ronja

I like this threat and you guys have so cool spots for your bags.

This is where I keep my Mulberry....
The other picture is where the rest of my bags is. No, not in the box..  but folded in my brown bag. My Mulberry is mt only bag I payd quite a lot for, so that one is going on display..hehe






Rona


----------



## abandonedimages

BlkLadyLaw said:
			
		

> Here is my walk in closet (his and hers but as my beau jokes there is no room left for HIS in there).  And yes, even in hard to find size US 11 and EU 42 I have been able to amass a decent shoe collection.   I prefer my bags out so I can see them.  I havent had any dust issues in the closet.  I use those Ionic Breeze things from Sharper Image all over the house which I think helps.
> 
> Since Selena expressed an interest in people's interior design choices...I thought I'd share my master bedroom pics as well.  I'm pretty proud of the fact that I spent next to nothing on this room.  I wanted to feel like I was in a palace or something.  I used Indian Sari fabric for window treatments and bedding (I know a great eBay seller in India if interested).  I've been meaning to hang the painting that is on the floor for like a year now.  And as one of the rooms that got neglected in my furniture shopping budget I am proud of my end tables which were free from my last apartments trash room that someone threw away (you'd be amazed at the nice furniture that people threw out so I would browse it every now and then for goodies), my 2 piece dresser set which was $50 from a local person on ebay, my free bed which is an old waterbed platform that an old tenant left in my last apartment which I transformed into a platform bed with a regular mattress.   With some reasonably priced decor items added to my freebie furniture and some paint...I think it is quite a transformation.  I was watching way too many HGTV shows about decorating a room for under $1000 when I moved in.  Nothing fancy but hey, with the money I saved by not spending thousands on a bedroom set I could buy more handbags and shoes for the closet "decor" !!!!!!!!!!!!



I love it! Look at all those shoes! My SO would kill me if I ever bought that many. He'd make me wear at least 3 different pairs a day, lol. I love your Gucci clutch and Suhali's too! Great job on the bedroom, very pretty.


----------



## K012EANA

Selena your closet`s awesome!  I`m so obsessive I keep all of my bags suffocated in their dust bags.    Your picture has inspired me to clean out my closet!


----------



## H_addict

ISelena's closet!!! 

I keep my bags on the shelves in my walk-in closet:


----------



## D & G rockstar

Mines is still a work in progress but here are partial pics :shame:


----------



## D & G rockstar

oops, no pics..


----------



## coreenmd

i got inspired by this and am now having my walk-in closet renovated  will post pics in perhaps a week's time!


----------



## GerGirl

D & G rockstar said:
			
		

> oops, no pics..



Aaaaaaaaaawww... *PINK*!!!!!!!


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

Great thread!!! I'm in love with everyone's wardrobes


----------



## edsbgrl

Anyone thought of putting polaroids on their dustbags so they can tell what is what on the selves? I just thought of this. Stealing an idea from Kimora Lee Simmons and her polaroids of her shoes.


----------



## japskivt

You ladies have beautiful organized closets. We just moved but I used to have 3 big closets (in our bedroom) in our old place and one was just for bags.... I miss it - everything is in boxes in dustbags still -


----------



## H_addict

*D & G rockstar*, LOVE your hats!!! I am a hat lover myself!


----------



## D & G rockstar

^^^^ Thank you LV_Addict 

Hats are soo addicting, they add a different touch to any outfit!!  I just hate getting hat hair though!


----------



## Redd

Here's my closet


----------



## H_addict

Love your Noes, Redd!!!


----------



## Redd

Thanks, LV_addict.  That is quite a compliment coming from you!


----------



## asl_bebes

I usually have them all in their dustbags but it looked kinda boring so I took some of them out for the pictures. At first, I had all of my bags on the top shelf but I remember one PFer saying that it dries out the bags faster so I moved them. Here's pics of where my babies sleep:


----------



## Selena

LV_addict said:
			
		

> ISelena's closet!!!
> 
> I keep my bags on the shelves in my walk-in closet:


 
OH MY GOD!! Irene your closet is the best! Mine looks like walmart next to yours! LOL I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

your collection is off the hook!




			
				LV_addict said:
			
		

> ISelena's closet!!!
> 
> I keep my bags on the shelves in my walk-in closet:


----------



## Lanbanan

wow, you girls are very organised with your collections.  I only have a few bags, but im hoping to have a fab walk in wardrobe one day.


----------



## coreenmd

here it is!!! my new walk-in closet extension!  designed it too.. tpf inspired me! haven't gone shopping for the rug though. but had a small cushioned dresser chair/stool upholstered for this! 







































i am hiding in the last pic, was in my cleaning clothes!!! hahaha


----------



## coreenmd

here's a tall view but took it at 6 pm so it was dark outside already!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

pixiedust82, that's a lovely set up  it must look gorgeous during the day when the sun shines into that room. I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## coreenmd

thanks brazilian babe! yup! its like a greenhouse  the trees throw in a sillhouette when its daytime


----------



## elongreach

Pixiedust, it's a beautiful closet!


----------



## LondonBrat

Pixiedust that is amazing! So gorgeous!

I absolutly love how "clean" looking it is. Also everything being there like that mustbe unbelievably efficient! Nice!


----------



## mas2388

You can see  bigger pictures of my closet here! (scroll down halfway =)

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/i-finally-took-pictures-come-say-nice-things-25341-7.html?highlight=nice+things


----------



## coreenmd

elongreach said:
			
		

> Pixiedust, it's a beautiful closet!


thanks elongreach! such a compliment coming from you!!!  if only i had some of your chanel jewelries... hehehe they would be an extremely nice addition!




			
				LondonBrat said:
			
		

> Pixiedust that is amazing! So gorgeous!
> 
> I absolutly love how "clean" looking it is. Also everything being there like that mustbe unbelievably efficient! Nice!


 
thanks londonbrat! thanks! i bought a soft feather duster just for this so that i can dust it whenever im taking a break from studying haha!


----------



## H_addict

*Selena*!!! WAL-MART?!ush: HARDLY, my dear!!! Thank you SO MUCH for the compliment!!! You know how much I love YOUR collection!!! 

*BlkLadyLaw*, thank you SO MUCH!!! That's an old picture too!!! 


*pixiedust82*, your closet can be summed up in these three smileys:   !!! I WANT ONE AS BIG AS YOURS!!!Everything is so neat!!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## vuittonGirl

everyone's closets are TDF  .... im gonna go to organize mine now so i can take pix....


----------



## asl_bebes

pixiedust - your closet is absolutely beautiful ... so much room and all your beautiful shoes!  I'm definitely in awe!

mas2388 - I've seen your collection ... it's wonderful so I know your closet is full of beautiful treasures!  Your closet is so organized ... very nice!


----------



## coreenmd

thanks LV_addict and asl_bebes!!!  i keep going there today too. heehee!


----------



## coreenmd

brasilian babe! here's a picture of it during the day  






heehee! sorry for oversharing girls! im just happy with how it turned out


----------



## Audrey

Everyone has such lovely closets! So organized and neat!

pixiedust82 your closet is especially beautiful!!!! I dream of having one like yours!


----------



## coreenmd

awww.. thanks audrey!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

pixiedust82 said:
			
		

> brasilian babe! here's a picture of it during the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heehee! sorry for oversharing girls! im just happy with how it turned out


 
Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!  Very very nice!


----------



## Zzuliyta

*pixiedust82...  lovey closet!!! it's so pretty...

this thread is great... it's fun to peek into other people's closet... 
*


----------



## coreenmd

thanks brasilian babe and zzuliyta!


----------



## xfeliciax

Hey!! 
Wondering how do you girls store your bags?!


----------



## H_addict

Welcome to tPF! 
Check this thread out:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/post-a-picture-where-you-keep-your-bags-28468.html


----------



## balihai88

I don't have a nice, large closet but I do baby my bags...I always put original stuffing back in them when not in use, and keep it in the dustbag. I never stack them or anything like that. Not much fun to look at a row of dustbags, though


----------



## Compass Rose

The top shelf of my closer is full of purses in their dustbags.  And the purses that don't have their own dustbags are stored in old pillow cases.  Not very glitsy to look at, but everything is neat and clean.  Plus, my cat loves to sleep on the shelves of my closet, so my purses are kept out of harm's way.


----------



## Tanja

I recently bought a special bag closet with glass doors so I can see them without opening it. I just love this solution because I can admire them and they're protected from dust. Before I had them in their dustbags in the bottom of my cupboard.


----------



## ciatta

I hope this doesn't sound foolish...but, if they are really squishy bags do you ever lay them on their side so they don't have heavy creases? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Isabellafi06

Hi Tanja, love those closets! where did you get them?
thanks!


----------



## young_princess

i'm so not good at this. I've probably damaged  quite a number of expensive bags. so here are my qs:

-what do you do before u use it? (treat it with something? what prod works best for which material)

-what do you do before you store it?

-what's the best way to store bags?

-how often do you take it out and clean it? and how?(clean the hardware? clean the leather?)

sorry for all the qs just that i've grown mature enough to realise that these designer bags are not cheap and how i wish my bags still look new


----------



## Sunnydqt

I always keep them in dustbags. For my nylon bags, I just use a damp cloth to clean them but for leather you can get leather care stuff solution from Coach. I never store my bags hanging loose just b/c I'm afraid that it could get dirty.


----------



## Prada Psycho

I stuff mine with the tissue that came with them, place them in their sleeper bags and stand them up in a closet. For leather cleaning, a damp cloth is best, but there are some leather cleaners (I believe Coach makes one) that folks here have used. I've never needed that. I'm pretty protective of my bags.  

If it's a leather bag that hasn't been treated with some sort of waterproofing, I'll use a good quality leather protector, check first on an inconspicuous spot and if it takes the test spray, I lightly spray the bag. I still am very careful not to get them wet. 

As far as polishing the hardware, the best thing I've used is one of those jewelry polishing cloths that have a treated side and a plain side. Again, you need to test it on an inconspicuous spot to make sure the finish will take the treated side, but usually with good bags, it's not a problem. Lightly rub with the treated side, buff with the plain side, and voila! Nice and shiny again.


----------



## bluxcape

place them in the dustbags with stuffing on them, then goes to my closet.. stashed on top of each other..


----------



## Couturegrl

Great advice, prada!!!


----------



## MissThing

I keep them in their dustbags on a shelf. 

Is it sad of me to admit that I sewed teeny little cushions to stuff my bags as well as dust bags for my non designer bags?


----------



## cluisa101

I just bought a Miu Miu & a friend recommended waterproofing using a Meltonian spray...

A little apprehensive about this!

Does anyone have any tips for treating new bags? Is this is even necessary?


----------



## D & G rockstar

I only condition my bags as most of them were pretreated when I bought them.   

I store them in my dressing room, not in their dustbag but it's climate controlled so no need to!


----------



## disney4us

I'm so bad.  My vintage beaded purses are in a plastic tote, sigh.  And my designer bags are all on a shelf in my closet not in a dustbag.  It's just so much easier for me to see what's there and to grab and go.


----------



## bernz84

I stuff my bags with old tees and keep them in old tees (sometimes I feel that the dust bags can be too stuffy).  I keep my bags upright in my closet at the bottom 'cause I know heat rises and I'm afraid of suffocating my bags.

For leather cleaning, I use Apple Leather Care conditioner.  I've tried some other products and they practically ruined my LV vachetta (luckily, it was just a spot test, but still)!

Oh yeah, don't forget to unlatch your buckles and straps because the hardware can tarnish the leather.


----------



## kathyrose

I stuff them if they're not structred and keep them in their dustbags. I clean them before storing them in their dust bags.

For leather, I use Apple Leather care conditioner too. I just use it when I think it's time to clean it.


----------



## EMMY

I do the same...They get conditioned if they are leather..It might be a while before I use it again as I try to rotate every two weeks.....They get restuffed and put in their dustbags and I have shelves that go all along the top of my closet so I put them there..I stuff mine with old t-shirts too lol !!! My husband shakes his head when I'm sitting on my closet floor doing this...I do the same for all my shoes too..However he does appreciate the fact that I take care of ALL my things!! Of course..including him!!   Emmy


----------



## pinkish_love

dustbags... except classic chanel bags and hermes bags.. dust bags AND boxes


----------



## Pursegrrl

I use the dustbags.  I forgot to keep the stuffin' so I will stuff my future purchases as well.  I'm also going to upgrade the closet and shelves in the spare room where I keep mine.

I don't do a whole lot, but just make sure they're put away neatly and not squashed against eachother.  And until recently I didn't use any protective spray. I kind of regret that now because my two suede bags are looking a little worn down (for that reason I'm probably not going to get any more suede bags unless I really baby them). I did use Shining Monkey on a couple of my LVs to see how much it slows the patina process.


----------



## kaka28

i initally bought an additional chester draw just to put my bags in but now i am using a suitcase where i put my bags in their own dustbag and i then put them inside the suitcase.

is this crazy????  i can never find a draw /cabinet where i can put all my bags in without juggling around before they all fit inside perfectly.

so my suitcase solution came up, they are all tucked inside the case with no dust watsoever underneath my bed.


----------



## bagsnbags

Hmmm..I put my bags in their dustbag and just put them in the closet..
I like to get to them easily.. 
I am glad that suitcase storage is working for you, it won't work for me because I prefer to have my bags stuffed with something plus I want them to breath..


----------



## i luv vuitton

Cool solution with the suitcase!  I keep mine in whatever closet still has free space. My collection isn't that big so that I can keep track of which one is where and so forth. My pochettes are stored without dustcovers, the only one I always cover up is my mc speedy coz I hardly use it and want it to stay in good shape without getting dusty. I also stuff it with clean wrapping paper (the ones you use to wrap up delicate porcelain and dishes) so that it somewhat keeps its shape.


----------



## Kimm992

I keep mine in their dustbags in the my closet!!


----------



## HeatherMarie18

kaka28 said:


> i initally bought an additional chester draw



chester draw?

  You mean "chest of drawers"  ???


----------



## Selena

I keep them in their LV closet:


----------



## karman

Selena said:


> I keep them in their LV closet:


Gorgeous collection, Selena! 

I simply put mine in their dustbags, and stack them one on top of each other in the closet. The stuffed/larger bags go on the bottom, the lighter ones on top. The Coussin isn't all that heavy but I stuff it with old clothes to keep its shape so it's SO heavy...that goes on the bottom!


----------



## Sarsi

I stuff them with paper and anti moisture pockets.
put them in their dust bags
and then on the bags shelf in the walk in closet.


----------



## Tanja

I bought an extra bag closet for mine with glass doors so that I can see and admire them because I was so sick of pulling them out the dustbag everytime. But now it's full and the one I want to sell stays in the dustbag on the bottom of my closet.


----------



## Brittany515

Selena said:


> I keep them in their LV closet:


 

Wow,,   that's organized, and what an awesome collection!!   I just keep mine on top of a vanity that I have!!


----------



## L_Rod

Selena said:


> I keep them in their LV closet:


 
Inspiration!!!!!

I keep my bags ( the few that I have ) in their dustbags in my closet.


----------



## Couturegrl

Selena, can I come live in your closet?!?!  

Seriously though, I keep my bags in their dustbags in my closet Well, my LVs anyway...my Coach bags get stuck under my bed!!


----------



## JoannaSweden

MissThing said:


> I keep them in their dustbags on a shelf.
> 
> Is it sad of me to admit that I sewed teeny little cushions to stuff my bags as well as dust bags for my non designer bags?


 
Hm, no, that's not sad at all! I'm thinking of getting dust bags for my non designer bags too, but I'm not sure where to get them (they mostly have "designer" dust bags for sale on Ebay, right? and I don't want a dust bag with a designer name on it for those bags, just a plain white one or smth).

Never thought about getting small cushions for the bags, but now that you mention it...


----------



## only2arms

*
BERNZ84, *Vachetta leather (on LV, Coach, any brand) cannot be treated at all...everything will stain it!

For cleaning jaquard fabric bags (like coach and fendi), I use Coach Signature Fabric cleaner.

And I have a TINY closet, so I stuff my bags, but them into their dusters, and hang them on a purse rack by the duster strings.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I store them in a big amoire and my closet shelves.  I try to remember to stuff them.

I don't use the dust bags, just because I like to see them....

Usually about every 2-3 months, I will clean and condition them (i like the coach set)....but I am really rough on my bags, so they generally need it.  When I do that, I make sure they are all stuffed, and I will rearrange.


----------



## fuyumi

I try to clean my bags at least once a month. Usually with a dry cloth and for those I'm storing, I will put stuffing in it to maintain the shape. Most of the time they will be put back into the dustbag unless they have been to smokey areas then I will leave them out to air for some time.


----------



## bernz84

only2arms said:


> *BERNZ84, *Vachetta leather (on LV, Coach, any brand) cannot be treated at all...everything will stain it!
> 
> For cleaning jaquard fabric bags (like coach and fendi), I use Coach Signature Fabric cleaner.
> 
> And I have a TINY closet, so I stuff my bags, but them into their dusters, and hang them on a purse rack by the duster strings.


 
Really?  It worked for me and some other tpf members...unless I heard their testimonials wrong.  Regardless, each to his own.


----------



## babyclouds

I make sure they are clean before I stuff them with good quality tissue paper (make sure it doesn't bleed or react to your leather/bags) and then put them in a dust bag and maybe a box if it came with a box.  Then I put them in my closet away from sunlight and changing temperatures.


----------



## iam_cookie

i'm just wondering how you can clean a 'natural canvas' type of material? i want to get this fendi but i'm not sure if it's easy to get dirty hence...is it easy to clean?

below is the link of the bag.

http://www.designerlabelsimports.com.au/product.aspx?id=104

cheers!!!


----------



## Ingrid

I have learned like another poster mentioned you cannot clean Vachetta leather with anything, because everything stains it.  I'm not sure I like this kind of leather in this case, (as my new D&B tassel bag is)--cuz i picture it looking all spotted and dirty in a year or so.   

I keep ALL my bags in dust bags and have a nice rack with hooks on my wall in my bedroom.  They're all hanging there. Some are stashed away in a shelf above my closet.   BUT, since you don't see them, sometimes you forget about one or two-- like i have done.


----------



## djgirl1976

I try to keep the paper stuffed in them, at least my designer bags, and wrap in a dustbag, as well as the outer bags, if I still have them. I actually store some bags inside others for the sake of storage. (like clutches, which I have found can be wrapped up and placed inside big totes, no problem) Anything structured that can get smooshed I try to stuff tightly and store carefully. I almost always keep my dustbags on, unless it is a bag that I carry literraly all the time, and then I sometimes just hang them. I also really only buy leather bags. I have a couple of cloth bags, but they are not really my thing and I find I never go to carry them. I think they are most likely to need special care and attention.


----------



## chloehandbags

young_princess said:


> i'm so not good at this. I've probably damaged quite a number of expensive bags. so here are my qs:
> 
> -what do you do before u use it? (treat it with something? what prod works best for which material)


 

No, I never treat bags with anything. No point in potentially ruining the finish, when it makes virtually no difference to how easily they get stained...




> -what do you do before you store it?


 

If I'm not going to use it for a while, I fill it (fairly loosely) with acid free tissue paper.




> -what's the best way to store bags?


 

I don't know if it's the best way, but I store mine in their dust bags in all the NAP boxes I've accrued!

If they are at all delicate (e.g. appliquéd), I line the dust bag with tissue, first.




> -how often do you take it out and clean it? and how?(clean the hardware? clean the leather?)


 

If smudgy, I wipe the hardwear over with a soft, dry cloth.

If the hardwear was really dirty, I'd gently wipe it over with a damp cloth, with a tiny amount of washing up (dish washing) liquid on it. 

I've never, touch wood, got my bags so dirty that I've had to try to clean them thoroughly. If I did, I'd probably take them back to the designer, to get them cleaned. 

Someone on this forum had the very clever idea of using a soft, streak free eraser to clean marks off leather. I haven't tried it, but I will if the need arises.  




> sorry for all the qs just that i've grown mature enough to realise that these designer bags are not cheap and how i wish my bags still look new


 

It's good to be careful, but nothing looks new for ever - unless it's a collectors' item that you never use.


----------



## chloehandbags

iam_cookie said:


> i'm just wondering how you can clean a 'natural canvas' type of material? i want to get this fendi but i'm not sure if it's easy to get dirty hence...is it easy to clean?
> 
> below is the link of the bag.
> 
> http://www.designerlabelsimports.com.au/product.aspx?id=104
> 
> cheers!!!


 

Don't they sell fakes?


----------



## NVMyLV

JoannaSweden said:


> Hm, no, that's not sad at all! I'm thinking of getting dust bags for my non designer bags too, but I'm not sure where to get them (they mostly have "designer" dust bags for sale on Ebay, right? and I don't want a dust bag with a designer name on it for those bags, just a plain white one or smth).
> 
> Never thought about getting small cushions for the bags, but now that you mention it...


 

Maybe old pillow cases will work.


----------



## chloehandbags

fuyumi said:


> Most of the time they will be put back into the dustbag unless they have been to smokey areas then I will leave them out to air for some time.


 

Good point.  I do the same.


----------



## chloehandbags

Prada Psycho said:


> As far as polishing the hardware, the best thing I've used is one of those jewelry polishing cloths that have a treated side and a plain side. Again, you need to test it on an inconspicuous spot to make sure the finish will take the treated side, but usually with good bags, it's not a problem. Lightly rub with the treated side, buff with the plain side, and voila! Nice and shiny again.


 

Non-impregnated microfibre jewellery polishing cloths are good, too.


----------



## Ingrid

chloehandbags said:


> Non-impregnated microfibre jewellery polishing cloths are good, too.


 
HUH?    LOL 

Mistake:

Once I brought home a brand new bag and thought I'd put some leather polish on it before i used it to waterproof it, etc., -well lo and behold it rubbed off all the tan coloring.   so there was this atrocious white spot.  UGH.  Just recently I took it to a shoe repair and they fixed it!!! I'll never do that again Just a soft cloth!!!!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Sorry, not sure what you mean?  

I was referring to using microfibre jewellery polishing cloths (with no polishing agent) on the hardware (metal parts) of the bag; not the leather.


----------



## °puripuri°

-what do you do before u use it? 
I rub bees wax on the handle to prevent the natural leather turning dark

-what do you do before you store it?
nothing much

-what's the best way to store bags?
leave the bag in it's original dust bag and store in a cool dry area. 

-how often do you take it out and clean it? and how?(
I don't take them out to clean them.


----------



## purplekitty

I put the original tissue paper that they came with into them, then I put them into their dustbag the way the SA put them in when I purchased it.  Then I store them on a special shelf in my closet.


----------



## Eugin

My nicer ones I keep in boxes/dustbugs. Others I just keep in my closet. Probably should organize/store them in a better way.


----------



## HeatherMarie18

I know this must have been asked before, but how does everyone store their bags?

I have three closets (and two dressers) to keep all of my clothes, shoes, bags, and accessories organized. My "bag closet" also contains some of my skirts/pants and some of my shoes.







Here's a close-up of the bags:






Lets see your closet!


----------



## Sunnnee

Wow,

I like purses like the next person, but to spend hundreds of dollars on a "purse" is a bit excessive for me. I look for huge sales 80% off only. I won't pay for a purse over $100.00. Anything past $300.00 is a car payment to me. I stick to my cheapy purses, so I don't have that much up keep to worry about. Clothes, bags and covers..why? too much work. 

I like your closet...at least its clean and organized.


----------



## HeatherMarie18

I don't see how the cost of my bags is an issue... ? I'm not in any debt and my other needs are met... of course I look for good deals, but I don't mind spending the money on a designer bag. This post was about the organization, not about the actual bags.

Thanks for your opinion though!




Sunnnee said:


> Wow,
> 
> I like purses like the next person, but to spend hundreds of dollars on a "purse" is a bit excessive for me. I look for huge sales 80% off only. I won't pay for a purse over $100.00. Anything past $300.00 is a car payment to me. I stick to my cheapy purses, so I don't have that much up keep to worry about. Clothes, bags and covers..why? too much work.
> 
> I like your closet...at least its clean and organized.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I just hang them. In one closet, I have one of those over-the-door things with big fat hooks, and it is stuffed. Then in my closet, I have some hooks in the only scrap of wall that is not occupied by either rack, shelves or cubes, and the ones that are most frequently featured in current rotation hang on those. 

Evening bags are wrapped in seldom-used clothing items in my bottom dresser drawer, and there are some others that are somewhere, I'm not sure of their exact location...


----------



## babyclouds

I love to see other people's closets but don't think I have the guts to post mine on here, it is super messy!  I have bags so stuffed in there that when I open my door one bag or another falls and hits me on the head.  :shame:


----------



## Sunnnee

You took that totally wrong. I did say I liked your closet. And it wasn't about your spending or what you had. I was just making a comment in general. So it wasn't directed at you. Believe if it was you would know.


----------



## bernz84

I just store mine in my cupboards/drawers in my room next to my clothes...nothing to brag about here!  But I do love your setup...and I like how you have a lot of designers (LV, Coach, Marc Jacobs, D&B)!  Nice!!!


----------



## Virginia

My purses are on a designated shelf in my walk in closet.  I'll admit it's not the most organized.  They're all just kinda stacked there in their dustbags.  On the other hand, when it comes to hanging my clothes, I am a freak.  My clothes are stylized first then colorized.


----------



## Tanja

My bags have there own closet with glass doors and in the beginning i stored them without their dustbag so I could admire them but then I returned to put them in their dustbag to prevent colour fading. It doesn't look as nice as before but it's probably necessary.


----------



## shallot

I've taken it upon myself to redecorate my room, I'm trying to go for a shabby chic type of thing - lots of pink, green and white in florals, stripes etc. Very girly. Anyway, over the past year I have managed to acquire a few... ok maybe more than a few... bags. While I try to stuff my larger bags I use for Uni in my wardrobe, the others are just left to be thrown around my room. I don't really have any storage aside from the rails on the end of my bed :shame: With my decorating plans, this method of storage doesn't really fit in. 

My question is, does anyone have any ideas for storage that will match the rest of my room? Ideas, suggestions, photos, descriptions and questions are welcome. I can't have my bags sufferring anymore


----------



## chloehandbags

Which country are you in?


----------



## shallot

Chloehandbags - I'm in Australia. I should change my profile so that shows


----------



## chloehandbags

I was going to suggest The Holding Company, but they only ship to the UK, as far as I know.

They have some good products, though, so maybe you could be inspired there and then search for similar items on Australlian websites?

The Holding Company - Bedroom - Trunks, Units and Boxes


----------



## chloehandbags

I thought these hat boxes would fit in very well with your shabby chic scheme and would hold smaller bags well:







​I have some of these in the natural colour:
​



​


----------



## patchouli

Maybe you should add a wardrobe to your room that carries shelves to stand your handbags on? Or even drawers.


----------



## chloehandbags

I have some of these shoe drawers, as well, in both the small and large size; they will hold smaller bags.  If you use clear containers, you should be careful of fading, though:







The Holding Company - Bedroom - Shoes and Garments​


----------



## shallot

I love that site Chloeehandbags... I wished they shipped here. 

I'd consider adding a wardrobe or something, but my room isn't that big, especially with my desk and computer in here


----------



## chloehandbags

^ I know how you feel!  I never seem to have enough space!  

If you have space above your wardrobe, you can stack storage boxes on top of it, for things you don't use as often.  

These sweater/accessory drawers are large enough for medium to large bags (but not the largest):





​Have you tried Googling for similar Australian sites?​
Also, have you considered under bed storage?


----------



## shallot

chloehandbags said:


> ^ I know how you feel! I never seem to have enough space!
> Have you tried Googling for similar Australian sites?​
> Also, have you considered under bed storage?


 
I know... I've seemed to accumulate so much stuff too. Most of it's stuff I can't throw away. It's annoying. 

I've found a couple of Aust. places - Howards Storage World is one... they seem to have alright storage things on their website though nothing's really grabbing me   These stackable cubes look ok 
Howard Storage World

I have just had an idea though - putting the bags in a vintage trunk/suitcase and leaving the lid open for display purposes. Though I'm not entirely sure about this - I don't know if it really flows with my theme. I don't think it does.  


​


----------



## shallot

I quite like this too Howard Storage World It's kind of depressing that my storage ideas are from the Kids' section of Howards Storage World


----------



## chloehandbags

^ LOL! 

I wouldn't let that worry you!


----------



## thithi

Maybe a trunk that you can use at the foot of your bed, or as a side table?  You could store the bags in there and still have surface space for things.  It would be shabby chic I think.


----------



## bagerella

New to the forum and I couldn't find a posting about purse storage issues/options...........any suggestions for a bagged down babe.............


----------



## Addy

Welcome to the Purse Forum!

In each designer forum, you can probably do a search and see how the ladies here store their bags.  

Here are pics of my attempt to deal with storage...


----------



## Addy




----------



## bagerella

I just ordered some of these for my collection from Shoe Stor.  Basically big clear shoe and boot boxes.  A friend of mine uses them and swears by them on a daily basis.


----------



## icechick

I made my husband upholster shelves for me so the buttom wouldn't get scratched.  Of course they were supposed to look as pretty and organised as Addy's pics but somehow all the shelves ended up looking like this:


----------



## ShimmaPuff

My absolutely scandalous storage solution involves one of those over-the-door things with an unconscionable number of bags hung on each "hook" which is not really a hook, just a stick ending in a fat ball.

I asked Mr Puff to put some more hooks in my closet wall, and the ones in current rotation go there. And the last used and selected for next outing go on the doorknob.

And there are some that I'm not sure where they are, probably in some of those boxes of stuff most of us have tucked away here and there.


----------



## Kat

icechick said:


> I made my husband upholster shelves for me so the buttom wouldn't get scratched. Of course they were supposed to look as pretty and organised as Addy's pics but somehow all the shelves ended up looking like this:


Is that a red Novak bag I see?


----------



## Kat

I store my bags in their sleeper bags on shelves in my closet.  I'm starting to run out of room.  I've been deciding what to do as well.


----------



## icechick

Kat said:


> Is that a red Novak bag I see?


 
  and one of my favorites!


----------



## kathyrose

Mine are in their dust bags all lined up in the closet shelf and some of them on the side of the room on the floor. Stuff in BF's house are in dustbags and thin breathable boxes and hanging everywhere.


----------



## Pinstripes

What's your organization system? How do you keep your bags stored so you can easily see them when choosing which to use that day? Do you use any special closet organization system?


----------



## Compass Rose

I'm so sorry to say that they are all kept inside their dust covers in a heap


----------



## Leelee

Shamefully, they are not at all organized.  But they are tucked away nicely in their dust covers and carefully placed in my spare closet.  I also stuff my bags with white tissue or white tee-shirts or white pillow cases so they maintain their shapes.


----------



## Sina

oh this is a good thread! My closet is currently too messy to take pix of though. =X 
I would love to see more closet pictures!


----------



## hlfinn

omg that looks great. mine is not so great. lol.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

My smaller bags are up on my wall on little knobs from Restoration Hardware and the others are on the steps in my room. My closet has too many clothes and shoes inside it to keep my bags in there too lol. I'd love to do some organizing this year though


----------



## Addy

Got no room in my closet so here's my purse wardrobe...


----------



## Addy

Gotta take news pics - things have really changed in there in the past two months!


----------



## blushingbaby

wow! you ladies are so organized! i'll snap a pic of mine when its not such a mess *shame*

heathermarie: i am seriously drooling over your peppermint bedford!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I agree about the Peppermint Bedford! I get tons of compliments on mine..how much do you use yours? It's an awkward shape for me but I still love it!!!


----------



## siworae

wow, very organized... puts my closet to shame.  seriously, i won't post a pic until i get off my lazy butt to clean and organize!

addy, i love how you have a purse wardrobe~  i definitely need one of those.


----------



## daffie

I'm like some of the others: My closet is way to messy to take pictures of!!


----------



## Hannah

oh this is my dream thread! I love seeing organized closets, especially when theyre filled with bags!!


----------



## Compass Rose

All of these organized closets are making me dizzy!!  When I get myself together, I will try to organize mine!     Right now, every one of my bags is in a dustbag on the top shelf of my closet, and I have to rifle through the names on the dustbags to find what I want.......but at least I know exactly where to go!!


----------



## bagsforme

I usually store them on the top shelf of my closet in boxes or dustbags.  Yesterday I have to move some luggage out to make room for all the sale bags I just bought.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Nice!

I just put a bag together for goodwill with all of my clothes that are 10 yrs old, so hopefully I will have room in the spare bedroom closets to store my handbags.  Right now I have my Burberrys in the hall coat closet and my Chloes and Prada in the spare bedroom closet on the floor (but in their dustbags!)  I have all of my shoes organized, but not my handbags.


----------



## aarti

I have a shelf with all my boxes stacked, and then the few bags I have hang from those over the door hooks hanging in their dustbags stuffed if they had one. I'm thinking though I may store my wristlets without their box and keep them in a felt interior jewelry box I got from bombay&co instead. Is that a bad idea? Otherwise my clothes are in my dresser and close, and my shoes are on the bottom shelf.


----------



## BagLady71

You girls are so good!! I don't have mine in any order, and I very shamefully don't even have them in dustbags. They're hanging on doorknobs and stuffed into closets. I love those pics. What I would give to have a dedicated closet for bags & accessories!!!! I also need to stuff them with paper so that they don't lose their shape. I'm very ashamed of myself!


----------



## BagLady71

I too love your Peppermint Bedford!


----------



## barcreperie

I don't usually keep my bags - give them to a friend or charity when I'm done with them.  BUT, if I had an organized closet I would probably hang on to them for a bit longer, maybe give them another go 'round before getting rid of them.  I would love to have an organized closet - I just need to get motivated - maybe this thread will be my inspiration!


----------



## billysmom

I have two large mahogany armoires with shelves in the middle sections. That's where my handbag "family" lives now. My recent (new) bags live in their sleepers in one and my thrift shop/vintage finds live in the other along with hats and gloves.

If I ever get around tocleaning out the linen closet I can free up another armoire shelf for MORE BAGS!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Now, THAT's incentive!)


----------



## LisaMM

I use the two middle drawers in my dresser, the drawers are very deep and don't "seal" so there is an airflow (there's a door in front of the drawers, kind of like a mini-armoire). Each bag is in its sleeper bag, stuffed with the tissue paper it came in and has the silica gel packet thing in it. One of the bags has an extra long shoulder strap that I also wrapped in tissue paper.

I used to keep them in the gift boxes they came in but someone on the Coach forum wrote that it wasn't good to do that as it would not allow the bags to "breathe."


----------



## BagLady71

I like your evening purse with embroidery, Billysmom. That would look stunning with a black outfit - especially with my Donna Karan black velvet pant suit!!!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

OMG!!!! sooo organized...
i only have like 10-15 designer bags, and lots of vintage bags under 20$...
so i put them like everywhere in my room.
i have 2 beds, so i put my bags on the other bed i don't use to sleep in, and i don't put the covers on, i like to see them whenever i want


----------



## sweetlove

I use the top shelf of my bookstand although it's getting fairly crowded now, so I need to look around for a new soultion.. I really want a really good storage system, but I doubt that I'll be able to make anything in the very near future.


----------



## BagLady71

After reading this thread, I just had a dig around and found 2 bags that I had totally forgotten about, and I don't have that many. They're both a few years old, but look brand new as I had stuffed them with shoe bags to keep the shape and had them in their duster bags. But I have a question: I've lost several of the original duster bags. Can I buy new ones? Missing ones from LV, Gucci & Burberry's.


----------



## LisaMM

BagLady71 said:


> After reading this thread, I just had a dig around and found 2 bags that I had totally forgotten about, and I don't have that many. They're both a few years old, but look brand new as I had stuffed them with shoe bags to keep the shape and had them in their duster bags. But I have a question: I've lost several of the original duster bags. Can I buy new ones? Missing ones from LV, Gucci & Burberry's.


 
I bet you can on eBay, I've seen the Coach duster bags on sale there.


----------



## brandho

I have my spring bags in another room. My everyday bags are in the tall tower and I have a horozontal tower for the evening bags.


----------



## BagLady71

Thanks Lisa MM. Just checked. There's one Gucci available. I'll guess I'll use shoe bags -which I have tons of. But none for LV - stupid me, my fault for not keeping them.


----------



## Kimmi

Heather, your closet is amazing!  So neat and organized!!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I love this thread!!!! Where did that picture of Kimora Lee Simmon's closet go? It would fit in here perfectly!


----------



## gloss_gal

Dustbags in my closet.  The problem with the dustbags is that you cannot see what you have and you forget some of you bags.


----------



## queenmab

I take pictures of my bags and pin them on the outside of the dustbags, before that I was forever opening different dustbags to find the right bag!  Right now they live in our "storage" unfinished upstairs on a three tier shelf and it is PACKED full, but at least I can find everything, and my husband isn't complaining about them taking up room in our only closet on the main floor anymore.

However when I pulled them all out of the closet to take them upstairs - I think it shocked him when he saw just how many there were.  I think I have about 40 bags - Coach, Chloe, Chanel, LV, Gucci, and I want a new spring Stam


----------



## saribeee

Queenmab, 
What a great idea about putting pics on the bags. And I love everyone's pictures of their closets. I live in on campus housing so I am always looking for better ways to store my bags in the limited space I have. I bought a "handbag" holder from bed bath and beyond, but its not amazing. Some of my bags dont fit in there. Any other suggestions would be great. Where do you all get the boxes from for the bags that dont come with boxes or dust bags?


----------



## photoobsessive

ladies! i love your storage! 

addicted- i think i am going to go out and buy something like yours! my bf suggested i have a place for them, but i didn't know what to do (as we have very little closet space and my pet can climb up regular shelves). The doors are a wonderful idea! thanks so much for the pix!


----------



## Addy

siworae said:


> addy, i love how you have a purse wardrobe~ i definitely need one of those.


 
Thanks! It was DH's idea as my bags were ALL over the bedroom.


----------



## Addy

photoobsessive said:


> ladies! i love your storage!
> 
> addicted- i think i am going to go out and buy something like yours! my bf suggested i have a place for them, but i didn't know what to do (as we have very little closet space and my pet can climb up regular shelves). The doors are a wonderful idea! thanks so much for the pix!


 
Cheap chic! IKEA!  

DH bought two and fastened them together.

It's this style but the single, not double. There are lots of shelves in the single - the double has a clothing rod I think.

IKEA | home | Clothes storage | Wardrobes | Free-standing units | ANEBODA Wardrobe

A lovely PFer contacted me and got her DH to do the same thing for her!


----------



## hlfinn

ok you guys inspired me. i reorganized my closet today. the funny thing is i made it so now basically the only thing i can find is the handbags. LOL.  the shoes are way up top, clothes are in 2 places but my bags are front and center. hey, we all have priorities. LOL


----------



## aarti

Hung in their dust bags when possible on a over door hook, and accessories in between folds of purse tissue paper in a jewelry box.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Great timing, I just cleaned out all my closet and drawers today for the New Year! One of the main reasons I cleaned out my armoire so I could fit my growing bag collection.  

I have one Tod's bag, followed by my Speedy 25, and that's covered by my Marc Jacobs Stella. I also have my LV Musette squishing my Gucci floral, and then a Fendi baguette. Also squished is a Chloe hobo bag and a small Marc Jacobs, followed by 3 Luella Bartleys. The lower shelf has a Marc Jacobs Venetia, then my new Chloe Betty, another squished Marc Jacobs quilted Venetia. Finally, there's my LV Multicolore and my new Longchamps tote (for the rainy season here in San Francisco).

Whew!

P.S. As you can see there is a little room -- I must make space for my Fendi Spy that will be on its way!


----------



## Selena

Here is one of mine:






I have a few new bags not in this pictures a Chanel Kelly and a SO Damier Mezzo.


----------



## anotheremptysky

I bought a $20 bookcase for mine.


----------



## elongreach

You all have some great closets.  I'm trying to decide if I want to take all my bags out of the dustbags and have them sitting out on display.

Do any of you find any issues with keeping the bag outside of the dustbag?


----------



## Selena

Elong I have no problems because my closet has doors, no dust or anything gets inside.  I do however check them once a month just to make sure they are good.  I cant deal with the dustbags, as i forget what I have and end up using the same bag all the time! HEE HEE


----------



## Irishgal

Damn you people are organized!


----------



## elongreach

Selena said:


> Elong I have no problems because my closet has doors, no dust or anything gets inside. I do however check them once a month just to make sure they are good. I cant deal with the dustbags, as i forget what I have and end up using the same bag all the time! HEE HEE


 
I really want them on display, but I'm worried about my LVs getting patina faster (which may or may not be a good thing).  I have a door though so I get that could work.


----------



## Selena

elongreach said:


> I really want them on display, but I'm worried about my LVs getting patina faster (which may or may not be a good thing). I have a door though so I get that could work.


 
Here are my thoughts.  My purse closet is a self contained area.  Its not my wardrobe closet, which gets air and heating.  I have had things in my wardrobe and they are patinaed.  But the stuff in my purse closet never gets any patina.  I have had bags in there for over a year and no darker.  Does that make sense??


----------



## edsbgrl

Selena said:


> Here is one of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few new bags not in this pictures a Chanel Kelly and a SO Damier Mezzo.


 
So so neat Selena.  I don't really like dustbags either as I constantly forget what the hell is in them.  Just let me see the actual bag and I'm good to go.    That said, I do store mind in the db's b/c I don't want a super dark patina right of the bat.  Some mornings before work I literally have to open db after db just to find the bag I'm looking for.    I've actually been late for work b/c I can't find the "right" bag.  Thats so bad isn't it.


----------



## viba424

Ive got a few Coach leather totes sitting in my closet and I never thought anything of it. Should I bag them?


----------



## hlfinn

i am so ridiculously jealous of all of you. i live in a 625 sq ft studio. i have a lot of closets considering but one is almost fully an ebay closet. hoping to change that soon. i have about 5 bags on a coat rack when you walk in and 3 on my bedroom door handle and the rest are in my closet. i just don't have room for everything i own...


----------



## Tanja

I bought my bag closet at IKEA as well.
Elong: Mine has glass doors like this they're protected and on display. I went back on storing them without the dustbags because now in winter the sun doesn't shine into it anymore. This pics are from a couple of months ago so there have been some changes in my colection (Edith is gone, BV ball bag moved in, ink city replaced by turquoise city, cornflower first replaced by magenta first, new LV denim baggy)


----------



## Tanja

Sorry on my last post the pic attachment didn't work.


----------



## bhurry

man you guys are organize, time to clean my closet


----------



## elongreach

Tanja, since you have so many bbags, you look like you stuff them.  I'm thinking of doing that as well.  Does it mess with the shape or make the bag stiff?  Or does it just help keep them up in the case?


----------



## Tanja

I stuff them with old soft T's and it helps to keep the shape and doesn't harm it at all and doesn't stiff them especially the Bbags need stuffing otherwise they can get ugly creases. But I still leave room in the bags so I don't overstuff them.


----------



## Yorelica

awesome thread! more photos pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## ETenebris

Your closet looks so organized!  I have a built-in where I store my bags (most of them in their dustbags) and scarves.  Of course it has overflowed a bit recently, so some of them had to move to a top shelf!


----------



## lmpsola

Selena I love your closet!  You other gals, are so freaking organize!


----------



## pursesgalore

Great ideas ladies!  Before I found this thread, I was already trying to think of a way to better organize my purses by using a wardrober.  My purses are organized now on the top shelf of my closet by color groupings, most of them in dustbags.  I want to take them out of the closet because I have to pull out my step ladder everytime I want to change my purse.  I am also debating on the dustbag issue.  My bestfriend keeps teasing me because I have a vintage Gucci that I don't carry, only because I keep forgetting I have it due to the fact I can't see it.   The quest continues...


----------



## VipStyle

I started cleaning out my closet last month...Here are some before and some after of 1 side of the closet..I still have to organize it better...


----------



## piperlu

I'm not going to post a pic right now because it would be embarrassing.  I'm typically a very organized person but my closet is currently out of control.

I just ordered these containers that you can put under a King size bed.  I'm hoping to move shoes that I am not wearing to the area under the bed and it will leave me more room in my closet to better organize my bags.

Good thread.


----------



## hlfinn

holy mary mother of god your closet is the size of my apt!


----------



## VipStyle

hlfinn said:


> holy mary mother of god your closet is the size of my apt!



I know what you mean...My bedroom in NYC was the size of my closet here in florida..I am spoiled now...I told DH if we ever move back to NY we need to get a extra bedroom so I CAN make it a closet.. OR I Have to sell some stuff ...AND THATS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN


----------



## china doll

Hi I'm China Doll from the Washington, DC area.  I'm new to the site. 

I have a lot of purses.  Does anyone have any ideas on organizing all these handbags?   I currently store mine on the top shelf of every closet I have.  By storing them this way, it takes up value space in my closet.  I was thinking about getting a coat rack/stand to store them.  Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## sxytegal

I have used shoe boxes and did a DIY shelf in my closet for my handbags. Also one for shoes as well  May want to try that!


----------



## china doll

Thanks sxytegal.  That's a good idea because, I currently store all of my shoes in clear plastic boxes.  

china doll


----------



## zeitgeist4

Here is a similar post:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-do-you-store-your-bags-lets-see-66115.html


----------



## holly798g

All my bags line the top shelves of my closet as well. It takes up a lot of space but I can't seem to find anywhere else to put them up where nothing and no one can get to them lol.


----------



## BagLadie

Loving this thread.


----------



## lishie

I'm so amazed at how organized everyone is. I'm loving the organizational photos. It's inspiring me to find a better organization system. Currently I keep my bags in dustbags on the topshelf of my closet, but like lots of others said, because i can't see them I end up using the same bag for a week or two at a time because I get too lazy to hunt for the bag I really want to carry before I leave for work in the morning.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Hi all,

Im sure with the plethora of expensive bags that are featured and owned here on the forum, that theyre not just laying around on the floor...

How do you store/keep your bags?  I was looking for a rack or hook type think to keep mine on, but havent been sucessful, any ideas or places to buy "handbag organizers" would be great.. thanks


----------



## ETenebris

I have shelves in the closet and I keep my bags there when they are not on the shelf in my room.


----------



## ccgoddess

Rack hook.  I think I placed them up from Lowe's.


----------



## gucci fan

I keep mine on a special shelf that is easily accessible.


----------



## bluxcape

they are on top of my closet... now, I have them on boxes, well my H bags have their boxes so I put them there...


----------



## bebe34

I custom designed my "handbag closet" at Custom Closet Organizers by EasyClosets. Your Online Closet Source..  It's a pretty cool site -- you put in the dimensions of your closet and you pick the shelves, hanging space, drawers, etc.  They ship everything to you in a few days, and it's really easy to install in an empty closet.  (At least it was easy for my husband to install... I certainly wasn't involved in that end of things!)

I figure it's worth the relatively small (less than $500) investment to make sure my bags are well cared for.


----------



## hysteric

I have a closet just for my bags.  All of them are in their own dust bags.
I also have drawers where I keep my clutches & evening bags.

*HYSTERIC*


----------



## punkrocklove

I keep mine in the garments bags on big shelves. I know some people who are really obsessive that keep them in boxes (in the garment bags too) with polaroids of what they are on the outside and then put them on shelves.


----------



## turtlejd

I have a tiny closet, but I hang this on the closet door:
The Container Store > Shop Specialty > 8-Pocket Clear Vinyl Handbag File
and it works well.  I also have the top shelf of my closet for larger bags.


----------



## GRACIE_x3

I store my bags with the dustcovers on them (the ones that come with them) in canvas baskets inside of my closet. I was just curious of how everyone else stores their bags and if any of you guys have a system! 

(I spent all day overhauling my room and closet, organizing from top to bottom! So clean!  )


----------



## boxermom

That sounds good to me. I put some wrinkled paper inside to hold the shape, then store them in the dustbags on shelves in my closet.I've read that keeping them in the box isn't good for them, tho I do save some of the nicer boxes.


----------



## amy1979

I use the dustcovers as well, on a special shelf in my closet...but sometimes i get lazy...and leave them unguarded, especially if i use them frequently!


----------



## piperlu

Funny you should ask.

I am getting ready to redo my entire walk in closet.  I ordered those plastic bags for under the bed so that I can get rid of some of my shoes that I'm not using right now.

Then, I ordered a purse organizer from QVC - Official Site.  It is made out of corrugated material (I think).  It's supposed to be sturdy and you move the dividers to accomodate the size of your bag.  So, I'll be putting this thing on the top of my shelves in the closet and putting my bags in there. 

I do store the bags in their dustbags.  I have some nice boxes from Chanel that I do use and keep the bags in there.

I'm looking forward getting better organized.


----------



## bagsforme

Purse organizer sounds like a great idea.  I just put them in their dustcovers.


----------



## spylove22

piperlu said:


> Funny you should ask.
> 
> I am getting ready to redo my entire walk in closet. I ordered those plastic bags for under the bed so that I can get rid of some of my shoes that I'm not using right now.
> 
> Then, I ordered a purse organizer from QVC - Official Site. It is made out of corrugated material (I think). It's supposed to be sturdy and you move the dividers to accomodate the size of your bag. So, I'll be putting this thing on the top of my shelves in the closet and putting my bags in there.
> 
> I do store the bags in their dustbags. I have some nice boxes from Chanel that I do use and keep the bags in there.
> 
> I'm looking forward getting better organized.


 
That purse organizer sounds cool, I couldn't find it on the site, do you have the item no?


----------



## maryg1

I always store my bags in thir dustcovers and put paper inside to keep them in shape.


----------



## buttrpecan1

I use the dustcovers as well, & then have them stored in a giant plastic tote.  The ones that don't come w/covers, don't have them, but are stored in there as well.


----------



## cupcake_flake

I store them in the dust covers as well, inside a shelf in my closet. The ones in rotation that I use the most are "displayed" on my desks around the room.. I can't help it, I like looking at them!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

I store them stuffed with either tissue paper or tshirts in their dustbags in a cupboard inside my parent's room.


----------



## pquiles

In their dust bags stuffed with paper.  The ones in heavy rotation stays out.


----------



## fuyumi

I have storage boxes and closet space for them. The expensive or delicate ones are stored in dust bags or plastic with silicon packs to absorb the moisture.


----------



## robynbenz

maryg1 said:


> I always store my bags in thir dustcovers and put paper inside to keep them in shape.


 
Same here, but then on the top shelf of my closet. There has to be a better way to rotate my bags as I am only 5 '1 and my shelf is 7 feet high. (Have to keep the kittys from getting to the strings)
:s


----------



## ciatta

They're all in their dustcovers on the top shelf of my closet. However, (judging from your posts) I need to stuff them...which I have not been doing. Eekk!


From the Humane Society to my heart...Amy...1/12/07


----------



## Jadore

my storaged bags =]


----------



## fendifashion

I have a special shelf in my closet.  If the bags come with a dustcover, then they get stuffed with tissue paper and put in the respective covers.  If they don't have dustcovers, they get stuffed with tissue paper and then put into a pillow case.

I've heard never to stuff with newspaper as the ink will transfer.  I've also heard of people taking a digital photo of the purse before they close it up, then tie it onto the dustcover so they don't have to open each individual cover to find the right bag.


----------



## diwc

mello_yello_jen said:


> I store them stuffed with... tshirts in their dustbags


 
Ha, I thought I was the only one who stuffed them with tshirts!
Sometimes rolled towels, depending on the shape as well.


----------



## bluxcape

same here, i have them in their original dustbags, and then, i place them in a box, then on top of my closet


----------



## lorihmatthews

diwc said:


> Ha, I thought I was the only one who stuffed them with tshirts!
> Sometimes rolled towels, depending on the shape as well.


 
I prefer t-shirts as well. They're softer and less crinkly.


----------



## maxter

I store them all with the dustbags on.  And some are stuffed with tissue.

I'm also contemplating cutting cardboard to fit inside and upright to hold the shape of certain bags.  Alot of work but I think it would work great with some "floppier" bags.  Then when you take them out they always look fresh and perfectly shaped.


----------



## LAmakeup

How do you all store your bags? Hanging? on shelves? closet or out on display? I'm limited on space, so just curious as to how everyone stores their collection. Please post pics if you can.

Thanks.


----------



## photoobsessive

if you do a search on this, you will see some AWESOME OPTIONS! especially in the lv  thread. there is a good one going on now!


----------



## LAmakeup

should've done that first....sorry.

thanks tho.


----------



## Virginia

my wallets/accessories, etc are stored inside one of those 3 tiered carts that have drawers.  as for my bags, they're just sitting on my shelves inside my closet in their dustbags.


----------



## bella1

We have a finished attic, but we don't really spend time there other than for reading.  So I have all my wallets in their respective boxes they came in, and for those that don't have a box or dustbag, I store them in a bigger structured box.  For my bags, I leave some in boxes they came in w/their dustbag. For those that don't have boxes, I just line them up nicely side by side in each of their dustbags.  I wish I could have a custom built shelves just for my bags~


----------



## disney4us

My bags are sitting on shelves in my closet.  I don't have the dust bags on because I like to look at them.


----------



## chodessa

In the dust bags, neatly piled on top of one another in the bottom of my wardrobe closet.


----------



## Leelee

I stuff them with white t-shirts or towels, put them in their dust bags and then put them in my closet.  I never stack them on top of each other, b/c I don't want them to crease.  My LV's get the same treatment as my other bags, but I store them in their original boxes too.


----------



## LVuittonLover

*My bags hang off of a linen storage rack.  The bags hang off by thieir straps/handles.*


----------



## pursesgalore

I am organizing my closet next week.....just added 3 new purses to my collection and it is getting out of hand.  Will post pictures when its done.


----------



## kathyrose

Very pretty! I don't have a clear way of organizing my bags at the moment. They're all lined up in my closet shelf and some smaller bags are stored in their dustbags then put inside larger totes to save space.


----------



## Bethy

Wow! Selena, I'm loving your closet or whatever that thing is called. I need to buy something like that! I know just where I'd put it, too.  Too bad we don't have an Ikea here.


----------



## JoannaSweden

I really can't post pics of my closets here, I would probably be banned from TPF if I did, lol. I store my bags on the top shelves of three of my closets, and only my favourites are actually in dustbags. 
Bad, I know  

I really should try to organize my closets one of these days!


----------



## plastic-fish

VIPStyle, Selena, every one of you brave ladies who have shown your closets, my hat is off to you (or my bag is opened?).  I have my bags (and I only have a few) stored in my linen closet, my old house with it's old closet just doesn't afford the room.  

I'm new to this site and am loving it!  Whomever began this thread (sorry, forgot who that was), thank you, it's been educational and fun.

Looking forward to posting in the future.


----------



## chiaoapple

addictedtolv -- absolutely love how you're storing your fab bags. 
Mine are -- gulp -- strewn around and lying on top of each other. I really should be more careful -- they're a small fortune


----------



## gee

great thread...inspiration to get my closet more organized!


----------



## beljwl

I should be better but I know I could be a lot worse. I store all my bags in an ottoman in my living room (For those that don't know what an ottoman is it is the big square thing that you put your feet on in front of a chair). I am short on closet space and the ottoman was empty so I just lay them flat on top of each other in it. I don't have the extra room to stuff them. All my bags are shoulder bags so laying them flat they keep their shape. I know I should keep them in their dust bags but I am really bad about it. I have over 20 purses, Most of them are Coach. I just became addicted to Gucci so I have 4 Gucci bags. The only time I open the ottoman is to get a purse out so they stay pretty dust free and dry plus I live in Los Angeles so we do not get extreme weather here.

I do keep most of my nicer shoes in their orginal boxes. It makes it easier. I stack the boxes on the floor of my closet on top of each other and can still find what I am looking for.


----------



## BabyK

Selena said:


> Here is one of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few new bags not in this pictures a Chanel Kelly and a SO Damier Mezzo.


 

Wow, nice!!!!  Very neat.  I wish I can be like that.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

BagLady71 said:


> After reading this thread, I just had a dig around and found 2 bags that I had totally forgotten about, and I don't have that many. They're both a few years old, but look brand new as I had stuffed them with shoe bags to keep the shape and had them in their duster bags. But I have a question: I've lost several of the original duster bags. Can I buy new ones? Missing ones from LV, Gucci & Burberry's.


 
Next time you are buying a bag at a nice department store like Nordstrom ask them if they have any extras. Usually they have extras stuffed in a drawer and will give you a couple for free.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

All of mine are stuffed with old (clean) Tshirts in their dust bag on a shelf in my closet. I also pull each one out about once a month and buff it with leather conditioner. I only have 4 bags now since I am selling the ones I don't use too often on Ebay so there isn't much to show...


----------



## chelsae

hlfinn said:


> holy mary mother of god your closet is the size of my apt!


 
i know!!! wow!


----------



## twistine

ladies, your closets are all really well organized!! i just put everything in a dusty bag and then stack them up the rack on top of my closet.....now that i restarted living alone, the closet is again too small to fit everything...i'm still in the process of organizing (more like trying to store clothing that i wont wear at the moment somewhere), i'll post pic once i'm done


----------



## Stephid

Well here's some pics of my closet or well the top shelves anyways cuz that's where I keep all my bags. So here they are!











tttt


----------



## Bitten

Well I can't show pics (totally technologically challenged) but I can describe:

I have a custom built wardrobe that is seriously the best investment you can make! I have small purses, bags and clutches/envelopes all in dustbags stored on shelves in the wardrobe, above my shoes and below the textbooks. The textbooks are in better conditions than the bags, because I didn't really use them while I was studying! But anyway...

I store all my large bags and totes in dbs, and then in the store bags under my bed. It is a complete pain when you're rushing to get ready for work in the morning, but I tend to have a couple of bags on rotation at a time for work, so it's not too bad.


----------



## Karla

I have a closet system from Ikea but my closet is not large and I only have a few shelves/pull out trays to store purses on.  I didn't have as many purses when we put this in (in other words - BEFORE tPF!!!  )

I have a question though.  I still only have about 10 bags but 1 is an LV Speedy and I don't want to put it in the bag it came with as I need to smush it down or fold it.  What do any of you owners of Speedys do?  The bag is not big enough to hold the purse once it has been unfolded.  Should I just buy a different LV dustbag on eBay? Also, I have a few that really need to be hung but if they are hanging they then will not have a dustcover on them.  Two examples are my Isabella Fiore Audra (which could be laid flat I guess) and one of my Biasias.  The problem witht he Biasia is that it is a shoulder bag with a body made of red suede and red leather (patent like) and the handles are leather.  I've read that if they touch there will be a color transfer so I have it hanging on a doorknob now but the suede gets awfully dusty.  I'd really like to store it in it's dustbag but then I worry about the color transfer  .... Any ideas?


----------



## Amara

Currently they reside in either their original dust bag or a zipper bag, stuffed with tissue to hold their shape. I have been slowly replacing all of the dustbags with these sueded zipper bags I buy from The Container Store. I like that they fully close, those ties drive me crazy and some of the dust bags just suck, still others don't come with dustbags because they are large bags. You would think when you spend so much that they would all come with a dust bag... I'm also replacing the eclectic collection of tissue I had/have with Acid-Free tissue also from TCS. The zippered bags are good for keeping the tissue in one place when you're using a bag as well instead of it ending up all over my closet floor even though I put it in the dust bag which fell over and came untied. ush:

I'm going to give my handbag storage an overhaul for my next apartment which I already signed the lease on. There seems to be enough space for an organizer outside of my closet which is ideal since all my purses end up outside of my closet anyway. My current system is faulty because I'm very short and the only place I can store all of them in my current place is the top shelf of my closet which is high. What I'm going to do when I move is buy this bookcase from Ikea.





I have a couple of bags too large for even the largest zipper bags so I might try these storage boxes also from Ikea.





If I can get things shaped up the way I would like I will be so happy because then my purses will actually be accessible.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Karla said:


> The problem witht he Biasia is that it is a shoulder bag with a body made of red suede and red leather (patent like) and the handles are leather. I've read that if they touch there will be a color transfer so I have it hanging on a doorknob now but the suede gets awfully dusty. I'd really like to store it in it's dustbag but then I worry about the color transfer  .... Any ideas?


 
Do you have an old white-tshirt you don't care about?  wrap the handles with the shirt, then store in the dustbag...
I don't know how helpful that is, but I can't see it hurting...


----------



## MickMick

I recommend acid-free paper and then the dustbags.  Tissue paper has acid which could cause the fabric on the inside of your purse to deteriorate.

Acid Free Tissue Paper - 30''x43'' 10/Pkg


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Ok i think im a bit anal....

I have armoire for my purses...each purse is its respective dustbag then placed in a plastic box. On the front of the box is a picture so i wont have to open the box every time i want to change my purse!  All boxes are grouped by brand, then color 

I havnt been stuffing them yet, whats so great about stuffing purses??? Do they really lose shape? i havnt noticed that yet!!!!


----------



## windycityaj

I use my dustcovers and most of my bags are stored inside my closet right at the top.  I rarely use the boxes because they take up too much room.

anne


----------



## tresorchic

I keep the stuffing that I got when I purchase the bags and put the bags in their original dust bags. If they come in a box as well (which sometimes happen with LV bags), I will keep them in the box also. 
Then you have to line them up and make sure you dont stack them so they dont crunch and change the shape of each other.


----------



## Purses

What do you do with the dust bags that come with these purses?


----------



## totallyobsessed

i use the dustbags (if there is one, anyhow) and then all the bags go into ginormous rubbermaid bins in my closet.  it's tough to get them all in there without squishing anything, though :shame:


----------



## addicted2shoes

Bed, Bath and Beyond sales an over the door storage option with hooks.  I have multiple ones with multiple purses on each hook.


----------



## turtlejd

I use one of these:
The Container Store > Shop Specialty > 8-Pocket Clear Vinyl Handbag File

It's great.  I used to hang everything on hooks and everything was getting all tangled.  This way works better for me and I think is better for the bags.


----------



## pinkybear

my dad bought me 2 of these from lowes:





i think theyre $50 each. i store my purses here inside theyre dustbags. 2 purses per cubby. ideal if purses are around 12" in height or width.


----------



## beljwl

I store all my bags in my living room ottoman. My bags were taking WAY to much room in my closet and the ottoman was just sitting there almost empty. By moving them out of the closet it gave me MUCH needed space for more clothes and shoes.  It works out great they stay out of the sun and pretty dust free. I should use the sleeper bags on them all but I have to admit I am bad about it. But I do try to keep my Gucci's in the sleeper bags. I keep my LV's in the original boxes they came in.


----------



## Virginia

turtlejd said:


> I use one of these:
> The Container Store > Shop Specialty > 8-Pocket Clear Vinyl Handbag File
> 
> It's great.  I used to hang everything on hooks and everything was getting all tangled.  This way works better for me and I think is better for the bags.



This looks interesting and might just work for me!


----------



## thithi

turtlejd said:


> I use one of these:
> The Container Store > Shop Specialty > 8-Pocket Clear Vinyl Handbag File
> 
> It's great.  I used to hang everything on hooks and everything was getting all tangled.  This way works better for me and I think is better for the bags.


I like this idea too!  I think I would keep the bag in the dustbag and perhaps put a photo so I can see it thru the vinyl.  Sounds tedious, but it's worth keeping those expensive bags protected!  Especially those with patent leather.


----------



## turtlejd

thithi said:


> I like this idea too!  I think I would keep the bag in the dustbag and perhaps put a photo so I can see it thru the vinyl.  Sounds tedious, but it's worth keeping those expensive bags protected!  Especially those with patent leather.



I keep them in the dust bags in the holder and it works great!  I don't have little pictures though because I don't have that many bags that are from the same designer so I know which ones they are, though sometimes it would just be nice to see them!


----------



## BagWoman

I store mine in a hanging sweater storage bag like this.  It has soft sides and it is easy to see what I have.

The Container Store > Shop Natural Cotton > 6-Compartment Canvas Hanging Sweater Bag


----------



## passerby

ShimmaPuff said:


> My absolutely scandalous storage solution involves one of those over-the-door things with an unconscionable number of bags hung on each "hook" which is not really a hook, just a stick ending in a fat ball.


 
Absolutely shocking! ShimmaPuff, I demand to see pics!


----------



## photoobsessive

do a search in the Louis forum. there has been a long running thread entitled something to the effect of 'how do you store your bags'?


----------



## photoobsessive

Purses said:


> What do you do with the dust bags that come with these purses?




keep the purse in the dustbags when they are being stored. they can still breathe and are protected from sun and dust and animal fur if you happen to have one!


----------



## Amara

MickMick said:


> I recommend acid-free paper and then the dustbags.  Tissue paper has acid which could cause the fabric on the inside of your purse to deteriorate.
> 
> Acid Free Tissue Paper - 30''x43'' 10/Pkg



OMG! That is so much cheaper then the stuff I buy from the Container Store, TCS pack has almost the same size tissue and 20/pkg, But it is $9.99. I can get 30 sheets for the same price at Jo-Anns. Thanks.  



luvednotspoiled said:


> Ok i think im a bit anal....
> 
> I have armoire for my purses...each purse is its respective dustbag then placed in a plastic box. On the front of the box is a picture so i wont have to open the box every time i want to change my purse!  All boxes are grouped by brand, then color
> 
> I havnt been stuffing them yet, whats so great about stuffing purses??? Do they really lose shape? i havnt noticed that yet!!!!



I stuff all of mine, but it really is prolly only a must for unstructured bags, because an unstructured bag like most Prada nylon bags may develop unsightly wrinkles and creases over time. Whereas a structured bag like my linen Sam style Kate Spade doesn't really need that, though wrapping all bags in a sheet or two of Acid-free tissue before placing in a dust bag is good for long-term storage. Acid-free/archival tissue actually is specifically designed to prevent creasing. I discovered it when I went to TCS for an archival box for an ancient doll and blanket of mine.

I don't know if anyone else does this, but I remove strap(s) that can be removed or at least unbuckle them when a bag is stored so that the leather or fabric doesn't get permanent crease marks, buckles also are a great place for dirt to hide. I also try not to wear the buckle on the same opening if adjustable.

I don't know if I would ever store my bags in a plastic bag or box, because it seems that they couldn't breathe then. Also because the police told me that when storing evidence for the lab always place it in a clean paper bag not a plastic zip bag (unless unavoidable due to the nature of the evidence) because it deteriorates the evidence. Don't ask how that conversation came about.


----------



## Cindi

Mine have their own closet. It's a small closet but very organized. I like to be able to see what I have so I don't always use the dust bags. I will have to show my husband this thread. He loves to roll his eyes at my "purse closet". Wait until he sees how many of us there are.


----------



## Zophie

oh, I'm horrible.  I put them on the top shelf in my closet.  If they came with a dustcover I'll stick them in one but it's not always the dustcover it came with.  I put a LV in an UGG dustcover yesterday.  I guess I should start stuffing them with paper.  Never thought of that.


----------



## dorcell

Mine are in dust covers on a shelf in my closet.


----------



## erm_chan

In anticipation of my soon-to-be large collection (give me a decade  ), I was wondering how you girls keep your bags. 

Do you stack them up in dustbags in your closet? Hang them up? Store them in boxes? Designated bag-room??  Are they labelled so you can quickly see which is which?

Give me some storage ideas!!


----------



## roey

Do a search as there was recently a thread along this line with a lot of replies.


----------



## iqaganda

yepp.. I think I did answered this question just a week ago.. Do a search!


----------



## nycbagobsessed

I've been trying to find a way to store my bags...I have them on the top shelf of my closet and it's always such a pain to get them in the morning so I end up using the same bag for the whole week when I could be changing daily!  Some people have mentioned using a coat rack, but then I'm concerned about the bags stretching out. I even considered building floating shelves in my walls with dividers to store my bags. Any thoughts or solutions please?  I live in a small apartment so space is an issue.


----------



## Compass Rose

I don't think I can help you with your closet space, but try to keep them in their dustbags.  They'll stay a lot nicer.


----------



## polos26

My boyfriend put belt hooks on the wall inside my walk in closet (the kind that cost like $3 at home depot, nothing fancy, but they do have 2 hooks or endings each)

I have two rows so in between two hooks there is one on the bottom row (does that make sense?) so they're not on top of each other.

I put them in their dustbags and then hang them.  I think this is fast and easy and since the hooks were put in by my SO they're "me friendly" since I am only 5'1"


----------



## larsue

Timely topic since I just had to reorganize my bags this last weekend.  I had all of them on the top shelf in my closet but they were too crowded.  I cleaned out a cedar chest in my bedroom and put 10 of my bags in it.  Now there's proper space in my closet and it looks so much better.  It'll look even nicer with my two new Koobas later this year.   

The bags in the chest don't need a dustcover, but the ones in the closet still get to wear their covers.

If I buy too many more I'll have to start storing them in my sons' closets and you can imagine how well that'll go over.


----------



## Compass Rose

polos26......GOOD ANSWER!!!   I might even try that!


----------



## coach4me

Having this issue myself right now. I share a large walk in with my husband. He actually has more clothes than any guy I've ever known! Especially a huge T-shirt collection (which I just don't understand, but well, he doesn't understand me need for shoes and bags, either).

I am planning on installing a bunch of shelves in the closet under the highest hanging bar... I think there is room for three rows of shelves about nine feet long each. that will be a good start for the shoes, and I can keep the bags on the top shelf, which will be at about waist height, so I can see all of my bags and change them easily. 

Of course, every bag has it's own little dust bag and stays in there when it's not on my arm!


----------



## MonicaM

i have 3 long shelves for the "good bags" which are always stored in their dustbags and stuffed with tissue paper so they don't get mashed- and my cheaper bags I keep in rubbermaid tubs underneath the hanging clothes in my closet


----------



## JudieH

I use this for some of my bags:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=14181504&RN=50


----------



## JudieH

I use these for my daughter's sweaters and things but I was thinking they could be good to hold bags as well:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=110361&RN=303


----------



## nycbagobsessed

Thanks to everyone for your replies thus faryou lucky girls with the walk-in closets!  That is hard space to come by in NYC  at least for me!  Unfortunately, I cant use the over-the-door purse hanger because my doors are made of glass, which means people would be able to see that I have bags hanging on the other side of my door.  Haha.  Thanks though!  I may have to go with the hooks or long shelvesany other suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## polos26

nycbagobsessed said:


> Thanks to everyone for your replies thus faryou lucky girls with the walk-in closets! That is hard space to come by in NYC  at least for me! Unfortunately, I cant use the over-the-door purse hanger because my doors are made of glass, which means people would be able to see that I have bags hanging on the other side of my door. Haha. Thanks though! I may have to go with the hooks or long shelvesany other suggestions would be appreciated!


 
All the doors in your house are glass??


----------



## ldldb

you might want to take a look at my link here to see how I store my bags:

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/ldldbs-collection-93814.html

These display cases are actually very narrow and don't take up a ton of space, and a fun way to "display" your purses if you don't have a big closet.


----------



## nycbagobsessed

Ooh, beautiful collection ldldb!  And I like the storage cases too - that's an idea!  

To answer polos26's question (I don't know how to quote someone) - I live in a modern apartment where all the doors, except the main door to the hallway, are glass with brushed aluminum frames.  Pretty cool...


----------



## D & G rockstar

I store them on leaning bookshelves and put a sheet over the bookshelf so it doesn't get dust....

here's an old pic.. but it's rearranged totally different now!


----------



## pidgeon92

I, too, use a closet sweater organizer. I got mine at Ikea, $6.99...

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-1&categoryId=17096&chosenPartNumber=00095376


----------



## zeitgeist4

nycbagobsessed said:


> I even considered building floating shelves in my walls with dividers to store my bags.




I also have considered this in the past.

What I did was buy a chest with 3 drawers. I keep the bags inside their dustbags with tissue paper stuffing, inside the drawers.


----------



## titania029

That's a great idea!  I got one of those just collecting dust.  I used to put shoes in them, but that was too heavy.  Looking for it right now...



pidgeon92 said:


> I, too, use a closet sweater organizer. I got mine at Ikea, $6.99...
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-1&categoryId=17096&chosenPartNumber=00095376


----------



## gucci fan

I bought some shelves that are not in my closet b/c it is sooo small.


----------



## photoobsessive

i like that ikea idea!


----------



## Mrs V.

I used to store them in their dustbags and I had - dare I say it? - a picture of each of them taped on the inside of the door of my wardrobe. Otherwise I was always forgetting about some of them (even though i don't have that many). But I missed seeing some of them, so now they are all out of their dustbags, on a shelf inside my wardrobe, side by side, and I see them (and touch them) everyday.


----------



## PursePrincess

I store mine in their dustbags at the top of my closet.


----------



## riffraff

Mine are in their dust bags on the top shelf of the wardrobe.  They only get to come out to play at the weekend so it's not too much hassle choosing which one I want for the weekend.


----------



## queenmab

I just put up a storage shelf upstairs, we haven't remodeled up there yet so, they all live up there in their dustbags and boxes - with pictures on the outside.  When we remodel upstairs I'm going to have to have a whole closet just for them.


----------



## iqaganda

Since we have a very, very limited space here in Hong Kong, this is how I store my Chanel handbags.


----------



## FijiBuni

I use hooks on top of where i hang my clothes and on the opposite side of the wall to prop up my bags so they won't squish over lol

Not great pictures but you get the idea


----------



## sheanabelle

i wish I had more room. mine are spread out on the floor, on my desk, etc. My boyfriend and pug are not happy.


----------



## handbag_luvr

I store them in their box and have them on a shelf on top of my clothes in my closet.  I seperated them all into there own designers.  I can tell by the size of the box or dustcover which is which.  But my dream (and DH promises to do it) is to have a glass shelf case with lights to display all my bags...LOL.  Well see when that happens.


----------



## iqaganda

I wish I can have a lot of space just as you guys have! It's very hard to live in Hong Kong!  I don't even have my own room when I turned 18!


----------



## sabi

My SA scolded me the other day when I told her that I store my bags in the box. She says it's important for the leather to breath. Best to store them in their dustcovers only.


----------



## addisonshopper

sabi said:


> My SA scolded me the other day when I told her that I store my bags in the box. She says it's important for the leather to breath. Best to store them in their dustcovers only.


thanks for this- i keep mine in the dust covers inside the boxes.. I will take them all out this week.
Thanks


----------



## iSpot

I love this thread!!  I keep them in their dustcovers and I throw them in my closet


----------



## Vixy

I use to have all my purses in their dustbags and boxes. I realize that when I rush to go to work in the morning I never have time to dig out the purse I really want to use. So I re-organized and now it looks like this.


----------



## habibty

Vixy: wow love your closet! it's so organized


----------



## omgsweet

My husband says hes going to put a bunch of hooks on the one empty wall in our closet...then I can have my wall of bags!!  For now, I have them stored in their dustcovers, inside their boxes.  I'll post pics when he actually gets around to building me this wall!!


----------



## RoseMary

Vixy said:


> I use to have all my purses in their dustbags and boxes. I realize that when I rush to go to work in the morning I never have time to dig out the purse I really want to use. So I re-organized and now it looks like this.


 
wow! i love it.


----------



## omgsweet

sabi said:


> My SA scolded me the other day when I told her that I store my bags in the box. She says it's important for the leather to breath. Best to store them in their dustcovers only.


 
Oh wow!  Thats good to know!!


----------



## jqua

hmmmm...my place here in Manila is quite small too...i dream of having my own walk-in handbag and shoe closet...but i dont know when that would happen hehehe.. right now i just store them in their dustbags and just pile them up in the cab ..they could hardly breathe though..:shame:


----------



## JFusion

I have a closet filled with my bags and they are catergorized as to label, than size, than material.


----------



## ldldb

Click on the link below and see the display cases I use to store my bags...


----------



## sheanabelle

^^^i would love to open the closet doors in the morning to that.


----------



## erm_chan

handbag_luvr said:


> But my dream (and DH promises to do it) is to have a glass shelf case with lights to display all my bags...LOL.  Well see when that happens.



I don't think that's a good idea. Wouldnt the light make the color on the leather fade??

Oh my, I used to live in HK and I TOTALLY understand the lack of space problem. And the humidity was just disgusting. Leather would just MOLD if you didnt put those moth ball things.

My dream is to have oprah's closet. It's not even a closet. it's a whole change room!!!  At least that's more possible to achieve in canada!!


----------



## erm_chan

ldldb said:


> Click on the link below and see the display cases I use to store my bags...



Holy crap!! that's an INSANE collection and display!!


----------



## handbag_luvr

omgsweet said:


> My husband says hes going to put a bunch of hooks on the one empty wall in our closet...then I can have my wall of bags!! For now, I have them stored in their dustcovers, inside their boxes. I'll post pics when he actually gets around to building me this wall!!


 
LOL...I'm waiting for my husband too.


----------



## may3545

I keep them in their boxes or dustbags. Small bags, clutches and accessories are in a large drawer, and the other handbags are stacked at the top shelf of the closet.


----------



## Luccibag

I love being able to see them all at once.


----------



## iqaganda

Luccibag said:


> I love being able to see them all at once.


 
How do you keep the boxes?


----------



## PinkPudding

Luccibag, ur very mini MC speedy is soooo cuteee!!!hehe


----------



## erm_chan

Luccibag: Love your ribera. Also interested in what you do with boxes and dustbags.


----------



## Tanja

I have a separate bag closet with glass doors so that I can see my bags all the time and it makes it much easier to pick one for the day.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Love the pink Chanel and red Vernis LV! Two of my favorite colors, pink and red.


----------



## Rockerchic

I am so excited. I am finally getting my dream closet. DH decided that we need a bigger family room and the addition on the top floor is adjacent to our master bedroom so the whole room above the addition will be my changing room. I am alittle overwhelmed with possibilities and have to decide what is best storage for bags, shoes, jewelery and clothers. I am definitely having a three way mirror in there and also a cedar closet for my wool/ cash sweaters. 
I will be coming to you gals for ideas!

(PS, now my bags are in my home office and have taken over my bookshelves!! who needs books anyway??)


----------



## marla523

This is my closet, I bought the shelves at bed, bath and beyond...


----------



## niseixtenshi

I keep them in a big clear bin that I got from Ikea. Definitely not as nice as a lot of you girls! I'm jealous!


----------



## fashion_guru86

You're ladies closests are so well organized, I'm jealous.


----------



## niseixtenshi

When I'm not using my speedy...I stuff it w/ a couple t-shirts or a towel in it and put it in a pillow case.  



Karla said:


> I have a closet system from Ikea but my closet is not large and I only have a few shelves/pull out trays to store purses on. I didn't have as many purses when we put this in (in other words - BEFORE tPF!!!  )
> 
> I have a question though. I still only have about 10 bags but 1 is an LV Speedy and I don't want to put it in the bag it came with as I need to smush it down or fold it. What do any of you owners of Speedys do? The bag is not big enough to hold the purse once it has been unfolded. Should I just buy a different LV dustbag on eBay? Also, I have a few that really need to be hung but if they are hanging they then will not have a dustcover on them. Two examples are my Isabella Fiore Audra (which could be laid flat I guess) and one of my Biasias. The problem witht he Biasia is that it is a shoulder bag with a body made of red suede and red leather (patent like) and the handles are leather. I've read that if they touch there will be a color transfer so I have it hanging on a doorknob now but the suede gets awfully dusty. I'd really like to store it in it's dustbag but then I worry about the color transfer  .... Any ideas?


----------



## ruemode

hlfinn said:


> holy mary mother of god your closet is the size of my apt!


HAHAHAH! HLFINN! You are crackin' my butt up! I am on the floor! And I couldn't agree more!


----------



## ladysalesrep195

Here is how I keep my bags.


----------



## Miri

I love this thread!  It has really inspired me to get my handbags organized.  I live in a small studio so there's never enough space for everything.  At the moment I can't even find 2 of my MJ bags - time to start a better system for storing my bags!


----------



## AKAellewoods

I'm moving into a new apartment soon, and I need a good, creative, safe way to store my bags.  How does everyone store theirs?  If you have something creative, post a picture!!!! I have mine in their dustbags piled in my closet, but I feel like I always forget what I have because they aren't always in front of my face! Any solutions or suggestions for cute, chic storage would be greatly appreciated!!! thanks ladies!!


----------



## chessmont

I don't know how to post pics, but here is what I use (you need a spare closet, or this will probably take up half of a regular (not walk-in) closet.  I bought some hanging organizers that are made of canvas, and have large-ish square compartments - it is made to store sweaters.  the entire hanging unit is made of natural colored canvas and have hangers on the top to hang the piece from the closet rod. I can fit all but the very large bags in the square compartments.  I have three units, each having 5 compartments in a vertical column.  Have hung three next to each other for a total of 15 compartments.

You could look at websites that have storage, clothes organizers, etc.

I hope this isn't such a convoluted description that you can't picture it...


----------



## AKAellewoods

no, i definitely remember those hanging organizer thingys from when i had them in the dorms in college...they dont give you nearly enough closet space there! i can definitely picture it, good suggestion


----------



## Janinevs

Chessmont, what a fantastic idea. I'm absolutely copying you.


----------



## mockinglee

I have what my friends refer to as a "shoe wall". It's just a big bookcase from Ikea with square shelves (compartments, really) that I use to store/display my shoes in, and now I've added coordinating bags into each cubby.  The purses that I don't use as much or that are in dust bags I put along the top!  If you have the space it's great...easy storage and quick access to everything. I think the bookcase was only $99.  I'd post a picture, but I'm at work right now plus it's a little messy at the moment...I'm not the greatest at keeping up with the organization. 

I have one friend who actually bought a DISPLAY CASE for her purses, so she could leave them out of their dust bags without worrying about...well...dust.  It's a cabinet with glass doors that she got somewhere like Pottery Barn.  It looks like a store display...crazy, yet awesome!


----------



## AKAellewoods

mocking-LOVE the bookcase idea! i will have to explore all of these options...as for the display case, my mom's friend has one in her bedroom with lights for her judith leibers  its fantastic...i hope i have a collection of those one day so that i can do the same! haha


----------



## jchiara

I bought four big crates from Home Depot.  The plastic kind with the fold top.  Then I organized them.  I didn't do four seasons, because I don't really know if I needed to deferentiate between spring and summer, fall and winter, so I just did 2 crates for the darker colors and then 2 crates for the lighter colors.  I seemed to keep the same styles together as well.  Like in my darker colors, I own several Tanos, so I kept those Tanos together.  I have the heavier bags like the Fiores at the bottoms of the crates....and all of my bags are stored in their dustcovers.  It seems to keep them neat, easy to access and I'm constantly rifling through them to remind myself how glorious my collection is!!!


----------



## Christiflora

I store my designer handbags, scarves, and accessories in some plastic, see-through, stackable storage boxes/bins that are designed to store sweaters/clothing.  These boxes/bins come in various sizes, so you can store larget totes in them as well.  I put the smaller bags in the 23"(L)x16.5"(W)x7"(H) bins and the larger bags in the 25"(L)x15.5"(W)x13"(H) bins.  Each bin can hold 3 to 5 bags without squeezing them.  Since these bins are stackable, you can stack them straight up against the wall, or simply place one to two bins underneath your hanging clothes/coats.  Thus, they do not take up much room.

Since the bins are not very deep (about 15.5" to 16.5" width), there is still  room for me to stack shoe boxes, up to 3 in each verticle column, in front of the storage bins.  Accessing my designer bags is very easy.  I simply open the top cover, without having to move any boxes/bins out of the way.

Of course, some handbags such as Hermes come with their own boxes, and do not need to be stored in the stackable bins.


----------



## jchiara

Like this!!!


----------



## ladysalesrep195

My spouse hung special purse hooks in my closet, using one back wall. I normally keep all of my bags in their dustbag, those are off just for this photo. 

This way I can see the bags I have (or at least their handles peeking out of the dustbag). It keeps them in mind, otherwise I would forget one if it were hidden in a bin.


----------



## AKAellewoods

so many cool ways..i dont know how ill pick one!


----------



## chessmont

Ooops, I have 6 vertical compartments, for a total of 18.  

There is still room underneath where one could put some of the stacking clear containers mentioned in this thread, say, for larger bags.  But under mine I have my stacks of boot boxes for my cowboy boot collection, LOL!


----------



## MissNovember

I keep my dust bags and roll them up to tuck neatly inside my purses, but I do like to look at them. So they sit patiently on the shelves of the purse museum until I'm ready to switch out.


----------



## JNH14

I keep mine in the clear plastic stackable boxes with the drawers that slide out.  Of course-they are all in their dustbags.  On the outside of each box I have labeled the handbags by name, brand, and color so that I can quickly find the one that I am looking for in one of the 5 plastic boxes.  It's the teacher in me-I've got to be organized!    LOL


----------



## chessmont

Oooh MissNovember, I love your (Montego?) satchel.  Unfortunately, to make room (and $$) for more bags, I had to consign my Kingston Satchel.  I loved it, but I bought 2 Mulberrys and something had to go!


----------



## AKAellewoods

missnovember, what a beautiful closet!! and i have to say i love the isabella fiore pirate bag...i really was debating between a me hardy and that! still yet to buy one..by now i could probably catch them on sale! hehe


----------



## AKAellewoods

i've already started looking into some of these online!


----------



## aquablueness

great thread! i ususally just store my purses in the dust bag too and often forget what i have. i'll consider some of your ideas ladies!


----------



## aquablueness

MissNovember, beautiful closet. looks like a dream closet to me with that lighting...or maybe that's the way the pic came out hehe.


----------



## mockinglee

Here's the Ikea bookcase I've been using as a purse & shoe display case:      





That's the mid-size. They have a smaller and larger size, too. I put the shoes and bags I'm currently wearing out on some shelves, then put the ones I'm not in storage boxes inside the others and purses along the top.


----------



## ibis42

Miss November, your closet rocks!


----------



## tenmosquito

I have way too many bag! My goodness - this is not good!
I have all these clear bins - and I put them 1 beside another and put my bags in there on top of my closet - and then I would stick an index card on the bin - so Bin 1, Bin 2 etc and I would write down what I have in each bin - that reminds me - I have to reorganize them and make sure I know where I put everything...


----------



## EMMY

I have shelves that are all along the top of my closet wall..I keep mine in their dustbags..all lined up ina row by designer...I was storing them in boxes..but then I read that the leather needs to breath..so I took them out..I leave my closet door cracked for ventilation..and open at night...I'm really not sure what is best for the leather...boxes or no boxes......


----------



## AKAellewoods

mocking-love the bookshelf, perfect with those bins


----------



## MissNovember

chessmont said:


> Oooh MissNovember, I love your (Montego?) satchel.  Unfortunately, to make room (and $$) for more bags, I had to consign my Kingston Satchel.  I loved it, but I bought 2 Mulberrys and something had to go!



It actually is a Kingston! I'm OBSESSED with this bag! I liked it when I saw it in pics, but when I saw it in person.....pitter pat! 

AKAellewoods, yes the IF is GORGEOUS up close.  It really is like a mini work of art!!  Do I totally sound like a crazy person now? LOL

Thanks for all your sweet words ladies...my closet is my little slice of heaven.


----------



## chessmont

Oh, sorry MissNovember, it didn't look as big as a Kingston.  Yes, I loved mine, too, but I can't get new bags without selling some.   $$


----------



## shay86

MissNovember said:


> It actually is a Kingston! I'm OBSESSED with this bag! I liked it when I saw it in pics, but when I saw it in person.....pitter pat!
> 
> AKAellewoods, yes the IF is GORGEOUS up close. It really is like a mini work of art!! Do I totally sound like a crazy person now? LOL
> 
> Thanks for all your sweet words ladies...my closet is my little slice of heaven.


 

stop showing off your closet 

you keep on making me jealous and make me think my closet is unworthy 

Hi "Miss. November" !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rensky




----------



## AKAellewoods

missnovember-they ARE mini works of art!! theyre good investments! thats what i keep telling myself as well...lol!


----------



## ginger211

hi! i would like to know what to use to stuff inside bags. is acid free paper better that using plastic? please let me know.

thank you


----------



## beljwl

I use old (but clean of course) white concert t-shirts. I keep them all in their dustbags and then I store them in a wooden chest at the foot of my bed. Works great.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I use old (clean) t-shirts too. Then I keep them in their dustbags.


----------



## ~bastet

How important is it that I stuff my bags? I'm insanely short on closet space, so I store my bags in their dust bags and side by side on shelves.  Some of my larger bags are stacked on top of each other, lying on their sides.  Is this really bad?


----------



## tenmosquito

I think it depends on the bag
some bags retain its shape even if u store it without stuffing it - however many don't - it just depends on what bags you have and what kind of leather is on the bag - some are more durable than others


----------



## Rockst@r

I stuff mine with old tee shirts as well, and then some of them are in dustbags. I used to not stuff them, until I noticed that it affects the shape of the bag.


----------



## beljwl

~bastet said:


> How important is it that I stuff my bags? I'm insanely short on closet space, so I store my bags in their dust bags and side by side on shelves.  Some of my larger bags are stacked on top of each other, lying on their sides.  Is this really bad?



It depends on the bag. I have some very flat bags. Like my Gucci hobos that I just store flat in their dustbags. Stuffing them would do nothing for them.


----------



## beljwl

I forgot for my speedy I use a small pillow I got at Ikea for I think it was 99 cents. I did not buy it for that reason but it works great.


----------



## beljwl

Also another tip I got from the lovely ladies here. I put dryer sheets in them when I am not using them. It keeps them nice and fresh smelling.


----------



## flyvetjo

The orla kiely web site recommends stuffing the bags with bubble wrap when storing them as it doesn't attract the moths.


----------



## twinkle.tink

When I have time/space to stuff, I use old shirts too....sometimes, I will just stuff the bag a few days before I plan to use it to get the wrinkles out


----------



## ladysalesrep195

I store mine stuffed with clean, old towels so the shape is maintained, then in their dustbags. 

I hang most of them on hooks to keep the handle straight and nicely shaped.


----------



## ginger211

thanks for your suggestions! i'm not sure wether to stuff my bags with acid free paper or bubble wrap. has anyone used either of these, how are the results?

thanks!


----------



## Leelee

beljwl said:


> Also another tip I got from the lovely ladies here. I put dryer sheets in them when I am not using them. It keeps them nice and fresh smelling.



That's a great idea!

I stuff mine with clean white t-shirts, white pillow cases or white towels.  I leave them in their dust bags and unbuckle all the buckles so as not to get dark marks on the leather.


----------



## Desert Diva

I use pillow cases (the kind that zip, they're made to go on a down pillow -under- the pillowcase that matches your sheets) filled with the appropriate amount of bubble-wrap or crinkled paper, or whatever.

It makes it easier when I unstuff the bag to use it:  I can just put the whole thing in the empty dustbag.


----------



## LVobsessed415

i use tissue paper, in dust bag then box.


----------



## iqaganda

Ok. I have to admit it. I don't have huge closets like most of you girls have.. Because here in HONG KONG the houses are too small!!! Help me create a creative idea on how to keep my bags... Thanks!

BTW.. I have mostly Chanels.. but the boxes of it are in the office because it occupies a lot of space if I brought it at home..


----------



## iqaganda

Okay.. So nobody even cared to help me on the Handbags & Purses sub-forum.. I'm going to post it here again, hoping that someone can help me with my huge dilemma right now..


Ok. I have to admit it. I don't have huge closets like most of you girls have.. Because here in HONG KONG the houses are too small!!! Help me create a creative idea on how to keep my bags... Thanks!

BTW.. I have mostly Chanels.. but the boxes of it are in the office because it occupies a lot of space if I brought it at home.. 

HELP!!!


----------



## shiny_hair

Oh I'd like to know too!!! I'm getting married end of the yr and moving into a SMALL apt w my significant other. I haven't that many bags YET but am planning to get more hehe. One of my friends said she got a contractor to build in a shelf into her wardrobe, specially for her bags.


----------



## Farah

ehm, How many bags do you have to store??
Maybe you could make a showcase above your bed.
Or you could move clothes from your closet into a special case which fit under your bed (Ikea) than you have more space for your bags....


----------



## jsg

Rica, what abt under your bed.. you can store your bags in a plastic container that can go under your bed. or check out Ikea, maybe you can put those ledge type  on the wall... if it were ordinary bags, u can just pile 'em... but since those are chanelssss, store them well...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

If you have enough space either side of a doorway, you could make a sort of bookcase idea to stand them in, maybe around your bedroom door or something.

This link should take you to the LV Sub Forum 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/whats-inside-your-lv-bag-pictures-only-72879-5.html

LVixen has a similar idea by the looks of it (photo in her signature and one of the postings).


----------



## iqaganda

jsg said:


> Rica, what abt under your bed.. you can store your bags in a plastic container that can go under your bed. or check out Ikea, maybe you can put those ledge type on the wall... if it were ordinary bags, u can just pile 'em... but since those are chanelssss, store them well...


 
This sounds a good idea... I'll try them! Anymore suggestions?? Oh yeah.. We don't own our house here... So maybe after a year or so.. We're going to move into a different place again.. So a major renovation is not recommended...


----------



## iqaganda

This idea from LVixen is great too!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

iqaganda said:


> This idea from LVixen is great too!



Yes its beautful isn't it, and as I said you could probably fit it anywhere really, a spare wall or even around a door frame.  I'm going to try to do something similar myself.


----------



## tln

I can't remember whose closet I'm thinking of, but someone has some glass shelves from Ikea that look to be somewhat portable.  You could just add as many units as you need to accomodate your collection.


----------



## steffibp

When I lived in the city I stored the bags in their dust bag in a hard plastic container that rolled under the bed.
I'm messy with my closets and the bags always ended up all smashed up in a corner or under something. 
Classic flap Chanels are quite easy to store being somewhat square and rigid but they do get crushed.
I store my flap like when on display in the store... I pull the chain all the way in and tuck it on the inside and I always snap the second flap close and I stick a piece of cardboard on top of the second flap so that the chain won't leave any marking on it. Pretty anal I know but I really like to keep them pretty looking.


----------



## iqaganda

Ali, I think I know exactly where to buy these cabinets.  You really helped me a lot! Thanks


----------



## Swanky

sorry, we don't allow duplicates.  I'll merge this one to your other one.
I can't leave it in Chanel as it's handbag specific, not Chanel specific.


----------



## TropicalGal

oh dear...i'm not stuffing them.  am i a bad girl?  should i start stuffing them?


----------



## H_addict

I stuff my bags with other bags.


----------



## Leelee

TropicalGal said:


> I don't know if it really matters, but I think with leather it  is a good idea so the shape stays the way it should.


----------



## Wild Orchid

I never thought I would become as addicted as I have and I am having some trouble organizing my bags.  I like to keep the bags in their dust covers and the accessories in their little brown boxes.  So how does everyone organize their bags?  I am getting to the point where it gets extremely frustrating because I never know which accessory is in which box.  Does anyone label them so they know what's inside?  I'm getting a little tired of going through all the boxes until I find what I want, lol.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I use my pochettes as wall art lol. I have them on little crystal knobs I got from Restoration Hardware. I have a couple of stairs in my room so I have about 6 bags lined up along there also. My other bigger bags are in their dustcovers on a shelf in my parent's closet since their closet is bigger than mine.


----------



## mmcgurgan

I use to store my bags and accessories in their dustbags and boxes, but it became too confusing trying to hunt down what I was looking for. So the bags have moved out of their dustbags and onto shelves in my closet so I can see them more clearly.  I do keep the small leather goods in their boxes if they are not in use.  And shoes go in my "shoe condo."  It houses about 50 pairs, so they have plenty of room.


----------



## edsbgrl

I'm thinking about doing a Kimora Lee Simmons on this on.  ie - taking photos and putting them on the outside of the bags/boxes.  I don't like having to look through everything to find what I want.


----------



## buttons

mmcgurgan said:


> I use to store my bags and accessories in their dustbags and boxes, but it became too confusing trying to hunt down what I was looking for. So the bags have moved out of their dustbags and onto shelves in my closet so I can see them more clearly.  I do keep the small leather goods in their boxes if they are not in use.  And shoes go in my "shoe condo."  It houses about 50 pairs, so they have plenty of room.



Do you have a picture of your shoe condo?  I have a stacking rack from the Container Store that falls over about every 3 months.  This morning I woke up to a closet floor full of about 60 pair of shoes and have to put the rack back together.  Of course I don't think you're supposed to stack that many together! So, I'm looking for something else.


----------



## rensky




----------



## pinky_ohana

oooo... Rensky. I like that!
Nice! Very nice!


----------



## rensky

*^ thanks! *


----------



## i luv vuitton

Rensky that is awesome! I really need something like that too to organize my ever-growing collection!


----------



## Compass Rose

They are all lined up on the top shelf of my closet in their dustbags.  I don't find that too difficult to search for the bag I want.  I wish I had a bigger closet, though.


----------



## ChiChi143

I store all my bags in their dustbag & put them in my closet. I attach Tyvek bands on the drawstring of the dustbag & label it as to which bag is in the dustbag this way I know what's in it without taking it out.


----------



## foxiyellow

I have them hanging up on hangers in their dustbags.  It works out pretty well; when I want to use a bag I just slip it off the hanger and vice versa


----------



## foxiyellow

By the way, thats a really nifty purse closet you have there, rensky!


----------



## foxiyellow

I also wanted to say those 5 tier steel racks from target or walmart work really well too..only like 30 bucks and can hold about 25 handbags


----------



## chloe.f.puff

ChiChi143 said:


> I store all my bags in their dustbag & put them in my closet. I attach Tyvek bands on the drawstring of the dustbag & label it as to which bag is in the dustbag this way I know what's in it without taking it out.


 
I like this idea - what's a Tyvek band?


----------



## WAgal

Newbie here to the forum!  I am just getting into the handbag craze but I'm not buying high end bags (yet!) mostly Tigs, leather SAK's and Michael Rome.  These bags don't come with dust covers.  I was thinking about storing them in the very large ziplocks but have read that leather needs to breathe.  What do you recommend I use?  Also when not in use do you all re-stuff you bags so that they maintain their shape?

TIA, Cindy


----------



## LoVer

You can use pillow cases to store your handbags.  If you like storing your collection in boxes (like high end bags) then I recommend the boxes that IKEA sell.  They look like leather boxes and have "windows" so you can see what's inside.  I use those boxes myself for bags that came without a box.


----------



## maryg1

As LoVer suggested, you can use pillow cases. I usually put the handbags in their dustbags and fill them with paper, so that they keep in shape


----------



## WAgal

LoVer, thanks for the headsup on the Ikea boxes.  We just got a new Ikea in Portland so that will be do-able.  thiose boxes are affordable and stackable which will be nice.

Maryg1, thanks for the confirmation that I should be stuffing the bags for maintaining their shape.

Ladies, I take it the ziplock bags are a no-no?  LOL!  Seriously, I gather the ziplock nags should not be used for leather, but what about fabric bags, like SAK's?


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I stuff them with old (clean) tshirts and store them in their dustbags. Many SAs will give them to you (even if yours doesn't some with one) or I use the ones that come with my shoes for smaller bags like wristlets and clutches. You can use pillow cases too.

I wouldn't use ziplocks. They would probably be fine for 100% fabric bags though. I still recommend pillow cases or dustbags for fabric bags so that smells can air out of them.


----------



## ami kio

Another reason you should avoid plastic bags with (p)leather is that I've seen old plastic bags adhere or leave a residue on (p)leather due to heat.  Obviously, you want to avoid keeping your bags in that kind of heat, but I could see it happening during long-term storage.


----------



## orejitagirl

I have mine in a wood storage bin I bought on sale at Target, back when they had the world market items. I have one huge one, and two smaller ones. One is filled with purses, the other has wallets/wristlets..etc, and the other is filled with Coach catalogs...


----------



## noon

Like the others said I would use a pillow case or something similar like that. I personally dont stuff my bags because its too much of a hassle if I use them and not all bags need to be stuffed imo depends on the shape and style.


----------



## chessmont

WAgal said:


> LoVer, thanks for the headsup on the Ikea boxes.  We just got a new Ikea in Portland so that will be do-able.  thiose boxes are affordable and stackable which will be nice.



-I don't know if you are in Portland, Oregon, or Maine, but I am thinking if you live in a wet or humid environment, you wouldn't want to use plastic to store, since dampness of condensation might occur?  (not from experience, but just thinking about it)


----------



## pursefan06

I have a few very nice bags that did not come with dust bags and I bought some off ebay.  There was a seller selling them for 2.99 and she had 3 available so I bought all three.  I stuff my bags and store them in the dust bags.


----------



## effinhaute

Hey guys!!!
Since this is a purse forum.. i know most of you ladies have more bags than you would ever need.

I have a small room and am trying to reorganize my things... I have no idea hwere to store all my bags.. I don't like to leave them in a dustbag because I like to change my bag according to my outfit however I don't have a walk in closet or enough rom in my closet...

ANY IDEAS???

TIA~!!!!


----------



## mabli

before moving to my slightly bigger apt in LES, I didn't have closet space too!! apts in NYC is literally a hole in the wall!! NO JOKE!! what i did was... i purchased a heavy duty wire rack and stacked my clothes, jeans and shoes (bottom rack) on the rack. my bags ended up being placed on top rack on top of clothes i rarely wore. even though i switched bags on and off, i didn't have a problem taking them out of the dustbags.

another plus is that the wire rack may be set to different height levels. i lowered the last top rack about 4 inches down from the top and used the top poles to hang the rest of my other bags (not so designer ones). 

this really help to organize everything. somehow even with a new apt now, i still find myself placing my bags or clothes on the poles. hard habit to break!! hope this helps!!


----------



## jaderen

Hand it up.


----------



## Glamfoxx

I try to store my bags on the top shelf of my closet, some in their dustbags, sometimes not...  Somehow bags end up hanging off of doorknobs or sitting on chairs for a little while, or migrating to other closets...  Particulary my daughter's.


----------



## chloehandbags

What about stackable clear lucite drawers?

That way, you can place the dustbag in the drawer and the bag on top of it and still be able to see all your bags, so you won't forget any, when you're deciding what to wear! 

Don't place them in direct sunlight, though, as sunlight can fade colours.


----------



## gabz

in my closet, on the shelf up top and i have a hanging bag


----------



## GottaHavePrada

I have a Scottish armoire that I store mine in. I saw it at the flea market and fell in love with it.   I had bought it thinking it was a reproduction and wanted to gut it to make an entertainment center.  When I found that it was real, I didn't want to destroy it so I just started putting my bags and some of my shoes in it.


----------



## patleather

effinhaute said:


> Hey guys!!!
> Since this is a purse forum.. i know most of you ladies have more bags than you would ever need.
> 
> I have a small room and am trying to reorganize my things... I have no idea hwere to store all my bags.. I don't like to leave them in a dustbag because I like to change my bag according to my outfit however I don't have a walk in closet or enough rom in my closet...
> 
> ANY IDEAS???
> 
> TIA~!!!!


Hi, there!  One closet is not enough for my clothes.  I have racks around the wall perimeters.  I have white coated shelving from above the racks.  (Walmart carries them.) Because the railing on the shelves will leave marks on the bottoms of my bags, I have lined the shelves with strong sheets of cardboard.  Vinyl is not good against leather.  The ones that stand up are always filled with a soft towel in the appropraite size.  The ones that are pouching and soft also have soft towels inside laid flat inside.  I am not one to change handbags with every outfit.  Sometimes I match but usually I wear my handbag according to use and mood.  I might wear a red when I am not wearing anything red.  The top of your closet may not be enough to hold all your bags.  This white shelving is ideal!  Also leather needs air and not in a stuffy closet.  I don't have them in view of bright sunlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 through a window; indirect light is fine.  I also wouldn't leave a bag in a hot car while briefly shopping with a billfold
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I am not an authority but I do believe that extreme temperature must do some damage. I am sure that where space is a problem, any room will accomodate these shelves.  Make sure they are well installed.  My shelves are just above my racks, so that if something gave way it would fall against the top of the clothing racks.  I am very happy with my bedroom the way it.  Sincerely,  Patleather


----------



## ChiChi143

My bags are in their dustbags sitting on shelves in my closet.  I put a tag on each dustbag so I know which bag it is without taking it out of the dustbag.


----------



## Bagged

ChiChi143 said:


> My bags are in their dustbags sitting on shelves in my closet.


 Same here!


----------



## LVobsessed415

mine are in their dust bags, then box, then placed in one of my closets.


----------



## flyvetjo

Mine are in their dustbags in the top of my wardrobe. i don't have enough bags to worry about which bag is in which dustbag!!!!


----------



## dell

Mine are in the basement on a shelf high above the ground, in their dustbags and boxes!


----------



## drdreawisc

ChiChi143 said:


> My bags are in their dustbags sitting on shelves in my closet. I put a tag on each dustbag so I know which bag it is without taking it out of the dustbag.


 
This is exactly what I do!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I keep my bags in dustbags...some are on the top shelf of the closet in my guest bedroom and the rest are, ahem, on the floor kinda piled on top of eachother (but in dustbags).  It's the same closet where I keep all my hockey jerseys and socks, LOL.  

I seriously need a closet makeover.  I have a large walk in closet in my master suite but it too needs help.  You've inspired me!!


----------



## Babyjlo

I also store my bags in their dustbags on the shelf at the top of my closet, I stuff them with clothes I don't wear anymore to preserve the shape. I also don't have so many that I can't tell them apart! 
Another thing I did to store my shoes (I have even more shoes than bags!) was to buy one of those hanging closet tidies, they come in a narrow width for shoes and wider for other stuff, you could probably fit a few bags in the wider one. You can get a hanging space bag and fill that with off season jackets/clothes to make space.


----------



## LT bag lady

Each bag is in it's dust bag in my cedar lined walk in closet.  I have an entire section devoted to bags and shoes.  I wrap any hardware with cotton cloths.  The bags are all stuffed to maintain their shape.  

If you are stuck for space try the clear storage containers someone suggested.


----------



## handbag*girl

I store my bags in the dustbags in boxes. They are stacked pretty high at the top of my closet. I do ahve a rack on the door that I hang a few on that I wear a lot.


----------



## MissNovember

In my "Purse Museum" as my hubby calls it!


----------



## hyphywifey

Hello everyone,

I store my bags in a closet and was wondering, is it better to store it just in the dustbag or in the dustbag (and inside the box it came with)? Does storing it in the box not allow the leather to breathe?

Also, do they need additional airing? Does it breathe properly in the dustbag and not need any airing? If it does need to be aired (brought out of the closet), do you keep the dustbag on it or take it out completely? How long does it need to be aired?


----------



## latinmalemodel

I keep them in their dust bag and box, and take them out when they are going to be used...


----------



## karman

I put my bags inside their dust bags and store them in my closet. 
If you haven't used a bag for awhile, it's a good idea to take them out once in awhile to let them breath.


----------



## skyblue

i also keep my bags in the dust bags and boxes. i figure that its the best way considering they usually have their bags in the dust bag unless its a displayer item or wallet.


----------



## sugarcookie72

I voted for dustbag + box but I also put silica gel packets (absorbs moisture) in the box.  And I like to air out the ones I haven't used in a while.


----------



## SweetPurple

I put mine in the dustbags they came in and store them in the closet. I also stuff them with tissue paper so they keep their shape. And I switch purses all the time so that they all get aired out.


----------



## dell

I stuff mine and store them in the dustbag and then in the box if I still have it!


----------



## Pia

^ ditto! inside the dustbag and box


----------



## lvgodiva

Wrap with clear plastic then put in the original dust bags or if it's for glass cabinet, will wrap with clear plastic only


----------



## melikemochi

I think think "properly" care depends on where you live. I'm in a place in CA where it definitely doesn't get too hot at all. So though your "supposed" to let your bag breath, its not humid or hot here so I unless im using the bag frequently, I keep it in the dustbag then box in my closet. Now, if I lived in a much hotter place like LA, id probably be sure to keep it in a cool place. But if I was in an even hotter and humid place... I have no idea how to store it but Id want to keep it as dry and cool as possible. Maybe newspaper? Who knows!


----------



## beljwl

I first stuff them with pillows that I get at Ikea, so they keep their shape. Then I put them in their dustbags and then I store them in their box.


----------



## handbag*girl

I keep my bag in the dustbag and box (when possible)


----------



## hipnycmom

The bags I use frequently I just store in my closet (have been doing this for years and my bags have kept very well), the ones I use less often I normally keep in their dustbag. I don't like storing them in their boxes- the boxes take up too much space and I hate having to go through boxes to find the bag I'm looking for.


----------



## GwuN

in dust bags then boxes if there was one.  but right now i'm keeping my LVs locked up in a big suitcase because we put our house on the market so there is the possibility of ppl coming in when I'm not at home.


----------



## smk

I store them in dustbags only. I tend to switch purses all the time so I don't specifically have to let them breathe. If I didn't use them in a while then I'd probably let them get some air every now and then.


----------



## SWlife

It's humid where I live so mine are in dustbags only, at top of dark closet. I stuff them with unprinted newspaper to keep the shape.


----------



## JoeyJo21

I keep mine in their dustbags, and their boxes if I have one.


----------



## LV Diva

*Uh-Oh* According to the poll, it looks like I may be doing the wrong thing here. ush:

I actually have a large bookcase in my "at home" office where all my LVs are displayed out in the open.

I do, however, like to clean them once every 2 weeks since they are never in their dustbags.


----------



## bagaholic85

stuffed with tissue inside the dust bag


----------



## bagaholic85

LV Diva said:


> *Uh-Oh* According to the poll, it looks like I may be doing the wrong thing here. ush:
> 
> I actually have a large bookcase in my "at home" office where all my LVs are displayed out in the open.
> 
> I do, however, like to clean them once every 2 weeks since they are never in their dustbags.



Sounds like your taking good care of them   and if its LV canvas you really dont have much to worry about, it stands up to everything


----------



## tadpolenyc

*hmmm...i'm afraid i don't store my bags as well as you guys! i have shelves in my closet, so i line them up with the dustbag folded inside the purse. i tend to change bags daily, so i need to be able to tell which bag is which. since most of them are from the same designers, i would just be staring at a closet full of identical dustbags, so that's the main reason why i leave them out. thankfully, i live in nyc where it's humid for maybe three months out of the year, so moisture is not a problem. although it is a good idea to stuff the bags, so they maintain their shape. thanks for the tips, everyone!*


----------



## princessaj0603

I never usually keep the box (unless I LOVE the box) I usually just store them in their dust bag and I rotate purses frequently so they all get a chance to "breathe"


----------



## Roxana

I store them in their dustbag in a locker closet (with ventilation holes in it)... Like to be able to luck em up when I go for holiday etc.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Well I store my bags in my closet stuffed...I used to keep some in a dustbag but only when I'm like cleaning and stuff. Usually it's just stuffed and on a shelf in my closet.


----------



## crazy4coachbags

I was told by a SA never store them wrapped in tissue paper because it will DRY out the leather.  Tissue paper stuffed on the inside is ok though.


----------



## kmarie724

I just keep mine in their dustbags in my closet.


----------



## VVV

beljwl said:


> I first stuff them with pillows that I get at Ikea, so they keep their shape.




Ha! 

I also use pillows or fabric to fill my bags, so that they will retain their original shape. Further, I always store my bags in their dustbag, except for the one or two that I am currently using. Some bags, for example Chanel flaps, I store in both dustbag and box.

Inside Finnish houses, the humidity is typically very low and temperatures are really stable throughout the year. But I could think that in more hot and humid conditions, some extra measures would be required.


----------



## thithi

I've heard that storing the bags in their boxes isn't a good idea - something about increasing the possibility of mold.  I would definitely air out the bag as often as possible.  Silica gel packets is probably a good idea as well.  I store mine out of the closet on a shelving system and keep them in their dustbags.


----------



## Trayler

I just store mine in their dust bags in my closet but I think I'm going to start stuffing them with tissue so they can keep their shape.I think boxes would take up too much space though...


----------



## chiens

have you ever had a bag that was so large/deep that it took you an hour just to dig through it to find that thing you needed? my sister has a "pursebrite" organizer but i think they only come in one size which i find to be too small. what do you use to avoid the "black hole"?


----------



## ster1234

I use a purseket. It is similar to the pursebrite, but they come in different sizes, so you might be able to find one that works for you.


----------



## cubby

I use different small bags for different things. For example, I have a cosmetic bag for my make-up; I have a key holder for my keys, etc.


----------



## artlovergal

Chameleon.

www.chameleoninserts.com


----------



## berryblondeboys

I use small bags too. I thought about using the pursekit or the chameleon, but with those, if your bags are not similar sized, you can move them easily from one bag to another.

Now, I am a SAHM that packs for herself and a toddler, but I have a bunch of Lexie Barnes Minis in all sizes. The smallest I keep a supply of stuff for the monthly visitor (I only pack it in the bag if I need it, obviously). Then I have a medium size for tissues, sunscreen, bandaids, mosquito repellent, and handwipes. I have a large one for a small notebook, crayons, small coloring book, and an aquadoodle and magnadoodle. lastly, are my wallet and diaper changing bag. When I switch bags, I just move the bags. I have nothing lose in my bags at all.


----------



## knasarae

I use a chameleon as well and I love it!


----------



## bagshopr

I use a Chameleon organizer.  I got the extra large in the stiff fabric for a bottomless pit Chanel bag that drove me crazy.  The are super-nice to deal with and mine was here in two days.


----------



## woodstock

I just got my Chameleon yesterday.  Very cool.  I got the medium size and, while perfect for me, it is smaller than I thought.  And the fabric is more pliable too (very thin Nylon) as I didn't get the sturdy fabric (maybe should have?).  At any rate- I received it about 3 business days after shipping.  It fits in almost all my bags and seems like it will be a real time saver.  I'd say try one out! Oh, and, yes, the owner Kathy is great to work with- she promptly replies to email requests, etc.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Now those are cute!





berryblondeboys said:


> I use small bags too. I thought about using the pursekit or the chameleon, but with those, if your bags are not similar sized, you can move them easily from one bag to another.
> 
> Now, I am a SAHM that packs for herself and a toddler, but I have a bunch of Lexie Barnes Minis in all sizes. The smallest I keep a supply of stuff for the monthly visitor (I only pack it in the bag if I need it, obviously). Then I have a medium size for tissues, sunscreen, bandaids, mosquito repellent, and handwipes. I have a large one for a small notebook, crayons, small coloring book, and an aquadoodle and magnadoodle. lastly, are my wallet and diaper changing bag. When I switch bags, I just move the bags. I have nothing lose in my bags at all.


----------



## berryblondeboys

Bag Fetish said:


> Now those are cute!



There are a bunch of retired prints too - like Miss Perfect (a 40s/50s woman doing housework) various floral ones, a skull one callled Hermosa and some more plain ones too. She's coming out with new prints after the new year too. I find it's best to have them in different colors so you knwo what you are grabbing... so I have "woman" stuff in the Miss Perfect bag. I have drawing stuff in the HotRod print which looks and feels like the bike seats of the 70s - it's a sparkly red vinyl.


----------



## kcd1695

I also use a medium chameleon.  If my bag is super deep (like my Hayden-Harnett Nico) I make sure to keep the chameleon on top of all my other crap.

I tried the invidiual small bags-but that didn't work for me. i was always leaving something behind. organization and I are not friends.


----------



## evoque

After trying out the Purseket and the Pursebrite, I'm completely sold on the International Arrivals' Barcelona bags in the mini size.  Loads of compartments, bright colors, and sized just right for tossing into a bag.


----------



## wordbox

I just got a large Chameleon, and I don't know how I lived without it before! Plus Kathy is super nice to deal with. Mine fits in all but one of my bags, too. I think one of the best parts is that it fits in the one of the zippered sections of my backpack, so I can take all my usual purse stuff with me to work and class without any hassle at all. Big plus for me, it's too much of a pain to carry a purse with my backpack, or to try to get around without carrying my backpack at all.

Anyhow, I highly recommend these! It's also nice because you always have your stuff in the same places and pockets, and don't have to get used to each bag's organizational setup each time you switch.


----------



## janicet

I buy bags with lots of pockets - both inside and out (and try to keep my stuff in the same place).  I love the bag I bought from Notting Hill Design last year - it has pockets on the outside - but they don't look like pockets!  (they have hidden magnets so you can just reach in and grab so I never have to dig around for my Blackberry! and don't have to fiddle with buckles or zippers)


----------



## pursefan06

Chameleon all the way! love it!


----------



## LadyLinda

I love bags of all kinds, shapes and sizes, so have quite a collection of pretty pouches and minis I use to organize my stuff: a pouch for the monthly visitor, for cosmetics, for grooming items, for a paperback or sudoku book, or snacks, or dog things, or business stuff.  My wallet doesn't go in a pouch, nor does my planner.

I've tried purse organizers, and they're nice enough, but I'm a creature of habit and am accustomed to just grabbing the _stuff du jour_ when switching purses.  Sometimes I carry lots of stuff, sometimes not very little.


----------



## ive_flipped

I have been admiring everyone's really great bag and accessories collections but while I am doing this I am wondering...Where do you all keep it?

I have TONS of closet space and things like that but I am running out of space and my collection is MUCH lol smaller then most of yours. I will say though that I have tons of clothes and shoes so that is taking a good amount of space.

Is there a really great organization system to buy or totes to store things in??? Any tips would be great because I want to buy MORE


----------



## cherry pie

one word. . . IKEA. i have four Ikea book cases that i have full of bags and shoes.


----------



## ive_flipped

cherry pie said:


> one word. . . IKEA. i have four Ikea book cases that i have full of bags and shoes.




oh good idea


----------



## Sternchen

I keep my bags in the piece of furniture that our TV in the bedroom is sitting on


----------



## graymnnce

For in-closet storage, Target has a whole bunch of dohickeys that can hold batches of shoes, or bags, or pretty much anything.  Cheap, too!


----------



## gillianna

I have a armoire with the wood front off and material in place (like gathered curtains) so everything breaths.  I would never store my purses where they are locked in and can't get air.  IKEA does have some great things.  A thrift shop has great armoires and book cases too.


----------



## LT bag lady

I have a very big Master closet with a built in system.  Lots of shelves for lots of bags.  Had it custom built with my bags and shoes in mind.  Gotta love my DH, he designed it!


----------



## sea0fyears

Book cases... LOTS of bookcases. I prefer mine without doors so that I can drool over my bags.


----------



## MissNovember

My boudoir, of course!


----------



## VCHIK

I have a good sized shevling unit in my closet.  However it's not big enough for my evergrowing bag collection.  I've started town edit down my collection the my out of season bags go into big plastic storage bins and are kept in the basement.  I'm looking at other options though, like taking over one of the guest room closets.


----------



## ive_flipped

MissNovember said:


> My boudoir, of course!



lol if only I could be so lucky to have a handy man that could build me one like yours  I love your room. I was admiring it in your post.


----------



## berryblondeboys

ive_flipped said:


> lol if only I could be so lucky to have a handy man that could build me one like yours  I love your room. I was admiring it in your post.



it's not that hard to do yourself. I did over our closet with a closet system in one afternoon. I first took down the AWFUL wood shelf and metal rods on both sides, painted the room, and then next day I hung for 2/3s of the back wall double rods with shelves, then a full length one with shelf above and then on the sides of the closet, I cut down some shelves (had them do it at Home Depot when I bought them) and hung 6 shelves on each side of the door floor to ceiling.

Now, I wish I could say that this was for BAGs, but it was for our clothes and bedding (all seasons). We live in a townhouse with VERY limited storage.

If I would have waited for DH to do it, it would have been a year or longer and he would have taken all weekend because he is so anal about everything being completely aligned. I aligned things, but if my screw got a little crooked, I didn't stop to drive it in by hand... that kind of anal!

You just need to plot it out to find the most efficient use of space. I followed an online thing and they said I didn't ahve enough space for what I did, but I DO!!!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

cherry pie said:


> one word. . . IKEA. i have four Ikea book cases that i have full of bags and shoes.


 
I love IKEA!!  The shelf in my collections thread is IKEA!!  It's the hutch of my desk.


----------



## claireZk

I have a walk-in closet with an organizational system from Lowes.  It has 2 8ft shelves for my bags.  The bags are in open clear storage containers on the shelves.


----------



## ~bastet

Hubby and I have a walk in closet with some built in shelving, including shelving designed for storing sheets and towels.  I exiled the linens to the computer room closet and store my purses there instead.


----------



## conniec.4

we are having our closet redone, actually next week, but right now i keep my bags/wallets in those hanging canvas compartment things,they are usually made for sweaters, sorry i dont know the right term.


----------



## ive_flipped

conniec.4 said:


> we are having our closet redone, actually next week, but right now i keep my bags/wallets in those hanging canvas compartment things,they are usually made for sweaters, sorry i dont know the right term.



Oh I know what your talking about I bought one and it's not being used. I can use that until I buy some shelves or something lol. I never thought the day would come that I would be able to fill a house full of things and then have to worry about where to keep my purses...I love this place.


----------



## hipnycmom

Since I am so bad at banning myself from bag shopping, I have a strict rule from myself - if it doesn't fit into my closet, it has to go.  

I've tried all kinds of ways to store my bags. I'm not much of a "dustbag" person unless my bags are light-colored or infrequently used (although my Balenciagas do stay in their dustbags to keep all those tassles from getting intertwined with each other).  I've tried bag hooks on the wall or on a hanging rod, and I've tried keeping things in boxes.  None of these really seemed to work well for me (bags would get misshapen or dirty, or - I would "forget" owning certain bags LOL).  Now I have a new "system" which has worked for quite some time.  I decided to take a pic today as I was clearing out some space for a couple of new B-bags  Where do your bags live?  Share some pics! (and maybe I'll have some brighter ideas for next time)


----------



## MissNovember

My boudoir.............


----------



## gro3602

Very nice ladies!  Mine are hidden all over the house. Under beds/in closets, etc etc etc.   I'm terrible!!

Here are your photos enlarged:


----------



## EmilyGL

I keep mine in dustbags and some of the less used ones go in bins to keep them extra safe.


----------



## Rain12

I keep mine on a shelf. The bags I have are mainly small ones, so I don't have any problem fitting about 20 of them on one shelf. Of course there's in 3 layers or something. I keep my Pradas in their dustbags on top of the other handbags.


----------



## 2blue3pink

The majority of my bags are unstructured.  How do you store them.  I worry about permanent creases from them leaning over themselves.  Thanks!


----------



## girlsgottoshop

I stuff mine with t-shirts.


----------



## Desirella

I literally have one wall of my room as a closet which is covered up by sliding mirrors so above my hanging clothes, I have a long shelf that I line my bags up on and it's perfect storage...so far I haven't run out of room but that time will come very soon. I estimate it holds around 13 or 14 large bags and all my bags tend to be large.  I keep all my bags in dustbags.


----------



## Desirella

Pretty much all my bags are unstructured as well so I strategically stuff them with old but clean tshirts or white tissue paper to prevent the leather from permanently creasing and so far so good. I've also used bubble wrap, the large bubble kind but I don't suggest that if you are in a very hot or humid area since I would worry about the plastic possibly melting.


----------



## windycityaj

All in the closet....but all in dustbags.


----------



## balihai88

I keep mine in the closet, usually not in dustbags (so I can quickly see what's what) but always stuffed to keep their shape. They're lined up on the top shelf....I actually don't have that many so they all fit.


----------



## balihai88

I keep them stuffed with the original paper they came with. Also, I lay them down on their sides (flat) so they're not sitting there wrinkled.


----------



## purseinsanity

I stuff them with old tshirts and put them in their dustbags.  Has worked well so far!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i hang them on the back of my door


----------



## lily25

I keep the paper stuffing from the store. and I keep them on a padded self inside the closet, in their dustbags.


----------



## MissThing

I just keep them in the dustbag and prop them on the shelf withthe others. I don't have many, though.


----------



## LadyLinda

Like others, I use old clean t-shirts or the original tissue paper and store them in their dustbags each to a compartment in a storage unit.  No bag sits directly atop another, to minimize creasing.  For really large bags, I use small to medium pillow inserts bought on sale at a craft store.


----------



## bagaholic85

i never thought of tshirts. i always use tissue paper and the original duster.  u guys prefer tshirts over paper?


----------



## Babyjlo

I use t-shirts or other old clothes too. I suppose they are easier to stuff into corners, no dust left afterwards, no worrying about color transfer. I know the tissue the bags comes with is usually very good but I don't keep it for some reason!


----------



## WndrWoman

I always use the small bubble wrap.  I buy the large rolls at target, and just cut it off enough to stuff that bag!  It works really well!


----------



## AJC

I'd like to ask you all how you store your pricey and loved purses? See, I don't have a walk-in closet (living in a shoe box in Manhattan) and my actual closet space is fairly limited. I do keep my bags stuffed with t-shirts or similar and in their dust bags. But still, now that I'm getting into more expensive bags, I'd like to ensure proper storage within a limited space. 

I see that a lot of you Ladies have such extensive and beautiful designer bag collections. Please share your storage wisdom!


Thanks!


----------



## ladysalesrep195

My storage system is pretty simple and straight forward. I went UP.

My spouse installed a peg rack up high in my closet, actually 3 of them. I put the dustbag on my bag and hang the handle on the peg.


----------



## AJC

Wow, that's a nice closet (mhmmm... come to think of it I'll definitely need to upgrade one day). 

Do you think that when bags sit on a shelf (stuffed and in their dustbags) next to each other -- does it essentially wrinkle them too much or cause deformities?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I saw a over the door purse hook/hanger thing from Bed Bath and Beyond. It basically covers the whole back door with bags, you hang 16 bags...

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=14181504&RN=50&


I don't have it but I'm thinking about picking one up next time I go over there.


----------



## AJC

BagsRmyLife said:


> I saw a over the door purse hook/hanger thing from Bed Bath and Beyond. It basically covers the whole back door with bags, you hang 16 bags...
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=14181504&RN=50&
> 
> 
> I don't have it but I'm thinking about picking one up next time I go over there.


 

Hey, I've never seen that! BagsRmyLife -- thanks for the idea. Cheap too (more purse/shoe fund left hihihi). I'll pick one up this weekend.


----------



## chai15

nice idea.. you can maximize the usage of your in this way.. how about the dust?


----------



## AJC

chai15 said:


> nice idea.. you can maximize the usage of your in this way.. how about the dust?


 

These look like hooks so I believe you can still keep bags in their dust bags and just hang them like ladysalesrep195  did in her walk-in closet (I'm sooo jealous of the closet and all the Koobas too)


----------



## Babyjlo

If they were really expensive bags, I'm talking at least 3 0s on the end, then I'd probably get boxes for them from The Container Store or similiar and store them individually in them with their dustbags, laid down. I also stuff mine with t-shirts to keep the shape. I also have these hanging closet organisers http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Product.jhtml?CATID=152&PRODID=10012680 in my daughters closet as she has a space problem too (she's 3 though!), you can get these drawers to put into each compartment http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Product.jhtml?CATID=152&PRODID=10020192 which are really handy.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i put them on my shelves i have in my closet, but my main ones i keep on my coat rack in my room


----------



## AJC

Babyjlo said:


> If they were really expensive bags, I'm talking at least 3 0s on the end, then I'd probably get boxes for them from The Container Store or similiar and store them individually in them with their dustbags, laid down. I also stuff mine with t-shirts to keep the shape. I also have these hanging closet organisers http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Product.jhtml?CATID=152&PRODID=10012680 in my daughters closet as she has a space problem too (she's 3 though!), you can get these drawers to put into each compartment http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Product.jhtml?CATID=152&PRODID=10020192 which are really handy.


 
Why haven't I thought about the container store! That's another great idea, thanks Babyjlo!!!


----------



## saribeee

I have something similar that babyjlo posted except I got mine from bed bath and beyond. Its worked pretty well so far. It hangs in my closet and I put my handbags in it. I also remember reading a post a long time ago that talked about putting those little packets of silica gel beads in the purse. The packets often time come in shoes or pill containers and are used to keep moisture out.


----------



## mtoinAZ

Hi all,
I discovered this forum upon doing a google on "storage display purse collection".

I have cartons and cartons of purses, probably close to 200 purses, and I need an EFFICIENT way to store them, and find the one I want EASILY.
I've tried hanging them from multiple hooks on walls, but I have way too many, and they are all sizes and lengths of strap.  Many are long strap shoulder bags, as that is my favorite style - I enjoy being 'hands-free'.
I'd LIKE to organize them by color.  I have a rainbow of colors. Many are vintage.
I enjoy collecting ethnic styles, beautiful fabrics, embroidered, beaded, etc.
Not too many 'designer', although I have a few.

Any hints, anyone?

thanks,
Marilyn in AZ


----------



## amandabug

im going to say go with the conventional way to storage - a shelving case, like a bookcase, or something metal like those used in garages.   i used to work in a magazine's accessories closet and that was how they stored their bags. i realize that may take up a lot of space, but maybe you get a floor-to-ceiling unit.


----------



## Kathyy

I put a shelf around two sides of my bedroom just above the doors. A 12" shelf holds most bags so the side shows without a lot of overhang. That gave me 25 feet of storage, 12" wide and about 18" high - tall enough for most of my bags as well. If I had nothing else on the walls I could put hooks into the shelf to show off bags. More than one could go on each hook if straps were different lengths. You might want to have some dividers on the shelf for bags to lean against when sorting through them so they don't come down on your head. I have a small foot stool in the room to stand on to reach and sort through my bags. I have about 40 bags, mostly large with 4-8" wide bases. Since the shelf holds more than my bags I do have to pack smaller ones inside the larger. Keeping designers together seems to help me keep track of where which bag is. Perhaps you could sort by color and smaller ones inside larger?

I would definitely want to show off a collection of bags like yours. They sound amazing.

And welcome to TPF!


----------



## purse-n-boots

Rubbermade makes a great 5 shelf unit - for garage storage.  They cost around $40 and have slots in the shelves for air circulation.  I have several and they work great.


----------



## photomj

My husband got me some orange cable cuffs from home depot. They're made of plastic and they attach to shelving like a handcuff. I loop the handle or strap rings through them and hang off a bottom rail. I cinch the dust bags around the b ags. Originally I had them in dust bags in plastic bins but I found the leather got "smushed" that way. They hang nicely now...I only have about 12-14 bags but most are large hobos. I'll need a larger closet soon for storage!


----------



## mockinglee

I turned an Ikea bookcase into a purse and shoe display and put coat hooks along the walls. Bags in current rotation either hang on the hooks or sit in their own cubby in the display case. Purses I'm not using at the moment sit in their dustbags across the top of the bookcase.


----------



## rachieface

I am having this problem too but maybe I'm just not picturing what you guys are explaining? Do you have pictures of what it looks like?


----------



## purseinsanity

Um...there is NO SUCH THING as having "TOO MANY PURSES", so I'm afraid I don't understand what your problem is!


----------



## xmelissax

I was hoping for the same thing. I would love to see pictures!



rachieface said:


> I am having this problem too but maybe I'm just not picturing what you guys are explaining? Do you have pictures of what it looks like?


----------



## pinkshoulders

I found something nice at the Container Store this weekend -- canvas covered boxes with a clear window that have an 'envelope' closure. I have a huge bag collection (especially for someone who lives in a condo) so any storage medium is an investment.  I am trying these because they are on sale right now and I would need a lot! I plan to keep the bags in their dustbags in the boxes, serving for stackability.


----------



## midg613

Another good idea ....if your nice handbag did not come with a dust bag.   I use flour sacks from the grocery store.  They sell them about three to a pack and are the perfect size for medium to large handbags.  You can also find some nice craft markers and label it on the outside....or tie a tag on the drawstring to identify the hand bag.


----------



## monogram

I was browsing Ikea earlier today and saw this perfect display glass case. Love at first sight and I thought of tpFers right away. Imagine those vases are your beautiful LVs, eye candies for your bedroom.   Better yet, it's only $59 comes in 3 diff colors 







*DETOLF*

Glass-door cabinet


Key features





A glass-door cabinet displays and protects your glasses, favorite collections, etc.





Ready for lighting; illuminate your glass-door cabinet and brighten up your things


Product dimensions
Width: 16 3/4 "
Depth: 14 3/8 "
Height: 64 1/8 "
Max load/shelf: 13 lb


----------



## Mattd7474

all my bags are bigger  it wont work for me.... sad


----------



## caley

*sigh* i wish there was an ikea near me.


----------



## Logic

It's actually a waste of space cos there's only 4 shelves and each bag would take up one shelf.


----------



## CAITIE LV

well i think its a great idea aqnd its really nice, thank u for sharing it with us


----------



## Traci

Great idea for smaller bags and accessories!!  I don't have an ikea near me either!!


----------



## robbins65

That is a good idea to display our treasures!


----------



## gillianna

Ikea has some great furniture.  I have their PAX closet storage units.  Love them, especially since I got to pick how I wanted the inside of the closets to look.  Best organization for wall closet units.


----------



## Triple Crown

What a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## beljwl

It is a great idea if you only have a few special bags. I have to many.

Here is how I store mine. I don't get to look at them but it works for me.


----------



## Roxana

I just put my showcase closet from IKEA together yesterday! It's not the same though. It's bigger and has a glass door with a lock (the rest is not glass). And is really firm (I don't think the all-glas one is). I am really excited about it, because I put my prettiest bags (even the big totes) in there and it looks AWESOME! I can def. recommend it to everyone who has the place for it!
I'll take a pic of it later on and put it 'my bags collection' for who's interested in seeing it.


----------



## purseaddict569

Every time I go to Ikea, Im always SO tempted to purchase this case...but I always stop myself because I think my mom and bf would think I have officially gone too far


----------



## MatAllston

I wanted to get 2 for the longest time but DH refused to let me get them. He said the house would look like a LV museum.


----------



## madaddie

beljwl said:


> It is a great idea if you only have a few special bags. I have to many.
> 
> Here is how I store mine. I don't get to look at them but it works for me.


 
I wish I was that neat! My dust bags and boxes have all grown legs and wandered off... ush:


----------



## irishpandabear

These are all excellent ideas, thanks everyone for sharing!  I love the display case, but the labeling the boxes also works well if you have many items.


----------



## snowandsunshine

That's a great idea! I know there is a girl on the Chanel forum that displays hers this way and all of her beautiful treasures look great! 
I think my mom and dh would also think I'd gone too far if I started displaying like this though!


----------



## sandyyy

That's a nice case but I don't have room in my house to put it anywhere lol.


----------



## bellapsyd

Mods-sorry if this is better placed elsewhere- I can't search, so I'm not sure!

Everyone- how are your bags stored?? In a closet? On individual shelves?  Special hangers?  How do you display the collection and store it??

Pictures!!!

Renovating my closet and trying to figure out what to do!


----------



## cristalena56

i got for christmas these 2 straps that go over the door and have hooks on them to hang your bags on.. its from bed, bath, and beyond...


----------



## flyawayfishey

^^ same with me.  i just hang them on my wall.


----------



## GUNG

I love to utilize hooks, steel racks, and over the door organizers for storing my purses.  A coat hanger with the standard 5 hooks works great for hanging wristlets, pouchettes, belts, straps or whatever else.  Steel racks are great for arranging or lining up your bags neatly and being able to select one quickly and easily.


----------



## Roxana

I got a new glass display closet for em last week where I keep a couple of my nicest bags. The rest in a locker closet (IKEA)..


----------



## Bay

I keep mine in a glassdisplay.


----------



## yvr_honey

In a separate closet, in dustbags if possible (I can get a little lazy at times:shame. I also use the top shelf in the coat closet to keep 'everyday' work bags.


----------



## chai15

I Put it to their dust bag and keep it in my closet..


----------



## indi3r4

chai15 said:


> I Put it to their dust bag and keep it in my closet..



same here.. wipe it after i use it and back to the dust bag and into the closet..


----------



## xmelissax

I put them in their dustbags and then hang the dustbags strings from hangers in my closet. So the bags hang in their dustbags in my closet basically,haha.


----------



## bellapsyd

Roxana said:


> I got a new glass display closet for em last week where I keep a couple of my nicest bags. The rest in a locker closet (IKEA)..


LOVE IT!  Anyone know where you can get something like this cheap (need to save the big $$ for the bags!)???


----------



## paintednightsky

Gung in the second pic, what is that purple bag?  I know the first looks like your RM MAM but the second one I don't know, but I like the color.

Anyway what I do is use sterilite totes.  I don't have tons of space.  For certain more expensive ones I stuff them with bubble wrap.  But for all of them I cover them with dust bags and occasionally lotion them lightly if I don't use them for a while.  Of course how you do it depends on your space.  I saw one pic of a girl who has a ROOM shelves all for bags!!!


----------



## GUNG

^Its a Hayden Harnett Gaza Satchel in Prune

Sterilite containers rock! They are awesome for organizing stuff!


----------



## claireZk

I'll take a picture after I clean up :shame:

I have a shelf in my closet that's about 6" long with open plastic shoe-box sized bins, which that have smaller bags in them and individual bags that don't have dustbags.  Then I have my bags that are in dustbags on another 6" shelf below.  I'm running out of space so I need to figure something else out ush:


----------



## Roxana

bellapsyd said:


> LOVE IT! Anyone know where you can get something like this cheap (need to save the big $$ for the bags!)???


 
I got it at IKEA! It was 119 euros. But it's a really firm closet (not like the cheaper all-glass ones and has a lock, so I think that's not too expensive..) You can find it online (at least on the dutch site) as well. Good luck finding one!
(oh BTW it falls under the 'office' section)


----------



## pursefan06

I stuff them and put them in their dust bags and into the closet.


----------



## Caramel_QT

GUNG said:


> I love to utilize hooks, steel racks, and over the door organizers for storing my purses. A coat hanger with the standard 5 hooks works great for hanging wristlets, pouchettes, belts, straps or whatever else. Steel racks are great for arranging or lining up your bags neatly and being able to select one quickly and easily.


 
Gung, these photos just brings out emotions in me that are just not right toward handbags...I mean seriously....gorgeous collection. You should be proud. And they are all so nice and organized!!!!


----------



## jessi5786

This is an interesting thread, and some great organization tips!  Hope to see more in the future, I'm still working on my closet right now (it's too small!  )


----------



## chai15

I'm planning to have a separate closet for my bags..


----------



## yvalenz

I think I posted this in the Coach thread, but here's what I do: 

I have an older cedar chest that was too cumbersome for blankets - so now it's holds my bags. I use the plastic ID badges from Office Depot to label the dustcovers, then load them into the chest. For those that don't fit (too tall/bulky), they do under the bed in a plastic storage container from Target. I can fit about 8 bags in the container and it's really easy to get to


----------



## bellapsyd

Roxana said:


> I got it at IKEA! It was 119 euros. But it's a really firm closet (not like the cheaper all-glass ones and has a lock, so I think that's not too expensive..) You can find it online (at least on the dutch site) as well. Good luck finding one!
> (oh BTW it falls under the 'office' section)



Found it for all US tPF'ers  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30114613
$149


----------



## fashion1sta

The shelves were built in my closet, so before my bag craze i had clothes on top of them... but now i put my handbags in there- along with the dust bags covering them.


----------



## laundry

:shame: I don't have many bags, so I just keep them on the top shelf of my closet, packed with tissue and in their dustbags. Someday I'll work up to a cedar chest like yvalenz's though!


----------



## posk51

mine are stored inside the bags and then hung from hooks...I would love the space to have that IKEA display!  I see it at the store whenever I go, there is a whole area devoted to Shops and such. Do you think I could convince my DH to build on an extra room to the house so I could buy out that line at IKEA for all the clothes and bags?????


----------



## bellapsyd

posk51 said:


> mine are stored inside the bags and then hung from hooks...I would love the space to have that IKEA display!  I see it at the store whenever I go, there is a whole area devoted to Shops and such. Do you think I could convince my DH to build on an extra room to the house so I could buy out that line at IKEA for all the clothes and bags?????



If you convince him- let me know how you did it!  I would love to have one of those California closet organizer things......
PS- where is Chicago are you from?


----------



## ladysalesrep195

I have rows of hooks on the wall and hang the bags in their dustjackets on the pegs.


----------



## lily25

I have an Ikea wardrobe like this




in hubby's studio, for bags and pashminas/scarfs/umbrellas etc, and another one like that




for shoes. Only shoes right now are too many, and there are boxes scattered all around the house

I think I'll waive the idea of a baby, and turn the nursery into a bags and shoes room.


----------



## sep

GUNG said:


> I love to utilize hooks, steel racks, and over the door organizers for storing my purses.  A coat hanger with the standard 5 hooks works great for hanging wristlets, pouchettes, belts, straps or whatever else.  Steel racks are great for arranging or lining up your bags neatly and being able to select one quickly and easily.


GUNG!

What is the blue bag in the second picture with the yellow charm?  I love that color blue!!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

I have a bag shelf


----------



## Melissa71

yvalenz said:


> I think I posted this in the Coach thread, but here's what I do:
> 
> I have an older cedar chest that was too cumbersome for blankets - so now it's holds my bags.


  Awesome idea!  I have my Nana's cedar chest, I'm going to move all my bags into it!


----------



## shaurin

This is probably one of the dumbest posts ever and definitely one of the most insignificant "problems" to have, but how is everyone storing their handbags?  My problem is that I have quite a few, to the point where I don't remember the ones that I have and since many of them are stored in dust bags, it is hard to see what I have at a glance and I don't usually have the time to open up every bag to see what is in there.  Does anyone take photos of their bags like some people do with their shoes and put them on the outside?  If so, what do you attach the photos to -- the dustbag???


----------



## rorosity

Don't feel badly, I have the same problem.  I need to figure something out.  I wish I had enough room for a big wire bakers rack or something.  My closet is not big enough.


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Lots of girls here are super organized and will have great tips.  I just keep mine on the big, wraparound top shelf of my walk-in closet.  Some in dustbags and some outside (because I like looking at them)


----------



## Meta

I don't have that many bags but I think if you tie the tags on the drawstring dustbags that would help identify which bags are in which dustbags? :wondering Although if the bag didn't came with a tag you can easily just make one? Just an opinion.


----------



## GUNG

mockinglee said:


> I turned an Ikea bookcase into a purse and shoe display and put coat hooks along the walls. Bags in current rotation either hang on the hooks or sit in their own cubby in the display case. Purses I'm not using at the moment sit in their dustbags across the top of the bookcase.



Hey Mockinglee! Im really liking how your idea sounds.  Is there any possibility of seeing a picture of it?


----------



## mockinglee

Hermm.....the display is in a bit of disarray at the moment, but let me tidy it up and I'll take pics.


----------



## mockinglee

I found an old pic of me modeling my HH Hudson hobo. You can see the "shoe wall" as the FI calls it behind me.   Right now purses are in the top row of cubbies and across the top of the bookcase and shoes are in the other 3 rows. When the redo of that room is done, I'll have regular bookcases lining the wall to the right for shoes and the bookcase pictured will be allll for purses.  I also have hooks on the wall to the left to hang more purses and accessories.


----------



## bellapsyd

there's another thread on this with pictures: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-do-you-store-your-bags-pictures-please-230844.html

Just thought it was an FYI if anyone needed pics!


----------



## Roxana

^hmm, that link doesn't seem to work, or go to that thread... Or maybe it's just me?


----------



## JNH14

I keep mine in floor plastic boxes that fit underneath my bed and have rollers on them for the ease of pulling them out.  Then I have bigger tubs that hold all of my other bags sorted by color and style in their dustbags.


----------



## queenmab

purse-n-boots said:


> Rubbermade makes a great 5 shelf unit - for garage storage. They cost around $40 and have slots in the shelves for air circulation. I have several and they work great.


 
I also have this in my storage area.  It's a bit (well a LOT) over filled at the moment.


----------



## bellapsyd

Roxana said:


> ^hmm, that link doesn't seem to work, or go to that thread... Or maybe it's just me?




Here is the link again

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...u-store-your-bags-pictures-please-230844.html

in handbags and purses titled "how do you store your bags"  (in case link doesn't work)


----------



## slidegirlcass

I plan on starting a happy bag family this month and also want to take care of my less luxurious bags as well.  I also have some fakes that are actually real leather and very nice.  Right now I have them stacked flat in a giant snap-handle Rubbermaid container in my "closet" - the fourth bedroom in our house.  I just bought some waterfall faceouts from staples like in retail stores.  Instead of hanging them on gridwall, my boyfriend is going to screw them to a painted board and attach the board to the wall for me, but I know its not good for all bags to be out in open air.  Should I get a humidifier or a dehumidifier?  Should I hang some bags and store others?  I really dont know.  Thoughts?


----------



## FatsoFabulous

What do you mean "some fakes that are actually real leather and very nice?!?!?!" You're a bad girl! 

I prefer keeping all my bags in a dustbag atleast. I don't think leaving leather out in the open is a good idea. My 1st LV from yrs back (I hope it forgives me) was left out in my room...sometimes for months without being properly stored and after only about 2 years old, it has this clammy feel to the leather. I don't know how to describe it...kinda like "wet"/moldy. None of my other leather bags do that and I think it's because I put them back into the dustbag when not in usage.


----------



## slidegirlcass

I know, I know, but I got a couple of really cute fakes that are actually real leather, lambskin, etc.  For some getting an $80 copy of a $2000 bag is great, but for me its still a lot of money and they might be fakes but I do want to take care of them.  Like I said I am on a quest to start buying real luxury bags but I have a budget and I cant just toss out the bags I already have!  Maybe a leather conditioner and dehumidifier would take care of the bags?


----------



## madamestuff

At the moment, they're all stuffed with one of my boy's old (but clean!) jumpers, and then in their sleeper, and lined up on shelves. This is mostly because where we're living is somewhat transitory. When we move back to Australia again, or are confirmed to stay here a while longer, I usually keep them in individual cubby-hole things, stuffed, but on top of their dustbag and enclosed. ie, I can see into the cubby, but it's airtight. We have a dressing room though, which is why I can get away with this!

Hm... I have no idea if that make sense.

PS - not touching that fake element of your post with a ten foot pole (no offence intended)!


----------



## photomj

At first I had my bags in a Rubbermaid but I worried about the plastic container and the leather bags. My Husband bought me these orange "cable cuffs" from home depot (they're under $2 each). I attach those to my closet rods and put the purses in the dustbags and hang the dustbags from the cable cuff! It works out really well and is very organized!


----------



## gabz

i have a hanging canvas bag w little shelves i store them on in their dustcovers in the closet. rest go up on the top shelf


----------



## lolitakali

slidegirlcass said:


> I know, I know, but I got a couple of really cute fakes that are actually real leather, lambskin, etc. For some getting an $80 copy of a $2000 bag is great, but for me its still a lot of money and they might be fakes but I do want to take care of them. Like I said I am on a quest to start buying real luxury bags but I have a budget and I cant just toss out the bags I already have! Maybe a leather conditioner and dehumidifier would take care of the bags?



_*$80 for a FAKE.... man were you RIPPED!!! *_ Even for a FAKE they manage to pocket $80 plus from you and what you got another one too???  $160 total???   95% less???



slidegirlcass said:


> Owners of ridiculously expensive bags - you were so "in" when you bought that bag and now it sits on a shelf in your closet gathering dust. I spent 95% less than you did for a fake of the same bag thats in my closet as well. The difference is I was able to use all that saved money to do a multitude of other things. Doesnt that make you feel ridiculous?





WOW!!! _*SMART ALEC!
*And you need what???? *A bag storage to keep your FAKES??? SOOOO SMART ROTFLMAO!
*_


----------



## slidegirlcass

Perhaps you missed what I was saying in that other thread.  My point, which was not me standing alone as many others said the same thing, and that is there is nothing wrong with admiring a style but not wanting to pay $$$$ for it, especially when you are on a tight budget, fixed income, etc.

Over the last couple of years I have purchased a couple of knockoff bags - one of which was a piece of luggage that cost me $80 and is real leather.  Yes, I took it somewhere and had it confirmed.  It was cheaper than a crappy nylon piece of similar style and storage.  

I wasnt being smart, I was actually asking a question as to what its like to spend so much on something that you dont use after a while, I really am curious as to whether you get any lasting joy out of a trendy it bag that ends up in your closet after a few months (weeks?).  Ive never spent as much on a bag as I am planning on doing in the near future and I dont want to end up dissapointed.

And yes, I do want to store my bags nicely.  Leather and suede are still delicate materials regardless of where they came from or the label on them.  Are you saying because its not a $2000 Chanel bag that I dont deserve to keep them nice or carry them?  That I should let them get damaged or fall apart?  Like I said, I work hard for my money and when I spend it I dont want it to be for naught.  If you dont have any information relevant to what I asked and you just want to be nasty to me because I cant spend the same way you do, I would appreciate you just removing yourself from this conversation.  I didnt come here to be treated like crap because I bought something and want to take care of it.


----------



## sweetneet

slidegirlcass said:


> Perhaps you missed what I was saying in that other thread.  My point, which was not me standing alone as many others said the same thing, a*nd that is there is nothing wrong with admiring a style but not wanting to pay $$$$ for it, especially when you are on a tight budget, fixed income, etc*.



I'm sorry but I have to disagree. What about the fact that the $80 you spent on a fake bag went straight to support the COUNTERFEIT industry (supporting child labor in third-world countries, funding organized crime, etc?) Not to mention it's illegal (violates copyright, etc). Being on a "tight budget" is not an excuse. When I was a starving student, and i had no $$$, my bags came from Target and NineWest. And if you really like a style, there's always knockoffs or the "inspired-by" bags (Old Navy, Victoria's Secret and several others make bags that look a lot like designer bags).

Just FYI, fakes are not condoned on this forum!


----------



## slidegirlcass

sweetneet said:


> I'm sorry but I have to disagree. What about the fact that the $80 you spent on a fake bag went straight to support the COUNTERFEIT industry (supporting child labor in third-world countries, funding organized crime, etc?) Not to mention it's illegal (violates copyright, etc). Being on a "tight budget" is not an excuse. When I was a starving student, and i had no $$$, my bags came from Target and NineWest. And if you really like a style, there's always knockoffs or the "inspired-by" bags (Old Navy, Victoria's Secret and several others make bags that look a lot like designer bags).
> 
> Just FYI, fakes are not condoned on this forum!


 

I understand this.  I already own it.  I can obviously not return it.  I didnt say help me find some storage so I can buy fakes.  I said specifically that I was getting storage because Im planning on buying a new very real and very expensive (for me) bag.  I am not here to try and buy, sell, or advocate the sales or purchase of fake bags.  Im here because I want to find out how to store my new bag.  And like I said, if you have nothing helpful to say on that matter I would appreciate you keeping your opinions to yourself.  This is not a discussion thread for my choices in purchasing.  This is simply a quest for storage knowledge.


----------



## Leelee

gabz said:


> i have a hanging canvas bag w little shelves i store them on in their dustcovers in the closet. rest go up on the top shelf


That's a good idea.  Are the little shelves large enough to hold a Stam or a Speedy?  If not, what size or type of bag do they accomodate?

I need another option besides lining them up on my shelf.

Thanks!


----------



## lolitakali

OK, just to answer you in your own quote...



slidegirlcass said:


> Perhaps you missed what I was saying in that other thread.  My point, which was not me standing alone as many others said the same thing, and that is there is nothing wrong with admiring a style but not wanting to pay $$$$ for it, _*(Errrr so what IS so wrong NOT even spending A single DIME on in if you are on THAT tight of a budget?)*_ especially when you are on a tight budget, fixed income, etc.
> 
> Over the last couple of years I have purchased a couple of knockoff bags - one of which was a piece of luggage that cost me $80 and is real leather _*(I have spent $ 70 on my REAL PUCCI, real "thick & nice" silk marked down from $ 399... that is my 75% plus savings... better than the ideology of supporting a FAKE, and guess what, I do not have $80 to spend on a FAKE piece of real leather FAKE)*_.  Yes, I took it somewhere and had it confirmed.  It was cheaper than a crappy nylon piece of similar style and storage.
> 
> I wasnt being smart, I was actually asking a question as to what its like to spend so much on something that you dont use after a while, I really am curious _*(AS am I "curious" that is... you get tons of USE "like daily" of that FAKE luggage than my PUCCI as MY everyday purse that I USE every single day???)*_ as to whether you get any lasting joy out of a trendy it bag that ends up in your closet after a few months (weeks?).  Ive never spent as much on a bag as I am planning on doing in the near future and I dont want to end up dissapointed.  _*(You must be RICH (ER) than I am as I believe that every day (more) you USE out of an item is a CENT or a DOLLAR more you get from its use; hence the savings adds up... if you don't plan to use your FAKE as long as YOU live and YOU want storage for THEM... ISN'T that a "willing" waste of a SUPPOSEDLY USEFUL product as a purse and QUITE "ungreen" I might ADD!  PLUS that FAKE is notorious NOT to hold up well... SO what is your original point in buying them to save $$ as you justify in your case?)  Maybe you should INVEST some $$ and take some MATH  lessons and work out your logics and physics to help you learn ECONOMY (cost & effect) for you to save for a better future.  YOU do not NEED to learn better storage of your purse, YOU need to learn NOT buying PURSES period... IF you are Soooo Poor!  Poor Judgement is STILL NO EXCUSE for being Poor!*_
> 
> And yes, I do want to store my bags nicely.  Leather and suede are still delicate materials regardless of where they came from or the label on them.  Are you saying because its not a $2000 Chanel bag that I dont deserve to keep them nice or carry them?  That I should let them get damaged or fall apart?  Like I said, I work hard for my money and when I spend it I dont want it to be for naught.  If you dont have any information relevant to what I asked and you just want to be nasty to me because I cant spend the same way you do _*(I am probably only as poor as you, BUT you do NOT have to BE jealous when one can THINK, INVEST, NOT MAKE MISTAKE like you and unlike YOU, I have morals that I believe in NOT twisting logics and MAKE EXCUSES for condoning CRIME a.k.a. FRAUDS)*_, I would appreciate you just removing yourself from this conversation.  I didnt come here to be treated like crap because I bought something and want to take care of it.



*Education is only for people who wants to IMPROVE!
Not for a person willing to commit that mistake again and again!
Knowledge IS POWER or you will just be stuck in the same rut over and over again and maybe spreading that mistake YOU Choose to make and privately WISHING EVERYONE to make that SAME MISTAKE like YOU.... SO you don't make that MISTAKE ALONE!!!*


----------



## BagsRmyLife

We should try to be nice and not


----------



## pursecrzy

slidegirlcass said:


> I plan on starting a happy bag family this month and also want to take care of my less luxurious bags as well. I also have some fakes that are actually real leather and very nice. Right now I have them stacked flat in a giant snap-handle Rubbermaid container in my "closet" - the fourth bedroom in our house. I just bought some waterfall faceouts from staples like in retail stores. Instead of hanging them on gridwall, my boyfriend is going to screw them to a painted board and attach the board to the wall for me, but I know its not good for all bags to be out in open air. Should I get a humidifier or a dehumidifier? Should I hang some bags and store others? I really dont know. Thoughts?


 
To answer your original question-I would not store them in plastic. Keep them in the dustbags. Stuff them with acid free tissue paper to help them keep their shape. I use a leather nourisher about twice a year to keep the leather supple. As to humidifier/dehumidifier it depends on where you live and how humid/arid it is. You don't want them to be too dry or too wet. If you're comfortable, they're comfortable.


----------



## sep

It looks like slidegirlcass is new to the forum (only 21 posts).  Maybe she doesn't know how fake bags are produced or the social/ethical issues involved...  I never owned a fake bag (mostly because i sew and used to make a lot of my own purses when I was in college...  and once i could afford the good stuff...  that's what i wanted...)  but i didn't know anything about fake bags until i joined the forum...


Anyway, it might be a nice idea for new members to get a link to an article about this when they join...


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I think you could have asked for suggestions on how to store your bags without specifically saying they are fakes, especially since fakes are frowned upon on this forum. I wouldn't come on here and ask "How should I store my authentic bags?" It's just not relevant to your question.

In regards to your question, I have a organizer with little cubes that's probably the size of a nightstand (similar to the shoe organizers), and I put my bags in there in their dust bags. That way I can see them all! You could try that!


----------



## slidegirlcass

lolitakali said:


> OK, just to answer you in your own quote...
> 
> 
> 
> *Education is only for people who wants to IMPROVE!*
> *Not for a person willing to commit that mistake again and again!*
> *Knowledge IS POWER or you will just be stuck in the same rut over and over again and maybe spreading that mistake YOU Choose to make and privately WISHING EVERYONE to make that SAME MISTAKE like YOU.... SO you don't make that MISTAKE ALONE!!!*


 

Im going to go ahead and stop responding to you because that post makes pretty much no sense.  Consider this the last.  At this point you are just putting words in my mouth because I obviously never said I wanted anyone to be like me and despite what you say I am not at home secretly "WISHING EVERYONE to make that SAME MISTAKE like YOU".  Dont you have anything better to do?  You think I'm going to say to myself "you know what, self, you should listen to that psycho on TPF because even though she has had nothing nice to say and never actually answered the original question, she must be right about everything!"?  How can you expect someone to listen to you, respect what you say, and then follow your advice if you are nasty, condescending, and rude? Perhaps you should work on your people skills instead of spending time here judging people and being mean.


----------



## sweetneet

sep said:


> It looks like slidegirlcass is new to the forum (only 21 posts).  Maybe she doesn't know how fake bags are produced or the social/ethical issues involved...  I never owned a fake bag (mostly because i sew and used to make a lot of my own purses when I was in college...  and once i could afford the good stuff...  that's what i wanted...)  but i didn't know anything about fake bags until i joined the forum...
> 
> 
> Anyway, i*t might be a nice idea for new members to get a link to an article about this when they join.*..



good idea, here's a link to an article about fake bags:

http://www.hilary.com/fashion/fakeorfendi.html

i've pasted part of this article here:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] *Did You Know?* 


Selling counterfeits is definitely illegal, but so is buying them. While you can't be prosecuted for buying counterfeit items, they could be confiscated from you when you pass through, say, an airport.  
Buying counterfeit merchandise helps keep sweatshops and child labor in third world countries in business.  
If you want the real thing but can't afford to buy it, look for department and chain store items that closely resemble designer bags in look. Brands like Guess imitate the Coach signature print, replacing the "C" with a "G," and emulate the distinct triangular, metal Prada label by printing "Guess" in the middle instead of "Prada." These aren't considered counterfeits because they imitate the fashion style, not the actual logo, which is considered "artistic license."
[/FONT]

and here's another article, from Bankrate:
http://www.bankrate.com/brm/news/advice/scams/20040929a1.asp


----------



## Yria

Getting back to the topic of the thread. 

Dust bags are really good to have. If you hang them openly then they will get damage. Doesn't sound like a good idea. It sounds kind of fun to do that. But that's alot of money to risk those bags getting ruin.


----------



## sweetneet

My Purse Addiction said:


> *I think you could have asked for suggestions on how to store your bags without specifically saying they are fakes, especially since fakes are frowned upon on this forum. I wouldn't come on here and ask "How should I store my authentic bags?" It's just not relevant to your question*.
> 
> In regards to your question, I have a organizer with little cubes that's probably the size of a nightstand (similar to the shoe organizers), and I put my bags in there in their dust bags. That way I can see them all! You could try that!



ITA! 

And to answer the original question, i use shelves from IKEA to store my bags, and i keep bags in their dustbags (accessories like wallets go in their dustbag inside a box). the ikea shelves are nice because the cupboards are glass so you can see through them. this is somewhat of an old picture, as I have more stuff now, and my bags/accessories are starting to take over the right shelf as well 

oh, and i also keep this shelf in a room that's dark (away from direct sunlight). 












BTW, i would advise to NOT use a humidifier in storing your bags, too much humidity promotes growth of mold.


----------



## sep

I love your shelves sweetneet!  Were they hard to put together?


----------



## bellabird

hmmm


----------



## slidegirlcass

Believe me, that argument is over.  Im happy to be back on topic and appreciate all the advice!  

Also in regard to the humidifier, I was curious because my friend in high school worked in a leather shop and they had this machine that sprayed a light mist of conditioned water through the ENTIRE STORE every 12 hours to keep the items from drying out and cracking during the ultra dry winter.  Haha, she ended up with really soft skin because it always sprayed at night when she was closing up.


----------



## titania029

sweetneet, those are nice!  I'm afraid to go into IKEA, too many people , but maybe I'll risk it for these shelves!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Some of the comments in this thread are damn right rude ! If you have issues with each other then please utilize the PM or ignore feature. Just dont spread it here.

 Lets show some respect for the forum please.


----------



## FatsoFabulous

Awwww...I love how sweetneet even has little pictures of what is inside each of her LV accessory boxes. I wish you could come over and help me organize.


----------



## sweetneet

sep said:


> I love your shelves sweetneet!  Were they hard to put together?



thanks! and no, i don't think they were that hard to put together! my DH did it though, so what do I know, lol

and i got the idea of putting pictures on the boxes from other posters in the Louis Vuitton forum. i thought it was good cuz i was always forgetting what was in each box, lol


----------



## Keger904

I am a young working female with a serious addiction to not only handbags but shoes.  I have an entire armoire dedicated to over 50 pairs of shoes... however I do not know what to do with all of my larger totes that I carry to work.  I have about 15 larger bags that do not fit in my closets.  Both closets = full.  smaller handbags = barely into two drawers.  I was wondering if anybody has ever seen a clever article of furniture that can store larger handbags/totes without jeaprodizing their shape/form?  Right now they are arranged by color on my floor lining the wall.

Please give me any ideas or any articles of furniture you have seen.  Not looking to hang them in closet, shelf space is not available.... not going to display them on wall.  I want them out of sight.  Similar to my armoire of shoes... out of site but beautifully displayed when opened.

I will be thankful for any advice!

-Katie in delaware


----------



## balihai88

Not sure if this is what you have in mind, but how about one of those pantry things? The shelves are tall so you could probably line up the bags, though I'm not sure if they'd be deep enough?

http://www.target.com/Pantry-Promo-Storage-Cabinet-White/dp/B0002I6FHM/sr=1-4/qid=1203880614/ref=sr_1_4/602-8185907-1238268?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k%3Apantry&page=1


----------



## Bag Fetish

I bought this at Ikea, This is when I was just putting it together. I bought two but will get more soon. I just put the doors on opposite sides that it opens like wardrobe. It has adjustable shelves it will work with any bag and it doesnt take up much space.  they were rather cheap as well.  





Keger904 said:


> I am a young working female with a serious addiction to not only handbags but shoes.  I have an entire armoire dedicated to over 50 pairs of shoes... however I do not know what to do with all of my larger totes that I carry to work.  I have about 15 larger bags that do not fit in my closets.  Both closets = full.  smaller handbags = barely into two drawers.  I was wondering if anybody has ever seen a clever article of furniture that can store larger handbags/totes without jeaprodizing their shape/form?  Right now they are arranged by color on my floor lining the wall.
> 
> Please give me any ideas or any articles of furniture you have seen.  Not looking to hang them in closet, shelf space is not available.... not going to display them on wall.  I want them out of sight.  Similar to my armoire of shoes... out of site but beautifully displayed when opened.
> 
> I will be thankful for any advice!
> 
> -Katie in delaware


----------



## kerilynn3

I have bought some large plastic storage boxes and label what bags are in which box.
They do take up space, but these are second only to my children on my list of priorities!!  Oh yeah, and my husband.


----------



## Nectarine25

Bag Fetish said:


> I bought this at Ikea, This is when I was just putting it together. I bought two but will get more soon. I just put the doors on opposite sides that it opens like wardrobe. It has adjustable shelves it will work with any bag and it doesnt take up much space.  they were rather cheap as well.



Do you remember what the name of the case was? I want to get one of those!


----------



## L etoile

I have a Handy Hold All for my cheaper totes (i.e. those without dust bags or boxes):
http://store.simplysarahshaw.com/handbaghangers.html


----------



## Nectarine25

Bag Fetish's storage unit is called ANEBODA listed at 49&#8364;.


----------



## blu5h

Do any of you keep the paper that comes with the bag to keep its shape?

I threw it out and need some tips or suggestions on how to store my bags!


----------



## shoeguru3

I stuff socks in the ones that need to stand upright and put their bags on them in my closet.


----------



## sweetneet

i usually don't stuff anything in my bags...i do keep them in their dustbags though. i also keep them in a shelf with glass doors, and away from direct sunlight.

here is a pic of how i store my bags. i got the shelves from Ikea, were fairly cheap! 






same pic, but with dustbags taken off


----------



## Regina07

I stuff with either paper or extra towels, then line them up in my closet or hang from hangers.


----------



## jennot

I stuff my bags with those "sealed air" bags you get from parcels.


----------



## sweetneet

i bought some shelves at Ikea as well, they're called "BILLY", and they're pretty cheap! the glass doors make it look really nice.


----------



## iluvapples123

i stuff towels, so they stay their shape.


----------



## evenflow

I stuff T-shirts if I feel like the leather might get wrinkled or something, but usually I just put in it the dust bag and put it in my closet.. I love the sweetneet's shelf! Maybe I should look for a shelf like that...


----------



## glamourgirlpink

I keep the tissue it is stuffed with and just restuff after each use.  I also keep them in their dustbags and boxes stored on a shelf in my closet as this keeps it away from the sunlight.


----------



## Bag Fetish

bags that flop I  roll up an old towel and use it. otherwise nothing.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Nectarine25 said:


> Bag Fetish's storage unit is called ANEBODA listed at 49.



 thats correct, I think I paid 99$ CND for them


----------



## redskater

what a great shelf!  I usually  just stuff with towels to keep the leather from wrinkling.  I only use bags when I'm storing them for awhile, if I don't see them, I forget about them.


----------



## Keger904

this is great! keep the ideas coming!

I'm looking into these ikea storage units to make sure that the purses would fit (dimension wise)


----------



## Nectarine25

I really like Sweetneet's  Billy cases as well. I'll have to go to IKEA next week and check these both out! I have a move coming up at the end of the month and I have been looking for something like this. Thanks for the tips ladies


----------



## BagsRmyLife

eckertle said:


> I have a Handy Hold All for my cheaper totes (i.e. those without dust bags or boxes):
> http://store.simplysarahshaw.com/handbaghangers.html


 


They have similar purse hooks at the container store too. Not bad for bags that you use a lot more than others.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Sweetneet your closet looks great. I agree IKEA has a lot of good storage units for bags. Bookscases...bag cases..samething. Now if I only had the room in my house for something like that.


----------



## hamster

Hi, I would like to know how you ladies store your bags, Chloe or otherwise.

On the Chloe care card, it actually says to stuff the bag with tissue paper and store upright. I'm wondering if everyone does this. The paddington for example, falls into a lump of leather when it's empty, so isn't it tempting to store it like that?? I wonder if that is bad for the bag in the long run. I think for more structured bags it will be less tricky.

Looking forward to hear your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## lindz-0901

I always stuff my paddies when I don't use them...I don't know why really I just do! I can't see it really affecting the bag that much!
xx


----------



## MissEvil

At first I just stored in the dust bag but then I saw it was falling down and looked diffrent so I now store my bags with some tissue paper.


----------



## llson

I store mine with tissue paper and keep them in their dustbags.  I've found if left unstuffed for too long--(some of the smoother leather bags), they can develop some wrinkle folds that are sometimes hard to get out.


----------



## KittyKittyKitty

Hi Ladies ~

I Stuff all of my Paddys and keep them in their dustbags and I have an empty dresser in the spare bedroom with deep drawers so each one has her own drawer to "sleep" in.

I really need to get a life....

Kitty


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

My bags have their own section of my closet enclosed on shelves.  I don't keep them in dustbags or stuffed - because I rotate every other day and need to get to them regularly.  I haven't seen any adverse effects from leaving them unstuffed or unbagged.  They are not kept near sunlight and cannot accumulate dust and are all on rotation.


----------



## divnanata

Like a fool. Willy nilly. I desperately need to get a closet company in to make custom shelving but such a thing is NOT at the top of my DH's list - DARN!


----------



## Mxygxy999

I stuff my bags with tissue papers and they are in their sleeper bags.  I have a bag closet, well....half of it... bottom half is bags and top half I hang my wool sweaters so moth balls at top half.  Paddy hardware stored separately, don't want to dent the leather

Div:  I got mine closet at Ikea on sale for $129, great for bags and sweaters!


----------



## hamster

Very interesting responses ladies, thanks 

Kitty and acshih, you do baby your bags so  I am short of space here though and want to make sure that my bags are secure at the same time  I slip the padlock into the outside pocket - thanks for pointing out the dent effect.

daisyrockyrosie, i value accessibility too. I am forever rushing out of the house  and sometimes don't have time to switch bags. I used to keep some in their dustbags in the cupboard and then have a few lying outside which i use often.


----------



## olivia56

I also keep them stuffed and in their dust bags. I have a few rows in the closet for my bags to sit in.


----------



## Varied_obsessions

I got tired of them being in bags so.....


----------



## Mxygxy999

OMG!  My dream collection, a bag in every color.  In love with the colors on your top shelf.  Love the patent red, finding the proper "red" is sooooo hard!  And is that a lime-green bag on the top left of the shelf, or is it light yellow??  Beautiful!!


----------



## divnanata

acshih said:


> I stuff my bags with tissue papers and they are in their sleeper bags. I have a bag closet, well....half of it... bottom half is bags and top half I hang my wool sweaters so moth balls at top half. Paddy hardware stored separately, don't want to dent the leather
> 
> Div: I got mine closet at Ikea on sale for $129, great for bags and sweaters!


Well - I have to run to the Container Store then! Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately there isn't an Ikea in the St. Louis area. There SHOULD be - LOL!


----------



## llson

Varied_obsessions said:


> I got tired of them being in bags so.....


 

Love it--- what eye candy!!


----------



## divnanata

WOW - Varied Obsessions!!! You have so many incredible bags! See through and fabulous!!!


----------



## krikri

Unless it is a rigid bag, you may need to stuff it with some material so it stands upright. The more the bag wobbles down in storage, the weaker and more crumpled the leather gets, and the more it loses it shines. I store my bags on bag hangers but I stuff them up first.


----------



## Varied_obsessions

acshih said:


> OMG! My dream collection, a bag in every color. In love with the colors on your top shelf. Love the patent red, finding the proper "red" is sooooo hard! And is that a lime-green bag on the top left of the shelf, or is it light yellow?? Beautiful!!


 
Thanks so much!:shamethat's supposed to be blushing,but it looks kinda constipated doesn't it?) It's a yellow green or greenish yellow bag. lol


----------



## Balchlfen

Love your collection *Varied_obsessions*! 

I store my bags in a closet in my dressing room - each bag has it's own little compartment. And I stuff my bags and store them in their dustbags


----------



## chakakhan

My paddys are stuffed and napping in NAP boxes (which are great, study boxes).


----------



## Elle Candy

Varied_obsessions said:


> I got tired of them being in bags so.....


 

Wow! So colorful!


----------



## Cat_uk

Varied_obsessions said:


> I got tired of them being in bags so.....


 
Oh wow, what a great way to store ur bags, I love how u can see them all, no chance of any getting lost in the back of ur waldrobe! 

Mine are all stuffed with tissue paper and in their dustbags, they live in the spare room under the desk. Not great really......I shall have to put my thinking cap on


----------



## art passion

Varied_obsessions said:


> I got tired of them being in bags so.....


 

*Oh WOW* ~ I am really impressed!!! 
The lovely variety of coulour must mean that you can use them as jewellery, colour co-ordinating EVERY outfit!!!! 
This is what I hope to _*eventually*_ achieve 

Back to thread ~ mine are stuffed and fast asleep in their dust bags.


----------



## susieserb

What a treat to look at V_O's collection.  I like the way this woman's thinks.  There's no way I'll stuff my bag and have it inside of a duster.  It's not that I'm not stupid, I'm just *L.A.Z.Y*........I have a very long, deep shelf above my hanging clothes; it also has allot of height above it.

Flat purses, purses with little depth, get stacked on their sides.  Wider bags are spooned in like little soldiers.  So when I get dressed in the morning I'll pull a bag out and hold it up to my clothed body.  If it doesn't pass the muster, I pull another bag out.  With this system I can achieve my purpose quickly.  Sometimes I'll evaluate three bags before I decide.

It's my favorite part of the day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariabdc

I always stuff them and put them to sleep in their bags... Even if I am going to use the same bag next day...
The problem is, storing them in their dustbags draws everybody's attention, so when my parents/sister come round I put some of them in a compartment under my bed (dont know the English for this, sorry) to avoid awkward  questions...


----------



## hamster

*Varied_obsessions*, WOW!  How long did it take to build this collection? Have you ever experienced dye transfer between your bags?

*krikri*, what's a bag hanger? can u post a pic pls? 

*susieserb*, me likey!  sounds like so much fun. i'm forever rushing though... i should learn to enjoy my bags like that too


----------



## Soleil

Varied_obsessions said:


>



*WOW* that is sooo gorgy!
Rainbow of colors in a glass cabinet.... love it!


----------



## kymmie

*Varied_obsessions, so fabulous! The colors are like a candy store!*

*I store my bags in their dust bags in an armoire - bags on the shelves. Small accessories in the drawers.  Its  a plain pine armoire I bought from Eddie Bauer about ten years ago.  After seeing Varried_obsessions glass cabinet, I am going shopping for one!*


----------



## chloehandbags

Varied_obsessions said:


> I got tired of them being in bags so.....


 

They look beautiful like that, but I have to say, I would worry about colour transfer and possible adhesion... :s


----------



## chloehandbags

chakakhan said:


> My paddys are stuffed and napping in NAP boxes (which are great, study boxes).


 

I keep the majority of my bags in NAP boxes, too (especially the larger ones). 

Clutches and wallets I use frequently I keep in a chest of drawers.


----------



## _so_what?

Balchlfen said:


> Love your collection *Varied_obsessions*!
> 
> I store my bags in a closet in my dressing room - each bag has it's own little compartment. And I stuff my bags and store them in their dustbags


 
I undersign your post, 'cause I think the same and I do the same!!!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

After having a really good look at all the lovely bags you've got on the collection thread, I thought it might be interesting to find out where and how we all store these gorgeous bags! 

I've only got the one at the minute (although I hope I shall being adding to this!), but I keep mine in it's dustbag in the bottom of my wardrobe, alongside other bags and shoes (which I keep in their boxes!!).

It's all getting a bit crowded in there and I get worried that I'm going to scratch or crush my lovely bags.

Some of you have quite a collection (!) so I was wondering, what do you do?


----------



## Contessa

Yep....I have a black crash LM and Fuschia LMM and both are kept in their respective dustcovers and in my walk-in closet (which is cooler than the rest of my house) when not in use.


----------



## kings_20

Mine are kept in their dustbags/stuffed on the floor of my spare closet.  The space is getting more and more crowded though.  I may have to do some moving around of things to make more room for my incoming BEs.


----------



## Samia

Well I am yet to recieve my mini HM but I already have a space reserved for her! I got a small sort of a shelving unit from Ikea, its in my bedroom, and I store all my bags there. There is a little more empty space for maybe 2 or 3 BE bags


----------



## h82bl82

Both my SM's are in their dustbags, on a shelf in my closet.


----------



## audball67

My two are in dustbags on closet shelves, along with my other bags.  I recently downsized so nothing is squished...tho' I don't know what I'm going to do when my glossy apple gets here LOL!


----------



## savvy23

Away from my kids and the DH!  Just kidding!  In my walk in closet on 3 shelves dedicated to my bags in their dustcovers or giftboxes!


----------



## sweetneet

i only have one BE bag right now but i keep all my bags in their dustbags, inside Ikea shelves with glass doors (for more pics, can follow link in my sig)


----------



## *suzi*

^^^Very cool Sweetneet.

I have hooks along one entire wall of my walk in closet that holds all my bags in their dustbags. I also keep my scarves and belts on the wall too.


----------



## lccsue

Sweetneet your glass shelving is awesome!  I wish I had the room.  It must be nice to have all your gorgeous bags on display!

I only have one BE and have been wearing it non-stop but as soon as I do store it, it will be in its gorgeous dustbag, with stuffing inside to keep it nice.  

I consider it my MVB (most-valuable-bag)


----------



## pinkshoulders

In the dustbags, in labeled canvas boxes from the Container Store.  Yes, this takes up oogobs of space but my bags are protected and not squashed.


----------



## cabrielle

LOL thanks for posting this i do the same things and with all those bag sometimes i forget which purse is in which! Also where am i supposed to put my wallets? I have them in there indv. boxes beside my duster bags but I so need a better way of organizing. I mean I spent a lot of money on my bags and I want to show them off.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I like the idea of an Ikea cabinet! 
Might be tempted to eventually get one.
However, I've got to be in a certain frame of mind before I tackle going into Ikea!
The way you get herded around their one-way system in the store is pretty daunting - mind you, DH is usually pretty good at working out any short cuts.
I am still vaguely haunted by the memory of my son when he was about 3 years old needing to go to the loo when we were in the depths of Ikea!!! Not good!!


----------



## lisa1002

I have no good solution either, but I'm thinking I might try this http://www.kangaroomstorage.com/product/closet/61/kangaroom-hanging-purse-organizer.html#


----------



## deelaa

I just store mine in the storage bag and place it on a shelf in my closet, but no I don't stuff it with tissue paper....It doesn't make a difference it still looks good when I take it out


----------



## Puppeh

A little off topic, but I steal my husband's car cover dust bags and use those. They are perfect--breathable and light. I only have 2, but I will wait until he replaces one so i can have more.

I also bet those cheap bags you can buy at the grocery store would make good dustcovers too. They are also light and breathable.

To answer the question, i put them in dustcovers and hang them on hangers. it is not the best way to do it, as it'd hard to sort through them all.


----------



## Star15Rin

I have mine stuffed with those plastic air-filled bags people use for shipping things. I used use tissue paper, but in the summer I was afraid it was get humid and the paper would be damp-ish. I don't have my baby Paddy stuffed yet, I should get around to that. My Chloes are in their dust bags, LVs in their bags and boxes (which I have heard it's bad to keep them in the boxes, but I love LV boxes so much!!!).


----------



## jacico

^^^Using the plastic air-filled bags is a great idea   I found using the tissue paper to be too time consuming (especially for the larger bags) and began stuffing them with rolled-up t-shirts (DH gets tons of 'promo' type t-shirts that he never wears.)  Once stuffed I keep them on shelves in my closet.  I used to keep them in their dustbags, but don't anymore -- seeing them every morning when I'm getting ready just makes me happy :shame: so only those in non-regular-rotation are in their dustbags.  Love your collection, *V_O*


----------



## awayfromblue

Haha, I feel really mean to my bags now....ush:

I stick them in the dust bags, stuffed with tissue paper sometimes, and thrown the dust bags all on top of each other. I have a little pile of dust-bagged bags.

I do rotate through them quite frequently though...

I think I need some shelving in place to stop them stacking on top of each other!


----------



## hamster

rinstar311 said:


> I have mine stuffed with those plastic air-filled bags people use for shipping things. I used use tissue paper, but in the summer I was afraid it was get humid and the paper would be damp-ish. I don't have my baby Paddy stuffed yet, I should get around to that. My Chloes are in their dust bags, LVs in their bags and boxes (which I have heard it's bad to keep them in the boxes, but I love LV boxes so much!!!).



Hi, i agree that the airbags is a good idea - I'd have to look for a shop where i can buy them from. My friend suggested kitchen towel rolls - I think that's brilliant too coz it saves time compared to loose paper.

Why is it bad to keep LV in their boxes? Does this only apply to LV?


----------



## lkim16

I ususally stuff them with tissue and in their duster bag. BUT I always always ask the store to wrap it up in a gift box.  Although having every bag in it's own box takes a lot of room, it gives me peace of mind.


----------



## serene

This other day my mom got a great idea where I should put all my bags. She's a little annoying because she don't like that I buy so much bags and have nowhere to put them.
But the idea was this: I have these loooong shelfs on my two walls close to roof, that there is just enough space to keep pile of books and small boxes. I just need to take those down and put my bags there so you can see them where ever you are in the room! The only problem is that what about the dust? I have only dustbags for specific bags and no ulteriors. 
I don't know is it worth of crying after 10 bags but some of them are pretty good looking and new so I don't want them to get ruin so quickly :shame:

So where do you keep all your beautiful bags?


----------



## gucci fan

I keep my chanels in their dustbag in the box and the others in their dustbag on a shelf.


----------



## Jahpson

I try to keep my bags in boxes, but it makes everything look so cluttered (i keep the dustbags though) I keep them on the shelf in my closet


----------



## jellybeanz

I keep them lined up, in their dustbags, on 2 long shelves just above eye-level in my closet.  Smaller ones go on vertical shelves in the closet, and "retired" ones are in their dustbags in my armoire.


----------



## lpsimer

Definitely keep in dustbags and boxes. For the ones who don't have dustbags, I put them in pillow cases.


----------



## veyda

I keep them in dust bags  on shelves in the closet. The ones that don't have dust bags are kept in pillow cases. My current spring/summer bags in rotation are kept on a tall coat rack with hooks in the corner so I can change them out easily.


----------



## uwhuskygirl

I put all of mine in a hall closet dedicated solely to my bags. I put up a little extra shelving so that there's enough room for all of them to sit. The biggest ones go up top and the smaller ones go on the bottom. And then I have another separate Jack Gomme weekender that all of my clutches go in. They all sit in their dust bags though.


----------



## Bag Fetish

in the bag closet,





serene said:


> This other day my mom got a great idea where I should put all my bags. She's a little annoying because she don't like that I buy so much bags and have nowhere to put them.
> But the idea was this: I have these loooong shelfs on my two walls close to roof, that there is just enough space to keep pile of books and small boxes. I just need to take those down and put my bags there so you can see them where ever you are in the room! The only problem is that what about the dust? I have only dustbags for specific bags and no ulteriors.
> I don't know is it worth of crying after 10 bags but some of them are pretty good looking and new so I don't want them to get ruin so quickly :shame:
> 
> So where do you keep all your beautiful bags?


----------



## ladysalesrep195

My husband installed three linear peg hooks in my closet. They are normally hanging there in their dustbags. A few smaller bags are in a portable sweater shelf zippered hanger.


----------



## Sez

Wherever I have space to tuck them away (in their dustbags of course). Some are in my closet, some in drawers under my bed...some on the shelves under my desk. But I am clean out of room now, so if I get a new one something else will have to go!!!


----------



## sdkitty

top shelf of closet in their dust bags


----------



## Leelee

I keep all my bags in their dustbags on shelves in my closet.  I have them organized by label.  For example, all my MJ's are together, all my Dior's, etc.  I keep all my LV's in their boxes as well as their dust bags just b/c their boxes are so extra nice!


----------



## jchiara

Well, I wish I could have my own shrine.....  I have them all in their own dustbags and then in those big plastic crates with tops that you get that stack.  I have four in my closet - and I make sure not to squish them - heaviest bags on the bottom, lightest on top.


----------



## Bitten

I only have limited space so I keep larger bags in their dust bags and then in the store bags lined up under my bed.  Smaller bags go in their dust bags on a shelf in my closet.

There are probably a couple of threads along this line - you should do a search.  And check out the closet threads in the Wardrobe subforum - you should get some good ideas


----------



## bruinsfan

I have 2 large storage containers- one under my bed and one under the bed in the guest bedroom.  All bags are stored in dust bags.  Unfortunately, I m now out of room and my husband said he's sure that means "I'm done", but I'm sure it means I just have to be more creative.


----------



## bextasy

i keep mine in the dust bags in these little cubbies i had made for each one!


----------



## PursePrincess

Top shelf of my closet in dust bags.


----------



## blessedokie

I'm also a new member, and found this site because I googled a question about storage for handbags.  I would like to put each one in a plastic see-through storage box, but am afraid the plastic might have a bad effect on the leather.  Does anyone have an idea about this?  I have the cloth storage bags, but dislike them because I can't see what's inside, plus they don't stand up on my shelves very well in the bags.  Should I re-think this???  I could get some canvas boxes with see-through lids, but they aren't as easy to stack on my shelves.  I'm in a quandry.  Hope someone can help!


----------



## claireZk

^ I have a shelf in my closet just for bags.  The bigger ones in dustbags just sit on the shelves, but the smaller ones and ones without bags are in clear plastic containers (without the lids... don't want to smoosh the bags).  I don't see how the plastic could adversely affect the leather. The containers are made for storage


----------



## sweetneet

i use shelves from Ikea (super-cheap). can add glass doors too, which make it nice for display. i usually store the bags in their dustbags though.

if you follow the link in my sig, it will take you to my collection thread and in there i put the name/price of the Ikea shelves/doors (i can't remember now how much they were right now)


----------



## pinkshoulders

*Blessedokie*, I have canvas boxes with clear windows on the front!  I got them at the Container Store, and they come in two sizes.  I do label them using a p-touch labeler, but you would not have to.

The thing I did with the boxes is air them out first (they come folded flat) and spray them with an organic deodorizer and make sure they were dry before I put my bags in them.  So far they have been great.


----------



## gloss_gal

I like sweetneet and pinkshoulders' suggestions.  Plastic is not breathable so you need something like the storage system or the boxes.


----------



## shyne1025

I have been browsing through the "your bag showcase" thread in search for a way to store my purses and shoes. Since most of those who posts photos of their collections, only showed the purses themselves but not how they store them! I am in the process of organizing my purses and would appreciate if you ladies(gents?) can post photos of how you store them!

--Mods-- if there is a similar thread already kindly merged this one. thanks !!


----------



## shyne1025

anyone? please?


----------



## mockinglee

There are a lot of threads about this. Here are some you might find helpful:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/handbag-storage-873.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/where-do-you-keep-your-bags-279315.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/help-organization-and-handbag-storage-254205.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/options-for-bag-storage-243518.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-do-you-store-your-bags-254425.html


----------



## jen6292

I store all my bags in the dust bag that they came with in my closet on the shelves. I have not accquired a big enough collection for an armoire!


----------



## shyne1025

mockinglee said:


> There are a lot of threads about this. Here are some you might find helpful:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/handbag-storage-873.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/where-do-you-keep-your-bags-279315.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/help-organization-and-handbag-storage-254205.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/options-for-bag-storage-243518.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-do-you-store-your-bags-254425.html



 thanks


----------



## Plain&Simple

^^ lol at the thread #


----------



## shyne1025




----------



## EmilyisradXcore

I keep mine on the top shelf of my closet, on display on my vanity chair, and some hanging on the corners of a clothing rack.
I'm running out of space. =(

Anyone care to provide pictures?

Oh and HI, I'm new.


----------



## lark_lulu

Hi and welcome. 

I keep most of my bags at the countryside house in a pine closet; I would like to have them all in the city but my flat does not have much storing space.


----------



## bisousx

I have a special closet from IKEA for my bags. However, after seeing some of the TPF'ers gorgeous closets, I think I might have to switch the doors to glass doors so my bags can really be on display.


----------



## Bag Fetish

another great thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/where-do-you-keep-your-handbags-142398.html


----------



## tatertot

I keep all of my bags stored in their dustbags on a bookshelf just for my bags. I also keep a large basket on the shelf for my accessories and smaller stuff. I also have a stand with drawers for my Balenciaga bags to keep them out of the light. I always stuff them so they don't lose their shape and put a dryer sheet inside to keep them smelling fresh.


----------



## bABy Steffy

I have shelves above my closet that I thought was plenty of purse storage when we bought the house....now what do I think???  I need more space!


----------



## Couture Dreams

i just built a special shelf for mines. theyre displayed beautifully now


----------



## bextasy

i keep mine in separate cubbies i had built for them


----------



## sweetneet

i keep my bags in shelves i got from Ikea. they are regular white bookshelves, with glass doors. they work pretty well.  you can see pix if you follow the link to my collection thread in my signature


----------



## lolitakali

Top shelves in my walk in.


----------



## i<3handbags

I need something that can hang in my closet. I would like something that can hold up to large size bags. I bought a hanging shelf that was supposed to hold sweaters and bags, but my HH Marlowe stuck out off the end of the shelf. So I took it back. I don't have room to get a cabinet to keep them in. I need to be able to hold up to 10 bags.


----------



## Stormy Heart

IKEA , baby !!


----------



## shewolfy12

Which item at Ikea???


----------



## shewolfy12

Which item at Ikea???


----------



## Roe

i hang the ones that are on rotatation on hangers as if they were clothes


----------



## i<3handbags

Roe said:


> i hang the ones that are on rotatation on hangers as if they were clothes


I did do that, until I noticed it was making the leather straps mold(as in shape, not actual mold) around the hanger.


----------



## sl57

I use this from bed bath and beyond.. works like a dream
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2612giw&s=3


----------



## escstlu

I use this and love it....give it to all my friends for gifts too. 
http://www.simplysarahshaw.com/


----------



## BagLuver

I store mine stuffed in their dustbags and keep them on the shelves at the top of my closet.


----------



## beljwl

This is how I store mine. I keep them stuffed and in their dustbags


----------



## stylestar86

s157- I like it! Do your bags collect dust like that though? I need ideas on how to store my bags. My fiance and I are building a home and I am designing my walk in closet (actually it's an a seperate room).


----------



## cristalena56

sl57 said:


> I use this from bed bath and beyond.. works like a dream
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2612giw&s=3


me too!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Top shelf of my closet. If you don't have...try to install a shelf on top of your clothing rod if you have room.


----------



## Roe

i<3handbags said:


> I did do that, until I noticed it was making the leather straps mold(as in shape, not actual mold) around the hanger.



really?  wow i haven't had that problem as of yet....i only have about 10 hanging like that..again the ones that are in rotation for the month mostly.  the others i keep in bins in their dustbags. i really need a room for a closet. lol


----------



## shyne1025

I got a glass showcase from Ikea for 59bucks! You can check out my showcase from the link below..


----------



## Samia

^^ I have a separate shelving unit from Ikea too, everything stays in their dustbags.


----------



## chelleb22

I absolutely love the bookcase idea Sweetneet!!  So much so that I'm visiting Ikea this weekend, thanks for sharing your clever idea!


----------



## SugarRx

I keep them on shelving in my closet in their original dustbag, and the one that came in dustbag and box I keep in both.  Just keep them out of sunlight (I always close my closet door) and a somewhat controlled temperature and the bag will last a lifetime!


----------



## Spielberg1

just lay (or sit) them on the shelf?

hang them from hangers in your closet?

i'm trying to figure out the best way to keep them from getting mushed...

thanks!


----------



## louislover260

What a GREAT question!!!

I ALWAYS stuff mine with tissue paper, and if they came in a dustbag, they go back in the dustbag as soon as i get home!





These are all of my bags!  
From left to right:
front row: Louis Vuitton Speedy 40, Coach Glutch, Dooney and Bourke Alto Large Frame pocket Satchel 
Back row:  Coach Transatlantic weekender carryall, and Michael Kors Jet Set Tote, Michael Kors Rolling Trolley Luggage with Michael Kors Medium Canvas Tote on top






And here is how I store my small leather goods, the ones that I currently use get placed on top, and the ones that aren't being used get put in COACH dustbags in the drawer...(even though some of them are Dooney, and Ghurka!

This is my system, and it works well! It just takes ALOT of tissue paper!


----------



## louislover260

Spielberg1 said:


> just lay (or sit) them on the shelf?
> 
> hang them from hangers in your closet?
> 
> i'm trying to figure out the best way to keep them from getting mushed...
> 
> thanks!


 

"NO WIRE HANGERS!!!!!!" lol


----------



## Spielberg1

louislover260 said:


> "NO WIRE HANGERS!!!!!!" lol




i laughed OUT LOUD at that!

I'm totally going out to buy wads of tissue paper tomorrow...  

here's a dumb question -- if you're carrying the SAME bag the next day, you just leave it sitting out right?  or do you put it to bed in the dustbag for the night -- with all your stuff in it?

PS>  tres COOL collection!!!


----------



## louislover260

Thanks for the compliment!

I always take everything out each night, stuff it, and put it in its dustbag...

it also help with rotation!


----------



## nooch

In my spare room, I have a bunch of those plastic drawers from Target or whatever, I use them for off-season clothes and all the bags that aren't being used that day.  Stuffed, in dustbags.


----------



## Spielberg1

louislover260 said:


> "NO WIRE HANGERS!!!!!!" lol



i may need to get an LV one day...

tissue paper stuffing party tomorrow at my place!


----------



## louislover260

Yay! Count Me In!!! I Love Stuffing!


----------



## Elsie87

> if you're carrying the SAME bag the next day, you just leave it sitting out right? or do you put it to bed in the dustbag for the night -- with all your stuff in it?


 
If I'm sure I'll be carrying the same bag the next day, I leave it out of its dustbag. However, I usually rotate my bags so I put my bag to sleep in its dustbag, inside my closet.

At the moment it's getting very crowded on my bag-shelf. I need to find a solution or I'll have to start throwing out some of my clothes. Damn, this bag addiction is getting out of control!


----------



## peevenjo

I store them in their dustbags stuffed with the boxes from my wallets. And they are all in a Rubbermaid tub!


----------



## bebexirene

I let them sit on a shelf in their dustbags.  I wouldn't hang them on hanger ever.


----------



## guest

louislover260 said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> I always take everything out each night, stuff it, and put it in its dustbag...
> 
> it also help with rotation!


 
Wow, you are good.. I'm afraid I tend to just toss'em on the shelf....


----------



## dcooney4

Bigger bags have their own little shelf and the smaller bags go in a bag holder that I bought on Qvc. My wallets also go in that. If it has a dust cover then it goes in it. I no longer keep anything in the original box ,because then I get to lazy to dig it out. This way I can see everything and keep the bags rotated. hope it helps.


----------



## crisei30

I keeps all of my handbags in dustbags if they come with one. And the ones that doesn't have a dustbag I put them in a pillowcase according to their size.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I have a purse closet,


----------



## anilumagloire

Always stuffed with tissue and inside their dust bag. I keep them on shelves.


----------



## Compass Rose

I know I should stuff them, but at least they all make it to the top shelf in my closet safely tucked away in their dust covers.....Oh, and I keep those teeny little magic packets of whatever it is (silica) in them to absorb any humidity that might happen.


----------



## maddgiggler

I store mine stuffed, sitting upright and in dust bags.  I don't change my bags every day. Maybe once a week. If I'm going to use a bag again, I just leave it out.


----------



## BagLuver

Stuffed, in dustbags, on the top 2 shelves of my closet.


----------



## KittyKat65

Stuffed, in the dustbag in a plastic drawer system that I have just for purses in my walk-in closet.


----------



## fufu

my coach, i stuffed with a some sort of cushion (given by the coach mgr) put it inside the dust bag and into a open-air cardboard, same goes for my burberry blue label. 

As for my chanel, i put a short inside to stuff it, put it inside a dust bag and put it on a chair.


----------



## Queen_Kitty

I put mine on a coatrack that I bought from Pier 1 for really cheap. It works perfectly, but some of my more expensive bags get put in their dustbags and then hung on there.


----------



## amyjo0428

In the dust bags on top of my closet.


----------



## Mrs. B.

Hello ladies,

I hope this hasn't been covered somewhere else but I am moving back to my home country this fall and have some storage issues to deal with, namely that my bags will be packed, shipped and in storage for 3 months until they catch up with me at the other end.  I have A LOT OF bags and would like to possibly sell some of them later to make space for new ones, so I want to avoid any crushing or damage.  I would like to know how I should ask the storage company to deal with them?  I don't have a great deal of Premier Designer bags like some of you, but I do have 3 vintage Chanels, a couple of Louis Vuittons, a couple of Fendis, a Miu Miu, and about 4 Guccis that I am thinking of keeping with me in my luggage whilst travelling this summer before I emigrate back home.

I should think that the others would be stuffed with tissue paper, put in their dust covers, then wrapped well but beyond that? Has anyone had any good or bad experiences that I can learn from?

Once there, I will be fitting out a walk-in closet and wondered how most of you store your bags? If it is alright with the forum admin, could anyone with dedicated storage post some inspirational pics so that I can get some good ideas?

Thanks in advance to anyone who replies 

Mrs. B.


----------



## ami kio

I found this old thread, and a lot of the recs in there are good.


----------



## msbird

I would hand pack the bags after conditioning and stuffing into properly sized boxes for shipping/storage.  And I'd label all 4 sides of the storage boxes so I'd remember what's in there.


----------



## e_nmn_m

Condition and clean any wool ones. Stuff and store. Maybe toss some baking soda (or is it powder?) to prevent mildew. Oh, and wrap the chains in tissue paper and tuck into the bag. Otherwise, the chain could leave an imprint.

You might also want to see about insurance, just in case...


----------



## Mrs. B.

All good advice, thanks everyone.

Now does anyone have some good closet storage pics?  Shelves?  Hanging storage?  A combination of the two?  Am wondering what to do in the new place. 

Mrs. B.


----------



## bambi babe

I guess i'll post this here since i didn't find it posted already in another thread...(sorry in advance if i missed it)

Does anyone have any suggestions to offer about purse storage at home? I don't have the biggest closet in the world, right now my bags all live hung up (either in their dust bags or not) on the back of my closet door on various hooks.. but it's gotten pretty out of control and i feel they deserve a better storage system... Ideally something better to replace my vertical system.
Links to good storage systems or pix of what works for you would be greatly appreciated! (keep in mind, closet space is at a minimum) 
Thanks! 
-Alyse


----------



## happywife18

Check out Selena's closet. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/my-new-accessory-closet-295747.html


----------



## TygerKitty

If you do a search for "closet" or organization or "storage" or something of that nature on TPF you will find a bunch of posts!


----------



## bambi babe

thanks a lot!


----------



## zippy14u

Some of my bags, especially the vintage ones, I wrap in a cotton fleece pillow case, since they don't have a sleeper. Works just fine. Mine are kept under my bed too.


----------



## LVgirl888

Sorry, ladies if this topic has been covered before, but I did a search and I am confused about how to store my bags. Currently, I have my bags in their dustbags and in the box that they came in and I stuff them with plastic airbags. I also put two packets of the silica gel inside each box. I do not store my purses in the closet, currently I have them away from sunlight stacked on top of a bookshelf. So, far no problems yet. Please advise what's the best way to store bags? TIA.


----------



## keokicat

I stuff mine with tissue paper (and put a couple of the silica gel in the bags) in their dustbags in their original boxes.  I keep them in my walk-in closet.  So far no problems.


----------



## graphite

If your bags have any leather on them, it's not a good idea to store them in the original boxes - there isn't adequate air circulation


----------



## photoobsessive

in dust bags and out of boxes is what is recommended by the sa's


----------



## Princess_lydz

Hi there - i've started purchasing Chloe bags and now i want to keep them in good condition. So i was wondering how you store your precious bags?

I was thinking of buying large wall hooks - so they can be kept off out of harms way but also on display.....what do you think?

Just something like:


----------



## ChiChi143

When not in use, I stuff them with tissue paper to keep their shape and then they get put in their dustbag.  I had my SO build me 2 shelves in my closet to store them.


----------



## Babyjlo

I keep mine in their dustbags, stuffed with old t-shirts to retain the shape! Then they are all stood up on the top shelf of my closet, arranged by designer...my sweaters are stacked on my husbands side


----------



## BagSlave

If you used large hooks........are you certain they wouldnt leave a "dent" in the handles?


----------



## Queen_Kitty

I have a coat rack I use!  Some of my more expesive bags I put in their dustbags and then the other I just hand off the arms of the rack.  The best part is I can keep them in display as well. I love the idea of using wall hooks!  You could make a really cool display across one of your walls.


----------



## grayxie

As mentioned the hooks will leave a dent in the strap, and if the bag isn't stuffed enough it can take on a weird shape from hanging.


----------



## mcb100

I thought about hanging them on hooks but I was worried it'd damage the bag.

I keep mine on these two shelves I have in one of my closets. I just keep them on the shelf in there. I should probably keep them in the dustbag everyday, but I don't. Maybe i will start.


----------



## LegacyGirl

I keep mine stuffed in their dustbags and hang the dustbags from hooks


----------



## happy942

Unfortunately, I don't have enough closet space to have extra shelving, etc., but I stuff mine with old shirts before I put them in their dustbags and I keep them all in a large plastic box on my closet floor.


----------



## Melanie

I store them on shelves in my closet


----------



## KittyKat65

I bought some plastic drawers from Target and I keep these in my closet.  I stuff my bags with tissue paper and then put them in their dustcovers and lay them in the plastic drawers.  You can see the drawers in the photo below.  I would be hesitant to hang them due to dents in the handles, they may lose shape form hanging and also dust collecting on the leather.


----------



## Princess_lydz

Thanks for your opinions. I thought it would be best to just stuff them and place them in their dustbag to keep them safe - but they are sooooo pretty it seems such a shame to not have them on display! I will have to have a think


----------



## Samia

sweetneet said:


> i use shelves from Ikea (super-cheap). can add glass doors too, which make it nice for display. i usually store the bags in their dustbags though.
> 
> if you follow the link in my sig, it will take you to my collection thread and in there i put the name/price of the Ikea shelves/doors (i can't remember now how much they were right now)


 
I love this storage idea and all its contents too


----------



## Bag2beautyEvrae

I have absolutely nowhere to put my bags. I dont do wardrobes and limited drawer space. The only place I have is under the bed. I was thinking of getting coat racks put up in the bedroom but the bags would only get dusty. What about plastic boxes, like toy boxes?


----------



## Samia

Selena said:


> Here is one of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few new bags not in this pictures a Chanel Kelly and a SO Damier Mezzo.


 
I know I am a bit late on this one but I love this, just had a few questions:
1. Do the bags stay dust free like this or do you use the dust covers
2. How about your LVs do the handles get patina faster without the dust covers
Thanks


----------



## Bag2beautyEvrae

Im drooling again lol


----------



## SusanMargaret

I am curious about how you store your purse collection. At the moment my growing collection sits on a shelf in my closet. Each time I remove a purse the rest keel over. There must be a better way!


----------



## babidius

I do the same. I stuff them, put them in their dustbag and put them on a shelf in my closet.


----------



## abwd

Same for me.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I store my bags like this ....


----------



## 8girl

oh very nice cabinet, Bag Fetish! 

I stuff my bags too and have them in their dusters on shelves... I am running out of room though and will have to start getting rid of some of my clothes...  

I would love to leave them out somewhere so I could see them all.... sometimes I just stand in the closet and stare at the shelves... even with their dusters on I just love to look at them! LOL


----------



## Tuptake2006

Same with me... they are stuffed and stored in their dustbags and line the shelf of my closet... however I ran out of room a long time ago, so they are triple stacked ontop of each other... if I switch purses... pretty much everything has to come out. 

I agree, there has to be a better way!

I think Bag Fetish has the right idea!


----------



## luvnlife65

I keep them in their boxes, and I label the box with the name and style # of the bag inside. I have them on shelves in my closet, but now they are also stacked on the floor in the closet (good thing it's a big closet!).  Most of my house is total chaos (I have 2 teenagers and a 7 year old), but my bags are very organized!


----------



## crwella

Mine are also stuffed in their dusters, on a shelf all nicely lined up waiting their turn. 

And LOL *luvnlife65*!  I am also living in chaos with 17, 15 and a 7 - oh my!

Cathy


----------



## luvnlife65

crwella said:


> Mine are also stuffed in their dusters, on a shelf all nicely lined up waiting their turn.
> 
> And LOL *luvnlife65*! I am also living in chaos with 17, 15 and a 7 - oh my!
> 
> Cathy


 
Hey Cathy...16 & 14 here + the 7  LOL  we do have alot in common  LOL


----------



## lil_kracker

I keep mine in their dustbags, stuffed and packaged in their giftboxes to prevent them from being smooshed. I have this strange fear that if I do not do so they will get weird wrinkles or creases from sitting funny.


----------



## Rapunzel

Oh gosh, I'm so frustrated because my BF and I are living in a small one bedroom apartment with the most miniscule closets ever! There are only two (one coat closet, one in the bedroom) and each is maybe a third of the size of a standard closet. I already have two hanging racks of clothes in addition to the closets being stuffed. There's not really enough room to get a wardrobe for the bedroom. Right now I have stuffed the bags that need to be, everything that has a dustbag is in it, and the bags are placed into fabric bins. I've definitley got to come up with something better than this! Though in my last place, i had them all in a filing cabinet (which actually kind of worked well). Ah, being a young 20 something in the city!


----------



## crazy4coachbags

Thanks to BagFetish's suggestion on this awhile ago, I do the same. It makes it so easy to rotate bags. I even went and made tags with clips to hook to each dustbag, it simplifies looking for a specific bag.  
The cabinet is from Ikea...I bought the Billy Bookcase with doors.


----------



## baglady39

I have one dedicated bag closet with shelving, and two other closets plus an armoire that has a lot of bags as well.  I store them completely stuffed with packing materials inside their dust bags one shelves.  I also use photo IDs for each bag so that it's easy to tell which one is which, and I also keep brands together as much as possible so that I can find them easier in general (since they are in multiple locations).


----------



## Rapunzel

^^^

I love this idea! If only I had enough room in my apt. Right now I don't even have room for a full sized ironing board 

my BF always teases me that we need a two bedroom apartment so we can use one of the bedrooms just as my closet. Unfortunately, he's actually right (i have that many clothes, hats, bags, shoes, etc) But that's not exactly an option at the moment. I need to come up with a good space saving solution for all my lovely bags.


----------



## dragonette

there was a thread awhile ago on this... someone posted a pic of her vanity room. it was GORGEOUS.


----------



## irainei

Rapunzel said:


> my BF always teases me that we need a two bedroom apartment so we can use one of the bedrooms just as my closet.


 
This is SO me. In my house, we utilize one room for most of our (meaning my stuff) clothing, shoes etc. Then in our bedroom, I have more clothes, shoes (the fancier stuff) and candles (I have run out of space for all the candles I buy) in the closet. Plus miscellaneous clothing in my drawers in that bedroom. 

But I digress 

Mine are stored in the dust bags in a cabinet in the hallway- no tags though (I love that idea!) since I rarely rotate them out...I end up just buying new ones to add to the collection then off to the cabinet they go. I store matching accessories within the purses so I don't have to go hunting for them.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

crazy4coachbags said:


> Thanks to BagFetish's suggestion on this awhile ago, I do the same. It makes it so easy to rotate bags. I even went and made tags with clips to hook to each dustbag, it simplifies looking for a specific bag.
> The cabinet is from Ikea...I bought the Billy Bookcase with doors.


 

So smart and organized!!!! 
Organized is one word that people would not call me. With my Coach collection I'm organized within my dis-organization (that will probably only make sense to unorganized people like myself!!). I have all wristlets in one bag, capacity wristlets in one bag, sunnies in one bag, wallets in one bag, "other stuff" in one bag, and my purses are all over the place in diff. shopping bags and the older ones are just hanging out in the open(right side of pic) but the newer ones are in their dust bags.

Only my pouches are in boxes (but they don't have pics. on the front to identify which ones are in each box- must remember to do this!!!). Whenever I buy something new I keep having to keep smooshing stuff together into fewer bags so my husband won't notice. 

I just ran upstairs to my closet to take a quick pic. Notice how my wire shelving (hate this stuff!!) has collapsed for the third time now so I've given up and just keep asking my husband if we can get built-ins like this.....(2nd pic). So far, he's not biting because I'm the only one who really uses the closet, all his clothes are folded in bureaus so I can only dream for now.


----------



## christylou

I used to keep mine stuffed, in their dust bags and lined up on a shelf.  But my wonderful SA associate gave me some extra boxes, so now everything is in individual boxes.  I'm in the process of taking pictures of each individual item and will adhere it to each box and put the boxes on shelves.  This should make it so much easier to switch out bags.


----------



## lovemomo

I store them in a dustbag and put them on a built-in shelf in my closet.


----------



## melpap2

I saw this article in Martha Stewart and found it very helpful-hope this helps!

http://www.marthastewart.com/articl...utonomy_kw=how to store handbags&rsc=header_1


----------



## callyne18

HI purse lovers,

I'm a newbie, found this useful purse forum while searching for a good purse storage in the net. Anyway, I have this problem about my Coach purse.. I just realized when I got home that it doesn't have a dust bag inside of it. I contact the customer service of the Coach but they said they can't assist me with my problem, I even asked to pay for it.. Beggin if they can send or something. But they didnt helped me at all. 

Have you experienced the same thing too? 

Another thing, IF ever Coach wouldnt give me any dust bag for the purse.. Is there any stores or online store that I can buy like dust bags for my purses too?

PLS HELP ME!! thanks!!


----------



## happywife18

chillyne said:


> HI purse lovers,
> 
> I'm a newbie, found this useful purse forum while searching for a good purse storage in the net. Anyway, I have this problem about my Coach purse.. I just realized when I got home that it doesn't have a dust bag inside of it. I contact the customer service of the Coach but they said they can't assist me with my problem, I even asked to pay for it.. Beggin if they can send or something. But they didnt helped me at all.
> 
> Have you experienced the same thing too?
> 
> Another thing, IF ever Coach wouldnt give me any dust bag for the purse.. Is there any stores or online store that I can buy like dust bags for my purses too?
> 
> PLS HELP ME!! thanks!!


Try ebay or old pillow case would work.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just keep mine in the dustbags only... I have them in my closet now, but plan on getting a case for them


----------



## viba424

What do you do about storing a really slouchy, top-heavy bag? Do you stuff them, lay them on their side, or let them smush?


----------



## leothelnss

I have yet to find a great system for mine. Right now they are stacked on top of each other, unstuffed, in dust bags... :s
BUT I'm making room so they won't be so crowded by getting rid of old shoes and bags I don't use anymore.


----------



## callyne18

happywife18 said:


> Try ebay or old pillow case would work.


 
yeah saw some coach dust bags on sale. anyway, i was thinking maybe i can do like same colors (all whites) dustbags for my purses. even some of my purse have there dustbags with them. im just thinking it is more clean to see if it's all uniform in color like all white or all black.. or just one color u want. PROBLEM IS? i cant find like a retail store that makes a dustbag, or im just too clever to find it right!! 

pls help me, if you guys know any stores who sells dust bags or drawtring bags, or whatever you call it, i dont know either what the exact word. i keep on searching the net, but i cant find the right one. 

frustrated!!


----------



## mzedith

ok, im sure this thread has been covered... but..........

i have probably 30+ bags, and they are not cheap.  they just kept building in the closet in the dust bags. one on top of the other.. not good, so i started to hopefully fit them in two good size boxes.. , not working.  the bottom ones are getting squished..

any suggestions????? i live in a tiny apartment so space is limited... help????


----------



## indiaink

You really have no choice, if you want to preserve your beautiful bags and keep them in good condition a loonnnggg time.

If they are leather, stuff the bags with tissue paper or unprinted newsprint (or white wrapping paper - anything you can crunchle up) to help hold their original shape.  Store them upright.  If the bags came with a dust bag/sleeper, use it.

Yes, this will take up a lot of room in your closet - build shelves - do something.

There is nothing worse than to see an old vintage handbag that otherwise would be gorgeous except the bottom has been squashed out of it.  Leather has a memory - once you store them stacked on top of each other, unstuffed, for any length of time, you'll ruin the handbag.  A squashed deformed expensive handbag pancake, if you will, that will never come back to life.  Money you've just thrown out the window...

You've made an investment - now keep that investment worthwhile.

*With much credit to Stormy Heart, our resident leather expert, who continues to teach us everything she knows


----------



## mzedith

indiaink said:


> You really have no choice, if you want to preserve your beautiful bags and keep them in good condition a loonnnggg time.
> 
> If they are leather, stuff the bags with tissue paper or unprinted newsprint (or white wrapping paper - anything you can crunchle up) to help hold their original shape. Store them upright. If the bags came with a dust bag/sleeper, use it.
> 
> Yes, this will take up a lot of room in your closet - build shelves - do something.
> 
> There is nothing worse than to see an old vintage handbag that otherwise would be gorgeous except the bottom has been squashed out of it. Leather has a memory - once you store them stacked on top of each other, unstuffed, for any length of time, you'll ruin the handbag. A squashed deformed expensive handbag pancake, if you will, that will never come back to life. Money you've just thrown out the window...
> 
> You've made an investment - now keep that investment worthwhile.
> 
> *With much credit to Stormy Heart, our resident leather expert, who continues to teach us everything she knows


 
Thanks so much.. i will work on it this w/e.. and make room!!

the fabric & canvas bags, will they act the same?


----------



## doreenjoy

Great post *indiaink*! 

Depending on the size of your bags, you could find an alternative at The Container Store. I got a set of canvas "shelves" that hang from a rod in the closet, and many of my bags fit there. Some bags will be too tall and will need other accomodations.


----------



## indiaink

mzedith said:


> Thanks so much.. i will work on it this w/e.. and make room!!
> 
> the fabric & canvas bags, will they act the same?



No, those can always be gently 'ironed' or put in the dryer on 'air dry' to get any wrinkles out - as long as there is no leather bits on the bags.

You're welcome!


----------



## mzedith

indiaink said:


> No, those can always be gently 'ironed' or put in the dryer on 'air dry' to get any wrinkles out - as long as there is no leather bits on the bags.
> 
> You're welcome!



my kate spade Thea bags have leather bottoms. i was thinking (dangerous), im wondering if i stuff my bags put them in the dust bag and hang them in the closet.. unless that will rip the dust bag?


----------



## iamsmilin

indiaink said:


> You really have no choice, if you want to preserve your beautiful bags and keep them in good condition a loonnnggg time.
> 
> If they are leather, stuff the bags with tissue paper or unprinted newsprint (or white wrapping paper - anything you can crunchle up) to help hold their original shape. Store them upright. If the bags came with a dust bag/sleeper, use it.
> 
> Yes, this will take up a lot of room in your closet - build shelves - do something.
> 
> There is nothing worse than to see an old vintage handbag that otherwise would be gorgeous except the bottom has been squashed out of it. Leather has a memory - once you store them stacked on top of each other, unstuffed, for any length of time, you'll ruin the handbag. A squashed deformed expensive handbag pancake, if you will, that will never come back to life. Money you've just thrown out the window...
> 
> You've made an investment - now keep that investment worthwhile.
> 
> *With much credit to Stormy Heart, our resident leather expert, who continues to teach us everything she knows


 This is good advice.  My mom has some old LVs that I have seen recently and they have NOT held up well.  

Target made something like this http://www.amazon.com/Richards-Canv...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1226515575&sr=8-10 that looked like it may work.  The side pockets looked big enough for most bags and you can put the stuffing in it and keep them in the dust bags. This one doesn't look as large though.  Good Luck.


----------



## mzedith

iamsmilin said:


> This is good advice.  My mom has some old LVs that I have seen recently and they have NOT held up well.
> 
> Target made something like this http://www.amazon.com/Richards-Canv...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1226515575&sr=8-10 that looked like it may work.  The side pockets looked big enough for most bags and you can put the stuffing in it and keep them in the dust bags. This one doesn't look as large though.  Good Luck.



wow.. thanks for the link.. that's really cool. i need about 6 of them


----------



## Diesel&Coco

iamsmilin said:


> This is good advice.  My mom has some old LVs that I have seen recently and they have NOT held up well.
> 
> Target made something like this http://www.amazon.com/Richards-Canv...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1226515575&sr=8-10 that looked like it may work.  The side pockets looked big enough for most bags and you can put the stuffing in it and keep them in the dust bags. This one doesn't look as large though.  Good Luck.



Ikea sells something similar, without the "saddlebag" pockets (sorry, didn't know what else to call them!) for about $6.  I've never seen them anywhere else, so your link is neat!  I don't really have small enough bags to fit inside the side pockets, so the Ikea one works perfect for me.  

I wonder if I could use that Amazon one for other goodies though...


----------



## mzedith

Diesel&Coco said:


> Ikea sells something similar, without the "saddlebag" pockets (sorry, didn't know what else to call them!) for about $6.  I've never seen them anywhere else, so your link is neat!  I don't really have small enough bags to fit inside the side pockets, so the Ikea one works perfect for me.
> 
> I wonder if I could use that Amazon one for other goodies though...



i think the Ikea suggestion would be more in my budget.. 
as i spend all my money on Handbags and Makeup.. , skincare, haircare.. girl stuff..............................................


----------



## sweetneet

i store my bags in shelves I got from IKEA.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30104100

 i normally store each bag in its dustbag and then store them on shelves, which have glass doors to keep out dust. you can see part of my shelves in my signature (first frame).

the Target/amazon purse holder is really cool-looking too, but most of my bags are bigger than that so they would not fit..

also, i stuff most of my bags with small light-colored pillows, to help keep the shape. the ones i also buy are from IKEA  

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70072215


----------



## iamsmilin

sweetneet said:


> i store my bags in shelves I got from IKEA.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30104100
> 
> i normally store each bag in its dustbag and then store them on shelves, which have glass doors to keep out dust. you can see part of my shelves in my signature (first frame).
> 
> the Target/amazon purse holder is really cool-looking too, but most of my bags are bigger than that so they would not fit..
> 
> also, i stuff most of my bags with small light-colored pillows, to help keep the shape. the ones i also buy are from IKEA
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70072215


 
Thanks for the link on the pillows.  I really really need something like this but don't want to spend that much on them.  Hmm.  I was just at Ikea yesterday, I guess I gotta take another trip.

I'm also thinking about using those plastic air pillows that come as stuffing from my job.  

Question: How do you keep your hobos from falling INTO other bags? I feel I almost have to stack them but I really hate the way that looks and the way my bags are treated, they really are my babies.


----------



## Swanky

Hi and welcome!
This has been covered maybe 30-40 times actually, I've merged a ton of them together 
I know you're new, so I'll merge it to the other thread for you.
But as a general rules, please always do a search before posting topics like this that have likely been inquired about before.


----------



## snoozle

here is mine, it is tabletop


----------



## beljwl

sweetneet said:


> i store my bags in shelves I got from IKEA.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30104100
> 
> i normally store each bag in its dustbag and then store them on shelves, which have glass doors to keep out dust. you can see part of my shelves in my signature (first frame).
> 
> the Target/amazon purse holder is really cool-looking too, but most of my bags are bigger than that so they would not fit..
> 
> also, i stuff most of my bags with small light-colored pillows, to help keep the shape. the ones i also buy are from IKEA
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70072215


 
Hmmm what a great idea for those pillows. I wish I had thought of it.


----------



## I_Love_Handbags

I use a small guess room to store most of my bags and only put my Fav's in by personal closet


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I could never keep my bags in their dustbag.  For one, I could not see them, and figuring out what is inside each bag would be impossible in the little time I have.  Also, I put stuffing inside the dustbag and put it inside the bag to maintain the bag's shape.  I have had bags for 30 years that are far lesser quality than I have now and show virtually no age, so it hasn't been a problem yet.


----------



## KittyKat65

In their dustbags in some plastic drawers that I bought at Target.  They are stackable, so I just add more drawers as I buy more bags.


----------



## TheCatwalk

I use these neat little hooks called closet purse hangers. they let you air out your purses and you can hang your purses right on the closet rod. look for them on line @ their own (dot) com.


----------



## nanette0269

with all those packages we received for christmas, i kept the blown up plastic that was used for protecting the contents...thats the perfect handbag stuffer!

its soo worth the investment of an armoire JUST for your bags.  Imagine, all that shelving to use!


----------



## KathyB

My bags not currently carried are always stored in their respective dustbags on a special 6 shelf bookcase purchased specfically for storing my bags and shoes.


----------



## asianbelle

My purses are stored in their respective dustbags, and neatly 'shoved' into a couple of shelves in my dresser.


----------



## bag-princess

i also keep my bags in their dustbags. i have a built in book shelf in my walk-in closet that is perfect for this purpose.


----------



## fufu

For now, i store all my bags in dustbags and store them inside my glass-door wooden cabinet.


----------



## TheCatwalk

Ladies, this neat little hook is the best thing ever.  Look at www.closetpursehanger.com and i'm sure you'll like what you see.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

All of mine are stored in their dustbags and are in the closet or the bottom of my china cabinet.


----------



## saabsaab

Owning only one bag won't cause any trouble. You use it every day. But most of you ladies own many more. As my family is growing I have to solve the storage problem. I would like to see them all, all the time, but suppose the use of dustbags is wiser. How do you cope with the storage problem, do you put them on shelves and/or in drawers? And what is it you do to keep your bags neat and tidy. Do you stuff them to prevent them from getting out of shape? And do you have different solutions for different bags?


----------



## Snowshoe

i use  the dust bags that came with the bags to store and some i have in dust bags in boxes all sealed up in storage


----------



## flyvetjo

Mine are stuffed with bubble wrap and in their dustbags on the shelves in my wardrobe. Have now run out of room!!!!


----------



## bluecat_00

Mine are stuffed with the original packaging and stored in their dustbags at the bottom of my wardrobe.  Now I'm running out of space though I am going to sort into summer and winter bags.  the ones in use will stay in wardrobe and the others will go into a big box (again stuffed and in dustbag) on top of the wardrobe.


----------



## kay82blue

mine are on my bedroon floor, in their dustbags and stuffed!i dont have anywhere else to keep them! i told DH that when we eventually get our own house i need a walk in wardrobe or some sort of closet just for my bags!!!


----------



## klp0213

I keep all my bags stuffed full of tissue paper and in their dust covers.  They live in a wardrobe which is now full to bursting.  Time to make some room!


----------



## travelbunny

Not sure if anyone else has seen it but on ebay there is a contraption that goes on the back of a door and you can hang your bags on it (comes up when I search 'Mulberry') --nice to have them displayed but what about the dust...scratches...eek :weird:!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HANDBAG-RACK-for-Mulberry_W0QQitemZ290297045671QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item290297045671&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1685%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Mine are all in their dustbags (only a few of the more slouchy ones are stuffed - with old towels) in a cupboard above our built in wardrobes (2 deep!).


----------



## alison123

I too would love to look at them but they would fade so they are in their bags on top of the wardrobe.  I do love the big boxes the full proce ones come in .....I keep them in the cupboard under the stairs.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

My large boxes (Mulberry, LV and Hermes) I use to keep my scarves and gloves etc in, and I keep my receipts in a smaller LV box.


----------



## mombug

My Mulberrys are all kept in their dustbags and stuffed with various soft things, ie. old towels, small tablecloths, whatever works best in each particular bag.  If I have the box, it goes into the box as well.  All of my LVs are in their dustbags and boxes.  All are in my closet, and it is a messy situation for sure.


----------



## Limitededition

The bags I'm not using are stuffed with tissue and one of those dessicant sachets to soak up excess moisture and then inside their dustbag. Blue mabel is in her own box along with a couple of scarves and receipts for the bags. The large box I got roxy in holds the rest - both boxes under my bed as they go with the colour scheme. I check them before putting them away for any dirt, clean and polish then make sure the straps etc are not creased or folded back.


----------



## hulahoop

Mine are kept in their dustbags in the wardrobe.  Current bag of choice (presently somerset tote) stays on the living room floor - but it is a clean floor as Ive just replaced the carpet...


----------



## shopaholicmum

Mine are stuffed with the paper that they came with in their dustbags. They are all kept 'hidden' in the wardrobe. I have run out of room in the wardrobe and will have to find a new hiding,   I mean 'storage' place!


----------



## mamabenny

shopaholicmum said:


> Mine are stuffed with the paper that they came with in their dustbags. They are all kept 'hidden' in the wardrobe. I have run out of room in the wardrobe and will have to find a new hiding,   I mean 'storage' place!


I know the feeling!!!
 Mine are hidden in their dustbags on the top shelves of the walk-in wardrobe- Dangerous as access to the attic is through the wardrobe-so when i see DH getting down the ladder to visit his treasures up there ,I always wonder will he spot the brown bags -but so far so good


----------



## serene

I'm keeping them stuffed in their dustbags in my wardrobe. There's very limited space right now but I'm hoping after few years I have my own house and enough space for them. I'm specially looking for two bedroom house so I have own room for clothes, bags and shoes  (I've been thinking about putting here pics before and after I've made the transform of the room  and I'm going to do all the renovation by myself! no men with hammer allowed in that room)


----------



## teddiescorner

Mine are in their bags, stuffed with the big bubble packing or tissue Mulberry send in them. They are piled high in the top cupboards of my wardrobe. My snakeskin Mabel and Python Roxy are in the Mulberry delivery boxes and my receipts and purse boxes are in another. I do love the boxes that the web site deliver in. Wish I had one each for all my bags.


----------



## bagcrazy123

Small open cupboard in the hallway, all in their dustbags.


----------



## Taz

wow you guys are all so good 

I have a big built in double wardrobe,  and I`m afriad mine are "slung" in the bottom on the floor :shame:


----------



## grkbella03

Today I'm doing spring cleaning and re-doing my whole room. So much junk and old stuff to throw out, and so much reorganizing to do. My closet is definitely getting a bit cramped! I bought those organizer things from IKEA that are vertical empty slots on top of each other that you attach to your closet bar. I put a bunch of folded up tshirts and jeans in there and definitely saves up room. Now I'm wondering....is there a shelf, or hooks or anything you guys use for your purses?? I could use some ideas! As of right now, I have them on my top shelf on top of my closet all cramped up and I'm not liking it so much! What do you guys do with your purses?


----------



## nanette0269

i use an armoire.  its full now.


----------



## girlycharlie

I keep them all in their boxes and sleepers, then stack them in my closets.


----------



## crisei30

I keep my bags in their sleepers and the ones that didn't come with a sleeper I would use a pillowcase depending on the size of the bag. And then I would stack them on my shelf


----------



## happywife18

I use closetmaid available at Lowe's and Home Depot.


----------



## lilyyy

i put mine in their dustbag.. then in a box (if they have any) then in their shopping bag then stored on my shelf.. its a pain trying to get bags out though.. so i usually end up using the same bag due to being too lazy to change bags.


----------



## diann_co

In the closet on a shelf. Usually not in the dustbag either


----------



## MediaMann

Does anyone know if there are certian types of storage boxes/stacks to avoid when storing bags? I see ads for cardboard-like stacking shelves but think they might buckle under the weight. Also- do you think it's better to store them where they can 'breathe' vs closed tupperware/plastic boxes? I saw the comment about not elevating the bags in the closet and it got me thinking!


----------



## Christiflora

MediaMann said:


> Does anyone know if there are certian types of storage boxes/stacks to avoid when storing bags? I see ads for cardboard-like stacking shelves but think they might buckle under the weight. Also- do you think it's better to store them where they can 'breathe' vs closed tupperware/plastic boxes? I saw the comment about not elevating the bags in the closet and it got me thinking!


 
Most of my bags are stored inside their dust bags, stuffed, and the ensemble kept inside their own boxes (hard cardboard that are stackable).  Inside the boxes, the bags are placed on their back tilted with the aid of "pillows", so as to maintain their shape.  For the ones that do not have cardboard boexes, I found the following solution:  

QUBEMATES by ClosetMaids (sold by Target).
Dimensions:  16 3/8"Wx14"Dx16 3/8"H
Price:  $25 plus tax (open, no door)

Also available with a door for $29 plus tax, and with drawers for $35 plus tax.

These QUBEMATES are stackable.  Each comes with an adjustable shelf, so you can store two handbags of various sizes.  To show you, see my photo.  I have two, 30cm Hermes Birkins stored in each QUBEMATE (complete with their own "pillows").  There is enough room in all 3 dimensions to accomodate larger bags such as 35cm Birkins.
The advantages are 1.  the bags can breathe, 2. I can easily spot them (put lable on the QUBEMATE if desired), and 3. I can access them easily (without the trouble of opening/closing boxes).  They are, of course, very sturdy, as they are made of wood cardboard.

 I place the QUBEMATES on the floor (along with my shoe boxes, inside my walk-in closet, thus they are out of the way.  The boxes that hold my other bags are not heavy (relatively speaking), so they stay on the top shelves above the clothing (hung on the hangers).

I place the QUBEMATES on the floor (along with my shoe boxes, inside my walk-in closet, thus they are out of the way.  The boxes that hold my other bags are not heavy, so they stay on the top shelves above the clothing (hung on the hangers).


----------



## ROLLERSKATER

I keep mine on my hook in my bedroom so then it can get aired and people can see it when they walk through my room


----------



## Roe

I have a mini walk in closet that its sole purpose is to have my bags in it. Some are hanging from hangers as if they were clothes. Some are drawers, Some are in boxes that they came in and alot of them are in their dustbags on the top shelf.


----------



## chick75

What about keeping their shape? Stuff with tissue or what?


----------



## ladakini

chick75 said:


> What about keeping their shape? Stuff with tissue or what?



Definitely stuffed with tissue to retain the shape, each in a sleeper bag, some in boxes, all ut of the way of any dust. All leathers, and especially the python and alligator, get frequently nourished to keep supple.


----------



## chick75

What about keepiing their shape? What is the best way, stuff with tissue paper?


----------



## ChiqueChic

i keep them in my purse and shoe closet on the shelves out of their dust bags so i can admire them. plus i wear them more if i can actually see them!


----------



## mzbag

pseub said:


> The lady at the LV boutique gave me a good tip: don't store your good bags on the shelf at the top of they closet...it's warmer up there and the leather will dry out more quickly. So I've migrated my good bags down to the bottom of my closet in their cloth storage bags.


 
Yes exactly thats how I store my handbags.


----------



## uwhuskygirl

I just got a leather bag that came with a dust bag and I know I need to store it there, but then it, also, came in a very thick cardboard box (much nicer than a regular gift box.) 

Do I store it in the dust bag in the box when not in use or just the dust bag?

I could have sworn I heard that I wasn't supposed to store leather bags in cardboard boxes, but wasn't sure if that was right.

Thanks!


----------



## Stella Fleuret

uwhuskygirl said:


> I just got a leather bag that came with a dust bag and I know I need to store it there, but then it, also, came in a very thick cardboard box (much nicer than a regular gift box.)
> 
> Do I store it in the dust bag in the box when not in use or just the dust bag?
> 
> I could have sworn I heard that I wasn't supposed to store leather bags in cardboard boxes, but wasn't sure if that was right.
> 
> Thanks!



Most girls would just put the bag inside the dustbag and store it in their closet, shelf, etc. Something along the lines of allowing the leather to breathe. It will age and soften better over time.

So it might be better if you just keep it inside the dustbag and store it somewhere like in a shelf, or a closet. But I wouldn't recommend keeping it in a box.


----------



## mielikki55

Leather needs to breathe, so I wouldn't store it in the cardboard box.


----------



## uwhuskygirl

Ok, that's what I was thinking too. 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Stella Fleuret

Ugh, damn spambots. They're so sneaky.


----------



## doreenjoy

Wherever you store it, make sure it doesn't get crushed. Better to keep it in the box than have it get flattened.


----------



## mothbeast

Maybe in the box on a shelf with the lid off? one concern about storage in the box would be mold if you're somewhere humid.


----------



## pro_shopper

Yeah,

i also heard that storing it in the box dries out the leather...but I store all my bags in the dustbag and in the box. I haven't had any problems with my bags.


----------



## littlemisslilo

I searched for a thread on this topic, but couldn't find one..

Was wondering how you ladies store your handbags? I have a mini walk in closet, but I have very limited space believe it or not on storing handbags. All my shelves consists of shoes. I'm about ready to buy a book shelf or something to store my bags. Can you please tell me how you do it, and if you have a picture that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## declaredbeauty

In plastic tubs and a basket in dustbags. I would love them on the top shelves but unfortunately the top shelves are full of shoes.


----------



## samuelmorgan

There are threads about this, I want to say, in the bag showcase.

Heat rises so sticking them on high shelves increases their risk of damage due to humidity. Hanging them can stretch out leather straps. I stuff mine with plastic bags and dust bags and put them on shelves in my closet.
A lot of people protect all of their bags in dustbags, felt sacks and pillowcases but I can't be bothered.


----------



## doreenjoy

You'll find nearly 1,000 responses in this thread: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-do-you-store-your-purse-collection-347765.html


----------



## devoted7

I remember seeing random people with their purse closet, shelves, etc...but I'm not sure if there's an exact thread that regards all of what I'm about to ask. I tried the search for it, but couldn't really find anything. If there is, MODs feel free to close.

Anyways, I notice that my handbag and shoe collection is getting bigger. I personally use to hang all my shoes on a "door rack" and other racks inside the home. Now, that my handbag collection is extending, I need some space so my handbags can sleep successfully.  I'm tired of them sitting on the floor in their dust bags. I want them to be up and stored somewhere that's "not in the way".

Anyways, I was looking into maybe purchasing some kind of "cubbie" like rack. I have the prefect spot and place to put in my room. I love IKEA, but the closest one is 5 hours away from me...but that won't prevent me from shopping there though. hehehe. I will go there to pick up things if I need to. I was perhaps looking at this one (pictured)...but I automatically already know it's too small and I would like it to have more cubbies on the side and perhaps no doors....just an open type of shelf. KWIM?





​ Anyone have any suggestions? What do you use or where do you store your handbags? I would like to know...I may want to copy 

Thanks in advance


----------



## doreenjoy

If you use the Search function, you'll find a really huge thread on this topic. 

I have very few bags and most of them need to be laid flat, so they are in drawers.


----------



## VintageChic

i put them in my closet in dust bags.


----------



## Stella Fleuret

I have a small built-in shelf inside my closet that I use to store my bags in.


----------



## BooYah

in dustbags in a separate closet


----------



## devoted7

I use to put mine in my closet...but my collection is growing and I would like them to be all together


----------



## BunnyRoca

I am also thinking about purchasing a rack/shelves from Ikea for my bags because I can't even walk into my closet anymore!


----------



## KittyKat65

I have a plastic drawer unit from Target that I keep adding to.  Right now I have all of my bags stored in about 10 drawers that are approx. 8 feet high.  This is in my walk-in closet, which is not very big.  I find this the most convenient way to store them.  All the bags are in their dust covers, stuffed with tissue paper within the drawers.  I tend to use one bag for a while, so it's not like I switch them out daily, which would be a complete PITA.


----------



## susanpom

Mine are all in my closet on built in shelves in their dust/sleeper bags


----------



## greeneyegirl

I've purchased some cubbies that hang in one of my closets - - & my bags are in their dust bags in their own cubbie - -


----------



## nanette0269

my bags are all in their dustbags, in the armoire.


----------



## Landspirit

I have a big medicine box, brought it off the wall and removed the handle. Now its a table with a place to store my bags in it. Just a white "box" in your living room is not a beautiful thing to look at, but you can fix that with a lot of paint and other decorative things. It may be in the middle of the living room, but it does not stand in my way while its being multi functional.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

there's a massive thread about this already, please use our search 

Thanks!


----------



## Malibumenia

Where did you get this unit?  I want one now!


----------



## dragonlady76

I have built in shelving in my walk in closet so they have their own area for safe keeping, and I keep the inside stuffed with white tissue paper to retain the shape and I always keep them inside of their dust bags.


----------



## Kathryn715

i keep them in a dustbag if they have them on a shelf in my closet so the first thing i see is my bags when i open my closet


----------



## CamLee

I keep them all in the original dustbag (and box if came with purchase).


----------



## evanden19

It depends on the material that the bag is made.  If it's leather, it should be stored in the dustbag only so that it can get some air.  Leather needs air.  Other materials such as canvas, cloth, or anything that isn't leather, can be stored in a box.  I store my bags in the closet.  My leather Balenciaga and other leather bags, I hang in my closet from my closet organizer.  I also take a picture of each bag and stick to my dustbag so I have a clear view of the bag.  It makes it easier to choose which bag to use. I have three Black bags but they have different hardware which may look better with certain outfits.  I'm crazy huh?


----------



## mzbag

I use Pillowcases and Dustbags.


----------



## Necromancer

I have a wrought iron screen in one corner of my bedroom and I hang my bags from that.


----------



## pursepretty

I take the dust bags that come with the purse and stuff them with tissue, or the plastic that hangs over my dry cleaning and stuff them in my handbags. I make sure I vacuum them out really well and some time condition them with the coach conditioner and store them in my custom bags. They stay perfect for the next time I use them.


----------



## N. Tosca

My bags are stored on their own deep shelving in the middle and bottom (not on the ground) of my closet where it is room temprature to slightly cool.  They are all stuffed to keep their shape and stored in their dust bags.  The few vintage bags I have that didn't come with dust bags, I had custom made with the brand and model of bag embroidered on the lower corner of the bag so I can identify them easily.


----------



## canadianstudies

pursepretty said:


> I use these custom unbleached muslin dust bags that are lined with cotton fleece that keep my bags polished, and I can tell what purse is where with the pictures... I love them. I have a cubby, and two other shelves too. Im having shoe bags made soon!


 
I love those! Where are they from?


----------



## demicouture

in their dustbags with polaroids attached


----------



## pursepretty

demicouture, love that shoe...it's a piece of art!


----------



## reigo

I apologize if this thread has been discussed before but being new to the site, I was curious how everyone else does it.

Unfortunately, I have mine their respective dust bags all stacked in the bottom and top of my closet b/c I don't have room to store them in labeled boxes so I find myself picking them up and trying to guess if I found the bag I am looking for by the weight/size (which of course, doesn't always work when you own 3 of the same bag but different colors as I do)...

How do you do it?


----------



## Nina_B

Mine are in their dustbags in several Coach shopping bags in my closet. I have just recently asked DH to have a cabinet made for me  so they can be respectfully stored


----------



## QueenLouis

I have all my bags either in the closet, or in shopping bags in my spare bedroom. All Coach in their dustbags. Many of my Tokidokis are hung up and displayed (because I think of them as just as much art as bag). But I have kind of a photographic memory for where things are, so I know exactly which bag is in which dustbag.


----------



## arsweb

Mine are in their dusters in decorative storage baskets or in breathable under-the-bed storage bins. I have name tags attached to the drawstrings of the dusters.


----------



## Nina_B

^^^ oh i like the name tag idea!


----------



## reigo

I like the nametag idea too- I have been thinking of doing it too but haven't gotten around to it- maybe that will be my sunday project


----------



## kathyrose

Mine are in their dustbags and boxes and they are placed in a certain order that I know which bag is where in my closet and purse shelf. I don't remember where exactly a bag is sometimes but I know which general area they are at based on which bags I know I'd put it with on the shelf. I group same styles together usually.


----------



## yenanh00

Mine are in dustbag stuff with tissue paper so the bag wont loose it shape or get wrinkle.. For me I hide it in one of 3 closet, so DB wont know the exact count of all my bag.. I catergorize them by the style of the bag.. Nametag with picture also connect at the end of the bag.. 

My accessories(wallet, scarf, key chain) are in separate paper box with pic on them so I know what exactly is in there.


----------



## Restore724

*8-Pocket Clear Vinyl Handbag File *(over the door or hang in closet)
http://www.containerstore.com/browse...7&PRODID=65052 

Ok, I had to buy second 8-Pocket Clear Vinyl Handbag File. I have 14 bags and some small items.  
Here is pic from my closet without dustbags so you can see them. 
I keep them in dustbags and hang them for easy access.


----------



## louislover260

i stomp on them like I'm squishing grapes, then I put them in my closet underneath my shoes, the weight helps keep them flat!

lol totally kidding!!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I keep them in their dustbag until I use it. The current one I'm using sits on the floor of my room near my vanity.


----------



## 336

I never store mine in their dustbags, they sit on a shelf on an old blanket...


----------



## Geminiz06

bump


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

In dustbags in a plastic container


----------



## Bentley4Bags

Jazzy_Nat said:


> In dustbags in a plastic container



Ditto....


----------



## il0vebags

pseub said:


> The lady at the LV boutique gave me a good tip: don't store your good bags on the shelf at the top of they closet...it's warmer up there and the leather will dry out more quickly. So I've migrated my good bags down to the bottom of my closet in their cloth storage bags.


 
That's a good advice.


----------



## redskater

I keep mine in dust bags and up on shelving.  I also post a list of all my bags and color and season so that I make sure I rotate them throughout the year.  I've got about 30 so I need to make sure that they all get some love.


----------



## crunchy buns

I have a shelf in my closet that I lined with a few sheets so they are all nice and comfy.  The one is use has its own little area on my dresser though.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Mine are all stored in their dustbags and are kept in one of two pieces of furniture - my glass-enclosed bookcase or my curio/bookshelves.


----------



## joannajpark

What's the proper way to store your designer purses so that it's kept in excellent condition?

And what do you do to properly care for them?


I stuff mine with tissue paper to keep the shape but I don't know if I should be putting them in dustbags to keep them clean.


----------



## starkfan

There's a very similar thread like this over here! http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-collection-347765.html?highlight=store+purse Lots of good ideas there on how you should store your bags!

Yup, you should store your bags in their dustbags as well, to keep them clean and to prevent their colour from fading.


----------



## OhCARNage

I live in a decent sized apt. with zero storage space and am looking for ideas on how to store my ever-growing collection.  I just purged a lot of bags & clothes, but having just one small closet means I still need to be creative.  I would love to hear about and see how you ladies get it done.


----------



## jennirane

GREAT thread idea!! I've got a decent system for small goods, and will take a pic later today (a short fabric-covered tote that slides into a bookshelf cubbie), but struggle with the actual bags... like you, one closet. And for SOME reason, MY closet is also the "linen" closet. We live in about 700 sq ft, which is one thing that set off my recent purging. 

Can't wait to see everyone's creative solutions


----------



## BattahZ

I keep mine in a couple of these: http://www.target.com/Sterilite-Wid...Size=30&id=Sterilite Wide 3-Drawer Cart White 

The nicer bags go in their dustbags and lie flat in a drawer, while smaller/less nice bags get lined up side-by-side.  It's working OK now, but I don't have a ton of nice bags and don't mind cramming the less-nice bags together   It's not a great system if you have a lot of nice bags or a lot of big bags.


----------



## annam

As soon as my DD is out of cloth diapers, I will be storing my bags in the living room in a buffet. Yes we store the diapers there now. It takes up alot fo room, these dang diapers.
people are always amazed when they open it and except to see dishes. Oh well!


----------



## temo

I'm anxious to see some good suggestions too!  I have a armoire in my bedroom that has 5 shelves in it.  The top 2 are taken up with perfume and toiletries "stuff".  The other 3 are for bags, some in dustbags, some not.  I wouldn't dare take a photo, cuz they're usually all spilling out.  I think the shelves are too narrow.  I need some help with this!  Looking for good ideas too!


----------



## Minnifer

Urgh, even if someone has good suggestions I would have nowhere to put anything!  I live in an approx 800 sq ft apt that is BURSTING at the seams (esp now w/my DD) with no available closet space or floor space.  All of my bags are in a closet, in their dust bags and piled on top of some shoe boxes that are on a low 3-shelf unit where I keep all of my shoes/boots.  It's like the leaning tower of bags and they're all smooooshed, and I have to move all of them to be able to get to any one, and when I do they (and the shoe boxes) usually all fall over... sigh...


----------



## pigalle74

I bought a couple of these modular thing and store my bags in dust bags.  I put these in my bedroom against the wall so it does not take up too much space.  These are actually very light (not made out of hard plastics) and easy to assemble.  I also have very light canvas drawers in my closet and keep my clutches and small bags there.  

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=15164905&RN=1009


----------



## merrygold

I have the same problem. I live in a 700 sf apartment and have no storage space because I converted the storage nook into a computer room.  I am thinking about getting some under-the-bed containers on castors to maximize space.  A further benefit is that I won't need to vacuum under there!


----------



## OhCARNage

pigalle74 said:


> I bought a couple of these modular thing and store my bags in dust bags.  I put these in my bedroom against the wall so it does not take up too much space.  These are actually very light (not made out of hard plastics) and easy to assemble.  I also have very light canvas drawers in my closet and keep my clutches and small bags there.
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=15164905&RN=1009



I've seen those piagelle.  B&BW has some pretty canvas boxes that I would love to use, but my apt. is the dustiest place ever. The Petallica Green ones match my bedroom. If they ever go on sale I may try a couple for the closet.  I mean, 36 bucksfor something that small?  C'mon!  ANd Battah, those are what I use to store my linens.  I need to find some stacking ones that won't fall over and stack to the 9ft. ceilings.
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=3707312&cp=3161131

My apt. is just under 600 sq. ft, but there are strangely placed walls and doorways everywhere, so, there's not much room for furniture.  And that, annam, is why my buffet serves as my dresser.  The silverwear draw is great for storing bracelets!  

The first page in the HHH Hangout, shows my closet, when I started this whole get-organized fiasco.  The bldg. I live in is about 80-90 yrs. old and the original units were re-divided and none of us can figure out the original layout.  So I have this, which used to be a closet - no shelves, rods, doors, etc.






tbc...


----------



## True Religion

<- My storage is seen in my avatar! 

I started with just the bottom half to store my jeans. The cubes (from Target) were the perfect size for folded jeans. I used to store my bags on top of the "denim cubes" but then I got too many bags stack on top, so I got more cubes.

When I rotated my bags more, I stored them openly. Now I store some of them in dust bags within the cubes to keep them clean. It's not the perfect solution as the cubes are a little small for some of my bags, but I do like looking at them  (That picture is missing four or five bags that I got after the pic was taken, maybe I'll take an updated photo tonight!)


----------



## OhCARNage

Sorry, photobucket locked up my computer.

And then this, which is a closet in the other apts. in my bldg., but not mine.






It's about 5' x 4' and 70% of it is a walkthru to the bathroom, which leave me with about 5 sq. ft. to work with.  The walls are impossible to get screws into without an industrial-strength drill.  Suggestions?  (And yes, I do have the grace to be embarrassed by how it looks now.


----------



## VydaVeda

I have 2 of these huge clear sterilite containers that I use. I keep ALL of my bags, even the small items, in sleeper bags. I lay them flat on top of each other. And I keep both of the containers in my closet were it is nice and cool. It seems to be working ok. I may need to get a 3rd one soon. At least I know they are in a safe place in my closet that little tiny hands can not get to!!!!!  I also keep all my shoes in individual clear plastic shoe containers.This storage system is also good just in case there is ever a flood.

http://www.target.com/Ultra-Latch-S...s=right-1&pf_rd_m=A1VC38T7YXB528&pf_rd_t=5101

But I did not pay $59.99 for these containers. I purchased them at another store for MUCH MUCH less.


----------



## butterflyrouge

Getting good ideas here...


----------



## jennirane

VV, I don't have your patience!! Especially with the little stuff, I want to see it and decide if that's the wallet I want today or whatever. Most of my bags are in their sleepers on a two-shelf cart in my closet. The flat ones (Lorcas, Havanas, my LP messenger) are stacked, while the square ones (Tharpe, Trophy) are stored stuffed with tissue, standing up. I won't take a pic... my closet is scary and tiny  But here is the cloth-covered tray/tote I got at Target for $9-ish. It fits in my IKEA units. The wicker baskets are also IKEA, but I think I'm going to paint them soon... The Wrigley pics are just for fun  She was thinking HARD about attacking the wrist strap on my Bowery Clutch!! I also pulled whatever HH I had in the tray out in case anyone was curious. I do keep my Lead Lido and the Sophie card case in their sleepers. The other wallets/stuff in there are my MJ Poppy Softy clutch, an LP Dylan wallet (fantastic!) and an old Coach envelope wallet.


----------



## jennirane

Ooops, one more, a close-up of the Bowery and PM Case, and the Gemini Barbie that was "me" on top of our wedding cake. (DH's was a Bigfoot figure!)


----------



## Suzzeee

When we bought our new home one of my non-negotiable things was to have California Closets customize our large walk in closet and it is fabulous!  I have a huge area that is a shoe cubby plus tons of shelves just for shoes as well as shelves just for handbags.  I also have one area that has several drawers built in - I store smaller evening bags, accessories, belts and sweaters in those drawers.  I'm attaching one pic that shows a bit of the closet and will take some more tomorrow -- it's too dark here right now.  The wall to the right of the shoe cubby area in this pic has handbag shelves all across the top with half of it also having shoe shelves and the other half hanging space.    The rug is a Ushak from Turkey that we got while on vacation - I thought my closet which already has a chandelier, a cool bench and an antique batik sarong as a curtain also deserved a cool rug!


----------



## sallyca

Wow Suzzeee - it's gorgeous.


----------



## OhCARNage

Suzzeee said:


> When we bought our new home one of my non-negotiable things was to have California Closets customize our large walk in closet and it is fabulous!  I have a huge area that is a shoe cubby plus tons of shelves just for shoes as well as shelves just for handbags.  I also have one area that has several drawers built in - I store smaller evening bags, accessories, belts and sweaters in those drawers.  I'm attaching one pic that shows a bit of the closet and will take some more tomorrow -- it's too dark here right now.  The wall to the right of the shoe cubby area in this pic has handbag shelves all across the top with half of it also having shoe shelves and the other half hanging space.    The rug is a Ushak from Turkey that we got while on vacation - I thought my closet which already has a chandelier, a cool bench and an antique batik sarong as a curtain also deserved a cool rug!



Suzzeee, your closet is bigger than my bathroom.  So when you need quiet time, do you go hang out in there?  C'mon, be honest.  I sure would!  You made a good deal.  I dream of being able to find everything so easily.  

There's a new girl in the apt. office here.  It used to be two guys who have no comprehension of why anyone would even need a closet.  I mentioned my cleaning project and she offered to come have a look at what I'm dealing with.  She was shocked by that walk-thru room to the bath had nothing.  So tomorrow, maintenance is going to come and see what they can do about it.  Cross your fingers for me.  Maybe I'll at least get a rod to hang coats on.  However, a few shelves wouldn't hurt either.

Found this for bags - might be easier than shuffling thru a pile.
http://www.target.com/Whitmor-Handb...hSize=150&id=Whitmor Handbag File Clear White


----------



## enga4

Suzzeeee, that's awesome. I'm filing that "non-negotiable" away for our future condo purchase. I only knew that the container store does custom closets; is California Closets cheaper? 

Laura, great news about your apartment! I'm crossing my fingers that you get a nice pretty "walk-thru" area. (Ala Carrie's from S&TC!)

Me, I just purged a bunch of stuff--clothes, shoes, and purses that I never wear. We also moved (but only temporarily, so I'm not unpacking too much), and our closet is a walk-thru w. a white wire shelf all the way around that doubles as the hanger--huge but totally unorganized. So my bags are divided between the shelf and my huge black trunk. I want to wait and see what our permanent place has.

But....I've also ordered these: http://home-solutions.hsn.com/total-hanger-2-pack-expandable-clothing-rack_p-4176015_xp.aspx?sz=0&cat=&dept=hw0034&sf=hw&gs=&subcat=&attr=&o=-RI&prev=hp!sf!dept&ocm=HW%7Chw0034&ccm=HW|hw0034#product_tabs

They'd totally work for bag storage, if you have the room. I plan on using one for coats/bags and the other for drying...


----------



## dreamofpompidou

Suzzeee I love it!!!!


----------



## pigalle74

Suzeeee, I'm sorry, but do you have a chandelier in your closet???  or am I just imagining things...either way, it look gorgeous


----------



## OhCARNage

Thanks, enga.  I had forgotten about Carrie's closet, but yes, that's exactly what mine is like.  Here's the remnants of my clean out - minus the bags & shoes and things that went straight to the trash.  Some is going to Goodwill and stuff that's like new is going to Bon.  I gained weight during school and needed interview clothes, wore them once or twice for an hour and then lost the weight as soon as I started working.  Plus, there are a few presents from the ex that I think it's healthy to purge as well.






Holy, moley.  I was so mesmerized by the functionality of that closet that I totally missed the chandelier.  Nice touch.


----------



## sallyca

Don't put anything leather right on the white wire - it might leave marks in it showing where the wire lines are.  I've made that mistake but luckily not with expensive stuff.  Put a thick towel or blanket down first then the bag won't take on the shape of the shelf.



enga4 said:


> Suzzeeee, that's awesome. I'm filing that "non-negotiable" away for our future condo purchase. I only knew that the container store does custom closets; is California Closets cheaper?
> 
> Laura, great news about your apartment! I'm crossing my fingers that you get a nice pretty "walk-thru" area. (Ala Carrie's from S&TC!)
> 
> Me, I just purged a bunch of stuff--clothes, shoes, and purses that I never wear. We also moved (but only temporarily, so I'm not unpacking too much), and our closet is a walk-thru w. a white wire shelf all the way around that doubles as the hanger--huge but totally unorganized. So my bags are divided between the shelf and my huge black trunk. I want to wait and see what our permanent place has.
> 
> But....I've also ordered these: http://home-solutions.hsn.com/total-hanger-2-pack-expandable-clothing-rack_p-4176015_xp.aspx?sz=0&cat=&dept=hw0034&sf=hw&gs=&subcat=&attr=&o=-RI&prev=hp!sf!dept&ocm=HW%7Chw0034&ccm=HW|hw0034#product_tabs
> 
> They'd totally work for bag storage, if you have the room. I plan on using one for coats/bags and the other for drying...


----------



## Suzzeee

pigalle74 said:


> Suzeeee, I'm sorry, but do you have a chandelier in your closet???  or am I just imagining things...either way, it look gorgeous



I do -- our house and decorating style overall isn't "chandelier friendly" but my husband and I were fixing up his old house to sell after the final renters had moved out and we replaced this fixture with a modern one and once I actually started cleaning this up, it turned out to be gorgeous and I decided to keep it and the closet was the only place I could think of to put it so I just went with it -- it's a nice contrast to the modern, while finish of the CA closet built ins.


----------



## Suzzeee

enga4 said:


> Suzzeeee, that's awesome. I'm filing that "non-negotiable" away for our future condo purchase. I only knew that the container store does custom closets; is California Closets cheaper?
> 
> ..



CA Closets is much more expensive but it's custom - they come out and measure and you can have it built to your specs.  We have two closets we did in the Elfa from Container Store and they are nice as well but not as sturdy or as custom.


----------



## enga4

sallyca said:


> Don't put anything leather right on the white wire - it might leave marks in it showing where the wire lines are.  I've made that mistake but luckily not with expensive stuff.  Put a thick towel or blanket down first then the bag won't take on the shape of the shelf.



Oooooo, thanks Sally! I'm fixing it right now! Good thing they've only been up maybe a week or two.


----------



## enga4

Suzzeee said:


> CA Closets is much more expensive but it's custom - they come out and measure and you can have it built to your specs.  We have two closets we did in the Elfa from Container Store and they are nice as well but not as sturdy or as custom.



Mmmm.... good to know. 

Are the Ikea closets better quality than Elfa??? I'm sure they aren't as good as CA.


----------



## jennirane

I've used Elfa and IKEA systems, and they're pretty comparable IF the components are metal. IKEA quality goes down when you get into the wood composite...


----------



## lulu3955

Here is pictures of my storage room. It houses Winter clothing/jackets, some handbags, wallets, winter shoes, ice climbing gear, fencing equipment and luggage. Watch out it's messy! LOL This is where I take my handbag action shots it's the only room with a full length mirror. I also have a small closet in my guest room for handbags but that is even messier so no pics of that. 

ETA the last pics is shadowboxes! gotta love handbags are art


----------



## dreamofpompidou

Lulu will you come organize my house?!?! Gorgeous!


----------



## OhCARNage

lulu3955 said:


> Here is pictures of my storage room. It houses Winter clothing/jackets, some handbags, wallets, winter shoes, ice climbing gear, fencing equipment and luggage. Watch out it's messy! LOL This is where I take my handbag action shots it's the only room with a full length mirror. I also have a small closet in my guest room for handbags but that is even messier so no pics of that.
> 
> ETA the last pics is shadowboxes! gotta love handbags are art



Messy?  Your're crazy, that's incredibly neat and organized.  Are you the fencer?

So, looks like I'm getting a rod & a shelf in that walk-thru area.  I'll just need a few garment bags to keep the dust off everything and I'll be set.  I was told to move all the stuff and they'd do it now.  If you saw my eariler pic, you know it's a lot of stuff.  I moved everything, then the bldg. manager saw maintenance getting supplies and told them they had to wait until next Friday.  Ugh, there's no room to move, so everything has to go back and then be moved again.


----------



## lulu3955

yup I'm the fencer (sabre style) and climber. All the stuff in the storage room is mine  My DH gets the garage for all of this woodworking tools and I get the storage room. 



dreamofpompidou said:


> Lulu will you come organize my house?!?! Gorgeous!



UMMM yes!LOL I love organizing. It's soo Zen! it's kinda like a bonsai tree


----------



## enga4

Thanks Jenni for your recs. I know exactly what you mean about the Ikea particle board (?). 

Lol, Lulu! You're just like my sister in your awesome organizing skills! I wish I could hunker down and get my stuff seriously together, but I'm such a mess! And 2 babes and a hubby only make matters worse! Please come organize my house when I get it!!!


----------



## sallyca

Lulu - so lovely and soo tidy and organized. Love the graphic plaid coin purse in the shadow box!  What are the bags in the bottom containers with the blue lids (3rd pic on the right)?




lulu3955 said:


> Here is pictures of my storage room. It houses Winter clothing/jackets, some handbags, wallets, winter shoes, ice climbing gear, fencing equipment and luggage. Watch out it's messy! LOL This is where I take my handbag action shots it's the only room with a full length mirror. I also have a small closet in my guest room for handbags but that is even messier so no pics of that.
> 
> ETA the last pics is shadowboxes! gotta love handbags are art


----------



## Suzzeee

Okay, finally got a chance to take a few more pics of the closet including a good shot of the chandelier -- if you saw the rest of my house you'd be amused by the chandelier - it so not a fit for my decor style at all.

This is all courtesy of California Closets and this is my dream closet -- took me many, many years to find it -- if it were a tiny big bigger, I'd have a small loveseat, fridge and lock on the door


----------



## sallyca

Wow - I'm so envious. We have a smallish walk in closet but directly on the other side of that is my DS's bedroom.  I've already got dibs on the room after he moves out and would love to knock the wall through and make it one BIIIG closet.  Losing a bedroom is not so good for resale value of the house though.

Suzzeee - I love the navy/purple wrap in the middle picture!


----------



## lulu3955

sallyca said:


> Lulu - so lovely and soo tidy and organized. Love the graphic plaid coin purse in the shadow box!  What are the bags in the bottom containers with the blue lids (3rd pic on the right)?



Those are Dooney & Bourke Flap Wristlets I've got about 55-60 of them ush: Those darn things are so handy and cute. It's like Pokemon gotta catch them all. LOL

Suzee- That is an amazing closet!!!and your shoe collection!! TDF!!


----------



## Suzzeee

sallyca said:


> Wow - I'm so envious. We have a smallish walk in closet but directly on the other side of that is my DS's bedroom.  I've already got dibs on the room after he moves out and would love to knock the wall through and make it one BIIIG closet.  Losing a bedroom is not so good for resale value of the house though.
> 
> Suzzeee - I love the navy/purple wrap in the middle picture!



Thanks - that's the Burberry wrap that Nordstrom had for it's Anniversary sale - I can't wait until it gets colder so I can actually wear it -- not so good on 100 degree days like we're having today


----------



## sallyca

I didn't even know they had Mulberry wraps!  So nice - I love wearing wraps and big scarves.


----------



## Suzzeee

sallyca said:


> I didn't even know they had Mulberry wraps!  So nice - I love wearing wraps and big scarves.



It's actually Burberry (not Mulberry - not sure they make anything other than bags) -- Nordstrom has had a special one for the Anniv sale each year that they sell at a seriously nice discount and it usually sells out every year - I was really lucky to get the purple one!


----------



## cherubicanh

*Suzzeee* Love the closet.  I'm horrible with my stuff..I just throw it everywhere.  When I get my dream closet, I want the same one Mariah had on the MTV cribs episode. I DIE!


----------



## sallyca

Whoa - I'm dumb.  I think I've had a total of 9 hours of sleep over the past 3 nights so I'm clearly not seeing things correctly.  

How do I store my bags?  I have an office on the main floor of the house and I have them in the closet, on the door handles, on top of fileboxes.  It's just me, books, yarn and bags.  And a LOT of paper.  And the cat sleeping on the chair.


----------



## Suzzeee

cherubicanh said:


> *Suzzeee* Love the closet.  I'm horrible with my stuff..I just throw it everywhere.  When I get my dream closet, I want the same one Mariah had on the MTV cribs episode. I DIE!



Yeah - now that was a closet!  Kimora Lee Simmons is pretty amazing too!


----------



## enga4

WOW Suzzeee,  Amazing and I love the purple wrap, too. Lucky, lucky girl!

Derrr... I see you're in CA, too, so... is CA closets only install/sell in CA?


----------



## enga4

Laura, yay to getting a better closet set up next Friday! I hear ya about renting woes... I'm soooo over renting right now... :cry:


----------



## temo

*Syzzeee*, what a great closet!!  I'm jealous!


----------



## Suzzeee

enga4 said:


> WOW Suzzeee,  Amazing and I love the purple wrap, too. Lucky, lucky girl!
> 
> Derrr... I see you're in CA, too, so... is CA closets only install/sell in CA?



Thanks so much - I am a very lucky girl!

I believe California Closets is a national company - you might want to Google them for your area.  There are a few other companies that also do the custom closet installations as well.


----------



## sallyca

California closets is international - we have them here in BC.


----------



## MJA

I use the space saver bags you get at Bed Bath and Beyond. I usually put about 3 handbags into the medium size bag and compress them for later use.  Keeps them dry and clean and makes it easy to store too!


----------



## Antonia

I use to keep them in thier dustbags on the closet shelf but then when you don't see the bag, you almost forget you have it, so now they're all sitting pretty on their dustbags like this:


----------



## shop2drop1

My DH made a cabinet for them that is in the kitchen.  They are all in their dustbags.  Eventually I will photograph them and hang the pictures on the inside of the doors.  Since the cabinet is in the kitchen, it makes changing out bags a lot easier!


----------



## Antonia

*^^ I love your stam that's on top of the cabinet!!!*


----------



## shop2drop1

Antonia said:


> *^^ I love your stam that's on top of the cabinet!!!*


 
Thanks!


----------



## Stella Fleuret

crunchy buns said:


> I have a shelf in my closet that I lined with a few sheets so they are all nice and comfy.



Same here!


----------



## enga4

yum, yum yum!!!!


----------



## LoveCatsLots

When my handbag collection began to grow and GROW, I separated them by seasons, and I now rotate them in and out of an antique Japanese tansu (a tall chest of drawers). My current season bags are stuffed with tissue, placed in their sleepers and sit on built-in shelves in my closet.  Our builder placed heating/cooling vents on the ceilings of all our walk-in closets.  

Of course there's another reason for separating my handbags:  my husband has no idea how many handbags I have!


----------



## BlueKat

When I am not using my handbags, I stuff them with tissue and store them in their dustbag on my closet shelves.


----------



## sallyca

Wow - Lulu - They look like (from the side) they have great colours. I'm trying to imagine them laid out in a great abstract design and then placed in a huge shadow box.  Massive art installation?  I'm not joking - it would be beautiful.



lulu3955 said:


> Those are Dooney & Bourke Flap Wristlets I've got about 55-60 of them ush: Those darn things are so handy and cute. It's like Pokemon gotta catch them all. LOL
> 
> Suzee- That is an amazing closet!!!and your shoe collection!! TDF!!


----------



## skydive nikki

Suzzeee, I want to come play dress up in your closet!! You are so lucky to have all that space and its so organized!


----------



## Jordanopolis

Finally managed to get some pictures! 

http://picasaweb.google.com/lucianalieff/Storage#


----------



## sallyca

Wow - looks great and super organized!  I need more space!


----------



## Jordanopolis

Thanks. I tried so many things, I tried in my walk in closet, tried hanging, tried it outside of the dustbags displaying them...and this was the best I could do.


----------



## sirene

Sigh, I love your box of pilots


----------



## Jordanopolis

Me too!!  I need to use them though!! Most of them are brand new!


----------



## jc0812

What a great thread!  I really enjoyed seeing everyone's pics.  I'll have to take some pics of my closet...


----------



## jaxbishop

I have been shamed! All of my handbags are shoved into the bottom drawer of a sideboard in our living/dining room. My husband and I live in a very small space, so I don't have a lot of extra room - I don't have the dust bags for ANY of my bags, so I'm thinking pillowcases, stuffed with tissue paper and back in the drawer ... any more tips for creative storage in a small place?


----------



## chunkylover53

I've run out of storage space, so a lot of my bags are sitting on the floor of the study. It's a bit like an obstacle course. Must do something about that!


----------



## arsweb

I store mine in dustbags stashed inside decorative baskets (the kind that are breathable and don't smell like shellac).


----------



## DiamondGirl1

I keep mine in the dustbags...store them in plastic Rubbermaid containers and keep a list of them on the side of the box so I know what is where.  Keeps them neat, clean, and pristine for next use.  I just stack the boxes up and the bags don't get damaged.


----------



## blah956

if they have a dustbag, i keep them in that. otherwise, i just stack them on top of each other next to my shoes on the top shelf!

i also have a small plastic drawer set where i put wallets and small purses in.


----------



## hillmarcella

Hi, I usually keep my handbags in theis dustbags, inside my closet!


----------



## gucci fan

Can I just say all of the above.  I try to ideally keep them in their dustbag but I get lazy... especially when I change out handbags all the time.


----------



## OhCARNage

So, I finally got a bar in my walk-thru closet, no shelves.  Would I have known they were just going to screw it into the door frame, I would have done it myself.  









Even though I can only use 1/2 of it if I want to be able to get thru the doorway, it still doubles my closet space.  I need to get some garment bags because this is the dustiest apt in the world - especially when there's a major fire.  Anyone know of a place to get inexpensive non-vinyl ones?  Color would be nice too.  Any suggestions for making better use of this space?

I finally found some adhesive hooks to put inside my closet door for jewelry & scarves.  The doors are too thin to handle screws or nails and these 3M hooks are supposed to hold really well.  I'm going to add more, but it's just too hot to deal with anything in the bedroom right now.


----------



## Suzzeee

^^The Container Store has really nice heavy cotton ones -- I have the ones that just cover the shoulders on a lot of my jackets that I don't wear that often but they have full size ones too.


----------



## skydive nikki

OhCARNage said:


> So, I finally got a bar in my walk-thru closet, no shelves.  Would I have known they were just going to screw it into the door frame, I would have done it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I can only use 1/2 of it if I want to be able to get thru the doorway, it still doubles my closet space.  I need to get some garment bags because this is the dustiest apt in the world - especially when there's a major fire.  Anyone know of a place to get inexpensive non-vinyl ones?  Color would be nice too.  Any suggestions for making better use of this space?
> 
> I finally found some adhesive hooks to put inside my closet door for jewelry & scarves.  The doors are too thin to handle screws or nails and these 3M hooks are supposed to hold really well.  I'm going to add more, but it's just too hot to deal with anything in the bedroom right now.



It's looking great! Now you have inspired me to organize my mess of a closet.


----------



## chodessa

lulu3955 said:


> ETA the last pics is shadowboxes! gotta love handbags are art



FAB Idea!! 
Perfect art work for a girl's closet! If only I had duplicates to shadow box with!!


----------



## enga4

Hey Carn, great start on the closet! Maybe you can ask them to put a shelf over the bar? That'd give you more use of the space. Or ask if it's ok to do yourself?


----------



## leothelnss

I love the door idea, OhCarn!


----------



## OhCARNage

enga4 said:


> Hey Carn, great start on the closet! Maybe you can ask them to put a shelf over the bar? That'd give you more use of the space. Or ask if it's ok to do yourself?



Nope, the bldg. owner is too cheap.  She acted liked she was going to go bankrupt putting a wooden rod between two walls.  I've lived here 8 years, always paid my rent on time and never asked for a thing.  Sheesh!  Maintenance had to use a heavy duty drill to get a bracket into the wall for the rod.  Now that it's in place I can put up my own :censor: shelf.  

I went to Bed, Bath & Beyond once the temp. dropped below 90.  (The insomnia is bad enough that I shouldn't be driving, so I use the bus or train.)  $100 later, I dragged home a good sized canvas garment bag, 3 med. pop-up laundry hampers, a 6 shelf sweater bag, cedar blocks and a box o' 50 BB&B huggable hangers.  Tomorrow morning when it's cooler, I'll see how far that gets me.


----------



## skydive nikki

You will have your own hand made dream closet in no time!  I really admire you doing this yourself. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## jennirane

Laura, can you put a much wider shelf up above the door frame? One that came out well into the space (for deeper boxes and containers)?

You might also check Target. They had some cute IKEA knock-off cubby units that had matching canvas box/totes in various colors for the back-to-campus crowd. There might be some on sale right now...

Oh, and two things, although my guess is you know this:
leveler, stud-finder

Stay cool!!


----------



## OhCARNage

skydive nikki said:


> You will have your own hand made dream closet in no time!  I really admire you doing this yourself. Can't wait to see the finished product.



The funny thing is, I could have gone to any friend's house, edited and reorganized their closets in an afternoon.  For some reason when it's my own, I have a helluva time remaining objective enough to just get it done.  And I still haven't finished my handbag edit.  I really am going to need help here for that one.


----------



## enga4

I can't wait to see pics of your dream closet, CARN!!! Sounds like you've got a good handle on what needs to get done.

Aren't cheapo landlords/management the pits?! We just moved out of the place we've been at for 2 years, and she was AWFUL! Heat was included in the rent, but she controlled it; for two winters we FROZE! The windows leaked out what little heat we got!


----------



## GinnyLu

At the end of my guestroom closet there are three shelves that I store my lovelies on. Top shelf has the larger bags that need to stand upright, middle shelf has a combo of structured and soft, and the bottom shelf has stackable goods. On the left of the bottom shelf the mercer clutches and lorcas are stacked in one pile and to the right the lido, mercer satchel, and havanas are stacked. In the hanging dustbag are some small clutches.


----------



## joy_de

awesome, ginny! love your collection!


----------



## GinnyLu

Thanks!  It beats my old system of just piling them all in a big basket.


----------



## OhCARNage

I envy your shelf space Ginny.  I only have shelves in the kitchen.  I don't cook, so maybe I should just toss those pots & pans and use that space.  

It's supposed to cool down to the 80's this weekend, so maybe I can get this stupid project finished. At least my closet never looked this bad --> http://blog.shopbop.com/2009/09/holy-s-wardrobe-freak-out-fashion-weekstyle.html


----------



## beljwl

Here is my closet






I glue photos and the name of the bag on my boxes 





Here are my accessories


----------



## OhCARNage

beljwl said:


> Here is my closet...



Now that is impressive organization!


----------



## high_notes_4u

Wow, beljwl, great organizing scheme!  I wish I had the time and space to do that!!


----------



## fufu

I don store my bags in the boxes due to the humidity level in my country. 

I store them in a glass door wooden cabinet. Bags are put inside their dustbags. I try to air them once every 2 weeks.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I stored my bags in the dustbags and place it the box. I am running of room to put my handbags in the closet.  My walk-in closet is very small.  I constantly have to move my clothes around.
















This weekend my DH just agreed to convert my office into a walk-in closet.  That would be my new project in 2010.


----------



## Selkie

Mine are in their dustbags, in a shelved cupboard, in a cool part of the room


----------



## blackonmaroon

I have an open bookcase and a bookcase enclosed by a glass door, and all of my bags go in there in their dustbags.


----------



## CarrieB

Mine just lie in their dustbags in the dark - such a shame! How do you display yours?


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

Please do a search!


----------



## RedSoleVixon

So i just moved from a big house in upstate ny to an ok sized apartment in DC. Me and my bf share a walk in closet and one of the hardest things ive found is trying to organize all of my purses. I sort of pile everything on my top shelf and put a few on these hanger things on the back of my doors and i also have tons piled in this big blue storage bin. I just cant figure out a way to organize all of them without it looking like a purse bomb went off in my closet. Hopefully next year we will be moving into a 2 bedroom and instead of making the 2nd bedroom an office like my bf mentioned, ill try and bribe him into making it my own walk in closet, lol


anyways, suggestions????? please?? !!


----------



## Swanky

hi! We have a HUGE thread about storing bags, did you try a search yet? It could be a great resource.


----------



## RedSoleVixon

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> hi! We have a HUGE thread about storing bags, did you try a search yet? It could be a great resource.


 
no but thats great!


----------



## Swanky

it's pretty cool, lots of pics


----------



## doreenjoy

I'm not sure there's any way to organize over 50 purses in a small space. I have trouble with my collection of less than 10 bags in a Victorian! 

If you can line the closet with shelves, that might be the best way. I hope you find some other ideas in the thread *Swanky* mentioned.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Another option might be to store them in different areas - get an armoire/linen press for the bedroom and then store a few everyday bags in the closet itself.  Get doors!


----------



## doreenjoy

A few of these hanging canvas shelves might help you get started. I use them for clutches and medium-sized bags: 

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...110944&ci_sku=B000BHHR0S&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001


----------



## missy brown

Got a question yes I am kind of new here I was wondering if everyone could share how they store there designer bags now that I have started collecting I need a place to put them so that's why I am asking how do you store yours feel free to share and post pics too also if you go to youtube be sure to check my first juicy video out the link is http://youtube.com/blackandthcik yes my youtube channel is clean thanks everyone


----------



## Odebdo

http://www.organize.com/parkapurse.html

I have these in both closets...helps a little bit...but I need a better long term solution!

Off to search for the thread Swanky was mentioning!


----------



## sandysandiego

^^Curious as to why you are here?


----------



## funnybeaver

I'd rent a storage unit, and keep them there!


----------



## sandysandiego

^^are you signed in with 2 usernames?


----------



## funnybeaver

No, I think she registered after me, and just copycated my nick


----------



## Designer_Love

I keep mine in the dust bags they come with, and than wrap them in plastic and keep them in my dresser and i even store some in my clothes hamper because i don't have enough room in my dresser for all of them and i refuse to put my bags in the closet. I'd like to have a curio for my bags or some sort of fancy way to display them...one day i will but for now mine are just stroed wherever i can find room for them.


----------



## Swanky

hi!

We actually have a HUGE thread in Handbags & Purses about this


----------



## chakakhan

i can't find the thread Swanky was talking about... can someone post?  Thanks!


----------



## doreenjoy

Maybe Swanky can post the search terms, because I can't find any good threads on this either. I found these by looking for "storage".

Do You Stuff

Do You Store your bags in dust bags


Storage

OMG I think I lost a bag

Cedar Chest OK for storage?


Do I Store it in the box too?


How Many

Storage in an IKEA PAX wardrobe


----------



## Roxana

Odebdo said:


> http://www.organize.com/parkapurse.html
> 
> I have these in both closets...helps a little bit...but I need a better long term solution!
> 
> Off to search for the thread Swanky was mentioning!


 
o I love this! And I see they ship international. I wonder what the material is though, couldn't find it. Do you know?


----------



## doreenjoy

I use these hanging canvas shelves for my clutches and smaller bags: 

Hanging canvas sweater shelves

I also put small leather goods on them.


----------



## chakakhan

Thanks, doreenjoy. I found similar threads -- I'll post if I find the mother lode.



doreenjoy said:


> Maybe Swanky can post the search terms, because I can't find any good threads on this either. I found these by looking for "storage".
> 
> Do You Stuff
> 
> Do You Store your bags in dust bags
> 
> 
> Storage
> 
> OMG I think I lost a bag
> 
> Cedar Chest OK for storage?
> 
> 
> Do I Store it in the box too?
> 
> 
> How Many
> 
> Storage in an IKEA PAX wardrobe


----------



## Raqu15

i have about 20 really great bags that i have hanging on my wall on hooks...but the bags are getting ruined from sagging...i'm trying to figure out whats the best way to store bags if anyone has any ideas, helpful suggestions!!!!

THANKS!


----------



## Swanky

Hi! We already have a HUGE helpful thread about storing bags if you'll try a search


----------



## handbag addict

I can not find the main thread too. Does anyone have the link to the storage thread??? thank u!!!


----------



## iamsmilin

I use an under the bed plastic rolling storage bin for my cheaper bags that I don't use as much and don't mind getting squished. I also use some shoe storage boxes for my smaller evening bags, wrislets and wallets.


----------



## Code Blue

Here's another thread...

How do you store your handbag & accessory collections? Pics???


----------



## doreenjoy

Code Blue said:


> Here's another thread...
> 
> How do you store your handbag & accessory collections? Pics???


 
I think that's the thread that always gets these similar threads closed. Good job!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Wow some closet organization..  good visual suggestions.. thanks for the pics


----------



## wordbox

doreenjoy said:


> A few of these hanging canvas shelves might help you get started. I use them for clutches and medium-sized bags:
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/175-2884726-3957810?ASIN=B000BHHR0S&AFID=Froogle&LNM=B000BHHR0S|MultiStripe_Canvas_Hanging_Shelves&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B000BHHR0S&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001



I have one of these and it definitely works. Right now I keep it in the closet in the guest bedroom, but do have room if I ever have to move it into our bedroom closet. Anyhow, I keep a few favorite/often-used bags on my closet shelf, and the rest go in the closet on the hanging shelf thingy.


----------



## NagaJolokia

Omg, I hope I don't get that many bags in the future. With my current wishlist, I will have 40. There are 5 in my collection that I could sell and not miss though.


----------



## doreenjoy

I posted this in another thread but it might help someone who finds this thread. 

I use a couple of these hanging canvas shelves for clutches, small bags, wallets and cosmetic cases. 

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...110944&ci_sku=B000BHHR0S&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001


----------



## eunaddict

hmm...right now i just store them in their dustbags, in their boxes then in the paperbag carriers on the floor next to my bed...my parents don't mind watching my bag corner accumulate so it's all good...

what i really wanna do is get an old LV trunk, one that's battered with history and travel and store my bags in there...no better display case


----------



## lightdays

I read on here that a tPFer said it's bad to store your purses in their boxes. Is this true? Why is it bad?


----------



## chloehandbags

Really? I didn't know that.

I know you're supposed to let leather breathe, so perhaps it's to do with that? 

I store some of mine in their boxes (the ones that came in boxes!) and some others in NAP boxes; maybe I'm doing the wrong thing?


----------



## yoglood

really??? I store (some) of my purses in their original boxes!!
Hmm maybe this has to do with mold? b/c it grows in the dark..? I could be wrong.


----------



## BgaHolic

My feeling is if you have them stored in boxes, will you use them frequently?  I believe that's what the dustbag is for.  It's made of breathable fabric for the leather.


----------



## thithi

I've heard mold can grow if a bag is stored in a box too long.... but I imagine that's more likely in warm/humid environments, which is something I'd never have to worry about.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cardboard has a lot of acid in it and will eventually yellow certain things that come in contact with it, like textiles. Don't know about leather, but probably. How long it will take to yellow something...well, that may be years. I know that women have stored their expensive shoes in their original cardboard boxes sometimes for decades with no noticeable yellowing. 

Paper also has acid it in and will yellow textiles, and fairly quickly too sometimes. Something to consider if you keep paper stuffed in your purse to hold its shape. Might want to replace the paper with old cotton socks and T-shirts. 

But one of the worst things of all is supposed to be plastic. Plastic gives off gases that will yellow textiles. 

So the safest way to store a pricey bag is in a dust bag and stuffed with cotton or acid-free archival tissue paper. 

Cedar chests and cedar chips are a no-no since wood gives off lots of acid and, contrary to myth, cedar does nothing to keep moths away. 

There was a gal who was a museum conservationist on here a while back and this was discussed in a message string.


----------



## beljwl

I store all my bags in their dustbags and in their boxes.. Then I glue photos onto the boxes so I know what is inside


----------



## la6

I think it is okay to store them inside the dustbag, inside the box.  *Beljwl*, I have been thinking about organizing my bags that way...


----------



## Lady Stardust

I prefer just the dustbags purely because of space, boxes can be a bit cumbersome


----------



## Pamela327322

It's a great idea to put pictures on the boxes.


----------



## rdhunni

i put mine in their dustbag, inside their box.  I hope I'm not doing *more harm than good . . .*


----------



## papertiger

So long as the bag gets used once in a while it's OK with normal leather (better than framed/shaped bags get squashed in a big haeavy stack). Put away in a box for a long time in very cold/humid conditions is* not* good. Patent leather should not be stored away.


----------



## papertiger

BigPurseSue said:


> Cardboard has a lot of acid in it and will eventually yellow certain things that come in contact with it, like textiles. Don't know about leather, but probably. How long it will take to yellow something...well, that may be years. I know that women have stored their expensive shoes in their original cardboard boxes sometimes for decades with no noticeable yellowing.
> 
> Paper also has acid it in and will yellow textiles, and fairly quickly too sometimes. Something to consider if you keep paper stuffed in your purse to hold its shape. Might want to replace the paper with old cotton socks and T-shirts.
> 
> But one of the worst things of all is supposed to be plastic. Plastic gives off gases that will yellow textiles.
> 
> So the safest way to store a pricey bag is in a dust bag and stuffed with cotton or acid-free archival tissue paper.
> 
> Cedar chests and cedar chips are a no-no since wood gives off lots of acid and, contrary to myth, cedar does nothing to keep moths away.
> 
> There was a gal who was a museum conservationist on here a while back and this was discussed in a message string.


 


Also, if you can find a stock of unbleached, pure cotton pillow cases - they are _better_ than the man-made fibre dust bags that designers usually provide.


----------



## Jahpson

as long as you keep them in a dustbag, wherever you store them (original box, closet, etc.) your bag will be fine


----------



## LoveCatsLots

I don't see why not if you have the space.  For me, it's all about space or lack thereof.  

I store my handbags in dustbags, because boxes won't fit the cubbyholes in my closet where I keep my winter handbags.  Also, boxes take up more space in my _tansu _ where I'm currently storing my spring-summer bags.  I seriously would love to have more space, so I can buy more handbags . . .


----------



## pursewatch

I store mine inside their dust bags due to lack of space otherwise I would love to store them in their own box.


----------



## Cest Si Bon

I used to store mine in their boxes but now I only use dust bags because I have read on TPF that the leather will dry otherwise. This is just a precaution though, as I'd like to go back to using boxes.. So, what's the consensus?


----------



## iamsmilin

Have you guys seen this purse organizer? Anyone have it and have any reviews?  It looks awesome. 
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/Product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=17038435


----------



## shugababe192

Um, that looks amazing and I want it.


----------



## kaitylin

That looks great! Problem is, I don't think I have any more space to hang things in my closet....


----------



## Coach10619

That one looks great!  I have this one from Avon http://www.avon.com/1/1/736-handbag-organizer.html
but, I don't care for it because, I don't like my bags to be constantly hanging from thier straps.  I do use it though for some of my no-name bags.
The one you posted looks like it would be a lot easier to access plus, it looks like your bags should be safe in it.


----------



## iamsmilin

I agree with you, I don't really like my bags to hang from the straps all the time.  I love this system because it looks like it adjust to different size bags.  The straps remind me of the car seat straps for my DD.  These straps will help protect my other "babies"!


----------



## fashion_mom1

That does look amazing if I had the closet space


----------



## Cest Si Bon

This looks great, but the elastic makes me nervous..


----------



## trueshoelove2

Woo one more thing that I desperately want to buy, even though I definitely don't have the closet space and I'm trying to save money!  That really would be helpful though..I'm always rearranging my bags because I can't find a way to store them that I actually like.


----------



## msJenna

bump! great thread

currently mine are all out of their dust bags sitting along the top shelves of my closet.

I have been contemplating getting a glass door cabinet from ikea that is GORGEOUS and putting my handbags in there but for now, I suppose the closet will do.

I should probably stick them in their dust bags I suppose.

My boyfriend has a perfect closet for handbags...with perfect square shelves. I'm so jealous. He doesn't even use his closet either


----------



## Bitsy's_Mom

I put them in dustbags and then separate them in bins according to designer.


----------



## orejitagirl

Wow..I have to admit after seeing everyone's photos of thier closets, I was very jealous....my dad built my closet along with my apt in the back of the house....I want him to redo mine....and make it bigger..but like always the answer is NO so alas here are the photos of my closet....I just got that cute box from the Liberty London collection at Target to store my wallets. As for dustbags, I try to store all of them in dustbags. Most I have gotten at the flea market for cheap guess some people just don't like them. I have photos of all my bags as well in a link below if you would like to see them. Now all I need to do is label my shoes because I am always scattering the boxes all over looking for the ones I want.....:girlwhack:
























Most of my current bags...Not all of them...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=124189&id=519415115&l=f45fb75e19


----------



## rainrowan

*msJenna*, you just made me want an LV Alma  Beautiful patina!

I store my bags in their dustbags and if they are slouchy ones, I either pile them gently or hang them from the many hooks in my closet. Otherwise, most of them are on a flat surface


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I keep all my bags in their dust bags in my closet..  I had a closet system made for my bags. and they get aired out with out having to be removed from the dustbags,,

The more delicate bags are in their dustbags and the boxs but I check on them because So FL is very humid and I am afraid of mold...


----------



## Div4life




----------



## pro_shopper

^ love your bag shelf and collection!

I store all my bags on tall self in their dustbags laying on their backs


----------



## MissPrivé

Amazing *Div4Life*!!! It looks like a store!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Selena said:


> Ok so I am bored and i always enjoy seeing individual bags but lets post pictures of where we keep our bags.
> Mine:


 I am so inlove with your way of organizing your bags/accessories  is that little shelving unit inside separate? and where'd you get it?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I keep my handbags in their dustbags and boxes. I am hoping to have cabinets with glass doors made up for them when we move into our new home.


----------



## jillvalentine

I keep mine in their dustbags in the area of the closet designated for bags.


----------



## NagaJolokia

How I store my bags is not a pretty picture at all. They're in dustbags and placed side by side, leaning on each other or flopped over, on the top shelf and floor in my closet as well as hanging on the shelf hooks on my door. The ones in regular rotation are out of their dustbags on my chair or the floor.  I do stuff the ones that are more structured with tissue paper.


----------



## MR2008

Hiya, I searched around and could not find any threads on what people use to display their collections. Can someone be kind enough to point me to some threads that show these?

Thanks!


----------



## appleproject

Hi,
I'm not sure if this is the right place for this so I apologise if it is posted in correctly.

As my handbag addiction has grown and my Mulberry family has expanded the one thing I find I have started to need is a way to store my bags so that they are safe, and so that I can get at them easily - also I have limited space. I've found this, do any of you have any experience of this?

http://www.theshoelounge.co.uk/Item...10 Pack&caTitle=Clear HandBag Boxes - 10 Pack


----------



## saabsaab

Looks good, never used it though. I would be afraid of colour transfer of the leather to put a bag in it without a dust cover. And that makes it less nice, because the box is meant to look through. I use boxes of IKEA the ones you have to fold yourself. But it depends on the kind of bags you own if it fits. I have found one that is perfect for my Ledbury's and one that is perfect my Bays Clutches.


----------



## appleproject

If the boxes are clear plastic, wouldn't that prevent colour transfer?  I suppose I could fold the dustbag on the base of the container and put the bag on top of it? 
I currently keep them in dustbags in ikea boxes but the problem is that I have to move boxes to get to the ones I want which is a pain


----------



## Poppy bagfan

This is a perennial problem of mine too....I have my shoes stroed in a bookcase type thing and some bags on the top shelf of my wardrobe....but some of mine i like to see so i have them strategically placed around my room....they get a wee bit dusty but nothing a good polish does not cure.....i would love a unit with glass doors like CF has, to display my bags in my room - i have all my necklaces on display over my dressing table, hung on nails and i love that i can see them all and grab something different wheneer i feel like it....

I could make 2 corner units with shelves for my room - or rather have someone else make them....that would be ideal!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Other people's solutions would be fantastic - can we hear (and see) them??


----------



## appleproject

How about a walk in closet?


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Oh HEAVEN!! i would LOVE one of those!!


----------



## lola73

Just like Carries! I would adore a walk-in wardrobe with separate sections for clothes, shoes, bags, bits and bobs etc. It would be a dream!


----------



## appleproject

Like this:

http://neonsignsofhappiness.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/walk-in-closet.jpeg

Doesn't actually help me though


----------



## Poppy bagfan

yes just like that!!


----------



## appleproject

Or this:

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=5972566

Sigh.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

oh oh oh! I would never go out if I had that closet!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

would certainly make me do the ironing tho!


----------



## appleproject

I'm laughing.  My cats would a have a ball in there too.


----------



## lola73

How fabulous would that be??? I want, I want, I want!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

I could spend weeks and week sin there just tidying out and playing with clothes and accessories....

my first career of choice was as a fashion journalist.....where did it all go wrong?


----------



## cornflower

appleproject said:


> Or this:
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=5972566
> 
> Sigh.


Good grief!!!! Thats the size of my bloomin' flat!


----------



## cornflower

If there is room, the ikea billy bookcases make good bag storage houses.   The clear boxes look good too.


----------



## appleproject

cornflower said:


> Good grief!!!! Thats the size of my bloomin' flat!


Thats what my husband said too


----------



## appleproject

cornflower said:


> If there is room, the ikea billy bookcases make good bag storage houses.   The clear boxes look good too.



Not enough room for those I'm afraid, so it looks like the boxes are my best bet.  Well, until I win the lottery....


----------



## tegan

The boxes do seem like a good idea and separating the handbags with the dustbag would also be good so you keep the dustbag with the bag but also prevent color transfer as a bonus.

The walk in closets look amazing.  Oh my, I would spend hours and hours in there playing around with my stuff and rearranging my bags and shoes.  I always say that I want to get in one of those closet organizer people (as I am saying "I know I have that blouse, now where in the world is it" to myself) but also know that it would probably cost a small fortune.  It is nice to dream though


----------



## appleproject

Just ordered the boxes


----------



## bluecat_00

I keep most of my bags on top of the wardrobe in our hall. There is a shelf on top of it and so the majority of them fit there all in their dustbags. I have one more in a box on top of the bedroom wardrobe which I have to climb to access but that's my winter bag currently sleeping. Others are inside the wardrobe. I would love a better solution but though our house is a reasonable size there is no decent storage or indeed anywhere to fit more storage. We are not minimalist.


----------



## appleproject

I find that if things are stored inconveniently then I tend not to maintain the storage properly as I get lazy.


----------



## Loopylou157

I was just showing the photos of all the walk-in wardrobes to my sister, and also the clear boxes. She had the suggestion of putting the handbag in the dust bag inside the plastic box but attaching a photo of the bag to the outside of the box. I used to do this with all my shoes years ago (when I had a shoe 'thing' instead of a bag 'thing'). Hmmmmmm........


----------



## korzinka

I would definitely NOT use any plastic boxes for storage of shoes or handbags- the leather goods are meant to breath, plastic is not ensuring that important ventilation. Only cardboard or wooden box is good enough for an expensive bag, but then is it not clear...
 My solution is to fill the bags itself by some lightweight, brand new, clean,  things (like a new jumper or a cotton fluffy towel (if not heavy) wrapped in a tender thin plastic bag) to keep shape, then put it on the shelf in the wardrobe or a closet, or to put the bag into its dustbag, then its paper shop-given bag and hang that bag by the rope handles on a hanger on a rail inside the wardrobe, so the Mulberry itself does not experience any pressure, but sits in its paper home, and is saves space at the bottom shelf of the wardrobe...
    My husband comes and asks... "what shall I wear to such and such... for a change" I would say -  have a look in my Mulberry bags...  
    If I keep only paper inside the bags, it is not fair on space... at the end of the day the bag is a container... should fulfil its purpose even when sitting in its dustbag...


----------



## wulie

korzinka said:


> I would definitely NOT use any plastic boxes for storage of shoes or handbags- the leather goods are meant to breath, plastic is not ensuring that important ventilation. Only cardboard or wooden box is good enough for an expensive bag, but then is it not clear......


 
I was wondering about that too - I think I'm going to have a re-jig & use my plastic boxes for less valuable bags.
The photos idea is a good one too. I once saw a mini-printer which effectively turned a mobile phone into a polaroid camera - i.e. instant pics - that would be ideal!


----------



## HandbagAddict4Ever

I know dustbags are supposed to protect the bags, but I find them a real pain...Having all my bags in dustbags would mean me having to hunt for the bag that I want to wear...I have a cubed shelf storage with 12 cubby holes. 6 of the holes have cardboard boxes (from Ikea) which I store my Fendi Spies and Balenciagas (mainly because the leather is so delicate) They have label holders on the front which is super handy! Then I store all my other bags in the remaining 6 cubby holes, just lined up and easy to get to! (I tend to change my bags daily!) My wish of a walk in closet is still very much a dream of mine....one day  Hubby, is not impressed that "our bedroom" is more a bag shrine than anything else! I would recommend using cardboard boxes to store bags than plastic, if possible as it better for the leather.


----------



## appleproject

The site said that these boxes have ventilation holes so the leather can breathe - is this still not enough?


----------



## korzinka

appleproject said:


> The site said that these boxes have ventilation holes so the leather can breathe - is this still not enough?


 
No, it is not enough at all! Leather of mulberry NVT kind is invinsible and will last 100 years literally, if properly stored. think of what happens to our feet if the liningt of our shoes is not a genuine leather... even if it is leather outside, but manmade inside, our feet become wet and horrible (have not tried since long time ago, any shoes with "manmade" lining are not to be even considered)... your bag also wants to breath through...


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i have a glass and wooden cabnit thing with my bags in in my bedroom  BF  bought it for me as he though i needed somewhere to put the bags. its not to big either!


----------



## elvisfan4life

can we see a pic bmb you have so many bags- mine are just in wardrobes in their dust bags Im afraid- Im billy bookcases all 8 of them have my elvis memorabilia on!! in a special elvis room- im much more anal about that than bags


----------



## sophkbe

So we talk about purses we are getting and purses we lust after, but I haven't ever come accross a thread about how we store the purses we already have! I think it would be quite interesting to compare display/storage set-ups. 

So, ladies, how do _you_ store/display all your purses? We all know we can't wear all our bags in one day (sad, I know), so how do _you_ admire them when you're not using them?

Pictures would be great!


----------



## ballet_russe

sophkbe said:


> I haven't ever come accross a thread about how we store the purses we already have!



you haven't used the Search?  try, there are many threads already

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-do-you-display-your-bag-collection-512046.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/room-would-you-put-display-unit-if-you-442254.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/display-or-store-your-collection-388471.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-chanel-handbags-139278.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-store-your-bags-596371.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/how-do-you-store-all-your-bags-555535.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/how-do-you-store-all-your-bags-555535.html


----------



## sophkbe

Oops!
I guess I used search wrong...
how embarassing...
Sorry guys.
:shame:


----------



## Handbag_Whore

I find if I keep my handbags in dustbags then i literally forget about them because i cant see them and therefore never use them! 

How do you all keep yours?


----------



## MissFashion

I stuff mine with the paper then put it in it's dustbag.

The one I'm using I put my stuff into so it keeps it shape & then I leave it out on my bedroom floor resdy for when I go out.


----------



## r15324

There are heaps of threads on this topic. Please use the search function before posting a new thread!


----------



## Sjensen

Bump. . . . more pics and ideas please!!!!


----------



## Handbag_Whore

I've found that by putting my handbags in dustbags that I forget all about them! 

How do you store your handbags and choose when to change your bag - do you match it to your outfit daily or do change every week?


----------



## mollydolly

I personally change every week. I would like to just match my outfits on a daily basis, but normally get too busy. I try to put them in order so that i don't forget any. It takes me a while to go through all my bags.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i keep them in the DB and in a box. i like to use them according to my mood


----------



## starkfan

There are already a number of similar threads like this, please do a search.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-collections-498168.html?highlight=store+bags


----------



## calliope

I stuff them with bubble wrap or anything else that won't rub or discolor (no newsprint...that's like using a <gasp!> wire hanger). If it's a bargain "find" and happened to not come with a cover, I commandeer an aging pillow case, then place them not too tightly into a covered Rubbermaid storage box (the 18-gal. size will hold 2 or 3 med.-large ones). I then find a place in an unused part of the closet...needless to say _never_ the basement or garage. Anyone have good tips? I've seen some damage selling on eBay where you can see they've been crushed in storage .


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I place them in there dust bags and put them on shelves..  Bubble rap would be an issue leather needs to breath..


----------



## Coach Lover Too

My husband (the enabler) bought me a tall wooden chest with glass doors to keep my extra special purses in. My others are sitting on a shelf in the closet. I like to see where my money's gone. lol


----------



## Luxe Diva

I do the exact same thing as you....stuff each bag with bubble wrap or packing pillows and cloth pillows that I've personally made for certain bags,  put them into a large plastic container (of course in their dust bags) and into my closet.   You can't go wrong doing that.  My bags fit nicely and I don't over stuff the containers so every bag comes out perfect.


----------



## LabelLover81

If they are in season, then they are on the top shelf of my closet, stuffed with tissue, on top of their dustbag.  







If they are out of season, they are in my other closet, stuffed with tissue in their dustbags in a storage box.  
Tedious, I know, but they look great every time I pull them out!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I store them in dustbags on the top shelf of my closet.  I take them out to visit frequently


----------



## karenbabi

Mine are in dust bags on open shelves in my bedroom.  If a bag is too floppy or can't stand on its own I stuff it with acid free tissue. I put store receipts, care booklets, authenticity cards, and labels in acid free plastic envelopes so they won't fade.


----------



## bagolicious

I store them in clear containers bought at the Container Store. Then all the containers are numbered and there's a computerized-type of list with what numbered container each handbag is in and where that numbered container is located in the closet. I have over 80 handbags so organization is essential.


----------



## starkfan

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-collections-498168.html?highlight=store+bags


----------



## Designer_Love

mine are either in our chest or in the closet in a clothes hamper...either wrapped in plastic bags or the dust bags they came in. Eventually after we get everything major for our house bought I'm going to get a nice curio cabinet for all of them and display them in the living room for everyone to see.


----------



## frick&frack

I stuff them, put them in their dust bags, & keep them in the cabinet where I store my bags.  I group them by season, then by color so it's easier for me to find what I want...I change bags frequently.


----------



## Purrrfect

I use some of the many shoe sleeper covers I have and select the right size and color to the bag and stuff the sleeper with tissue paper and then stuff my bag with the stuffed sleeper.

The bag is then placed in it's sleeper and placed in the closet.
No boxes and the bag gets air when I use it.

I started stuffing tissue paper in the extra shoe or random old bag sleepers - as I hate taking the tissue paper out of a bag and having the paper everywhere.  This way it is nicely contained and easy in and easy out.


----------



## Moreismore

I have a pretty good wire shelving system in our walk in purchased from the Container Store.  GREAT for my shoes, but not so much for my bags since when we put in the system, I wasn't obsessed with bags yet!  I've got all my bags on the top shelf in their dust bags, however I've got storage boxes on the top shelf on their sides, no lids with 3 bags in each one of those so the bags aren't all leaning against each other.


----------



## vesna

I have hanging fabric shelves and some wooden organizers, bags in their dust bags, small on hanging organizer, bigger stuffed and on wooden shelf in dust bags.The ones I use often are hanging open.












I have seen some amazing closets here on tPF, few Balenciaga ladies, one has all the bags with photos hanging on the wall !!!!!!!!  WOW


----------



## blah956

i just bought this from ikea. replaces some plastic drawers. i like this cause i have other stuff put into the shelves ^_^


----------



## lily25

I have no space for my bags, and it is one of the reasons I hate this apartment... I got this thing that you can hang in the closet and I store them there, where it is easy to fish when picking an outfit. A few of them are laying around the house though. I really need to find a better solution. The hanging thing is losing its shape and some of my bags are squished...





I can't afford keeping any boxes. No room!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

My husband bought me a cabinet that looks like this one to keep my *favorite* purses in! I can lay in bed at night and look at them!


----------



## donnalynn11

I swear I posted this already, but I dont see it!  Anyway, Ive always wanted to display my bags nicely, so until I find THE perfect bookcase or cabinet to do this, I picked this up for $24 at Lowes.  These are all of my bags; only missing are my black patent glam tote, brown garcia leather Legacy tote (they wont fit!) and my purse of the day, chocolate Parker hippie (you can see it on my accessories box next to the unit - just have to find a suitable place for my current bag).  Im very happy with the way it came out!  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Angie

Nice!!  What a gorgeous collection!


----------



## shezarealgem

I'm dying for a bookshelf with glass doors too. This is a nice alternative until I can find something!


----------



## lilitaly

Gorgeous and colorful collection, Donnalynn!! Love how you have them displayed!!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Very nice display
I got an all glass curio (sp) cabinet from IKEA. Keeps the dust off nicely.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10011055


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_Donnalynn11, that is such a beautiful and colorful collection, very nice~I love your display!_


----------



## bevie125

Such a great idea!!! I was thinking of putting shelves on my wall and using my coach bags as "wall art". I really like this! By the way you have a beautiful collection!


----------



## cupcake617

I wish I could have a shelf or a coat rack dedicated to my bags!! Your collection is awesome! I love all the different colors


----------



## LuvsElvis

Great Display!!!
I like your collection!!!

Lynne


----------



## Mariquel

LOL, reminds me of when I went shopping yesterday.........great combination of neutrals and colors!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

You have a beautiful collection!  Bag twins on the black hippie


----------



## Scottiemom

Very nice display, and what a beautiful collection you have!


----------



## proffashionista

Wow, this is a great display for your very beautiful and varied collection!  I really enjoyed looking, so thank you for sharing!


----------



## inch37

awesome bags..i notice now that i can easily see all of mine i dont shop as much..i took over my daughter who moved outs room its now my den and her closet has all my bags on shelves love it..seeing everything easy is so much better.


----------



## peggle

love it , that is great! good for you


----------



## lov

Love it! I wish I had the room in my house to do that!


----------



## bluerose2

Beautiful collection!


----------



## donnalynn11

Thanks everyone.  It definitely will cut down on my impulse buying, seeing all these starting me in the face every day!  It also makes it quicker and easier to switch bags and they will all get used more, which after all is the point of buying them, right?!


----------



## lucydee

inch37 said:


> awesome bags..i notice now that i can easily see all of mine i dont shop as much..i took over my daughter who moved outs room its now my den and her closet has all my bags on shelves love it..seeing everything easy is so much better.


 
Donna, first I want to say how nicely you displayed your bags so you can see them. I agree totally with inch, when you can see all your bags you switch them out much often and it helps in not buying colors you already own. I am currently working on doing this with the spare/guest bedroom in our house. There is a day bed in the room with a dresser but I want to remove the dresser and put wall to wall shelving unit on that wall to accomodate my bags not only coach but all of my bags. Yesterday I came across a beautiful LV that I have not used since last year. I forgot I had it because it was stored in the dustbag on closet shelf and you can't see what you own if they are in the dustbags.

BTW Donna, love your collection! Very Nice.


----------



## noshoepolish

I have the same set up.  You can put up more if you need them!


----------



## coachdon

Donna you did a great job in displaying your bags, and your collection is great.  Im working on mine.  I would love to see how others store their bags.....


----------



## trucoachaddict

Donnalyn your display is really beautiful. You have great taste in handbags. I have all of mine in dustbags. Do you think having them on display may later cause discoloration? This is why I've been sort of hesitate.


----------



## LadyLibra

I love your display.  I wish I had the space to put up something similar but I have way more shoes/boots than bags and nowhere to store them, so I think I should probably get some sort of display rack for those first.  My handbags will have to stay in their dustbags in my closet and armoires for the time being.


----------



## katev

Beautiful collection and display! We are bag twins on the teal sydney and siblings on the bridgit!


----------



## imagine

i love every single bag in your collection.


----------



## dishabille24

I havent stored any of my bags in their dustbags yet. I don't have much storage space.


----------



## crissy11

I store all of mine in their dustbag and then in the box. I have all the boxes on a big shelving unit. I recently made labels (removable) for all the boxes so I don't have try to guess or remember what is in each box. This seems to be working for me so far. It keeps everything looking nice and neat and they are easily accessible. 

I also did up a rotation schedule that I printed out and have posted on the shelving unit. I rotate every Friday so I have  "new" bag each weekend.


----------



## klasychanel2009

up in the closet... out of reach of people... side by side... with the paper inside to keep their shape... I 'm loving it... opening up the doors of the closet to see my beautiful collection... i just love it...


----------



## lightdays

I store my leather goods in their dust bags in my closet with the door closed. Is that bad because the door is closed and might have a smell inside the closet (possibly not enough air) or is that fine?


----------



## pursefan06

Hi!!! Here is where my bags sleep!!


----------



## Groodle

I find by far the best way is in a quality Linen bag - simple but effective


----------



## nascar fan

Kind of hard to see, but these are wooden square cubby spaces.  I have them on 2 walls in my closet.  I try to leave the dust bags open a little so I can see what I have.

I actually take a few out of their bags and set them around, rotating them every so often, so I can be reminded I don't need any more!


----------



## VanBod1525

Lightdays - as long as you take the bags out to air they should be ok. Make sure the room isn't too dry or you can get white "blooming" on some leathers. If you get this, don't panic! It can be wiped off but you should wipe your bags down when you take them out to air anyway.


----------



## indygo

all my bags are currently in dustbags, unstuffed, in a wooden drawer. Bad idea? I could put them out on a shelf but thought it looked messy.


----------



## HermesvsChanel

Nice thread!


----------



## pinay28

Code Blue said:


> Here's another thread...
> 
> How do you store your handbag & accessory collections? Pics???


 

This is great!


----------



## JW0119

For me, I bought these shelves from Walmart about $30.00...the nice thing about them is they inter locked each other...


----------



## pinay28

^ You store your bags in a box? I thought we're not supposed to do that? It will make the leather 'crack'.


----------



## pinay28

^Oh wow, that's amazing!


----------



## pinay28

Issmom said:


> I have three shelves in my coat closet (I'll soon boot my husband's stuff and use the 4th!) that I use for my bags. I keep each in their original sleeper -- if I don't have one, I'll use another similar cloth cover. I photograph each bag, laminate the photo, and pin the photo to the outside of the sleeper. That way, I can put the bags on the shelf the 'thin way' (know what I mean...they are all facing the wall or each other rather than facing out....) and still know what is in each bag. Anal, yes. Effective, double-yes.


 
Wow!


----------



## OVincze

Oh my JW0119? How many does your collection consist of?  That is amazing, wish you could show us some of them.


----------



## fatcat2523

Please show us your collection!!


----------



## KatyEm

There are some very droolworthy closets in this thread 

I store most of my bags in an armoire in my bedroom. The bags that I use most frequently I usually just hang up in my closet, but most of my modest collection is in the armoire, along with little wallets/wristlets and a box I keep scarves in.


----------



## swezfamily

It has been interesting to see some of the great ideas that people have for storage and how organized some people are. We just moved into a new home and I asked for a cabinet with glass doors to be installed in the master closet just for my handbags. In our old home, I stored them on an open shelf, in their dustbags, but I didn't like not being able to see them, or having to take several out of their bags to try on with a particular outfit and then having to put them all back. I guess I'm lazy!!

So, now I don't need to use the dustbags and I can easily see what is where. The cabinet is deep enough that as my collection grows, each bag can be turned sideways to accomodate up to four or five bags per shelf. Before we moved I purged my collection of all of my old Coach, LV, Gucci and Burberry bags that I never used, so right now my collection looks pretty small. I need to do some shopping!

Some of these pictures were taken the day we moved in, so the closet is empty except for my bags. They were the very first thing I put away in the whole house! We also have a three way mirror that is in a small dressing area between the closet, bedroom and bath and it is a perfect spot for trying on my bags and accessories. The small drawers on my side of the closet are for storing small accessories. My closet isn't as fancy as some I've seen on here, but I still love it!!


----------



## Love4MK

^ Woooow.  Your closet is unbelievable!  I'd say its bigger than my bedroom, lol!


----------



## poonski

I have a corner where I place all my bags. I used to store them in dustbags, but since I rotate them quite heavily it became too much of a hassle. So I leave them out, plus it's easier for my eyes too, because there are times when I lost track of the number of bags I have.


----------



## dyyong

I tried to organized my collection and had hardtime finding a solution how to store them yet still have easy access so I can rotate them and KNOWING what I have!! 
until I find the best way!! right now they all sleeping in their dust bag inside storage boxes


----------



## tiggycat

In a drawer, in the dustbag if the bag came with one. We have very limited storage space so I can only have 5 or 6 bags at a time and if I want something new I have to give one away to make room.  The only time I ever had a walk-in closet was when I was a child and only had around ten outfits and two pairs of shoes. I'd love a closet like that now, one whole wall would be devoted to bags!


----------



## nchid2700

Haha...for real, mine are taking over the whole entire house!  They're in the living room...in the kitchen...in the hallway...everywhere!  I live in a small townhouse that's def not well equipped to house my purse habit!  I do, however, have a spare bedroom that I use as my "purse and shoe closet". I have floor to ceiling racks for all my shoes, and I buy cheap plastic shelving units that snap together for all my bags (you can find them where they sell tools or where they sell laundry racks and such, at Wal-Mart or similar stores).  Each has like 5 shelves and they work great for storing your bags. I need to get more organized...when I do, I'll post some pics!


----------



## pinay28

swezfamily said:


> It has been interesting to see some of the great ideas that people have for storage and how organized some people are. We just moved into a new home and I asked for a cabinet with glass doors to be installed in the master closet just for my handbags. In our old home, I stored them on an open shelf, in their dustbags, but I didn't like not being able to see them, or having to take several out of their bags to try on with a particular outfit and then having to put them all back. I guess I'm lazy!!
> 
> So, now I don't need to use the dustbags and I can easily see what is where. The cabinet is deep enough that as my collection grows, each bag can be turned sideways to accomodate up to four or five bags per shelf. Before we moved I purged my collection of all of my old Coach, LV, Gucci and Burberry bags that I never used, so right now my collection looks pretty small. I need to do some shopping!
> 
> Some of these pictures were taken the day we moved in, so the closet is empty except for my bags. They were the very first thing I put away in the whole house! We also have a three way mirror that is in a small dressing area between the closet, bedroom and bath and it is a perfect spot for trying on my bags and accessories. The small drawers on my side of the closet are for storing small accessories. My closet isn't as fancy as some I've seen on here, but I still love it!!


 
Your storage system makes me


----------



## jennytalula

swezfamily, your closet looks like the one from the first Sex and the City movie!
Amazing.


----------



## OVincze

It does look awesome I would love to have one like it where I could showcase my treasured things.


----------



## swezfamily

jennytalula said:


> swezfamily, your closet looks like the one from the first Sex and the City movie!
> Amazing.


 

Thank you! Too bad I don't have Carrie's shoes and handbags. Or her closet from the second movie. 

*Love4MK, pinay28, OVincze* - Thank you! It may not be fancy, but it is big and organized. At least my side is - I wouldn't dare show pictures of my husbands side which is usually his things thrown in a pile on the floor!


----------



## CHANELllie

swezfamily said:


> It has been interesting to see some of the great ideas that people have for storage and how organized some people are. My closet isn't as fancy as some I've seen on here, but I still love it!!




Not fancy? it's the most amazing closet I have ever seen ! great for you !


----------



## digby723

My nicer bags go in their sleepers, and then I've got 3 storage "cubes" that fit on a shelf in my closet that they go into. My other bags that aren't leather are just in the cubes unprotected. I toss the boxes immediately, I don't have enough room to keep them!


----------



## timayyyyy

swezfamily said:


> It has been interesting to see some of the great ideas that people have for storage and how organized some people are. We just moved into a new home and I asked for a cabinet with glass doors to be installed in the master closet just for my handbags. In our old home, I stored them on an open shelf, in their dustbags, but I didn't like not being able to see them, or having to take several out of their bags to try on with a particular outfit and then having to put them all back. I guess I'm lazy!!
> 
> So, now I don't need to use the dustbags and I can easily see what is where. The cabinet is deep enough that as my collection grows, each bag can be turned sideways to accomodate up to four or five bags per shelf. Before we moved I purged my collection of all of my old Coach, LV, Gucci and Burberry bags that I never used, so right now my collection looks pretty small. I need to do some shopping!
> 
> Some of these pictures were taken the day we moved in, so the closet is empty except for my bags. They were the very first thing I put away in the whole house! We also have a three way mirror that is in a small dressing area between the closet, bedroom and bath and it is a perfect spot for trying on my bags and accessories. The small drawers on my side of the closet are for storing small accessories. My closet isn't as fancy as some I've seen on here, but I still love it!!



ooo yours looks similar to peanutbabycakes' closet!


----------



## pro_princess

What do you all think of this purse organizer? (For those of us with smaller closets/smaller collections/less valuable collections)

www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17038435&RN=303&

Classy or tacky?

I think because it has the shelves underneath each bag they could be stuffed and placed in dustbags if so desired, instead of folded and stuffing multiple on each shelf, like they show.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pro_princess said:


> What do you all think of this purse organizer? (For those of us with smaller closets/smaller collections/less valuable collections)
> 
> www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17038435&RN=303&
> 
> Classy or tacky?
> 
> I think because it has the shelves underneath each bag they could be stuffed and placed in dustbags if so desired, instead of folded and stuffing multiple on each shelf, like they show.



I like it! Anything that keeps your bags organized is a good idea. I can't stand to see closets where everything looks like it's just been thrown in. At least with this, you can see and appreciate what you have.


----------



## B.Authentic

B. Jara said:


> I keep mine in my closet, in their sleeper bags, inside several large rubbermaid totes lined up on the floor under where my clothes hang. I can't display mine on shelves or the like, then my hubby would know how many I have.
> 
> If he knew....he might cut me off.


 
HAHA!! Thats funny.. is this Amy?!! I was going to tell the girl that depending on her situation, a glass front case is always nice to really show the collection off... Unless its 'smarter' not to! lmao!


----------



## B.Authentic

swezfamily said:


> It has been interesting to see some of the great ideas that people have for storage and how organized some people are. We just moved into a new home and I asked for a cabinet with glass doors to be installed in the master closet just for my handbags. In our old home, I stored them on an open shelf, in their dustbags, but I didn't like not being able to see them, or having to take several out of their bags to try on with a particular outfit and then having to put them all back. I guess I'm lazy!!
> 
> So, now I don't need to use the dustbags and I can easily see what is where. The cabinet is deep enough that as my collection grows, each bag can be turned sideways to accomodate up to four or five bags per shelf. Before we moved I purged my collection of all of my old Coach, LV, Gucci and Burberry bags that I never used, so right now my collection looks pretty small. I need to do some shopping!
> 
> Some of these pictures were taken the day we moved in, so the closet is empty except for my bags. They were the very first thing I put away in the whole house! We also have a three way mirror that is in a small dressing area between the closet, bedroom and bath and it is a perfect spot for trying on my bags and accessories. The small drawers on my side of the closet are for storing small accessories. My closet isn't as fancy as some I've seen on here, but I still love it!!


 
Your closet seems like a really fabulous and glamourous setup!! I cant live without the 3-way mirrorrrrss!! LOVE.  How good did it feel to purge the oldies?? I need to do it also. did you raise any $$$ from it? or donate to a good cause? 

Love your house.. enjoy all its GLAM girl!! I have a bid in on a new home also, cant wait to show all what i come up with!


----------



## IrisCole




----------



## B.Authentic

nchid2700 said:


> Haha...for real, mine are taking over the whole entire house! They're in the living room...in the kitchen...in the hallway...everywhere! I live in a small townhouse that's def not well equipped to house my purse habit! I do, however, have a spare bedroom that I use as my "purse and shoe closet". I have floor to ceiling racks for all my shoes, and I buy cheap plastic shelving units that snap together for all my bags (you can find them where they sell tools or where they sell laundry racks and such, at Wal-Mart or similar stores). Each has like 5 shelves and they work great for storing your bags. I need to get more organized...when I do, I'll post some pics!


 

cant wait to see your spare room! My bf AND I are moving outta this condo to a much bigger home where we will both have our OOOOWN ..closet/rms?  ..fitting rooms -how should we call it?! AHHH cant wait. I have similar ideas for the walls flr to ceiling.. check out this pic i found the other day i might consider something like this... 
ah shoot.. im a new member today.. cant figure out how to add the pic!! will try again later. srry!! lol


----------



## Love4MK

I wish I had room for a nice display cabinet, but my house is small and we lack in closet space.  Mine are currently in plastic storage bins in my closet.  The ones that came with dustbags are in the dustbags and then in the bins.  I know people have said numerous times that storing them in plastic is bad, but I have no choice!


----------



## Tiare

I'm looking for storage inspiration! Now that I've built up a sizable bag collection, (coming up at the twenty mark!,) my thoughts have turned to displaying and storing them. I don't know if I should do something built-in for my closest, or some pretty display case.

I'd love to see what everyone has done with their collections and the pros and cons!


----------



## sandysandiego

Hi Tiare!

If you do a search you will find many threads on this topic!  And some great ideas!



Tiare said:


> I'm looking for storage inspiration! Now that I've built up a sizable bag collection, (coming up at the twenty mark!,) my thoughts have turned to displaying and storing them. I don't know if I should do something built-in for my closest, or some pretty display case.
> 
> I'd love to see what everyone has done with their collections and the pros and cons!



Here is one good thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...oring-bags-how-do-you-store-yours-599862.html


----------



## orejitagirl

Anybody else got ideas?? *BUMP*


----------



## jessicarumble

mine are stuffed inside my closet, i still havent bought a nice display shelf...gives me more of an excuse to buy more purses=]


----------



## pinklepurr

Mine are in a 16 cube Ikea Expedit. I can see them all and I love it. I do dust them every so often, but it's definitely eye candy to me. I can just lay in bed and look at them.


----------



## MJDaisy

Love4MK said:


> I wish I had room for a nice display cabinet, but my house is small and we lack in closet space.  Mine are currently in plastic storage bins in my closet.  The ones that came with dustbags are in the dustbags and then in the bins.  I know people have said numerous times that storing them in plastic is bad, but I have no choice!



same...mine are stuffed under my bed though which is worse. but the bins help somewhat.


----------



## ritzchel

i keep my bags on their respective dust cover and put in to my closet


----------



## Jacquel1ne

Can I have some ideas & photos of where you store your bags? No room for a walk in wardrobe
I would like the everyday bags to be easy to access & on view.  The babied ones need to be in their dustbags but still easy to identify and easy to take out. I also have some older ones that I rarely use but cant part with

I have loads & would like to store them all in one place or I just end up not using them all


----------



## indiaink

Ah, the 'search' feature here is really quite incredible - we have many threads about this; one of the biggest is here ... http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/displaying-storing-bags-how-do-you-store-yours-599862.html


----------



## Jacquel1ne

MR2008 said:


> Hiya, I searched around and could not find any threads on what people use to display their collections. Can someone be kind enough to point me to some threads that show these?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, did you ever find the answer, as I would also love some ideas on where to put my bags. I know how to store them its where, so they are easy to access and all in one place


----------



## DrDior

Too funny: I just ordered a billy bookcase from IKEA for my husband, so that I could steal his bookcase for storing bags in our walk-in (I'm running out of room).


----------



## intrigue

I actually just bought shelving units from ikea and put them in my closet. I also purchased some drawer units (for wallets) that conveniently install into the cubes
Of the shelves and also some cupboard style doors (for clutches). I have purchased mass quantities of polyester fill, stuffed various sized ziploc bags and stuffed all my bags to keep shape.


----------



## MJDaisy

Hi ladies,

I am in dire need of storage suggestions for my purses. I do not have a walk in closet. My room is quite large, but my closet is tiny. Right now I have all my purses either laying out on the floor (shameful, I know!), or stuffed in plastic bins that lay under my bed. I don't like this technique because I forget which bags I have an end up NEVER using them. 

I want to store them in my room somehow so that they will be visible to me. I have about 20 bags. I was thinking maybe some linen boxes from the container store, but I am worried I won't be able to see them.

I have a good amount of space to store them...

open to any suggestions!!!!!! TIA!


----------



## blackmamba10000

Do you have room to install some shelving units? I put some extra ones inside my walk in closet to compensate for all the bags I have. They are really easy to use and are inexpensive as well.  Or you can get some storage cubs too! Google it. There is an endless variety! Me thinks I might pick up a few too! Good luck!


----------



## Vestirse

Maybe something like this would work?

http://www.amazon.com/Whitmor-6082-2661-Natural-Storage-Accessory/dp/B002OEUINE/


----------



## MJDaisy

Vestirse said:


> Maybe something like this would work?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Whitmor-6082-2661-Natural-Storage-Accessory/dp/B002OEUINE/



hm i had never thought of that vestirse....thank you! i think i may try this


----------



## MJDaisy

blackmamba10000 said:


> Do you have room to install some shelving units? I put some extra ones inside my walk in closet to compensate for all the bags I have. They are really easy to use and are inexpensive as well.  Or you can get some storage cubs too! Google it. There is an endless variety! Me thinks I might pick up a few too! Good luck!



i like this idea too! thank you blackmamba


----------



## nafrate

If you have some money, look for glass front bookshelves. 

http://www.homedecorators.com/Furniture/Bookcases/Glass_Door_Bookcases/


----------



## grietje

Ikea has some nice cabinets that might meet your needs.


----------



## indiaink

Depending on the size of your bags, I like to use the clear-front shoeboxes from IKEA or wherever you can find them (The Container Store has them too, but IKEA is cheaper if you have one by you).  That way you can see what's inside at a glance.  That's what I used for my bags, when I had too many.

ETA:  You NEVER EVER want to store leather bags in plastic bins, NEVER.  You are shortening their lives, whether color changes or whatever.  The clear-front shoeboxes from IKEA that I have in mind are a linen-type material, the front fastens with Velcro so it's not 'sealed up tight' and allows your leather items to breathe.


----------



## chessmont

Vestirse said:


> Maybe something like this would work?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Whitmor-6082-2661-Natural-Storage-Accessory/dp/B002OEUINE/



I use those, they work very well.  I have 4 of them hanging side by side in a closet


----------



## rainrowan

You say your room is large... would you consider a glass front armoire or cabinet along a wall? Like the ones that have glass shelves and small lights inside the cabinet that are meant to hold porcelain dolls, curios, etc. I think those are perfectly wonderful for showcasing your bags.


----------



## pursewatch

If you live near Ikea, I highly recommend the Billy bookcase with glass door.


----------



## amanica

Ikea also have those stackable boxes which are more flexible than furniture. You can just use whatever number you'd like, reorganise any time as you wish.


----------



## gabz

I use thehanging shelvrs like above


----------



## Iwantaspybag

IKEA with glass doors.  That way your bags don't get dusty but you can still see them--enjoy looking at them, remember what you have, and find the one you want easily.  The only down side is assembly.  I hate IKEA directions.

Here is one but they come in all sizes and shapes

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S09885944/


----------



## Lips

I have a very deep bookcase in my hall (it used to be a door, but we sealed it off), and I've made the bottom shelf quite high, so that there's a fair bit of room between it and the floor.  I keep my workbags here, in their sleepers and hanging from the shelf on bag hooks.  I also keep a couple of (large-ish) rattan storage boxes here, and I keep my SLGs and sunglasses in here, so I can switch these easily to suit.  These are the bags and items which I switch out most regularly, so having them handy like this works for me.


I keep my clutches and other smaller bags in my dressing pod, stored in their sleepers - these only take up a couple of shelves, so it's manageable.


I used to have trouble storing my bigger, non-work, bags, so I decided to make something to do the job.  I built this ottoman for one of the big bays in my bedroom...








Primarily, it's a handy seating area, and a pretty substantial piece of furniture.  However the top is removable (in four pieces) and I keep my bigger bags in here...












It's pretty crammed just now (there are 15 bags in it just now), but periodically I'll take everything out and 'tidy up' a bit.


This bay window was previously a bit of a wasted area and I would never have been able to put a shelving rack or anything else in it.  This was a solution that worked for me.  The ottoman took me a full weekend to make and upholster, and the materials probably cost me around £300.  I'm sure I could have bought something from a store which would have done the job, but honestly, I appreciate my 'bespoke' ottoman all the more for having made it myself.  I still feel quite chuffed with it, and I've had it for a year or so now. 

Maybe you should think about making something for yourself, OP?

- Lips


----------



## indiaink

LIPS!!!!!  This is gorgeous!!!  Do you make a living at this, or is this just your 'hobby'?  I love working with wood and doing clever things like this! Did you come up with the design?








Lips said:


> I used to have trouble storing my bigger, non-work, bags, so I decided to make something to do the job.  I built this ottoman for one of the big bays in my bedroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily, it's a handy seating area, and a pretty substantial piece of furniture.  However the top is removable (in four pieces) and I keep my bigger bags in here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty crammed just now (there are 15 bags in it just now), but periodically I'll take everything out and 'tidy up' a bit.
> 
> 
> This bay window was previously a bit of a wasted area and I would never have been able to put a shelving rack or anything else in it.  This was a solution that worked for me.  The ottoman took me a full weekend to make and upholster, and the materials probably cost me around £300.  I'm sure I could have bought something from a store which would have done the job, but honestly, I appreciate my 'bespoke' ottoman all the more for having made it myself.  I still feel quite chuffed with it, and I've had it for a year or so now.
> 
> Maybe you should think about making something for yourself, OP?
> 
> - Lips


----------



## chessmont

I admire your talent, that is a pretty piece of furniture!  And practical, too.  What a great idea!


----------



## Iwantaspybag

Lips said:


> The ottoman took me a full weekend to make and upholster, and the materials probably cost me around £300.  I'm sure I could have bought something from a store which would have done the job, but honestly, I appreciate my 'bespoke' ottoman all the more for having made it myself.



That is beautiful.  I am so impressed you made it.


----------



## Lips

Thanks folks. 

In answer to your question, India - I've never done anything like this before, but I'm quite handy with powertools (after years or getting stuck in with house renovation) and I knew that every bit of it would be upholstered, so the skeleton didn't really need to be without blemish (and I've done quite a lot of upholstery before, so I knew that would be okay).

I designed it to fit the space, but it ended up being much taller than I expected because of the grade of foam I used on the lids.  I had originally planned for the top to be divided into two halves, and joined to the centre batten with a piano hinges, but I was confounded by how to make this happen once the lids were upholstered, so I opted for a plain lift-off version.  I then realised that two lids would be far too heavy for me to comfortably get on and off, so I just divided then into four instead.

It really wasn't that difficult.  Necessity is the mother of invention....and I needed a darn bag recepticle! 

- Lips


----------



## MissCara

I have my bags displayed on a beautiful wooden coatrack!  A little whimsical and pretty!


----------



## rainrowan

Absolutely beautiful ottoman upholstery -- I love how you shirred the fabric so perfectly.


----------



## DrDior

This seating/storage idea is ingenius. Nice job.

I store mine on a bookcase with deep shelves and/or hanging from hooks.


----------



## Lips

rainrowan said:


> Absolutely beautiful ottoman upholstery -- I love how you shirred the fabric so perfectly.



Thanks!  That's really nice of you to say.  The fabric on the lid panels isn't perfectly matched, but it's close enough for me (I usually have cushions on there anyway, so it's not that obvious).



DrDior said:


> This seating/storage idea is ingenius. Nice job.



Thanks!

- Lips


----------



## Alexenjie

Wow that ottoman is gorgeous - you are really talented! I loved the ottoman and the shelves from Ikea. I agree that putting anything together from Ikea is a nightmare. Actually I am the world's worst furniture maker - the directions never make sense to me and I always end up crying. Luckily my SO is very good at it.


----------



## bagolicious

MJDaisy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am in dire need of storage suggestions for my purses. I do not have a walk in closet. My room is quite large, but my closet is tiny. Right now I have all my purses either laying out on the floor (shameful, I know!), or stuffed in plastic bins that lay under my bed. I don't like this technique because I forget which bags I have an end up NEVER using them.
> 
> I want to store them in my room somehow so that they will be visible to me. I have about 20 bags. I was thinking maybe some linen boxes from the container store, but I am worried I won't be able to see them.
> 
> I have a good amount of space to store them...
> 
> open to any suggestions!!!!!! TIA!




http://www.containerstore.com/shop/storage/totes?productId=10010170&N=71235&Nao=0

I have 18 or 19 containers in the above style. The majority, about 95%, of my handbags are stored in that particular style container. I then get colored index cards and write a number on them and tape the number to the outside of the container. Then I handwrite, in my handbag journal, what handbag is in each container. I also write down where each container is stored. I can get to my handbags very fast that way. A little organization from the start can prevent a lot of headaches down the road. 

I've been using this system for a couple of decades. I have the above style  container in different sizes since years ago that style came in a variety of sizes. One can still find a variety of sizes if one looks online. Other companies carry the same container style. I went on Google and typed in, plastic storage containers, and got to a company that specialized in all sizes.  

Plus, since that style container is nearly clear I can see what's in them. I also like the black, clip, closure as it gets well over 100 degrees here and with the clips the container tops don't lose their shapes and thus always fit on the container and close shut. Other plastic container tops can buckle, in the heat, and lose their shape and not properly fit on the container.

I like using containers as I can move containers from room to room. I have some, in the above style, that have wheels. Sometimes I might be using the handbags in one or more containers more than ones in other ones, so I can just take the most used containers and store them in a more convenient place.

And the great thing about this system is that if I move, my handbag containers are already packed and ready to be driven over to a new address. And I have never used a professional moving company, so I haven't had to worry about theft. I just rent a U-haul and have a couple of friends help me with the handbag escort. LOL!


----------



## travelerscloset

*My bag corner...  I need more s.p.a.c.e.*


----------



## abandonedimages

swezfamily said:


> It has been interesting to see some of the great ideas that people have for storage and how organized some people are. We just moved into a new home and I asked for a cabinet with glass doors to be installed in the master closet just for my handbags. In our old home, I stored them on an open shelf, in their dustbags, but I didn't like not being able to see them, or having to take several out of their bags to try on with a particular outfit and then having to put them all back. I guess I'm lazy!!
> 
> So, now I don't need to use the dustbags and I can easily see what is where. The cabinet is deep enough that as my collection grows, each bag can be turned sideways to accomodate up to four or five bags per shelf. Before we moved I purged my collection of all of my old Coach, LV, Gucci and Burberry bags that I never used, so right now my collection looks pretty small. I need to do some shopping!
> 
> Some of these pictures were taken the day we moved in, so the closet is empty except for my bags. They were the very first thing I put away in the whole house! We also have a three way mirror that is in a small dressing area between the closet, bedroom and bath and it is a perfect spot for trying on my bags and accessories. The small drawers on my side of the closet are for storing small accessories. My closet isn't as fancy as some I've seen on here, but I still love it!!



Your closet is my dream closet! Lovely way to store your purses!


----------



## jaijai1012

I have a question! I apologized if it's been mentioned but 85 pages is too much to browse through . For those of you that store your bags in pillowcases instead of dustbags, is there any special fabric it should be? Or special detergent used to wash it? If it helps I'm thinking of doing it to one of my LV because I think the dustbag it came with isn't adequate .


----------



## indiaink

*jaijai1012*, 100% cotton white pillowcases.  Doesn't matter what you wash it with.  The important thing is no color - just white.  Cotton.  (i.e., natural fiber).


----------



## jaijai1012

indiaink said:
			
		

> jaijai1012, 100% cotton white pillowcases.  Doesn't matter what you wash it with.  The important thing is no color - just white.  Cotton.  (i.e., natural fiber).



Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

jaijai1012 said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome, and welcome to tPF.  And I can almost guarantee you that one of these many threads will pique your interest enough to keep you reading through all 85 (or more!) pages ... there is a wealth of experience here...


----------



## jaijai1012

indiaink said:
			
		

> You're welcome, and welcome to tPF.  And I can almost guarantee you that one of these many threads will pique your interest enough to keep you reading through all 85 (or more!) pages ... there is a wealth of experience here...



Thanks for the warm welcome  and I think you're right, there is so much here, even topics like parenting! Do you know when I'll be able to start my own thread? I'm starting to feel guilty having to invade other people's thread to ask questions. LoL


----------



## babiepug

I keep mine in their dust bags and on shelves.


----------



## showerflowers

I keep mine in the same dust bag on top of my closet!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I keep my bags in the closet with their dust covers


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Omg, so many put their bags in dust bags! Leather like skin need to breathe, stuff them properly and store where there's good air flow and dark


----------



## WenD08

i'm guilty, i keep mine in their dustbags (see avatar) in a trunk.  i also stuff them w/my old tees to keep their shapes.


----------



## JSU4US

I store my bags in their original cover.  I have an area in my closet set aside for them.


----------



## unachica

I hang them in their dust bags on a 'purse rack' that hangs behind my bathroom door on the wall.  Need a better solution, as I can barely open my door anymore!


----------



## sunshinelove823

I keep them in dustbags. I don't want to see them becoz then I'd get sick of them. This way whenever I switch bags, I feel like they're new and fresh again.


----------



## Caro9ine

I have a bookshelf in my bedroom on which I display my bags. That way I can look at them whenever I want.... Though I do use dust covers on many of them.


----------



## Queen Maria

Put in a dust bag, box, then put on the shelve 
that my husband custom made for me


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Queen Maria said:
			
		

> Put in a dust bag, box, then put on the shelve
> that my husband custom made for me



I keep mine in dust covers, and if I bought them second hand, my husband who likes to sew will make me bags from flannel that I select. I keep my bags in my closet.

I store my LVs in their dust bags only. An SA from LV said not to store the bags in their boxes, that they need to "breathe."


----------



## jaijai1012

Glitter_pixie said:
			
		

> I keep mine in dust covers, and if I bought them second hand, my husband who likes to sew will make me bags from flannel that I select. I keep my bags in my closet.



What a sweet and truly handy DH!


----------



## PrincessBailey

I really need to find more Guess? dustbags.. Anyone have an idea on how to get them?


----------



## Love4MK

I used to have them in plastic bins in my closet, but now they are on a bookshelf in dustbags (at least those that came with them).  Now I have easy access!


----------



## PrincessBailey

IrisCole said:


>


 

Ahhh!!! I really want one of those, but idk if it will fit in my room.


----------



## jaijai1012

PrincessBailey said:
			
		

> I really need to find more Guess? dustbags.. Anyone have an idea on how to get them?



Try looking on ebay


----------



## AngelaMM

Hmm seems like I'm the minority but I like them where I can see them. I have one of those large expedit (ikea) in my bedroom, which fits purses perfectly. They also have these 4 way divider inserts which make the slots perfect size for pumps. 

I find as soon as I "store" anything it means I will immediately use it way less often.


----------



## karen1212

I personally like the idea of storing purses and handbags on shelves.  This keeps them neat and they don't end up in a big pile!  The only problem is, do you have enough shelves for all your purses!


----------



## tentativepurse

Handbag door rack - search for it on ebay, lots of sellers.


----------



## pandorabox

For now I have a set of wall hooks in my room and the ones that I am rotating hang on there and the other sit in a dust bag. I heard the floor was the best place. Ideally I would love some shelves to display them. They would look so pretty! Great ideas on here too.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

WOW Lips - WELL DONE!


----------



## purselvr34

Wow! That is such a great idea.  Any interest in creating a how-to for those like me who are inept?


----------



## liliyanie

It's actually depends on the bag. I just fold and hang my Longchamp le pliage and other fabric bags. But for my leather bags I keep them in their dust bags and boxes in my closet on the top shelve.


----------



## Bratty1919

I don't know where to ask this so I'm going to ask here and maybe someone can tell me, or direct me to the right thread: How do I clean a metallic (silver) Prada? It's so pretty, but seems to show every fingerprint or raindrop it comes in contact with


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

I suggest shelving units too, ikea has some good ones. Or if you like more of a different style can check out specialized furniture shop for bookshelf or some display shelf


----------



## jlove

Lips said:


> I have a very deep bookcase in my hall (it used to be a door, but we sealed it off), and I've made the bottom shelf quite high, so that there's a fair bit of room between it and the floor.  I keep my workbags here, in their sleepers and hanging from the shelf on bag hooks.  I also keep a couple of (large-ish) rattan storage boxes here, and I keep my SLGs and sunglasses in here, so I can switch these easily to suit.  These are the bags and items which I switch out most regularly, so having them handy like this works for me.
> 
> 
> I keep my clutches and other smaller bags in my dressing pod, stored in their sleepers - these only take up a couple of shelves, so it's manageable.
> 
> 
> I used to have trouble storing my bigger, non-work, bags, so I decided to make something to do the job.  I built this ottoman for one of the big bays in my bedroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily, it's a handy seating area, and a pretty substantial piece of furniture.  However the top is removable (in four pieces) and I keep my bigger bags in here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty crammed just now (there are 15 bags in it just now), but periodically I'll take everything out and 'tidy up' a bit.
> 
> 
> This bay window was previously a bit of a wasted area and I would never have been able to put a shelving rack or anything else in it.  This was a solution that worked for me.  The ottoman took me a full weekend to make and upholster, and the materials probably cost me around £300.  I'm sure I could have bought something from a store which would have done the job, but honestly, I appreciate my 'bespoke' ottoman all the more for having made it myself.  I still feel quite chuffed with it, and I've had it for a year or so now.
> 
> Maybe you should think about making something for yourself, OP?
> 
> - Lips


How cute and innovative....now that is a good idea!


----------



## jlove

I have shelves in my closet for shoes and handbags.  You can buy shelving units from Lowes/Home Depot/Walmart/Target and install them yourself.  Or if that is not possible, definitely an armoire or another type of shelving unit outside of your closet.


----------



## Lips

Lady Chinadoll said:


> WOW Lips - WELL DONE!



Thanks! 



purselvr34 said:


> Wow! That is such a great idea.  Any interest in creating a how-to for those like me who are inept?



I'm not completely sure if this comment was directed at me, but I'm going to steam on in with an answer anyway.

I was initially inspired by this picture...





I knew that getting something perfectly round like in the picture would be challenging, so I just converted it in my head to an octagon.  I started sketching something out, and then sketched again and again, until eventually I knew what the frame would look like (2 large octagons, connected by an upright at each vertex, and with a central strengthening bar, top and bottom.  The frame was made from 2 x 4 unfinished timber, and the base and lid are made from marine ply (20mm, I think...) - it is a very heavy piece of furniture. Once I had the frame built, I tacked thin plywood to the outside and then upholstered it, using folds (all done by eye) to give it a bit of interest.  The inside panels were cut and upholstered individually, then I tacked these into play using domed upholstery pins (which are visible).

The lid panels were a bit pesky to upholster.  First I cut and shaped the foam, using spray adhesive to keep it attached to the marine ply.  I then shaped and pinned the fabric around the foam in place, before taking it off and machining it.  I found this part the most difficult, as lining up the patterns was really challenging to me (and, you can see, they're far from perfect!)  Once again, I cut and upholstered ply panels for the inside of the lids, and these were tacked into place using domed upholstery pins.  By using this technique, all your rough cuts and upholstery 'workings' are hidden - so much more forgiving for a novice furniture maker (which I am!) 




jlove said:


> How cute and innovative....now that is a good idea!



Thank-you! 

- Lips


----------



## pandorabox

indiaink said:
			
		

> Depending on the size of your bags, I like to use the clear-front shoeboxes from IKEA or wherever you can find them (The Container Store has them too, but IKEA is cheaper if you have one by you).  That way you can see what's inside at a glance.  That's what I used for my bags, when I had too many.
> 
> ETA:  You NEVER EVER want to store leather bags in plastic bins, NEVER.  You are shortening their lives, whether color changes or whatever.  The clear-front shoeboxes from IKEA that I have in mind are a linen-type material, the front fastens with Velcro so it's not 'sealed up tight' and allows your leather items to breathe.



What about wood? I have a captains bed from pottery barn with large wooden drawers. What of I store my purses in those drawers still in their duster bags?


----------



## PrincessBailey

Should you take your purses out of the boxes every now and then?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PrincessBailey said:


> Should you take your purses out of the boxes every now and then?



I was told by a Louis Vuitton SA to not store any of my LVs  in their boxes. Not sure if this is the case for other designer handbags. I personally do not store any of my handbags (designer or non-designer) in their boxes. I keep them in their dust bags or a pillow case if no dust bag.


----------



## PrincessBailey

Glitter_pixie said:
			
		

> I was told by a Louis Vuitton SA to not store any of my LVs  in their boxes. Not sure if this is the case for other designer handbags. I personally do not store any of my handbags (designer or non-designer) in their boxes. I keep them in their dust bags or a pillow case if no dust bag.



Thank you  now I know not to store my soon-to-be Lv in its box ^^


----------



## TrendynQuirky

Ahhhh I cannot believe this post is so old.. can we please resuscitate this thread!
So, I dont know about you but I cannot seem to live without my handbags, they go everywhere I go and I cant seem to stop adding to my collection!! I love to ensure all my handbags are accessible and visible to me, otherwise why would I be tempted to use them that day??... and as I only have a small room, boooo hooo hooo I decided to be a little bit quirky and resourceful so... wait for it..... my big idea was to use them as my wall decor, how cool is that!


----------



## mymiche

I still can't post a figure out how to post a picture of my own, so check out this link... https://parties.miche.com/Shop/Product/9032 
I have about 30 classic size Miche shells and they are so easy to store.  They all fit into one closet because they can hang in this handy organizer.  Theres an organizer for the big bag shells too.  I only need to store one base in each size then the organizer holds all of the different styles.


----------



## yslaurent

I have a long shelf in my closet that they are all lined up on. Pretty soon going to have to find more space. I keep them in the dustbags.


----------



## indiaink

wtfudge24 said:


> Hi everyone! Can somebody help me how to restore the black color of my lambskin Chanel bag 2.55 flap? Can i use a dye to conceal the fading corner of my bag? What kind of dye should i buy? Thanks a lot.



Ask a mod to move this to the Chanel sub-forum.  Mods are shown at the bottom of your screen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

keep my bags in dustbags on several shelfs


----------



## PrincessD

If my bag comes with dustbags, I replace them in the dustbag and put it in a shelf behind my bedroom door.


----------



## tentativepurse

Found this overview of storage solutions: http://cometauxiliary.com/how-to-choose-the-best-type-of-purse-organizer


----------



## Love Of My Life

terrific suggestions....


----------



## CarSol

Just wondering if everyone stuffs their bags when they are not in use, if so how full, and what do you use stuff them with?


----------



## Fashion1

I do! You know, I don't know the name of it (I call it tissue but it's thicker like paper but softer).


----------



## CarSol

Fashion1 said:


> I do! You know, I don't know the name of it (I call it tissue but it's thicker like paper but softer).


 

I find myself using old tshirts and stuffing the bottoms of the bag as tight as possible to maintain shape -- it takes an amazing number of tshirts to fully stuff a full size MAB and its really heavy!!  I figured there has to be a better way.


----------



## doi

The MAMs and other "soft" leather satchels, yes. I stuff them. I'd say around 75%-85% full of tissue paper (some the tissue paper they came with). Just enough so they have and keep their shape but not so much that the leather will stretch or whatnot and in their dustbag. I don't stuff my Nikki or my other soft leather hobos so they retain their shape, but I store them laying flat (in their dustbag, of course). 

I'm planning to make them pillows though or get one of those bag pillows that have the thingies inside that'll keep the moist away.

You didn't ask, but I make sure their handles are up - or at least, not touching the sides of the bag.


----------



## doi

carensolomon said:
			
		

> I find myself using old tshirts and stuffing the bottoms of the bag as tight as possible to maintain shape -- it takes an amazing number of tshirts to fully stuff a full size MAB and its really heavy!!  I figured there has to be a better way.



If you want the bottom to be tight or solid, why don't you put (or make) a base shaper first and then stuff the bag? You can make a base shaper with a cardboard box? I used a shoe box before - I cut out the shape and size of the bottom if the bag and it kept the shape pretty well. You've to be careful though that the base shaper or whatever you stuff the bag with doesn't stretch the bag.


----------



## MAGJES

Fashion1 said:


> I do! You know, I don't know the name of it (I call it tissue but it's thicker like paper but softer).


 
I stuff and store them this way as well!


----------



## CarSol

doi said:


> If you want the bottom to be tight or solid, why don't you put (or make) a base shaper first and then stuff the bag? You can make a base shaper with a cardboard box? I used a shoe box before - I cut out the shape and size of the bottom if the bag and it kept the shape pretty well. You've to be careful though that the base shaper or whatever you stuff the bag with doesn't stretch the bag.


 
Doi that's a great idea about the shaper, much lighter for sure....



MAGJES said:


> I stuff and store them this way as well!


 
Is it like the paper that comes stuffed inside of new shoes?


----------



## doi

Yup, the slightly thicker version sometimes comes with the shoes.  I think it's actually called tissue paper.  It's light as tissue, but thicker - like actual paper. Thinner than Japanese paper (I think that's what they're called). You can find them in craft stores (here, you can find them in book stores, at the school and art supply section).


----------



## ceedoan

i use the "air pockets" (like bubble wrap but in squares, not circles) u use to pack fragile items. there was TONS of it when we ordered our bowls and dishes from CB2. the nice thing about this is the bags keep their shape beautifully and it's air so they're still as light as they are when empty for ease of rearranging and stuffing/unstuffing!!  i highly recommend it since u don't have to use much at all for each bag!!


----------



## idreamofpurses

ceedoan said:
			
		

> i use the "air pockets" (like bubble wrap but in squares, not circles) u use to pack fragile items. there was TONS of it when we ordered our bowls and dishes from CB2. the nice thing about this is the bags keep their shape beautifully and it's air so they're still as light as they are when empty for ease of rearranging and stuffing/unstuffing!!  i highly recommend it since u don't have to use much at all for each bag!!



I use these too! They look like little pillows of air and I usually keep them when I get orders in the mail. Great for stuffing and shipping as well when I've had to re-home some bags


----------



## sdkitty

Some are stuffed with tee shirts and some with tissue paper
I don't stuff them real full....maybe two-thirds.


----------



## jessobsession

So funny, I was wondering about that myself. I know it's not the fanciest thing to do but I keep all of the plastic grocery bags from Kroger or any other grocery in a drawer and when I store I just bunch up those bags it works perfectly and you're recycling plastic lol!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Surelyfunke

jessobsession said:


> So funny, I was wondering about that myself. I know it's not the fanciest thing to do but I keep all of the plastic grocery bags from Kroger or any other grocery in a drawer and when I store I just bunch up those bags it works perfectly and you're recycling plastic lol!



Ooh, I like that idea! I sometimes forget to stuff my bags. The ones that get, er, stuffed, are filled with old t-shirts and other clothes. I like the plastic bag idea though.


----------



## travelerscloset

I use stuffed toys that my kids don't play with any more. I solved 2 things: I stuffed my bags & freed up the space the furry friends were taking up, lol. I also use square throw pillows. I use lots of those small thingies that absorb moisture.



carensolomon said:


> I find myself using old tshirts and stuffing the bottoms of the bag as tight as possible to maintain shape -- it takes an amazing number of tshirts to fully stuff a full size MAB and its really heavy!!  I figured there has to be a better way.


----------



## azureartist

ceedoan said:


> i use the "air pockets" (like bubble wrap but in squares, not circles) u use to pack fragile items. there was TONS of it when we ordered our bowls and dishes from CB2. the nice thing about this is the bags keep their shape beautifully and it's air so they're still as light as they are when empty for ease of rearranging and stuffing/unstuffing!!  i highly recommend it since u don't have to use much at all for each bag!!



Great idea!!!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

ceedoan said:


> i use the "air pockets" (like bubble wrap but in squares, not circles) u use to pack fragile items. there was TONS of it when we ordered our bowls and dishes from CB2. the nice thing about this is the bags keep their shape beautifully and it's air so they're still as light as they are when empty for ease of rearranging and stuffing/unstuffing!!  i highly recommend it since u don't have to use much at all for each bag!!





idreamofpurses said:


> I use these too! They look like little  pillows of air and I usually keep them when I get orders in the mail.  Great for stuffing and shipping as well when I've had to re-home some  bags



Same here. I remove any ink (those suffocation warnings) off them with rubbing alcohol before use to avoid ink transfer to my lining.


----------



## rabbits

Yes with paper, but it is such a pain to unpack when I want to use them!


----------



## Swanky

Yes! I use the tissue paper my bag is usually packed in and stuffed with when I buy it


----------



## ChiChi143

I stuff mine with tissue paper

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TJNEscada

Yes stuff them to the max with tissue!


----------



## CarSol

*Jess* -- So creative! I love that -- I have so many of the grocery bags that I usually use to clean up after my dog - but he could never go enough to use up as many bags as we have



jessobsession said:


> So funny, I was wondering about that myself. I know it's not the fanciest thing to do but I keep all of the plastic grocery bags from Kroger or any other grocery in a drawer and when I store I just bunch up those bags it works perfectly and you're recycling plastic lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
*Traveler* I LOVE the idea of using the kids old stuffed toys. I'm always trying to get rid of their old toys. I hardly ever get those square air pillow things. I may just go buy some but they're pretty expensive to stuff the number of bags I have to stuff. I need to get on with some selling soon!



travelerscloset said:


> I use stuffed toys that my kids don't play with any more. I solved 2 things: I stuffed my bags & freed up the space the furry friends were taking up, lol. I also use square throw pillows. I use lots of those small thingies that absorb moisture.


----------



## Alexenjie

Absolutely yes.


----------



## sheila_c

I stuff mine too -- either with the tissue paper they came in or super, soft old towels.


----------



## Elina0408

Tissue paper all the way!! I first began doing it with my first  "good"  bag, not designer though, that was from genuine leather  and they told me in the shop to stuff her so that she keeps the shape! Until now I do the same with all except my bag to go because I use her everyday and isn't expensive at all (so I don't care what happens) and my sellier Kelly!!


----------



## Waffle65

I also stuff my bags with paper.


----------



## OlgaMUA

carensolomon said:


> Just wondering if everyone stuffs their bags when they are not in use, if so how full, and what do you use stuff them with?



usually, yes... if it came with stuffing, I just use that.. otherwise, tissue paper


----------



## indiaink

In the "How Do You Store...." thread, there's a sub-set of how people stuff their bags - here's a link to all the posts in that thread that deal with stuffing:

http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=26689232


----------



## CarSol

indiaink said:


> In the "How Do You Store...." thread, there's a sub-set of how people stuff their bags - here's a link to all the posts in that thread that deal with stuffing:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/search.php?searchid=26689232



Thank you.  I didn't find this when I searched initially.  Very helpful.


----------



## noon

I guess I must be the odd one out, but I do not stuff any of my bags. None of my bags have lost their shape either.


----------



## indiaink

carensolomon said:


> Thank you.  I didn't find this when I searched initially.  Very helpful.



It took me a while to find - we're getting so big and I _know_ that I'd seen something like this ... but didn't find what I was looking for, so maybe I was imagining it all... 

When I owned a bag that had a defined shape (boxy satchel kind of bag) I stuffed them with white cotton towels to hold their shape.  Now, with my Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobos, I lay them flat, and stuff the 'open' area with sheepskin (I buy bags of it at Tandy Leather) and each hobo gets its own box, so there's nothing on top.

There's a bag on a popular selling site right now that was obviously stored unstuffed and underneath a whole bunch of other stuff - makes me sad to look at it.  I've included a photo, just to show as a warning...  I'm sure the bag could be brought back to life...  It looks like it is sandwiched between two panes of glass.


----------



## CarSol

indiaink said:


> It took me a while to find - we're getting so big and I _know_ that I'd seen something like this ... but didn't find what I was looking for, so maybe I was imagining it all...
> 
> When I owned a bag that had a defined shape (boxy satchel kind of bag) I stuffed them with white cotton towels to hold their shape. Now, with my Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobos, I lay them flat, and stuff the 'open' area with sheepskin (I buy bags of it at Tandy Leather) and each hobo gets its own box, so there's nothing on top.
> 
> There's a bag on a popular selling site right now that was obviously stored unstuffed and underneath a whole bunch of other stuff - makes me sad to look at it. I've included a photo, just to show as a warning... I'm sure the bag could be brought back to life... It looks like it is sandwiched between two panes of glass.


 
UGH!!!  Thanks for sharing that!  I'm so afraid not to stuff/store mine with great care, I would be very upset if they got damaged or ruined when not in use.  My Chloe's have their own storage area and system different from my RMs.  I feel like I have spent so much money on these that I really want to take great care of them.  I know it's silly to feel such an attachment to a material object but I do have strong feelings about each, as every one was a decision that impacted my wallet which is a serious thing.

Nice to know that I'm not crazy in going to great lengths in stuffing/storing bags, as others do the same.


----------



## Lips

I stuff all my bags in storage.  I use these cheap cushion pads - 

http://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/duck-feather-cushion-pad-47332

When a bag is being used, I keep the cushion in the dustbag, so that I always remember to re-stuff when I put it away.  I have a couple of smaller bags which I've made small 'cushions' for because the littlest shop-bought ones were too big.  I've also got a couple of clutches that I just have tissue paper in because the opening is quite narrow.

I like that it helps my bags keep their shape, but it also helps them stack when in storage.  I have a large storage container that doesn't have internal compartments, so keeping the bags semi-rigid helps them stay upright in storage and not fall all over each other.

- Lips


----------



## denton

carensolomon said:


> *Jess* -- So creative! I love that -- I have so many of the grocery bags that I usually use to clean up after my dog - but he could never go enough to use up as many bags as we have
> !



Glad to see this thread, as I have been wondering myself. But the threads have inspired me to combine two ideas. Would it make sense to use a plastic shopping bag stuffed with tissue paper? You could even seal up the bag with tape. Then you would have the best of both worlds...


----------



## travelerscloset

Cool! 


denton said:


> Glad to see this thread, as I have been wondering myself. But the threads have inspired me to combine two ideas. Would it make sense to use a plastic shopping bag stuffed with tissue paper? You could even seal up the bag with tape. Then you would have the best of both worlds...


----------



## LKVMN32

Yup, works great!! Just don't use newspaper, the ink might transfer onto the lining.


----------



## MadAboutPrada

I stuff with some (usually not all) of the paper that originally came in the bag.  As one other poster remarked, I also store the stuffing in the storage bag while using that particular handbag.  Good reminder for me to re-stuff when finished with that particular bag.  

I would never use the plastic grocery bags inside of a leather bag.  Maybe its just a weird thing for me, but how is the leather supposed to breathe at all with plastic covering up all the air space?


----------



## KleinBlue

I do.  I use the tissue that was originally used when I purchased the bag.


----------



## Prettyvogue

It depends on the size of the bag, but I use these little blue pillows from Ikea which cost under a couple dollars or so each.  Or paper which the bag came with.


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

I stuff every single one of my high-end bags. There are a couple coach bags that I don't bother with only because I don't value them as much. For some bags it's necessary to stuff (even when wearing them) for shape retention and to make them look full because there's no way I can come close to filling them. My speedy and some of my larger totes and hobos are usually stuffed when worn. Does anybody else do this?


----------



## Gardin

Great to get some good ideas


----------



## swezfamily

I only started stuffing my bags with tissue paper after I noticed that some of the structured ones were starting to sag while sitting on the cabinet shelf and the resulting wrinkles were permanent. I would usually just use the paper that the bag came with, but I recently purchased my first Hermes Birkin and decided that it deserved something better than tissue paper or the bubble wrap that it came with to maintain it's shape. Also, I store my bags in a display cabinet with glass front doors and after the tissue paper has been taken in and out of a bag 100's of times it starts to shred and look messy. It just doesn't look good lying on the shelf among all of my beautiful bags - yes, I'm a little OCD!

So,I found a website called bagavie.com that sells purse pillows. You can pick the size that you need and you get a well made, firm pillow covered in a silky fabric so that it's easy to slide in and out of the bag. It's also filled with something that absorbs moisture, which can be a problem for leather stored in humid climates. I plan to slowly replace the tissue paper in all of my bags with these pillows.


----------



## miraclelover

Never stuff it, just put it in the drawer


----------



## Lips

swezfamily said:


> So,I found a website called bagavie.com that sells purse pillows. You can pick the size that you need and you get a well made, firm pillow covered in a silky fabric so that it's easy to slide in and out of the bag. It's also filled with something that absorbs moisture, which can be a problem for leather stored in humid climates. I plan to slowly replace the tissue paper in all of my bags with these pillows.




swezfamily, I checked out this comapny's website, and they are so expensive! 29 bucks for the tiny clutch pillow, and 80 bucks for the two large pillows needed to stuff a tote!  As most of my bags are large totes the size of that Goyard (although not, admittedly, Goyard...), I've worked out that it would cost me around USD3800 to kit all of my bags out in Bag-a-Vie stuffers.  Stuff that!  

I don't intend to denigrate your choice, swezfamily - I'm all about consumer choice, and I think it's great to have lots of options for every budget.  I just wanted to say that there are very similar alternatives for anyone who might have checked out Bag-a-Vie, liked the product, but been disheartened by their prices. I just wanted you to know that the pillow pads I buy from a humble haberdashery for a couple of bucks do exactly the same job as these branded ones - except they don't have a little ribbon across the corner.  My pillows are filled with duck-down - I've no idea if that is scientifically proven to deter moisture (although the ducks seem to do alright in that respect...), but I keep a couple of silica gel pouches in alongside them to cover this aspect anyway. 

Anything that saves a bit of dosh to spend on the actual bags is a good thing, right? 

- Lips


----------



## swezfamily

Lips said:


> swezfamily, I checked out this comapny's website, and they are so expensive! 29 bucks for the tiny clutch pillow, and 80 bucks for the two large pillows needed to stuff a tote! As most of my bags are large totes the size of that Goyard (although not, admittedly, Goyard...), I've worked out that it would cost me around USD3800 to kit all of my bags out in Bag-a-Vie stuffers. Stuff that!
> 
> I don't intend to denigrate your choice, swezfamily - I'm all about consumer choice, and I think it's great to have lots of options for every budget. I just wanted to say that there are very similar alternatives for anyone who might have checked out Bag-a-Vie, liked the product, but been disheartened by their prices. I just wanted you to know that the pillow pads I buy from a humble haberdashery for a couple of bucks do exactly the same job as these branded ones - except they don't have a little ribbon across the corner. My pillows are filled with duck-down - I've no idea if that is scientifically proven to deter moisture (although the ducks seem to do alright in that respect...), but I keep a couple of silica gel pouches in alongside them to cover this aspect anyway.
> 
> Anything that saves a bit of dosh to spend on the actual bags is a good thing, right?
> 
> - Lips


 
Lips - you are right that the bag-a-vie pillows are crazy expensvie. I bought two at $30 a piece to fill my Birkin, but compared to the price of the bag, $60 wasn't too much to spend to keep the bag from sagging. However, I would love to find a less expensive alternative, so if anyone knows of any retailers selling a similar product, please post.

I just figured that I would "splurge" once or twice per year on bag-a-vie pillows for one or two handbags until all of the tissue paper has been replaced in all of my handbags. Definitely don't want to shell out the money to buy them for all of my handbags at once. Too bad I'm not crafty enough to make them myself.


----------



## SuzyZ

Yes, tissue paper is responsible for maintaining original shape - I have all my high end bags stuffed and dust covered.


----------



## Dcorbett359

jessobsession said:
			
		

> So funny, I was wondering about that myself. I know it's not the fanciest thing to do but I keep all of the plastic grocery bags from Kroger or any other grocery in a drawer and when I store I just bunch up those bags it works perfectly and you're recycling plastic lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



 I have found that the plastic bag cause condensation ,which I didn't like.


----------



## BgaHolic

Nope. Guilty. I don't stuff any of my bags except one, my YSL RG. I think if I didn't throw an old cotton sweater in it, the bag would just slouch down. Other than that all my other bags go in their dustbags until I use them. (Unstuffed).


----------



## Lips

swezfamily said:


> I just figured that I would "splurge" once or twice per year on bag-a-vie pillows for one or two handbags until all of the tissue paper has been replaced in all of my handbags.



You go, girl!   It's your dosh, spend it on what makes you happy, I say. 

- Lips


----------



## swezfamily

I had to do some rearranging in my handbag cabinet to accomodate some new bags and thought I would post updated pics. This is a task that gives me great joy - silly, I know - but I just love to look at them all, sitting so pretty on their shelves.


----------



## bagee

swezfamily said:
			
		

> I had to do some rearranging in my handbag cabinet to accomodate some new bags and thought I would post updated pics. This is a task that gives me great joy - silly, I know - but I just love to look at them all, sitting so pretty on their shelves.



I would love to have your handbag cabinet!!!


----------



## ninjanna

I keep my designer bags in their dust bags on the bottom shelf of my closet (which is probably in the middle, since I have a set of drawers on the bottom!).


----------



## Bratty1919

bagee said:


> I would love to have your handbag cabinet!!!


Me too- very nice!


----------



## Handbag1234

I keep mine in their dust bags in their boxes. With the lid off to allow air to circulate, on the advice of my SA


----------



## Platinummouse72

Hi All, I'm new here and also very recently discovered a deep passion for designer bags I keep mine on shelves in their dust bags but was wondering if they should be kept lying down or standing up? Do advise, thanks!


----------



## Cait

They're in the dustbag on a bookshelf from Bombay.


----------



## BgaHolic

On a shelf in it's dustbag lying down 'cause they are hobos. I really don't think it matters though as long as they are protected and not in extreme climate conditions.


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

Hello ladies. I am currently searching high & low for some kind of handbag storage solution. I want something large, sturdy & modern with glass doors (to stop my cats clawing the bags!). I would be interested to see how others store their bags. Mine are currently taking over my wardrobe & I need to sort something out soon. 2 carpenters in the family & both too busy to make me something for a while & I cant wait! Would love pics if any of you have any. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mumofthree

I keep my bags in lined baskets. They look like large picnic hampers!


----------



## cornflower

Billy bookcase with glass doors from Ikea 
Needed to get OH to position some of the sheves a bit differently but it all seems to work really well


----------



## PeanutB

I use the storage boxes from idea, the folding ones. But I'd like some of these 

http://tszuji.co.uk/handbag-boxes-storage/


----------



## Plemont

I have a set of old wooden school lockers along the end of my bed.  The bigger bags have their own locker, the littler ones share.


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

Thanks ladies, this is interesting & helpful.  Plemont, I would really love to see the school lockers you have.  This sounds right up my street.


----------



## Plemont

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> Thanks ladies, this is interesting & helpful.  Plemont, I would really love to see the school lockers you have.  This sounds right up my street.



I'll take a photo later Becca.


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

Plemont said:


> I'll take a photo later Becca.



Excellent, thankyou!


----------



## Plemont

My lovely lockers!  My taste for vintage isn't just confined to bags, you see


----------



## Shiny n new

Plemont said:
			
		

> My lovely lockers!  My taste for vintage isn't just confined to bags, you see



Wow plemont... That's amazing!!! Such a great idea!


----------



## laura81

Plemont, that is gorgeous and such a great idea!

At the moment my bag collection is taking up a corner of my boyfriends office, needless to say this arrangement may lead to trouble.


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

Plemont said:
			
		

> My lovely lockers!  My taste for vintage isn't just confined to bags, you see



Oh wow! This is fab. You've given me some great inspiration. Will let you know the outcome once I've decided. Thanks.


----------



## e_serendipity

cornflower said:


> Billy bookcase with glass doors from Ikea
> Needed to get OH to position some of the sheves a bit differently but it all seems to work really well



That sounds great cornflower! I have a few Billys as bookcases at home already. I've just spent the last hour online comparing different doors and sizes of the Billy bookcase. I think it's very likely I'll have a bag bookcase real soon!  Now my bags are just hiding in their dustbags in a closet.


----------



## Plemont

Shiny n new said:


> Wow plemont... That's amazing!!! Such a great idea!





laura81 said:


> Plemont, that is gorgeous and such a great idea!





BECCAMULBERRY said:


> Oh wow! This is fab. You've given me some great inspiration.



Thank you all - I'm just looking at the picture and thinking I should have tidied it up a bit!

The lockers and I have a long history.......

they were in the staffroom when I started teaching (I kept biscuits in the top left locker).  Covered in orange varnish in those days

they came home with me when the staffroom was refurbished (their replacements were metal, industrial and quite horrid) and became my sideboard when we were newly married and skint

they were relegated to the shed when we could eventually afford to replace them with IKEA furniture

they were reinstated when we moved into a 1950s house, very in keeping once we'd removed the orange varnish - which took quite some doing

they didn't match our current Edwardian house so were a bit lost for a while

and now they have their finest hour as my Mulberry storage!


----------



## armcandy3

Plemont said:
			
		

> Thank you all - I'm just looking at the picture and thinking I should have tidied it up a bit!
> 
> The lockers and I have a long history.......
> 
> they were in the staffroom when I started teaching (I kept biscuits in the top left locker).  Covered in orange varnish in those days
> 
> they came home with me when the staffroom was refurbished (their replacements were metal, industrial and quite horrid) and became my sideboard when we were newly married and skint
> 
> they were relegated to the shed when we could eventually afford to replace them with IKEA furniture
> 
> they were reinstated when we moved into a 1950s house, very in keeping once we'd removed the orange varnish - which took quite some doing
> 
> they didn't match our current Edwardian house so were a bit lost for a while
> 
> and now they have their finest hour as my Mulberry storage!



Lovely story and very original storage


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

Plemont said:
			
		

> Thank you all - I'm just looking at the picture and thinking I should have tidied it up a bit!
> 
> The lockers and I have a long history.......
> 
> they were in the staffroom when I started teaching (I kept biscuits in the top left locker).  Covered in orange varnish in those days
> 
> they came home with me when the staffroom was refurbished (their replacements were metal, industrial and quite horrid) and became my sideboard when we were newly married and skint
> 
> they were relegated to the shed when we could eventually afford to replace them with IKEA furniture
> 
> they were reinstated when we moved into a 1950s house, very in keeping once we'd removed the orange varnish - which took quite some doing
> 
> they didn't match our current Edwardian house so were a bit lost for a while
> 
> and now they have their finest hour as my Mulberry storage!



That's a really lovely story. So nice that it's got a history.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Plemont you are a joy......love the locker story.

Some much less romantic storage boxes on fleabay.......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-LADIES...=UK_Storage&hash=item564b21ca9a#ht_1778wt_982


----------



## J.A.N.

Plemont said:


> Thank you all - I'm just looking at the picture and thinking I should have tidied it up a bit!
> 
> The lockers and I have a long history.......
> 
> they were in the staffroom when I started teaching (I kept biscuits in the top left locker).  Covered in orange varnish in those days
> 
> they came home with me when the staffroom was refurbished (their replacements were metal, industrial and quite horrid) and became my sideboard when we were newly married and skint
> 
> they were relegated to the shed when we could eventually afford to replace them with IKEA furniture
> 
> they were reinstated when we moved into a 1950s house, very in keeping once we'd removed the orange varnish - which took quite some doing
> 
> they didn't match our current Edwardian house so were a bit lost for a while
> 
> and now they have their finest hour as my Mulberry storage!



I love lockers like these what an excellent idea. I just have 3 matching pine wardrobes in my bedroom which one is filled with mostly Mulberry from top to bottom. Oh wow a teacher what dd u teach? English? 
You def have the brains as well as the looks which is why i love your all your ideas.


----------



## Plemont

J.A.N. said:


> Oh wow a teacher what dd u teach? English?
> You def have the brains as well as the looks which is why i love your all your ideas.



Thanks JAN!  I'm a primary reading specialist, which probably explains my love of storytelling

I might well need to expand into a wardrobe in the future as my lockers are pretty full now........


----------



## Cupcake2008

Plemont said:
			
		

> Thanks JAN!  I'm a primary reading specialist, which probably explains my love of storytelling
> 
> I might well need to expand into a wardrobe in the future as my lockers are pretty full now........



Lovely story, Plemont! And it's lovely that you help onto the lockers, even when they weren't being used. They are in their element now, doing their most important job of all - looking after your Mulberry bags


----------



## Plemont

Cupcake2008 said:


> Lovely story, Plemont! And it's lovely that you help onto the lockers, even when they weren't being used. They are in their element now, doing their most important job of all - looking after your Mulberry bags



Thanks cupcake, and they certainly protect the bags well!  Solid as anything.  

I'd be interested to see picture of other storage, if anyone fancies sharing?


----------



## Cupcake2008

My small collection are on a shelf in my wardrobe but I am thinking that as it goes, I need to do something! I do have a small storage room at a self storage place (for business purposes) and I am thinking of using some of that space but not sure if I can handle them not being under the same roof as me!


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

This is their current home in my built in wardrobe. I am very naughty & don't use their dustbags & am beginning to worry that just laying them on top of each other is a bad idea.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Plemont said:


> My lovely lockers!  My taste for vintage isn't just confined to bags, you see


Plemont what a lovely nostalgic way to hold your bags, that school locker makes a very good bagrobe


----------



## Designpurchaser

Mooshooshoo said:


> Plemont you are a joy......love the locker story.
> 
> Some much less romantic storage boxes on fleabay.......
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-LADIES...=UK_Storage&hash=item564b21ca9a#ht_1778wt_982


Mo, do you store your bags in these or do you use their dustbags? Would love a pic of your storage


----------



## Plemont

I like your top shelf - that's just right for bags!  I'm never sure about piles of bags either, although it's fine in the short term, we want our Mulberries to last for years don't we 
I have more than a few Kipling bags which I use when we do outdoorsy/boating stuff, but don't tell anyone - they pile up beautifully and squash into very small spaces

As for the dust bags - no, I don't use mine either.  To be honest I can't see the point of them for most of the bags, although if I had something in exotic leather I might have a different opinion!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Cupcake2008 said:


> My small collection are on a shelf in my wardrobe but I am thinking that as it goes, I need to do something! I do have a small storage room at a self storage place (for business purposes) and I am thinking of using some of that space but not sure if I can handle them not being under the same roof as me!


Cookie cup I couldn't possibly bear the thought of my begs being in a storage lockup  poor little lonely babies


----------



## Cupcake2008

That's a very similar wardrobe to what I have, Becca   My bags are in their dustbags and along the top shelf.  My Lilys are in one of Matches large boxes that my bays came in and that's on the top shelf too. You have quite a collection and a gorgeous range of  colours too, from what I can see


----------



## Plemont

Designpurchaser said:


> Plemont what a lovely nostalgic way to hold your bags, that school locker makes a very good bagrobe



Bagrobe!  Love it!  The lockers shall henceforth be known as my bagrobe


----------



## Designpurchaser

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> This is their current home in my built in wardrobe. I am very naughty & don't use their dustbags & am beginning to worry that just laying them on top of each other is a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1785344


Becca, mine are like yours at the top of your wardrobe but mine are in their dustbags which is a pain because you can't see which is which


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

Hi ladies. I don't use dustbags because I want to see what I've got when choosing one! Cupcake, I couldn't possibly let mine out of the house & into storage. When we moved house & were temporarily homeless living with my parents until we completed on our new house, all our furniture went into storage. But not my beloved mulberrys. I would worry too much! They had to come with me.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Designpurchaser said:


> Cookie cup I couldn't possibly bear the thought of my begs being in a storage lockup  poor little lonely babies


 
Ha ha!  I need to find more space - I'm ok for now but I know I'll soon have to think of something, so this thread is brilliant for ideas


----------



## Cupcake2008

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> Hi ladies. I don't use dustbags because I want to see what I've got when choosing one! Cupcake, I couldn't possibly let mine out of the house & into storage. When we moved house & were temporarily homeless living with my parents until we completed on our new house, all our furniture went into storage. But not my beloved mulberrys. I would worry too much! They had to come with me.


 
I don't like the idea of them not being under the same roof as me either - I moved my suitcases from the top shelf of my wardrobe and moved them into storage instead.  But I'll have to buy a bigger flat soon :giggles:


----------



## Designpurchaser

Cupcake2008 said:


> Ha ha! I need to find more space - I'm ok for now but I know I'll soon have to think of something, so this thread is brilliant for ideas


 
It is great that everybody shares. I'm definately on a ban now, well maybe apart from a purse 

Would be great if more people contribute pics


----------



## J.A.N.

Plemont said:


> Thanks JAN!  I'm a primary reading specialist, which probably explains my love of storytelling
> 
> I might well need to expand into a wardrobe in the future as my lockers are pretty full now........



Oh how interesting i used to read so much as a child now ive forgotten eveything i love the way you write keeps you in suspense until the very end. I passed my English at school and really enjoyed it

My wardrobe is nearly overflowing with Mulberry and God knows what else all good though


----------



## J.A.N.

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> This is their current home in my built in wardrobe. I am very naughty & don't use their dustbags & am beginning to worry that just laying them on top of each other is a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1785344



Oh Becca i love the way you have your top shelf its long as well i wish i could have mine spaced out like that i have a few but not as many as you they are all piled up but i may rearrange my wardrobe so i can at least see them or ask my sis who is the just excellent at being tidy and cleaning up my mess. I like you could never put them in storage and have to have them close but in their dustbags.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Designpurchaser said:


> Mo, do you store your bags in these or do you use their dustbags? Would love a pic of your storage



No. I am (slightly) obsessive so, they are all stuffed, in dustbags, then in carriers, then boxed, all stood upright to prevent crushing. They are pretty much everywhere so I'm having a bagrobe built. The cabinet maker can't start till the end of this month though...


----------



## laura81

After showing my OH Plemonts lockers, he had a strop and is taking me to Ikea.  I think he's reached his limit of stepping around my Mulberry, Chanels and Marc Jacobs to get to his desk everyday!

Hopefully I'll have some storage to show tomorrow.


----------



## Cupcake2008

laura81 said:


> After showing my OH Plemonts lockers, he had a strop and is taking me to Ikea. I think he's reached his limit of stepping around my Mulberry, Chanels and Marc Jacobs to get to his desk everyday!
> 
> Hopefully I'll have some storage to show tomorrow.


 
Excellent - looking forward to seeing it!  I have Billy bookcases in my living room with the glass doors and they are fab!


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

This is my latest idea: I have the ikea expedit bookcase in the bedroom. I could put my bags in here & to keep the bags claw free from my cats, I see ikea do door inserts for the holes. What do you lovely ladies think? 




In various colours.


----------



## Cupcake2008

That is a fab idea!  The Expedit is deep enough as well, deeper than Billy - that you can have the bags in sideways.


----------



## J.A.N.

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> This is my latest idea: I have the ikea expedit bookcase in the bedroom. I could put my bags in here & to keep the bags claw free from my cats, I see ikea do door inserts for the holes. What do you lovely ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 1785455
> 
> 
> In various colours.



Yes thats a gr8 idea i would try and match the colours of the inserts to my bags or have muti colours or neutral colours which look cool as well.
It looks so stylish


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

Thanks ladies.  Im still stalking the net though!  Have seen some very retro & cool wire mesh lockers with about 20 cubby holes.  The OH isnt keen though & has tried to put me off by saying the wire metal will damage my bags!  I would like something that displays my bags really though.  Although the ikea door for my existing bookcase could be the answer.  The OH wants the ikea bookcase for the garage though so he will buy me something if I find it.  I'm not normally this stuck on finding a solution.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Mooshooshoo said:


> No. I am (slightly) obsessive so, they are all stuffed, in dustbags, then in carriers, then boxed, all stood upright to prevent crushing. They are pretty much everywhere so I'm having a bagrobe built. The cabinet maker can't start till the end of this month though...


 
Dustbags, carriers and boxed  Mine are all stood upright in their dustbags cuddled up to each other. I hope you will have a thread for the start, during and after of the bagrobe, that would be a fun thread


----------



## Plemont

I thought I'd check eBay for lockers like mine - these would be lovely but only after a whole lot of work!


----------



## J.A.N.

Plemont said:


> I thought I'd check eBay for lockers like mine - these would be lovely but only after a whole lot of work!



Oh they are gr8 i like them a lot actually. You could do wonders with those.


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

Plemont said:


> I thought I'd check eBay for lockers like mine - these would be lovely but only after a whole lot of work!



Thats what i've been doing all day!  I saw these & thought of you.


----------



## Designpurchaser

laura81 said:


> After showing my OH Plemonts lockers, he had a strop and is taking me to Ikea.  I think he's reached his limit of stepping around my Mulberry, Chanels and Marc Jacobs to get to his desk everyday!
> 
> Hopefully I'll have some storage to show tomorrow.


Wooohoooo, look forward to seeing the pics, good ole OH, they come in useful for some things!


----------



## Designpurchaser

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> This is my latest idea: I have the ikea expedit bookcase in the bedroom. I could put my bags in here & to keep the bags claw free from my cats, I see ikea do door inserts for the holes. What do you lovely ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 1785455
> 
> 
> In various colours.


I have this in my study full of "study" stuff, I absolutely love it, it's such a useful piece of furniture. I would love to have one in my bedroom for shoes and bags.....it would look like a shop! GREAT


----------



## Cupcake2008

Plemont said:


> I thought I'd check eBay for lockers like mine - these would be lovely but only after a whole lot of work!


 
The name of the seller made me laugh...Scavengers :lolots:

Quite a few of us seem to have Ikea furniture - they are so practical!


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

laura81 said:


> After showing my OH Plemonts lockers, he had a strop and is taking me to Ikea.  I think he's reached his limit of stepping around my Mulberry, Chanels and Marc Jacobs to get to his desk everyday!
> 
> Hopefully I'll have some storage to show tomorrow.



How did you get on at Ikea?  Do you handbags have a new home??


----------



## Designpurchaser

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> How did you get on at Ikea?  Do you handbags have a new home??


I thought about this today and thought the same thing.......


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

I am totally lost with what I want! My home is quite modern & contemporary with a mix of retro style. I've been thinking about the following: lockers (thanks plemont), various types of display cabinets, wire mesh lockers (google image it), French armoires. Im hoping to strike lucky with something unique on eBay.


----------



## Designpurchaser

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> I am totally lost with what I want! My home is quite modern & contemporary with a mix of retro style. I've been thinking about the following: lockers (thanks plemont), various types of display cabinets, wire mesh lockers (google image it), French armoires. Im hoping to strike lucky with something unique on eBay.


Not sure I like the wire mesh lockers...firstly the combo of luscious leather and wire hmmmm now the french armoire is very much up my street, something classy holding something classy  but equally the Ikea storgae chest (which I have in white) is also nice and as I have already said there's something about it loaded with bags would make me feel like I was purchasing something from a shop, but I guess having to take your little kitty cats into consideration maybe the ooolalala option would be better


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY

Designpurchaser said:
			
		

> Not sure I like the wire mesh lockers...firstly the combo of luscious leather and wire hmmmm now the french armoire is very much up my street, something classy holding something classy  but equally the Ikea storgae chest (which I have in white) is also nice and as I have already said there's something about it loaded with bags would make me feel like I was purchasing something from a shop, but I guess having to take your little kitty cats into consideration maybe the ooolalala option would be better



Yes my Boyf was not keen on the wire mesh lockers either. They do them in a powder coated finish aswell though & I'm wondering if they might appeal more in a cream colour. Maybe I'm clutching at straws?! The French armoire really appeals to me though. Very grand looking & would really suit our bedroom. I'm definitely persevering with something other than the current ikea expedit bookcase. As much as I love it & there's the options of hinged doors & clear box inserts, the pigeon holes are slightly too small. After trying my various hobo bags, they would be a bit squished. So, the search continues....


----------



## Designpurchaser

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> Yes my Boyf was not keen on the wire mesh lockers either. They do them in a powder coated finish aswell though & I'm wondering if they might appeal more in a cream colour. Maybe I'm clutching at straws?! The French armoire really appeals to me though. Very grand looking & would really suit our bedroom. I'm definitely persevering with something other than the current ikea expedit bookcase. As much as I love it & there's the options of hinged doors & clear box inserts, the pigeon holes are slightly too small. After trying my various hobo bags, they would be a bit squished. So, the search continues....


I think the french option is the best....


----------



## Cupcake2008

Ooh French armoire sounds amazing! Very classy and so pretty and vintage looking! They also remind me of my favourite film, Beauty and the Beast!


----------



## laura81

BECCAMULBERRY said:
			
		

> How did you get on at Ikea?  Do you handbags have a new home??



I didn't see anything that I loved, so unfortunately  they have new boxes to sit in, but no permanent home as yet.


----------



## Jacquel1ne

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> This is their current home in my built in wardrobe. I am very naughty & don't use their dustbags & am beginning to worry that just laying them on top of each other is a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1785344



I have the ones I use regularly out of their dust bags in the top of the wardrobes like BECCAMULBERRY. The others I dont use so much are on the top of my wardrobes in my dressing room in their dust bags.

I also tend to have summer and winter bags and rotate them all for variety. The ones not in their dust bags get used far more as they are handy. I prefer to see them so find this works out well, then I can swap them with the others & spread the TLC and wear.


----------



## Shiny n new

Cupcake I agree... LOVE beauty and the beast.. Want a staircase like that! 

I use this... Although it is now painted dark to match my furniture... Only holds 4 which luckily is great for me... One space left!! (until I have to start doubling up!) :giggles:


----------



## Designpurchaser

Shiny n new said:


> Cupcake I agree... LOVE beauty and the beast.. Want a staircase like that!
> 
> I use this... Although it is now painted dark to match my furniture... Only holds 4 which luckily is great for me... One space left!! (until I have to start doubling up!) :giggles:


Shiny I LOVE that piece of furniture....I love anything shabby chic


----------



## Cupcake2008

Shiny n new said:


> Cupcake I agree... LOVE beauty and the beast.. Want a staircase like that!
> 
> I use this... Although it is now painted dark to match my furniture... Only holds 4 which luckily is great for me... One space left!! (until I have to start doubling up!) :giggles:


 
That is so pretty - I love it!  It must look like a shop display in your room!   It won't be long befor eyou need to be doubling up


----------



## Shiny n new

Designpurchaser said:


> Shiny I LOVE that piece of furniture....I love anything shabby chic





Cupcake2008 said:


> That is so pretty - I love it!  It must look like a shop display in your room!   It won't be long befor eyou need to be doubling up



Thank you ladies  no, no doubling up anytime soon.... One more special buy and I'm going to enjoy using all my ladies


----------



## Cupcake2008

Shiny n new said:


> Thank you ladies  no, no doubling up anytime soon.... One more special buy and I'm going to enjoy using all my ladies


 
Is that one more special buy from the new season?


----------



## Shiny n new

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> Is that one more special buy from the new season?



Maybe.. Couple of bags at the back of my mind, although one is Chanel... 

Still want to see the pinky mink irl too.. When I finally return to normal hours at work and no horse duties I'm hot footing it to M!!! :giggles:

Haven't even had time to show you ladies my small birthday pressies!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Shiny n new said:


> Maybe.. Couple of bags at the back of my mind, although one is Chanel...
> 
> Still want to see the pinky mink irl too.. When I finally return to normal hours at work and no horse duties I'm hot footing it to M!!! :giggles:
> 
> Haven't even had time to show you ladies my small birthday pressies!


 
Ooh, Chanel?!!!  Gasp!!!  You must tell!!!

You've been a busy, busy lady!!!  Looking forward to seeing your reveals when you have a little more time x


----------



## Shiny n new

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> Ooh, Chanel?!!!  Gasp!!!  You must tell!!!
> 
> You've been a busy, busy lady!!!  Looking forward to seeing your reveals when you have a little more time x



Ha ha been on my wishlist for as long as I can remember... Such an investment :giggles:

Yup.. Too busy!! Need a holiday, or just a whole day in M.. :giggles:


----------



## Designpurchaser

Shiny n new said:


> Maybe.. Couple of bags at the back of my mind, although one is Chanel...
> 
> Still want to see the pinky mink irl too.. When I finally return to normal hours at work and no horse duties I'm hot footing it to M!!! :giggles:
> 
> Haven't even had time to show you ladies my small birthday pressies!


Chanel  birthday pressie reveal 

Can't wait


----------



## Shiny n new

Designpurchaser said:


> Chanel  birthday pressie reveal
> 
> Can't wait



No no no Chanel is on wishlist!!!! Not a reveal!!!! I wish!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Shiny n new said:


> No no no Chanel is on wishlist!!!! Not a reveal!!!! I wish!


 
:lolots::lolots::lolots: It's like Chinese whispers!!!  So something on your wishlist for a a while?  I sense another very carefully thought out purchase in the next six months   Good luck with whatever you decide and you know we're all always here as a sounding board


----------



## Designpurchaser

Shiny n new said:


> No no no Chanel is on wishlist!!!! Not a reveal!!!! I wish!


 
Yes, but you make it sound like it could come true  Exciting xx


----------



## Designpurchaser

Cupcake2008 said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots: It's like Chinese whispers!!!  So something on your wishlist for a a while?  I sense another very carefully thought out purchase in the next six months   Good luck with whatever you decide and you know we're all always here as a sounding board


:lolots: yes chinese whispers is such a good way to describe it......I heard a chinese whisper the other day dear Cookie cup that you may be making a traitorous (is that even a word  if not it is now), purchase ....when might this said purchase take place as I don't want to miss it


----------



## prof ash

Glad to find this thread! It's been super helpful reading through to see how everyone stores their bags. I am contributing to our obsession by posting pics of my own small storage section in the closet! 

The first shelf has 2 Coach bags laying flat and a container with wristlets, wallets, clutches, small things like that. The second shelf is an LV speedy, and 3 more Coach bags. Currently in use is my Balenciaga city which will lay flat also. It's tough to store unstructured bags so that they don't crease. I am now using tissue paper like suggested, and laying the ones flat that just can't stay up on their own.


----------



## jacqvic

when you have your bags stored in the dusties, how do you know which is which?do you find that you change purses less frequently?


----------



## Miss89

I keep them in their original bags,but I take them out once in month just to be aired ...


----------



## ahowe07

I'm running low on closet space, I can store them on the top but I'm short, they need to be stuffed, they tend to topple over etc. SO I'm wondering if it is okay to put them on a hanger and hang them up?


----------



## ahowe07

I'm running out of closet space, I can store them on the top shelf but I"m short, they need to be stuffed, they topple etc. Is this bad for my purses?


----------



## CoachCruiser

ahowe07 said:


> I'm running low on closet space, I can store them on the top but I'm short, they need to be stuffed, they tend to topple over etc. SO I'm wondering if it is okay to put them on a hanger and hang them up?


 I've thought about this same question. I'm paranoid about doing that because I'm afraid the handles on the bags will stretch out LOL. Would love opinions on this, too.


----------



## pandorabox

Yes. Because I have learned that the hooks and hangers stretch out the handle and not in a good way. Think of a sweater on a hanger. The way I store them is on a shelf above my hangers in their dusters. I don't even hand my purses on a hook when I come home. They sit on a side board nice and safe and handle stretch free.


----------



## CoachCruiser

pandorabox said:


> Yes. Because I have learned that the hooks and hangers stretch out the handle and not in a good way. Think of a sweater on a hanger. The way I store them is on a shelf above my hangers in their dusters. I don't even hand my purses on a hook when I come home. They sit on a side board nice and safe and handle stretch free.


 
That's what I thought. Thanks, pandorabox!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I hang my larger totes in the closet on hangers like you do. I figure they're not going to stretch out any more than they would if they were hanging on my shoulder, especially when they're full. I haven't seen any adverse effects TBH. (But maybe it also depends on the brand and how durable the handles are as well.)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I did that until I bought a hall tree and now I hang them on that instead. Haven't had any problems. I like my bags where I can see them.


----------



## pr1nc355

I don't think this is any different from hanging them on hooks in the closet or on the wall, which is what a lot of people do.  I wouldn't store anything except tissue paper inside the bags, though, cuz the weight of all your items inside could pull the bags down.  And I wouldn't store any bags made of heavier leathers this way.


----------



## twin-fun

I think they will wear much faster than if they were to be stored sitting on a shelf, stuffed with towels or a pillow. I store my less expensive bags like that but for my premium designer bags or vintage pieces I store them as recommended by the SA.


----------



## NCC1701D

What if you got pants hangers like this and threaded them through the o-rings that the straps connect to?

http://site.unbeatablesale.com/img131/hcdrtl08.gif

Sorry, it's not working, I'm new at pictures!


----------



## pandorabox

CoachCruiser said:
			
		

> That's what I thought. Thanks, pandorabox!



Welcome! Yes even my daily bags are nice leather and when I leave them on the hook even overnight I see the indentation and I don't like it. It gives them "ears". My bags are all leather. Glad to help!


----------



## indiaink

If you store them this way, the straps WILL stretch in the shape of whatever it's hanging from.   Unless you change bags _every day_, I recommend buying an inexpensive book case to sit under that rack and sit your bags there.  You can find cheap bookcases at Target, Walmart, your local thrift store...


----------



## doreenjoy

Can you put them in dust bags, then hang the cords of the dust bags from the hangars?


----------



## ilovebags112233

HANDBAGS must not be hanged anywhere else. Dust bags has been provided in most shops and you can request for a storage or gift box to keep them.

But the best thing to do to keep all your handbags is to have a cabinet and a space to place for each of them. You may check the thread on "Bag Showcase" so you will have an idea to keep your handbags, that's where I got mine!


----------



## indiaink

I just realized bookcases would be too narrow - but _milk crates_ would work just fine, and are stackable.  Also, shoe organizers...

And like doreenjoy wrote, hanging the bags by the strings of their dustcovers would work, too, but then, of course, you couldn't see them.




indiaink said:


> If you store them this way, the straps WILL stretch in the shape of whatever it's hanging from.   Unless you change bags _every day_, I recommend buying an inexpensive book case to sit under that rack and sit your bags there.  You can find cheap bookcases at Target, Walmart, your local thrift store...


----------



## pandorabox

indiaink said:
			
		

> If you store them this way, the straps WILL stretch in the shape of whatever it's hanging from.   Unless you change bags every day, I recommend buying an inexpensive book case to sit under that rack and sit your bags there.  You can find cheap bookcases at Target, Walmart, your local thrift store...



Love the ok case idea. I think there is a thread on here too with photos on bag storage. Also a cedar chest perhaps?


----------



## pandorabox

doreenjoy said:
			
		

> Can you put them in dust bags, then hang the cords of the dust bags from the hangars?



I have actually tried that myself... For many way I have 2 issues.  One - the weight it too much for hanger to handle and the hanger breaks and then 2 - if it manages to stay on and not break it looks like a hot mess and getting the string off the hangers is a whole other world of pain. Lol


----------



## pandorabox

indiaink said:
			
		

> I just realized bookcases would be too narrow - but milk crates would work just fine, and are stackable.  Also, shoe organizers...
> 
> And like doreenjoy wrote, hanging the bags by the strings of their dustcovers would work, too, but then, of course, you couldn't see them.



Book cases would not be too narrow. Your idea is great. I have book case from Ikea and it is pretty deep. And was inexpensive as well .I can hold a ton on one shelf.


----------



## Compass Rose

pandorabox said:


> I have actually tried that myself... For many way I have 2 issues. One - the weight it too much for hanger to handle and the hanger breaks and then 2 - if it manages to stay on and not break it looks like a hot mess and getting the string off the hangers is a whole other world of pain. Lol


 This is the perfect solution, I think, to just hanging your bags by their straps.


----------



## beggarbaby

I've taken to hanging my lighter ones on the doorknobs of my closets. They're not as indenting as hangers or hooks and it works for my puddly unstructured bags with wider handles. I do use a bookcase too (it's too broken down to carry the weight of actual books!) but the unstructured ones would just collapse into a blob unless I stuffed them with paper but I hate doing that since I have to remove the paper every time I use one. They're unstructured anyway!

I also hang the small shoulder bags on hooks but if the straps are leather I usually lay them over the straps of cheaper bags or canvas straps. It's all about not having a hard crease. If they're small bags or not too structured I find that it's not necessarily better to store them flat or sitting vertically since the weight of the bag itself scrunches it down and eventually creates creases too, unless it's stuffed totally full in which case I feel like I'm just stretching it in other ways.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Here's how I store mine.







(I've since sold my LV's but you get the idea)


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Hello Everyone,

I Was Just Wondering How Do You Organize, Display, Or Store Your Wallets, Handbags, Coin Purses, Or Keyfobs?

My Cheaper Wallets & Coin Purse Are In Cute Little Decorative Boxes.

For The More Expensive Wallets I Put Them In A Shadow Box. 

Most Of My Handbags Are in Dustbags Or Hanging Up In My Closet!

I Will Post A Few Pictures Of My Wallets & Handbags!

(I Used Some Of The Wallets Twice In Some Of The Pictures)

Please Feel Free To Share! I Am Always Looking For Ideas On How To Display, Store, & Organize My Items!*


----------



## starshar

Bags in dustbags and store flat. I have this mentality of bags slouching when its store upright on flat surface.

Accessories in boxes but not dustbags. Quite troublesome to put it in dustbags. And the boxes come with soft sponge.

And everything goes in my drawer. Quite space constraint in my room. So thats the best "room" i can get for them.


----------



## mutedfaith

As my bag collection increased, I've ended up storing my bags in different places. In the next month or so I'm moving, and I'm having my own bag cabinet built  but I have a feeling I'll get a lot of inspiration from this post


----------



## 0102030405

Sadly they don't have a special dedicated space yet, so they lie flat on the top shelf of my closet. I moved from my parent's house to my grandparents', and my closet is MUCH smaller than the one I used to have. The wonderful displays I could have made are gone now


----------



## choozen1ne

I bought the Ikea Hemmes Mirrored Dresser to store my bags in , I have  run out of room in my closet so hopefully this will hold everything


----------



## tiggycat

I also have very little storage space - all my bags are in a drawer except the one I'm using at the time and I keep it on a shelf by my bed at night. 

The one time in  my life I had a walk-in closet was when I was a child (we weren't wealthy, the house had been built that way) with next to nothing in it - I used it as a playhouse! I wish I had it now, I'd build shelves on one whole side and collect lots of bags.


----------



## thebagqueen

I just moved so right now mine everything is a mess and kinda throw in my closet. I hope to buy/build a display case for my bags and a separate one for jewelry. Not sure about scares and belts yet


----------



## hastyfar

thebagqueen said:


> I just moved so right now mine everything is a mess and kinda throw in my closet. I hope to buy/build a display case for my bags and a separate one for jewelry. Not sure about scares and belts yet


Mine are covered with the cotton bag that comes with the bag and placed in a rubbermaid container. that I can see through.


----------



## vink

Stuff to the brim with old clothes, put in dust bag, and keep on shelve in my walk in closet.


----------



## Lindsey23

I just found this purse shelf organizer thing online for like $25...it's a pretty blue color and I'm thinking of getting it. The Container Store has some too but super expensive. 

http://www.organizeit.com/purse-organizers.asp


----------



## timetoshop2012

I Had One Of These. I Actually Spent $30+ on mine. It was the worst product I ever purchased. It Is Just Made of Cardboard, and building it was a pain. I just threw it away after a few days. 

I complained to the company and they gave me a full refund. 



Lindsey23 said:


> I just found this purse shelf organizer thing online for like $25...it's a pretty blue color and I'm thinking of getting it. The Container Store has some too but super expensive.
> 
> http://www.organizeit.com/purse-organizers.asp


----------



## ninjanna

I store them in their dust bags. Totes I stuff with cushions or air bags to keep their shape, and they stay upright. Clutches are filled (if not hard) and laid flat. I store them in my built in wardrobe which has shelves.  I need to find another way to store them because I'm running out of space!


----------



## Uromastyx

Im using wardrobe and line em up, in dust bags.


----------



## Lindsey23

timetoshop2012 said:
			
		

> I Had One Of These. I Actually Spent $30+ on mine. It was the worst product I ever purchased. It Is Just Made of Cardboard, and building it was a pain. I just threw it away after a few days.
> 
> I complained to the company and they gave me a full refund.



Oh wow, thanks for the heads-up! Maybe I'll check out Bed Bath and Beyond or something...I really want a shelf!! Haha.


----------



## Nat

How organized! Some of them are on a shelf in my closet and others on a hatrack for easy access :greengrin:


----------



## Waffle65

I have all of my bags stuffed and in their dustbags on the top shelf of my closet.


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

All my high end bags are stuffed with packing paper (I don't know what you call that white, crinkly stuff) or air bags in order to retain shape and reduce wrinkling of leather. They are then put in dust bags and stored on the shelf above my closet. My low-end bags (coach, MBMJ, etc) are stuffed and dust bagged as well and go in a giant Rubbermaid bin at the bottom of my closet due to a lack of room. My throw-away bags just go to the bottom of my linen closet as is. Wallets go in their original boxes and dust bags in one of my dresser drawers.


----------



## Mayfly285

kojiko said:


> I usually store my bags in the closet with their little dust covers (also if the still have them the box & bag). Then I shove them all inside my overflowing closet. LOL
> 
> Then the ones I wear more often are left outside. Sometimes I get lazy and just leave some outside. LOL[/QUOTE


----------



## RenaF

I would put them away in the cloth bags they usually come in and then store them in my bag section of my walk-in closet. but ones I frequently use sit around my room ;p


----------



## KaseyHK

those i am not using are stuffed and put in dust bags. some above my closet and some on the floor. for those i often use i put them on the sofa in the living room.


----------



## JerseyGirlPam

I have a big box of bags I keep on a shelf in our guest room closet.  My high end bags either go in the box in dust bags, or on the shelf if they don't squish down flat nicely (my two LV papillons).

My box of bags is a box of treasures to me.  Old mix with new and some have memories attached like my red plaid coach that reminds me of my cousin who died from breast cancer.  She had the same bag and it is long enough ago that it reminds me in a very nice way.


----------



## pamela112878

I converted a spare bedroom into a walk in closet last year and made sure to add tons of shelving for my handbags and a tiny desk for my home office (tells you where my priorities are, haha). I bought vintage locker hooks and installed them on wood rails to hang my slouchy purses.


----------



## theposhgirl

I am trying to find the best way too, I have mine in dustbags (the ones that have them anyway) and on the top shelf in my closet. However I am looking for a better way, I am short and I hate having to climb up to get them!!


----------



## JudyDenver

I have a large, floor to ceiling shelved closet.  The shelves are currently spaced about 12 inches apart but are adjustable. At the moment my handbags are flat, stacked one on top of the other (in their dust covers).  Is there a better way to store them?

My husband thinks they should hang from hooks.  Seems to me that the leather might stretch if ]not supported from the bottom.   Or would it better to go to the container store and buy giant open boxes?  

All of my handbags are quite large.  

I'm mystified.  Any ideas?


----------



## thenoob

Don't they get squished from being stacked on top of each other? I keep mine upright.


----------



## JudyDenver

none pf my bags stand upright on their own.


----------



## beggarbaby

Just be careful of creasing. If you a bag folded in on itself sometimes a crease in the leather will become rather permanent. If you use them all frequently it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## lulugirl896

I store mine in dustbags but got tags from MiaCotone so I can see what bag is in which dustbag. I also print out little pictures of the bag because, yep, I'm that OCD.




Untitled by lulugirl896, on Flickr


----------



## Mayfly285

lulugirl896 said:


> I store mine in dustbags but got tags from MiaCotone so I can see what bag is in which dustbag. I also print out little pictures of the bag because, yep, I'm that OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by lulugirl896, on Flickr



How fab is that, lulugirl!  I LOVE it!!  Sadly, I can only dream of being one zillionth as well-organised ...


----------



## bakeacookie

lulugirl896 said:


> I store mine in dustbags but got tags from MiaCotone so I can see what bag is in which dustbag. I also print out little pictures of the bag because, yep, I'm that OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by lulugirl896, on Flickr



Love this idea. 

And love the quote on the wall. Nice touch.


----------



## tiggycat

beggarbaby said:


> Just be careful of creasing. If you a bag folded in on itself sometimes a crease in the leather will become rather permanent. If you use them all frequently it shouldn't be a problem.



I have a black leather Coach bag that has a crease from being folded like this - other than that it still looks brand new after almost four years, but I can't get the crease out. 

If I had the space I would store my bags upright, stuffed and protected from light, heat and dust - definitely don't hang heavy bags from hooks as the leather will stretch from their weight. 

I don't have much storage space so mine are in a drawer, mostly folded flat (but it's not ideal, and most of mine are coated canvas which is more resiliant than leather). The only one I insist on storing properly is my LV Speedy because it takes a long time for any creases to come out (the others are LAMB and seem to bouce back faster).


----------



## Kate_ch

lulugirl896 said:


> I store mine in dustbags but got tags from MiaCotone so I can see what bag is in which dustbag. I also print out little pictures of the bag because, yep, I'm that OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by lulugirl896, on Flickr


It's a perfect way of storing!i'll follow your example! Thanx for idea!


----------



## thedseer

lulugirl896 said:


> I store mine in dustbags but got tags from MiaCotone so I can see what bag is in which dustbag. I also print out little pictures of the bag because, yep, I'm that OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by lulugirl896, on Flickr



Love this!


----------



## Theresazm

I am finally happy about my way to store my bags! At first I had them in their dustbags too but thought they deserved to be on display.. So I bought these two glass cabinet and put some lights in and I'm very happy with the result


----------



## Bayou Minou

This topic is really giving me some ideas.

I should clear out the china cabinet and display my purses instead!


----------



## ilovebags112233

* Bags were kept in its dust bags.
* Bags were placed in a glass cabinet for safety & easy for daily use.
* Bags' boxes were kept separately.
* Bags were used equally & alternatively every week.

I love to see all my babies all the times


----------



## ariadnerentz

Hey everyone!
I have a problem, I have a big collection of bags, and when I got them, I would throw out the boxes, and stuff the bags with towels, and display it on my shelf. Well this isnt really the best way to store them, and I am looking to maybe store them in boxes. Unfortunately, I can't go into Hermes, Chanel, or Louis Vuitton and ask for more boxes, they would probably call the police on me. But I was wondering if there is a 3rd party box, or some sort of system that I can buy?
Any other ideas to store the bags would be greatly appreciated. I have most of the dustbags for the bags if that counts for anything.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mona14

Why dont you buy the bag hangers and hang them in ur wardrobe.


----------



## slyyls

There are some infltable  bag stuffers online at No Sacrifice, called Save Our Shape Preservers or something like that.
They look intersting and I'm thinking of getting some for myself.


----------



## mona14

How do i start a new topic somebody telllll meeeeee!!!


----------



## ksheika

This for me is the best bag storage idea I have come across on the forum. Here's a link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/storage-in-a-ikea-pax-wardrobe-522281.html

I think the shelving is adjustable. I have also seen a YouTube video showing an alternative way to store bags. The lady uses boxes from Ikea and shows them 3.51 min into the video. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OFaUUhG814Q

I hope this helps. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OFaUUhG814Q


----------



## Violettt

Is it OK to store nice bags in a plastic bin under your bed?  I store some of them this way, and also put several together in the large dust bags.


----------



## qualitymama

Some of you have pretty serious collections and with the amount of $$$ invested, it makes sense to display them behind glass.   Reminds me of a display in a boutique.
Since I only have a few quality bags, I rotate often but use dust covers and also stuff my bags with an off season sweater or accessories.  This really helps me conserve space.


----------



## Jenter Chan

I was told by sales lady at LV that the bags should not be left in the boxes.  Best to just have them in their dust bags.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Theresazm said:


> I am finally happy about my way to store my bags! At first I had them in their dustbags too but thought they deserved to be on display.. So I bought these two glass cabinet and put some lights in and I'm very happy with the result
> View attachment 2285151



This is gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## ariadnerentz

Toy Bag said:


> xx



Love this!! Not a fan of the price. 75$ for a dust bag? Yikes. Would look really nice, but with the amount of bags, I'm looking at around 700$ in dust bags.


----------



## Storm Spirit

I'm considering an Ikea Expedit with glass doors for my bags + other stuff. The separate compartments mean I can store one bag in each.


----------



## Mcandy

ariadnerentz said:


> Love this!! Not a fan of the price. 75$ for a dust bag? Yikes. Would look really nice, but with the amount of bags, I'm looking at around 700$ in dust bags.




Use pillowcase if you dont have dust bag...


----------



## Luvmygirls

Violettt said:


> Is it OK to store nice bags in a plastic bin under your bed?  I store some of them this way, and also put several together in the large dust bags.


I would be concerned about humidity inside a plastic storage container. Maybe something a little more breathable is better for your handbags.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

ksheika said:


> This for me is the best bag storage idea I have come across on the forum. Here's a link:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/storage-in-a-ikea-pax-wardrobe-522281.html
> 
> I think the shelving is adjustable. I have also seen a YouTube video showing an alternative way to store bags. The lady uses boxes from Ikea and shows them 3.51 min into the video.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OFaUUhG814Q
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OFaUUhG814Q


Some great ideas.


----------



## babydoll73

lulugirl896 said:


> I store mine in dustbags but got tags from MiaCotone so I can see what bag is in which dustbag. I also print out little pictures of the bag because, yep, I'm that OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by lulugirl896, on Flickr



Omg... this is so genius!! As a fellow OCD'er myself... I must say I really love this idea!


----------



## babydoll73

ariadnerentz said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a problem, I have a big collection of bags, and when I got them, I would throw out the boxes, and stuff the bags with towels, and display it on my shelf. Well this isnt really the best way to store them, and I am looking to maybe store them in boxes. Unfortunately, I can't go into Hermes, Chanel, or Louis Vuitton and ask for more boxes, they would probably call the police on me. But I was wondering if there is a 3rd party box, or some sort of system that I can buy?
> Any other ideas to store the bags would be greatly appreciated. I have most of the dustbags for the bags if that counts for anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



What's wrong with stuffing your bags and displaying them on the shelf?  I was planning to install some shelves in my room and do just that!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ariadnerentz said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a problem, I have a big collection of bags, and when I got them, I would throw out the boxes, and stuff the bags with towels, and display it on my shelf. Well this isnt really the best way to store them, and I am looking to maybe store them in boxes. Unfortunately, I can't go into Hermes, Chanel, or Louis Vuitton and ask for more boxes, they would probably call the police on me. But I was wondering if there is a 3rd party box, or some sort of system that I can buy?
> Any other ideas to store the bags would be greatly appreciated. I have most of the dustbags for the bags if that counts for anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

The boxes should be acid free if you like or you can store them in their
dustbags or pillow cases. Stuff with acid free tissue paper or cotton t-shirts

Others have suggested hanging storage units meant for the closet.


----------



## Tlcsuccess

I actually was thinking about investing in a curio glass cabinet...maybe I will come across one at a a furniture warehouse outlet.


----------



## lmn0769

I use clear plastic drawers from The Container Store. The come in various sizes and stack together. That way you can see what is inside and they are easily accessible.


----------



## LeatherDoc

A couple of suggestions I can make.  The first is a company out of Hong Kong called - KISSABAG they have a range of handbag fillers designed to maintain shape of your bags.  they may have an agent in the US or wherever you are.  Secondly, there is a company in Texas called bagadocious who create storage bags that they print a photo of your bag onto the front, so you can organise them and see whats in there without having to rummage through.  Both great companies.

hope it helps


----------



## Info4Nicola

Since it isn't good to store leather in plastic (they can't breathe appropriately), I store mine in long woven linen boxes. See picture I've attached.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I keep them in dust bags inside the boxes. I do have a few purses that are not designed to be placed in boxes. They actually are stuffed with seasonal sheets  and in dust bags on a shelf in my closet.


----------



## slyyls

LeatherDoc said:


> A couple of suggestions I can make.  The first is a company out of Hong Kong called - KISSABAG they have a range of handbag fillers designed to maintain shape of your bags.  they may have an agent in the US or wherever you are.  Secondly, there is a company in Texas called bagadocious who create storage bags that they print a photo of your bag onto the front, so you can organise them and see whats in there without having to rummage through.  Both great companies.
> 
> hope it helps



Thank You, I looked a kissabag, and they are very nice.     I just don't care for the fact that they're like many of the pillow  shapers.   I would rather stuff my bags with something that I can maneuver a bit; that's why I was looking at the Save Our Shapers.
Right now I'm using some of my clothes and such.


----------



## Anhel

ariadnerentz said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a problem, I have a big collection of bags, and when I got them, I would throw out the boxes, and stuff the bags with towels, and display it on my shelf. Well this isnt really the best way to store them, and I am looking to maybe store them in boxes. Unfortunately, I can't go into Hermes, Chanel, or Louis Vuitton and ask for more boxes, they would probably call the police on me. But I was wondering if there is a 3rd party box, or some sort of system that I can buy?
> Any other ideas to store the bags would be greatly appreciated. I have most of the dustbags for the bags if that counts for anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can buy a storage system in Stockmann, as this https://stockmann.com/sub/sv/Ordning-och-reda/11461/11392/11441. Buy a piece of cotton cloth and put it between the bags and cover all the bags together. Storage box should have a ventilation system. Can not use a plastic bag! You can not store near heat sources bags!


----------



## ElainePG

I use open fabric bins from The Container Store, like these: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/...93&green=93C9EBDE-D8E3-5A11-9D7C-01AF775F9373

I have them all arranged on a low shelf behind doors, so it's easy for me to reach them.

Then I put each bag in a dust cover (either the one it came with, or a pillow case). I don't stuff the bags, but I make sure that before I put a bag away it is COMPLETELY empty and fresh. I stack a few bags on top of each other, but not too many, because I don't want them to get too smooshed.

BTW, I don't know if this is the right way to do it... I'm new to the world of designer bags, and I don't have anything incredibly expensive (like a Birkin). But I do have some nice bags, and I plan to add to my collection.

I'd love to know if I'm making a mistake stacking my bags, so if someone could give me some feedback I'd really appreciate it. I am learning SO much from The Purse Forum!


----------



## rockstarmish

OMG. I have been storing my leather bags in a big plastic cabinet type with drawers with silica gel  pouches? Is that bad? I have nowhere else to put them? Would it be okay to still use them? Maybe I could leave them open a bit for it to breathe? Also, how do you store bags that aren't real leather? A lot of my bags tend to peel..


----------



## Love Of My Life

I store my bags in their dustbags with acid free tissue paper. 
I don't put any plastic material in my bags at all.


----------



## poms

I love all of my bags and because of the investment I have put into them I have been planning on buying one of the large IKEA shelves that is open (no back) and has small compartments so I can display my bags in my room so I can see them and have easy access...bad idea?


----------



## ElainePG

poms said:


> I love all of my bags and because of the investment I have put into them I have been planning on buying one of the large IKEA shelves that is open (no back) and has small compartments so I can display my bags in my room so I can see them and have easy access...bad idea?


It sounds like an interesting idea... and also it sounds like you have a LOT of beautiful bags! Lucky you! 

I guess if it were me, the only thing I'd worry about is the bags getting dusty. But if you rotate your bags frequently, then it wouldn't be a problem. In my case, I have some bags (the dressier ones) that I might only wear a few times a year. I wouldn't like to think of those bags "open to the elements," especially if they are beaded, or suede, or have decorations on them.

Oh... and you don't have a cat, do you? LOL...


----------



## slyyls

I left one of my Coach bags out on display, and it faded on one side unevenly.   I was so upset, and threw it away.   All that money down the drain.
I keep my bags in the dust bags that come with them, and this is what the Coach store told me to do.     I finally ordered the shape savers and can't wait to get them.    My new Michael Kors bag came stuffed with tissue, and the SA thinks the suffers will be great.


----------



## ElainePG

slyyls said:


> I left one of my Coach bags out on display, and it faded on one side unevenly.   I was so upset, and threw it away.   All that money down the drain.
> I keep my bags in the dust bags that come with them, and this is what the Coach store told me to do.     I finally ordered the shape savers and can't wait to get them.    My new Michael Kors bag came stuffed with tissue, and the SA thinks the suffers will be great.


Which shape savers did you buy? I just saw these online at The Container Store. I'm tempted... has anyone used them?

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/accessoryStorage/handbags?productId=10032637


----------



## LeatherDoc

stuffing them with the tissue paper it came with or acid free tissue paper is best.  Then storing them in the soft cloth bags they came with.


----------



## slyyls

ElainePG said:


> Which shape savers did you buy? I just saw these online at The Container Store. I'm tempted... has anyone used them?
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/accessoryStorage/handbags?productId=10032637



The ones I ordered are from No Sacrifice.  They are called Save Our Shape.
The tissue paper isn't good for me, and is a pain to stuff in and out, and I have been using towels and tee shirts, which is also a pain, and looks so messy.


----------



## MandaB

Ok ladies so I'm new to this & just got my first few LV bags a month ago. We are on vacation in Canada for 3 weeks and so not knowing how to store my bags I put my DA neverfullGM in the dust bag then in the box it came in & I'm pretty sure (can't remember) I had to fold down the handles to get it to fit. Now after reading some posts on here I'm freaking out about the straps & how it will look when I get home :cries: should I be as worried as I am? Is it a HUGE deal to have possibly left the straps folded down on top of the bag? I'm worried about them being misshaped or cracked...


----------



## LeatherDoc

MandaB said:


> Ok ladies so I'm new to this & just got my first few LV bags a month ago. We are on vacation in Canada for 3 weeks and so not knowing how to store my bags I put my DA neverfullGM in the dust bag then in the box it came in & I'm pretty sure (can't remember) I had to fold down the handles to get it to fit. Now after reading some posts on here I'm freaking out about the straps & how it will look when I get home :cries: should I be as worried as I am? Is it a HUGE deal to have possibly left the straps folded down on top of the bag? I'm worried about them being misshaped or cracked...



its unlikely that they all crack.  They may crease but as long as you rehydrate the leather they should soften if not come out completely.  Obviously it depends how long you leave it, but usually it wouldnt be a problem


----------



## MandaB

LeatherDoc said:


> its unlikely that they all crack.  They may crease but as long as you rehydrate the leather they should soften if not come out completely.  Obviously it depends how long you leave it, but usually it wouldnt be a problem




Whew thank you! How do I rehydrate the leather? Just by using it (the moisture in my hands etc). We are gone for 3 weeks so it will have been stored like that for that long & as soon as I get back I will be storing it differently for sure!


----------



## ElainePG

MandaB said:


> Whew thank you! How do I rehydrate the leather? Just by using it (the moisture in my hands etc). We are gone for 3 weeks so it will have been stored like that for that long & as soon as I get back I will be storing it differently for sure!


I use For Handles Only, from Lovin' My Bags. It's gentle, and it doesn't change the color of the leather. You apply a light coat, let it dry, apply a second light coat, let it dry, and then buff with a cloth. It looks as though you didn't do anything... which is what you want! 
http://www.lovinmybags.co/for-handles-only/


----------



## MandaB

ElainePG said:


> I use For Handles Only, from Lovin' My Bags. It's gentle, and it doesn't change the color of the leather. You apply a light coat, let it dry, apply a second light coat, let it dry, and then buff with a cloth. It looks as though you didn't do anything... which is what you want!
> http://www.lovinmybags.co/for-handles-only/




Ohhhh gotcha. Thanks so much!! I will be getting some as soon as I get back to the states!


----------



## JoyInCharis

ElainePG said:


> I use open fabric bins from The Container Store, like these: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/...93&green=93C9EBDE-D8E3-5A11-9D7C-01AF775F9373
> 
> I have them all arranged on a low shelf behind doors, so it's easy for me to reach them.
> 
> Then I put each bag in a dust cover (either the one it came with, or a pillow case). I don't stuff the bags, but I make sure that before I put a bag away it is COMPLETELY empty and fresh. I stack a few bags on top of each other, but not too many, because I don't want them to get too smooshed.
> 
> BTW, I don't know if this is the right way to do it... I'm new to the world of designer bags, and I don't have anything incredibly expensive (like a Birkin). But I do have some nice bags, and I plan to add to my collection.
> 
> I'd love to know if I'm making a mistake stacking my bags, so if someone could give me some feedback I'd really appreciate it. I am learning SO much from The Purse Forum!


I'd highly recommend stuffing your bags, especially if they're leather! I use old tee shirts, or rags. Whatever I have on hand! You don't want your beautiful leather handbags creasing in all the wrong places!


----------



## ElainePG

JoyInCharis said:


> I'd highly recommend stuffing your bags, especially if they're leather! I use old tee shirts, or rags. Whatever I have on hand! You don't want your beautiful leather handbags creasing in all the wrong places!


Yes, you are absolutely right. I have learned a LOT since I posted that message last month! Now all my bags are stuffed, for exactly the reason you said. And they look gorgeous!

I'm going to be at The Container Store next week, and I'll check out these quilted handbag shapers: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/accessoryStorage/handbags?productId=10032637 . They're kind of pricey, but I like the idea that they're so easy to pop in & out of a bag. I'll just buy a few and test them, and I'll post a report!


----------



## Luvthebag2

Theresazm said:


> I am finally happy about my way to store my bags! At first I had them in their dustbags too but thought they deserved to be on display.. So I bought these two glass cabinet and put some lights in and I'm very happy with the result
> View attachment 2285151


Great way to display! This is what I would like to do one day!!!


----------



## Luvthebag2

lulugirl896 said:


> I store mine in dustbags but got tags from MiaCotone so I can see what bag is in which dustbag. I also print out little pictures of the bag because, yep, I'm that OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by lulugirl896, on Flickr


Love it!!!! This is serious business!


----------



## zazin

So the best way to keep those bags is by shelving them on dustbags? Hhmm....


----------



## zazin

Oh....and stuffing them with old dnewspapers....good advice...


----------



## ElainePG

I'm not sure I'd stuff them with newspaper... I'd be afraid the newsprint would stain the lining. I know that when I read the newspaper, my hands are always dark afterwards. That tells me to keep newsprint away from ANYTHING I want kept clean!


----------



## Nico_79

zazin said:


> Oh....and stuffing them with old dnewspapers....good advice...


Please don't stuff your bags with newspaper!! That's like just asking for black ink to be spilled all over the insides.  If you're going to use paper it should be acid free tissue paper, but honestly old t-shirts and towels are the safest.  This was recommended by my Hermes SA and she's been there for 18 years.


----------



## Love Of My Life

zazin said:


> Oh....and stuffing them with old dnewspapers....good advice...


 

Would not recommend old newspapers or plastic of any kind, personally

You want to protect your bags.. So clean t-shirts or towels will work
& then put them in dustbags & go through them spring/summer/fall/winter
& refresh...


----------



## ElainePG

hotshot said:


> Would not recommend old newspapers or plastic of any kind, personally
> 
> You want to protect your bags.. So clean t-shirts or towels will work
> & then put them in dustbags & go through them spring/summer/fall/winter
> & refresh...



I completely agree with this. You can buy cheap towels & tee shirts in a thrift shop for pennies. Toss them in the washing machine to be sure they're perfectly clean, and you're all set. Stuff the bag so it's full, but not bulging. 

Then, regarding cleaning/moisturizing/protecting, I actually have this set up on a spreadsheet (then again, I'm a teeny bit anal  ). I don't have that many bags, but each bag is listed down the left of the spreadsheet. Across the top are dates (7/13, 10/13, 3/14, etc). Inside the cell, I put the product(s) I used on each bag. For example, I might have only sprayed MK Rain & Stain on a particular bag on 10/13, because it wasn't dirty and it felt moisturized. So that's what I put in the cell. By 3/14, after winter, that same bag might need cleaning, moisturizing, AND protecting. So I enter that in the cell. 

I know it seems like a lot of work, but considering what the bags cost, it's worth the investment of time. And if you have 10 or 20 bags, I don't know about you, but I'd NEVER remember how I took care of each one!


----------



## Babs1

ariadnerentz said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a problem, I have a big collection of bags, and when I got them, I would throw out the boxes, and stuff the bags with towels, and display it on my shelf. Well this isnt really the best way to store them, and I am looking to maybe store them in boxes. Unfortunately, I can't go into Hermes, Chanel, or Louis Vuitton and ask for more boxes, they would probably call the police on me. But I was wondering if there is a 3rd party box, or some sort of system that I can buy?
> Any other ideas to store the bags would be greatly appreciated. I have most of the dustbags for the bags if that counts for anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
I store my bags in their original dustcovers and stuff them with tissue or plastic pillows that came with the bag. I usually always keep the box they came in. I don't think it's a good idea to stuff bags with towels. I am trying to decide if I can sell my extra boxes online. I have a bunch of empty LV and Chanel boxes.


----------



## ElainePG

ariadnerentz said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a problem, I have a big collection of bags, and when I got them, I would throw out the boxes, and stuff the bags with towels, and display it on my shelf. Well this isnt really the best way to store them, and I am looking to maybe store them in boxes. Unfortunately, I can't go into Hermes, Chanel, or Louis Vuitton and ask for more boxes, they would probably call the police on me. But I was wondering if there is a 3rd party box, or some sort of system that I can buy?
> Any other ideas to store the bags would be greatly appreciated. I have most of the dustbags for the bags if that counts for anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I use products from The Container Store. First I stuff the bags with these quilted pads (they come in 2 different sizes): http://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/accessoryStorage/handbags?productId=10032637 , then I put the bag into its dust cover, and then I line the bags upright in the box, in a single row http://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/storageBoxesBins/viewAll?productId=10029661 , sort of the way it's shown in the picture. Depending on the size of the bag, I can fit anywhere from 3 to 5 bags in one box. It's not as efficient as stacking bags, or hanging them, but since you have high-quality bags, it's a LOT better for the bags! Also, I think it's better for the bags for air to circulate around them. As long as the dust covers are on the bags, they will be protected. (And if you need dust covers, there are a few eBay sellers that carry them in different sizes.) I hope this helps!


----------



## krayzielam

id like to share the left part of my cabinet, as i was cleaning and let the dust bags take a bath (laundry)


----------



## hottiebunny16

I keep all of my purses in their dustbags, and stuff them up!


----------



## jojo bean

Theresazm said:


> I am finally happy about my way to store my bags! At first I had them in their dustbags too but thought they deserved to be on display.. So I bought these two glass cabinet and put some lights in and I'm very happy with the result
> View attachment 2285151


 


 wow the glass cabinet's look awesome! Great idea if one has the space for it.


----------



## Juuuless

It looks great!


----------



## shirleysmchan

I stuff my bags with my summer clothes in the winter, and vice versa. That way, I have somewhere to store my clothes too. 

Then, I put them in pillowcases.


----------



## gillianna

My friend years ago bought a  large cabinet/hutch with glass top doors from a thrift shop.  It might have been around five feet wide and was a piece you would store china in the dining room.  She painted it white shabby chic with some distressing and took the glass off the doors then put gathered material on the doors attaching it to top and bottom so her bags could get air.  Her bags were out  of the way from getting  dust on them and very organized.  The bottom part shelves stored her shoes.  It was a beautiful piece and I would do this if I had the room to put another piece of furniture in my bedroom.


----------



## ElainePG

gillianna said:


> My friend years ago bought a  large cabinet/hutch with glass top doors from a thrift shop.  It might have been around five feet wide and was a piece you would store china in the dining room.  She painted it white shabby chic with some distressing and took the glass off the doors then put gathered material on the doors attaching it to top and bottom so her bags could get air.  Her bags were out  of the way from getting  dust on them and very organized.  The bottom part shelves stored her shoes.  It was a beautiful piece and I would do this if I had the room to put another piece of furniture in my bedroom.


This must look stunning&#8230; and what a creative way to store bags! They won't get dusty, because the unit has doors, but they will still get air, because she took off the glass. A photo of this really belongs in a magazine like "Real Simple," doesn't it? I just love to hear about people who repurpose thrift-shop finds in creative ways!


----------



## slyyls

gillianna said:


> My friend years ago bought a  large cabinet/hutch with glass top doors from a thrift shop.  It might have been around five feet wide and was a piece you would store china in the dining room.  She painted it white shabby chic with some distressing and took the glass off the doors then put gathered material on the doors attaching it to top and bottom so her bags could get air.  Her bags were out  of the way from getting  dust on them and very organized.  The bottom part shelves stored her shoes.  It was a beautiful piece and I would do this if I had the room to put another piece of furniture in my bedroom.




I LOVE this idea!    I'm going to look for a cabinet in my local thrift stores now.


----------



## vickyhuang

no matter how time consuming or annoying it is, my bags are definitely in the dust bags then in their original boxes with the original tissue papers inside covering the dust bags. definitely got to pamper those bags, they are worth quite the money!

love this thread, some of you guys are so creative! mine are just stacked on top of each other in their original boxes in the closet


----------



## masrosa3436

I attempt to line mine up side be side in a deep shelf. Taller purses don't work well with this setup.  I use plastic stuffing to display some in deep shelves with lots of width. My hubby moves my stuff if not neat. If all else fails, blue Rubbermaid works for my excess.


----------



## Trudysmom

I don't use boxes or dust covers. Just like with shoes, etc, I love see and enjoy everything.


----------



## Lacrosse Mom

I know that LV recommends folding your Carryall or Keepall but I highly recommend keeping the bag stuffed to prevent creases and cracks. Do not store bag in the LV box, it's for display only.


----------



## qualitymama

When storing I always stuff my bags with soft items I use seasonally (scarves) or rarely like old baby blankets.  So when I am putting a bag away I know it will hold it's shape with something soft and gentle.  Then the bag goes in the dust bag and I label them with the name of the bag.  This also helps me with storage space since that is in limited supply.


----------



## Trudysmom

I also stuff my bags. I use the paper they stuff in them when you order them.


----------



## SpeedyLady37

I just put them inside my closet, without dustbags.


----------



## closet_too_full

I store them without the dust bag in my closet, so the leather can breathe.


----------



## rubyslippers01

I store my handbag collection in my bedroom wardrobe, nothing fancy


----------



## jlmrocks

Hi Ladies,

While I do need to purge my handbags & sell some, in the meantime I was wondering where you guys store the ones you are not using.   I have lots of handbags and I usually keep them in their dust bags in my closet, but lately b/c I have too many, I was thinking of getting some kind of container to put them in, any thoughts?  Plastic storage container? basket?


----------



## indiaink

Here are some ideas from previous threads:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-do-you-display-store-your-bags-682788.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-do-you-store-your-purses-bags-handbags-34610.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/best-way-to-store-handbags-828623.html


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, there are some tips on Walmart containers in the Handbag Care & Maintenance forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/best-way-store-multiple-bags-small-storage-spaces-793663-4.html#post25195453


----------



## hkim51

cube shelves. You can put multiple (based on the type of bag you have) into one cute with their bag covers. I like to stuff my stiff ones with a big towel or something to hold it's shape better.


----------



## KCeboKing

Trudysmom said:


> I don't use boxes or dust covers. Just like with shoes, etc, I love see and enjoy everything.



Same here! They are in a shelf my fiancé built! So I can see my collection at all times!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

All if my bags are in dust bags. Slouchy bags are laid flat and the structured bags are stuffed w/ pillow.


----------



## Lena186

ilovebags112233 said:


> * Bags were kept in its dust bags.
> * Bags were placed in a glass cabinet for safety & easy for daily use.
> * Bags' boxes were kept separately.
> * Bags were used equally & alternatively every week.
> 
> I love to see all my babies all the times



Great display


----------



## VikingWarrior

ariadnerentz said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a problem, I have a big collection of bags, and when I got them, I would throw out the boxes, and stuff the bags with towels, and display it on my shelf. Well this isnt really the best way to store them, and I am looking to maybe store them in boxes. Unfortunately, I can't go into Hermes, Chanel, or Louis Vuitton and ask for more boxes, they would probably call the police on me. But I was wondering if there is a 3rd party box, or some sort of system that I can buy?
> Any other ideas to store the bags would be greatly appreciated. I have most of the dustbags for the bags if that counts for anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi - I think it would be a good idea for you just to buy the bag hangers and hang them in your wardrobe. Much better than stuffing them and leaving them sitting around.


----------



## Tlcsuccess

I watched a YouTube video where a person bought a shelving organizer called Da Loft (spelling?) from Ikea. She also stuffed her bags to keep shape. I actually like idea for myself.


----------



## Love4H

Hermes and Chanel, and Dior bags, and other bags with delicate leather are in dust bags standing on shelves next to each other. Also my evening bags and clutches are in dust bags also, mostly standing, some laying. 
I don't stuff my bags, still have some things inside, like a brush or a lipgloss, hand  sanitizer and cream, and etc. I have those in my every bag.  But LV are just out. I don't think canvas can get damaged.


----------



## aland2012

ElainePG said:


> This must look stunning&#8230; and what a creative way to store bags! They won't get dusty, because the unit has doors, but they will still get air, because she took off the glass. A photo of this really belongs in a magazine like "Real Simple," doesn't it? I just love to hear about people who repurpose thrift-shop finds in creative ways!


Fantastic idea,  my wife would love this.


----------



## BocaBags

Actually, Ive been to Louis Vuitton and asked for more boxes. The sales people are so nice and they gave me what I needed. It doesn't hurt to ask. Also, if you have the budget, I would recommend storing the bags in dust covers in drawers with moisture absorbing beads.  Good Luck!


----------



## Kara Tea Kara

rubyslippers01 said:


> I store my handbag collection in my bedroom wardrobe, nothing fancy


Is thata armadillo hahaha. Nice space


----------



## paparazzi bait

I have a closet space where I store all my bags in their dust bags and stuffing to hold shape.


----------



## RobbStark

Buy hangers and hang them


----------



## babydoll73

I store some of my bags in a drawer underneath my bed. My room is really small so I bought a bed frame from ikea with built in storage underneath! I have other bags hanging behind my door and my gucci bag is on my dress form


----------



## bakeacookie

babydoll73 said:


> View attachment 2622245
> 
> View attachment 2622250
> 
> 
> I store some of my bags in a drawer underneath my bed. My room is really small so I bought a bed frame from ikea with built in storage underneath! I have other bags hanging behind my door and my gucci bag is on my dress form




Ooh! I like the drawer idea!


----------



## Tbenz

Hey there I was wondering if someone could help me with this I have a chanel maxi caviar bought in January I haven't used it yet I just took a look at it then I put it back in my closet it's still in the dust bag with box and shopping bag the same thing with my celine pebbled mini luggage there's a heater in my closet their on the bottom will they get damaged I don't plan to use them for another few months? Thanks so much &#128522;


----------



## CornishMon

In dust bags stuffed top shelf in closet.


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## rangeles

on the top shelf of my closet with ikea storage boxes on their side as little cubbies


----------



## Creativelyswank

Here are some of my pretties. Yes, my mannequin has bullet holes.


----------



## bakeacookie

rangeles said:


> View attachment 2624323
> 
> 
> on the top shelf of my closet with ikea storage boxes on their side as little cubbies




Ooh. I like this idea!


----------



## LinNg

Jenter Chan said:


> I was told by sales lady at LV that the bags should not be left in the boxes.  Best to just have them in their dust bags.


I agree! My SA told me that just left my bags in their dust bag then they can breathe.


----------



## MomLuvsBags

I don't store anything, especially clothes and accessories in cardboard of any kind. I read that cardboard attracts bugs and spiders so I recycle all boxes high and low end. I know...what about resale?  I'll take my chances over bugs any day!  I love the drop down front storage containers from container store so u can stack them but easily access shoes, bags and clothing!


----------



## babydoll73

rangeles said:


> View attachment 2624323
> 
> 
> on the top shelf of my closet with ikea storage boxes on their side as little cubbies



This is a really smart idea... I like it!


----------



## Lenfer

Hello All,

I apologise if this has been covered before, I did search and could not find anything. I don't have that many bags but I recently bought a new bag which I am really fond of and my other bags are not getting much use of late.

My question is how does one properly store a bag that is not being used?  I've heard people fill them with towels etc others fold them down, what's the right thing to do?

Thank you very much for your time.

*L* x


----------



## Vicieux Rose

I personally fill them up with towels or paper to keep their shape and to avoid ugly leather creases.

Then I put them in their dust bags so the leather wont get dusty. I place my bags in my closet with an air dehumidifier so mold won't grow. I have bags of more than 5 years going strong by storing them this way.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sthrncin

I stuff my bags very good so they keep their shape and don't get bent anywhere and put them in their dustbags.


----------



## bakeacookie

microfiber towels or acid free tissue for stuffing, inside their dust bags, on a specified shelf so nothing else crushes them. 

SLGs are in a box. It's the only way to corral them.


----------



## ninjanna

I used to stuff my bags with air filled bags and then store them in dust bags in my wardrobe but now that I've moved house, I store my bags on a bookcase on display, still filled with air bags but no longer in dust bags.


----------



## Classic Chic

it really depends on the material and style of bag.  I store all my Chanel flaps stuffed with acid free papers, chains tucked in and wrapped with tissues, lay each flat on its back.  Tuck in dust bag if it is delicate material such as lamb, exotic or patent.  Balenciaga & LV speedies (folded like the boutique), are stored empty in dust bags and stack on top of other to save space.  The only bags I feel comfortable to store hanging are nylons such as Longchamp.

If you live in a high humidity zone, definitely throw in a silicone packets to absorb humidity and change it often.  Even Hermes & LV can get destroyed by humidity.

This subforum will give you a lot more tips, including storage accessories 
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/


----------



## nastasja

Where do you guys get acid free tissue paper from?


----------



## CoriEllings

Keep your sleeping bag clean and dry. Accumulated body oils, sweat and dirt can rob your sleeping bag of its insulating power.
Avoiding sleeping in the clothes you cooked and ate inespecially if you're in bear country.

Don't leave a bag in direct sunlight for very long, as UV light slowly degrades the fabric. But if your bag gets really wet, it may be necessary to air it out for several hours.

Consider using a sleeping bag liner. Liners weigh little and keep your bag clean. Plus, they add about 5° F to 15° F to your bag's temperature rating. At the end of each trip, wash the liner and you're good to go again.


----------



## mayor_pc

I keep my bags in a chest of drawers - especially since most men's bag are fairly "squarish" in shape. I always keep it in a dust bag. The top drawer has my Louis Vuitton, Prada, and Fendi pieces. I keep my Gucci, Burberry, and Coach bags (including my very first designer bag - a Coach signature messenger bought more than 14 years ago!) on the middle drawer. The bottom drawer has my lesser used bags and my Louis Vuitton keep-all. 

But it's beginning to get crowded. I've left my newest piece - a Louis Vuitton Damier Cobalt piece - in its box and bag instead of the drawer, fearing that it'll get smashed and loose it's really nice shape. So if anyone has a good storage solution, I'm open to new ideas.


----------



## nanaimo75

I use a shoe cabinet!


----------



## babysunshine

Under my bed and table. No space for another closet!


----------



## Jana123

lulugirl896 said:


> I store mine in dustbags but got tags from MiaCotone so I can see what bag is in which dustbag. I also print out little pictures of the bag because, yep, I'm that OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by lulugirl896, on Flickr


This is genius! I store mine in a closet in their original dustbags and stuffed with paper so they dont loose their shape. But as i have quite a few Chloes and their dustbags look all the same I have decided to go with your idea. Just brilliant. Thanks for this!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I use these shapers to help with storing my bags and thought I'd share--I previously used tissue paper but once I discovered these it's been much easier.  I even use the small ones for shaping my clutches and tiny bags.  

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/accessoryStorage/handbags?productId=10032637&N=74227


----------



## remainsilly

I store them in closet, this way:

---------- = ceiling
__________ =  wire shelf with magnetic boxes/care cards/etc. & utilitarian bags


__________ = wooden shelf with lined-up fancy bags, in dustbags/stuffed/& labeled
/////////// = hanging clothes

***********
Wire rack on wall next to clothes/bag shelf--with hanging smaller wallets/clutches, in dustbags/labeled
************

I don't store bags in boxes.

I stuff fancy bags with boutique tissue or old, cotton t-shirts--utilitarian ones have no dustbag or stuffing.

I thread dustbag cords through some fancy bag handles/straps, then up through wire shelf--tie to hold bags upright/prevent creasing.
Chain or thin straps tuck inside bags or special dustbag pockets.

I reuse boutique packaging ribbon as labels--cut into strips & use permanent marker to write bag name/color. Then, tie to dustbag cord/pin to dustbag without cord.
Very nice when have same bag in different colors.

Hope this helps--sorry, pic upload problems.


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> I store them in closet, this way:
> 
> ---------- = ceiling
> __________ =  wire shelf with magnetic boxes/care cards/etc. & utilitarian bags
> 
> 
> __________ = wooden shelf with lined-up fancy bags, in dustbags/stuffed/& labeled
> /////////// = hanging clothes
> 
> ***********
> Wire rack on wall next to clothes/bag shelf--with hanging smaller wallets/clutches, in dustbags/labeled
> ************
> 
> I don't store bags in boxes.
> 
> I stuff fancy bags with boutique tissue or old, cotton t-shirts--utilitarian ones have no dustbag or stuffing.
> 
> I thread dustbag cords through some fancy bag handles/straps, then up through wire shelf--tie to hold bags upright/prevent creasing.
> Chain or thin straps tuck inside bags or special dustbag pockets.
> 
> I reuse boutique packaging ribbon as labels--cut into strips & use permanent marker to write bag name/color. Then, tie to dustbag cord/pin to dustbag without cord.
> Very nice when have same bag in different colors.
> 
> Hope this helps--sorry, pic upload problems.



That sounds very organized, remainsilly, and complex!  Looking forward to seeing your pic; I need inspiration - my horde is currently strewn anywhere I can fit them ... :-!


----------



## remainsilly

^ 
Thanks, Mayfly.
I worried it would sound annoying complex in description. 
Actually just 2 simple shelves & 1 hanging rack.

Your lovely womble bays deserves her own shelf--with spotlights & wooden angel carvings. Possibly choral music playing.
Many in your amazing collection would need this, really.


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> ^
> Thanks, Mayfly.
> I worried it would sound annoying complex in description.
> Actually just 2 simple shelves & 1 hanging rack.
> 
> Your lovely womble bays deserves her own shelf--with spotlights & wooden angel carvings. Possibly choral music playing.
> Many in your amazing collection would need this, really.



Hee hee!  In actual fact, she's slumped in her dustbag at the bottom of a wardrobe ... :-[ How ignominious ...  XX


----------



## mothbeast

Most of my bags are unstructured and best stored flat. I had some in bins but just moved them over to this organizer from ikea. It's not pretty but it was inexpensive and is on wheels. The best part is that it's large enough to fit even the larger bags.  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20120884/


----------



## Moonfancy

*SuzyZ, that is EXACTLY how I store my bags too!  They're all in their pajamas, and I store them in big, thick Rubbermaid bins!  And I decorate my house with all the bags I am actively using.  Some are hanging from doorknobs, some are propped up or hanging off chairs with wooden frames, some sit on the dining room table, and some are in a glass case made for knick-knacks.  I love seeing them all when I am walking around the house!*
 




SuzyZ said:


> I'm sorry to have found this out - my bags are in their dust covers, sitting in bins on the top shelf of my closet - I can't put them at the bottom, that's where my shoes are and that's where I like them to be!!. Now I have something else to worry about lol


----------



## montana_patina

Just started using this cabinet to free up more closet space - I really like it!


----------



## CornishMon

montana_patina said:


> View attachment 2922597
> 
> 
> Just started using this cabinet to free up more closet space - I really like it!




I like that!


----------



## montana_patina

CornishMon said:


> I like that!



Thank you, it's nice to have the glass doors because the sight of all the filled dust bags makes me happy.


----------



## myusername

I use this wardrobe from IKEA. Feels like I'm at the boutique every time I open the drawers.


----------



## MASEML

myusername said:


> I use this wardrobe from IKEA. Feels like I'm at the boutique every time I open the drawers.
> View attachment 2922652



Love the idea! You have the tags to identify each bag?


----------



## myusername

MASEML said:


> Love the idea! You have the tags to identify each bag?




Thanks! Yes, I tagged each item myself, with a label maker. A lot of work, but so worth it.


----------



## CornishMon

montana_patina said:


> Thank you, it's nice to have the glass doors because the sight of all the filled dust bags makes me happy.




Tat would make me happy too!


----------



## CornishMon

myusername said:


> I use this wardrobe from IKEA. Feels like I'm at the boutique every time I open the drawers.
> View attachment 2922652




Very nice.


----------



## Eva1991

I keep them in the dustbags they came in and store them in a shelf inside my closet (they actually occupy more than one shelf ).

I've been told that bags need to "breathe" and shouldn't be kept in their dustbags for a long time, but I don't want them to get scratched in case something falls on them.


----------



## Mayfly285

Eva1991 said:


> I keep them in the dustbags they came in and store them in a shelf inside my closet (they actually occupy more than one shelf ).
> 
> I've been told that bags need to "breathe" and shouldn't be kept in their dustbags for a long time, but I don't want them to get scratched in case something falls on them.



I think the bags can breathe in their dust bags - it's when they're locked into a plastic box or similar, where the air can't circulate, that you get problems.  I'd rest easy, if I were you!


----------



## Jthay

how I store my bags! I found that by having them more out in the open I was more likely to rotate and use my bags. When they were store in their boxes I got too lazy to reach for them. These floating shelves are from Ikea and is no joke installing them I suggest you YouTube tutorials how to install them! I think they're part of ikea's lack line. My modest collection of my favorite handbags I chose to keep [emoji7]


----------



## rraven

Wow I'll definitely be coming back here when I get to fix up my room for some ideas. Haha. You all are really organised.


----------



## fashiolista

Jthay said:


> View attachment 3026418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how I store my bags! I found that by having them more out in the open I was more likely to rotate and use my bags. When they were store in their boxes I got too lazy to reach for them. These floating shelves are from Ikea and is no joke installing them I suggest you YouTube tutorials how to install them! I think they're part of ikea's lack line. My modest collection of my favorite handbags I chose to keep [emoji7]




If I'm getting my own place, I'm going to do this too. Such a clever use of shelves! Right now mine are just in dust bags. [emoji20]


----------



## ngraceu

I could not find a working thread about display / storage ideas. I don't like throwing them in bins or hanging them by their handles.  If your are like me if I don't see them I 'll forget about them and not use them. What are some good storage ideas? Please post pics


----------



## Sparkletastic

My closet has a shelving section on the back wall that I use to store my bags.  Evening bags go on a top shelf. All other bags are arranged by color and stored stuffed and on their bottoms. Only my Chanel goes in a dust bag and has fabric between the flap and body and between the chain handle and top. 

I like to SEE my bags and I rotate them daily so they never get dusty - therefore, I don't use dust bags.  Plus seeing them inspires my outfit for the day (yea, I pick the bag first. LOL!)

Because my handbag space is limited to these shelves, it keeps me honest about what bags I really want / use and what I don't. I have room for one or two more and then I'll need to do a one for one swap out.

(I'm starting the same purging - sell off unused / buy things I love - process on my clothes and shoes that I just went through on my bags.  Who knows, that may open up another shelf on the side for handbags!!)

My shoes are in our lower level. I have a 7ft tall wire rack system for my shoes and store them in clear plastic containers. Boots are on an old two tier weight stand so I can stand them up.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i'd be interested in knowing, from people who have extensive collections of handbags, how you are able to find/organize your bags. i have lots of handbags all stored in dustbags, but when i want to use one - like a pink one, i can't figure out what dustbag the pink one is in without opening a few dustbags, which is annoying. is there a better system? a way to quickly identify what's in each dustbag? what do you guys do?


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, here are some great threads,

How do you store or display your purses/bags/handbags?

How should I store my bags? Desperately need help!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lulugirl896 said:


> I store mine in dustbags but got tags from MiaCotone so I can see what bag is in which dustbag. I also print out little pictures of the bag because, yep, I'm that OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by lulugirl896, on Flickr



love this.


----------



## immigratty

I have several racks, two in my regular closet and two in the extra/storage closet.  Please excuse the huge mess in the storage closet, I need to donate about 5 garbage bags full of my brother's old clothes, and quite a few other things. once I get that out of the way, I will bring the other two racks downstairs and have everything together. but these are huge 7-8 foot racks with five huge shelves, all full of bags of course, and the great thing is, I can fit four additional in the storage closet, so once I bring the two down from my master closet, I will still have room for two additional racks. Each rack fits 30-40 bags [or more if I can stack them on top of each other / soft leather or canvas bags], depending on size, for larger bags I can get five or six on each row. Also, this ceiling has huge / high 12 foot ceilings, so I can get very high shelving so I can fit more bags or more things to store up higher. 

Dooney & Bourke Alto rack [downstairs]







Gucci Rack [downstairs]






both racks downstairs






racks upstairs [Dooneys and others]






moved the closer one downstairs, now only the one on the backside of the wall

this is actually the one smaller rack. I have three large racks, and this one is a bit smaller, I put my Dooney Canvas bags on this one because I can lay them flat and stack them up on top of each other, two columns per row, so I get a lot of bags on it.


----------



## applecidered

Holy cow, you have a lot of bags!  It looks difficult to store all of them, but it looks quite organized to me.

I keep mine in a dustbag, and stuff with old clothing I no longer wear, such as sweatshirts for my larger bags.


----------



## immigratty

applecidered said:


> Holy cow, you have a lot of bags!  It looks difficult to store all of them, but it looks quite organized to me.
> 
> I keep mine in a dustbag, and stuff with old clothing I no longer wear, such as sweatshirts for my larger bags.



thanx, I have to keep it super organized or it will be total chaos.  I use old towels to line the shelves so my bags won't rub against the hard surface and scratch the bottom


----------



## all7s

Those links are great reads!

You might try writing what the purse is on a paper tag and attaching it to the dustbag strings using a twist tie or colored ribbon. 

You could also use colored paper for the tag or partially color the tag to more quickly identify what the purse's color is.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i use a fabric shoe organizer and lay it sideways along the length of the closet for all the mini-bags. and the larger totes just sit at the bottom of the closet in dust bags. i tend to only use dust bags for Chanel items, and i turn the dustbags sideways so i can see the color/style of the bag peeking out. and they are all nicely stuffed with tissue or air packets.


----------



## pinkbaglover

Hi! Here you are my first reply post ! I'm a newer !
I love pink bags and how I just store at my closet 
	

		
			
		

		
	




They are my parts of bags!


----------



## casseyelsie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i use a fabric shoe organizer and lay it sideways along the length of the closet for all the mini-bags. and the larger totes just sit at the bottom of the closet in dust bags. i tend to only use dust bags for Chanel items, and i turn the dustbags sideways so i can see the color/style of the bag peeking out. and they are all nicely stuffed with tissue or air packets.




Fabric shoes organizer is such a brilliant idea for small bags!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## karina_g

I dont knw if someone already asked this question. But what do you use to stuff your bags?


----------



## Love Of My Life

all7s said:


> Those links are great reads!
> 
> You might try writing what the purse is on a paper tag and attaching it to the dustbag strings using a twist tie or colored ribbon.
> 
> You could also use colored paper for the tag or partially color the tag to more quickly identify what the purse's color is.


 

This is also a great tip.. & one can use various color ribbons for
clutches, satchels, totes, etc

I do not store any of my bags in any plastic material of any kind
& I only use acid freee boxes  acid free paper, dustbags (all natural material)
or cotton t shirts/cotton towels to help keep their shape..
Leather needs to breathe & plastic , bubble wrap for me doesn't work..


----------



## remainsilly

hotshot said:


> ...I do not store any of my bags in any plastic material of any kind...
> Leather needs to breathe & plastic , bubble wrap for me doesn't work..



+1 Plastic attracts dirt/encourages mildew.
Also, I avoid storing clothes in plastic garment/dry cleaner bags.


----------



## remainsilly

all7s said:


> Those links are great reads!
> 
> You might try writing what the purse is on a paper tag and attaching it to the dustbag strings using a twist tie or colored ribbon.
> 
> You could also use colored paper for the tag or partially color the tag to more quickly identify what the purse's color is.



+1
I recycle boutique ribbon as labels, cut & pinned to dustbags.
I write bag name, leather type, color.
For same style/different color bags, I draw colored dots with permanent marker--see color @ a glance on label.

Hope helps.


----------



## kuhoang

I store my bags in these boot storage bags (http://www.amazon.com/Boot-Storage-...0834&sr=1-61&keywords=breathable+storage+bags). It's a see-thu plastic window with secure zipper closure, and breathable material.


Happy collecting!


----------



## kuhoang

Good morning Ladies,
Just found the "Drop Front 6-Piece Storage Set" that has ventilation holes to keep air circulating to store your bag, shoes, hat from amazon (http://www.amazon.com/IRIS-Front-6-...im_201_18?ie=UTF8&refRID=113EK4T6679M6TBF6QBD)

Happy collecting!


----------



## Lisa Dewi

My 5 racks cabinet for my branded bags collection. Non branded bags are located in separate cabinet. I keep the dustbag inside each bag as I like to see my collection at anytime without covers.


----------



## CAJP2015

..im so exited to have an bag but its to expinsive to have..LOL


----------



## LaenaLovely

I keep some bags out, but store hermes in boxes.  Sorry, old pic, not at home right now.


----------



## LaenaLovely

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3154673
> View attachment 3154674
> 
> 
> I keep some bags out, but store hermes in boxes.  Sorry, old pic, not at home right now.




I also keep clutches and small bags in a drawer.


----------



## Charlovely1

I keep my bags in boxes and dust bags.  My problem is that I simply don't have enough room, they take up a lot of space.  I was considering storing them on racks that resemble artist drying racks (the ones that loot like horizontal file room boxes.  My concern is, will I run the risk of those permanent leather creases if I don't store them in boxes or bags.  Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I've been wondering about buying those hanging bag display stands (the ones they use on display shelves in stores) for my unstructured bags. Does anyone have any experience? Thoughts?


----------



## casseyelsie

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3154673
> View attachment 3154674
> 
> 
> I keep some bags out, but store hermes in boxes.  Sorry, old pic, not at home right now.




Wow lovely storage! but I want the content more [emoji23]


----------



## LaenaLovely

casseyelsie said:


> Wow lovely storage! but I want the content more [emoji23]



Aww thanks casseyelsie.  It's been the work of many years of shopping . (And working)


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *SuzyZ, that is EXACTLY how I store my bags too!  They're all in their pajamas, and I store them in big, thick Rubbermaid bins!  And I decorate my house with all the bags I am actively using.  Some are hanging from doorknobs, some are propped up or hanging off chairs with wooden frames, some sit on the dining room table, and some are in a glass case made for knick-knacks.  I love seeing them all when I am walking around the house!*




Moonfancy, your methods of handbag storage are similar to mine!  I am desperately searching for the best way to store my Soulmates.  I've donated 9 (soon to be 12) handbags so far to make room for my beautiful Massaccesi bags.


----------



## bellevie0891

Wow!! This thread is fabulous!! You guys have the best ideas!


----------



## 00sara00

Great ideas! Thank you for sharing


----------



## katnoise

Here's a really rough look at what I'm doing with my purses. I recently moved and turned a room into my closet/boudoir. The shelves are from ikea -Kallax, $34 usd each. The pink was on clearance so I hopped on that. I'm planning on ripping out the closet pole shelf thing and putting in a shelf for my larger purses. Hope this serves as some inspiration!


----------



## qwertyword

katnoise said:


> View attachment 3300630
> 
> 
> Here's a really rough look at what I'm doing with my purses. I recently moved and turned a room into my closet/boudoir. The shelves are from ikea -Kallax, $34 usd each. The pink was on clearance so I hopped on that. I'm planning on ripping out the closet pole shelf thing and putting in a shelf for my larger purses. Hope this serves as some inspiration!




Looks great!


----------



## missie1

myusername said:


> I use this wardrobe from IKEA. Feels like I'm at the boutique every time I open the drawers.
> View attachment 2922652



This I love


----------



## chanelaholic1

yayagirl6 said:


> I have only been "collecting" handbags since January. When I first got a few I stored them in dustbags -but they seemed so sad .  I didn't change/use them very often because I couldn't see what I had.  I finally took them all out, neatly stuffed every one of them with their dustbags and some extra tissue and arranged them neatly on my closet shelves.  Now every time I walk into my closet I get to admire my lovely "collection" instead of trying to remember what was in those things .
> 
> However, everytime I read in this forum I feel guilty, like perhaps I'm mistreating my assets... can't decide what's worse -them getting dusty, or not being used because I can't see them.  It's such a quandry!!!:cry:




I think you were reading my mind!!  I store my handbags on the top shelf of my closet and I never put them in their dustbags.  It's partially because I wouldn't remember what I have but it's mainly because I love looking at them.  I'm not exaggerating when I say that everytime I walk into my closet, I look at all of them and am in awe of their beauty.  To me, they're not just utilitarian; they're pieces of art that are extra amazing because they're useful and can go anywhere with you.  I can't decide ifI should put them in their bags to protect them or keep them out so that I can enjoy them every day.  (I had no idea that most people use the bags.  I guess that`s an indication of how important they are.)


----------



## neverending

Dustbag only, all piled in a wardrobe. Poor them!


----------



## lenarmc

neverending said:


> Dustbag only, all piled in a wardrobe. Poor them!



Sounds like my system.


----------



## Tankgirl

neverending said:


> Dustbag only, all piled in a wardrobe. Poor them!




That's what I have to do, too.  I wish I had a wardrobe specifically designed for my handbags.


----------



## KCeboKing

chanelaholic1 said:


> I think you were reading my mind!!  I store my handbags on the top shelf of my closet and I never put them in their dustbags.  It's partially because I wouldn't remember what I have but it's mainly because I love looking at them.  I'm not exaggerating when I say that everytime I walk into my closet, I look at all of them and am in awe of their beauty.  To me, they're not just utilitarian; they're pieces of art that are extra amazing because they're useful and can go anywhere with you.  I can't decide ifI should put them in their bags to protect them or keep them out so that I can enjoy them every day.  (I had no idea that most people use the bags.  I guess that`s an indication of how important they are.)




Omg. I am right there with you!! I have shelves on both sides of my room for my bags! Our master bedroom is actually my closet, and it makes me so happy each day when I see them all. I keep thinking I should put them in dust bags to protect them, but then I feel like it would not look as nice. More cluttered, actually! My husband also won't let me sell any of them because he likes that I have a collection! Mine are mostly coach, MK, KS, and some other random brands.... Fossil, Steve Madden, Aldo.  I finally got my HG of bags in February- my very first LV. It is pure love. That one was in a dust bag till I used it though. Haha.


----------



## sandrasunshine

this is my current set up. I definitely need more shelves as I am continuing to build my collection &#129303;

INSTAGRAM: @sandra_sunshine
YOUTUBE:https://youtu.be/siQOch3qKg0


----------



## ralewi

I previously stored them in baskets in the back of my closet.  I use the dust bags to lined the baskets.   i recently purchased this Handbag Holder.  So far I really like it.  I will keep the bags I frequently use on it.


----------



## neverending

sandrasunshine said:


> View attachment 3345783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my current set up. I definitely need more shelves as I am continuing to build my collection &#129303;
> 
> INSTAGRAM: @sandra_sunshine
> YOUTUBE:https://youtu.be/siQOch3qKg0



Oh wow this is awesome! Seems like a store window... so jealous!


----------



## manda331

Bayou Minou said:


> This topic is really giving me some ideas.
> 
> I should clear out the china cabinet and display my purses instead!



Oh my gosh you are hilarious! Lol


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I'm pretty new to the world of handbags.  I've gathered a few to start my collection.  I currently have them stuffed on a shelf in my closet, but for stuffing I've been using plastic bubble wrap.  Is this bubble wrap plastic bad, and if so, please could you explain why?


----------



## K21

Hi Tpfers!

Other than stuffing your bags with tissue paper or clothes that you dont wear, how do you store your bags?

I personally have been keeping my bags in the original boxes that I was given when purchasing, but it got to a point that its bit hard to remember or use them when I want to! (Not that I have million bags! but still)

I saw some photo of people hanging their bags or just displaying them on shelves, but was not sure which way was the best way to keep my bags without deforming and etc!

Please share your style of keeping your bags!!

Thank  you!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

I'm a newbie in this "game", so I won't say that my way is the best way. But I keep mine hanging as I believe that this will maintain the shape of my bags, and prevent soft leather and canvas from sagging. I also have them hanging in a closet so they won't be exposed to the sun 
I've considered to keep them in their dust bags, but I don't as I know this would make me use them less often..
I hope to see more experienced members share their tips and tricks, as this is an important question to be answered!


----------



## Monimo

If I had 


ItsMeRuud said:


> I'm a newbie in this "game", so I won't say that my way is the best way. But I keep mine hanging as I believe that this will maintain the shape of my bags, and prevent soft leather and canvas from sagging. I also have them hanging in a closet so they won't be exposed to the sun
> I've considered to keep them in their dust bags, but I don't as I know this would make me use them less often..
> I hope to see more experienced members share their tips and tricks, as this is an important question to be answered!


If I had the closet room and space I would probably hang it too, but since I don't, I have my purses are also stuffed and in their bags on a shelf (I know which is what?). But I NEVER  store them in the boxes. The canvas and leather need to breathe!  I have seen my mother's collection of wallets ruined because they were in boxes. 
If you notice in the store, they too keep them in their bags in drawers away from light.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

no boxes at all. boxes ruin leather and canvas. in dust bags half-way done up, so just the bottom and sides are protected. i have a large walk-in closet away from heat and light so they are in there on shelves and tables, grouped by size. no hanging, i can't imagine doing that to handles and putting stress on the bag.


----------



## loves

currently, very bohemian. they are hung or placed on any surface available in a bedroom converted into a giant wardrobe with a dehumidifier on 24/7 and no sunlight.


----------



## Shawna O

I store mine stuffed and in their bags. If I've lost the dustbag, I use a pillowcase.  When in use, I hang it but I use a cut piece of pool noodle as I don't want to kink or bend the strap so sharply. I stand my wallets up wrapped in tissue paper.


----------



## sararewers

I keep mine at a shelve away from Sun exposure, stuffing Them with the dustbag I Got when I Bought the bags


----------



## BagLady14

My husband assembled these cube shelves from Lowe's.  I have a lot of old bags as well as newer ones.  A few bags are in boxes so not shown.  I feel much more organized and I can find what I'm  looking for.  Before this I had bags in dustbags at the top of all my closets.  This extra room wasn't  even being used for years.  It took me a while to realize I could take over the space.  Next will be more cubes for shoes.


----------



## amphirite

Haven't got much, but I love them dearly!









Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Tankgirl

Because my larger MM bags are unstructured (Soulmates and Selene Zips), I store them unstuffed and flat in their (labeled) dust bags.  The smaller MM bags (Zhoes, Mini Zhoes, Phoebes, and a Flora are also unstuffed and in their original (labeled) dust bags, but stand side-by-side on the top shelf.
View attachment 3674604


----------



## Monimo

Shawna O said:


> I store mine stuffed and in their bags. If I've lost the dustbag, I use a pillowcase.  When in use, I hang it but I use a cut piece of pool noodle as I don't want to kink or bend the strap so sharply. I stand my wallets up wrapped in tissue paper.


Awesome idea!


----------



## iamleiya

I am in the process of finding a good case to store them in their boxes for now but I constantly rotate my bags so I get to use all of them. Just a hassle taking it out of the box but I don't mind.


----------



## FancyPants77

amphirite said:


> Haven't got much, but I love them dearly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



So beautiful. My absolute favorite way to store bags, for easy accessibility and rotation, is behind glass. Love it. Gorgeous display


----------



## amphirite

FancyPants77 said:


> So beautiful. My absolute favorite way to store bags, for easy accessibility and rotation, is behind glass. Love it. Gorgeous display


Thank you so much dear


----------



## FancyPants77

aunoir said:


> I have recently started buying more expensive purses. What is the best way to store them??  How about is shelves, in my closet? Are they best kept inside of their dust bag or out?



Hi . Shelves in your closet is perfect because it's out of direct light from windows and such. You could put the shelves on display in a room and it would be just fine as well as long as the sun doesn't hit the bags and they're in their dustbags. Always keep your bags in their dustbags unless you rotate them very often (daily for example). The dustbags truly protect them while the cotton allows them to breathe. My very first leather handbag was so pretty to me that I kept it out of its dustbag and on my dresser- after about a year (I didn't use it daily or often) it actually developed a spot of residue on the leather. I took it into the boutique and they said it was from dust settling into the leather. I got full store credit even so, which was so generous of the fashion house. So your best bet is to use your dustbags


----------



## geraldine.rmg

aunoir said:


> I have recently started buying more expensive purses. What is the best way to store them??  How about is shelves, in my closet? Are they best kept inside of their dust bag or out?


I would stuff the bags with tissue to keep their shape, and inside their dustbags. And try to give the bags space, not squeeze them. Once every two months, I will take all my bags out and clean them with a leather cleaner and conditioner. Because Singapore is very humid, and leather needs to breathe, the airing helps to prevent moulds.


----------



## FancyPants77

aunoir said:


> I have recently started buying more expensive purses. What is the best way to store them??  How about is shelves, in my closet? Are they best kept inside of their dust bag or out?



There's a thread called How do you store your chanel handbags?-- this thread shows pics of different storage ideas that will help you decide how to store your higher end beauties


----------



## rtydlacka

DivineMsN said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am a new member and I was wondering how everyone stores and displays their bags.  I am looking for a way to keep everything nice and orderly.  My handbag collection has grown somewhat and I am going to run out of closet space soon.  Any suggestions?
> 
> DivineMsN


First of all, Welcome! To answer your question, I always store my bags in the dust bag that was provided. I have the ones that I regularly rotate through on a shelf in my closet standing upright. The ones that I do not use often are kept in, again, wrapped inside their dust bag, then inside huge airtight storage containers. I always store my bags in the upright position to avoid any dents or creases in the leather.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

amphirite said:


> Haven't got much, but I love them dearly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


WOW what a beautiful storage space! Gorgeous bags. Very jealous [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## amphirite

Pursedesbenz said:


> WOW what a beautiful storage space! Gorgeous bags. Very jealous [emoji4] [emoji4]


thank you so much


----------



## Lou Hennessy

I don't have even a fraction of the rest of you but here is how I'm storing


----------



## FancyPants77

Lou Hennessy said:


> View attachment 3758849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have even a fraction of the rest of you but here is how I'm storing



Gorgeous!! I love glass shelving. Love the box and bags on display on top too. So pretty


----------



## Lou Hennessy

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous!! I love glass shelving. Love the box and bags on display on top too. So pretty


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

I dont have any designer bags...mine tend to be cheap and chearful...by storing them like this I can change bags whenever I like.


----------



## Tumbling

I have started collecting vintage Vuitton, and those I keep in an actual Louis Vuitton display case!  Yes, believe it or not I managed to scoop one that Vuitton had donated to a charity ages ago.  The display case won't fit in the bedroom so it's in the dining room.  I get to admire my handbags with every dinner!


----------



## nikksterxx

Tumbling said:


> I have started collecting vintage Vuitton, and those I keep in an actual Louis Vuitton display case!  Yes, believe it or not I managed to scoop one that Vuitton had donated to a charity ages ago.  The display case won't fit in the bedroom so it's in the dining room.  I get to admire my handbags with every dinner!



please post pictures! would love to see!


----------



## Happylilly

i store my bags inside a 3 tier storage and it’s perfectly ok


----------



## kittyalli

yayagirl6 said:


> Thanks everyone, that simply sarah site was the one
> I was looking for.


Where do you look on the sarahshawconsulting.com web site?  (simplysarahshaw.com)
What do I search for?


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I store mine on command hooks in dustbags:   I live in a tiny condo, so there's no way for me to get a fancy shelf and put stuff on there!


----------



## parisamor

Help! I’ve been confused by so many different SA’s telling me.... should I store my designer bags in boxes or only in dustbag covers?


----------



## iqaganda

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3673060
> 
> 
> My husband assembled these cube shelves from Lowe's.  I have a lot of old bags as well as newer ones.  A few bags are in boxes so not shown.  I feel much more organized and I can find what I'm  looking for.  Before this I had bags in dustbags at the top of all my closets.  This extra room wasn't  even being used for years.  It took me a while to realize I could take over the space.  Next will be more cubes for shoes.



I love this! How I wish I could have this space in our house too! And I love your displays! We have same taste when it comes to bags! [emoji56]


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

parisamor said:


> Help! I’ve been confused by so many different SA’s telling me.... should I store my designer bags in boxes or only in dustbag covers?


I believe Sophie Shohet had a video where she talked about storing her handbags in their boxes, and some of them got mildewy because it traps in humid air. If you do store in boxes, get those silica beads that can absorb condensation (like these) at least?


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Hi! How do you store your bags? I don’t own that many purses, 8 in total.

But, storage is a problem because my husband and I don’t live in a huge space, and we have our little one (if only we could afford a bigger place in this housing market, but that’s a different story, lol).

Do you put your purses in dust bags when you aren’t using them? That’s what I am doing now, and I found that I don’t switch bags often, since I don’t “see” them, if that makes sense. My purses are in dust bags on the top shelf of our tiny closet that my husband and I share.


----------



## inkfade

PineappleMinnie said:


> Hi! How do you store your bags? I don’t own that many purses, 8 in total.
> 
> But, storage is a problem because my husband and I don’t live in a huge space, and we have our little one (if only we could afford a bigger place in this housing market, but that’s a different story, lol).
> 
> Do you put your purses in dust bags when you aren’t using them? That’s what I am doing now, and I found that I don’t switch bags often, since I don’t “see” them, if that makes sense. My purses are in dust bags on the top shelf of our tiny closet that my husband and I share.



This is almost exactly my setup. I live in a small one bedroom apt with my bf and we share a small walk-in closet. My cheaper purses I hang on a hook on the closet door, and the more expensive ones sit in their dust bags in a large cardboard box on the shelf in the closet together for organization. I recently saw a method of storing purses inside one another to save space, but I'd rather not do that with my more expensive ones. I do find I switch my purses less often because of this, but it isn't much trouble to switch since everything is together in one spot. I do feel better about this setup as opposed to having them out of their dustbags and lying randomly around the apartment, especially since we have two cats and one of them once got to a new Henri Bendel I had just bought. Luckily the damage was very minimal, but after that I made sure to keep them in the closet. As for when I get home from work, etc., I put my bag on top of my dresser where the cats can't get to it.


----------



## Lilybarb

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I believe Sophie Shohet had a video where she talked about storing her handbags in their boxes, and some of them got mildewy because it traps in humid air. If you do store in boxes, get those silica beads that can absorb condensation (like these) at least?


Although I’m looking for a new way, I have always stored mine in their dust bags inside plastic storage bins (the tops are not airtight). I put silica gel packs inside the bags which I change out each time after I carry one. Never had any issues.


----------



## Shelby33

One of the things you need to consider is the climate you live in. If I lived in a humid climate I would probably just store them in their dust bags, not also in the boxes, and use silica packets. 
Protect them from direct sun no matter the climate. 
I don't think storing one bag inside another is a good idea.


----------



## alyssa.tran

I also never rotated my bags because they were all put away, so I got a tall narrow bookshelf from IKEA to display them, and now I get much more use from my items!  I live in AZ where it’s not humid, and no sunlight or heat comes through the window because of the direction/shading.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I have a wooden armoire with doors (its a corner unit and does not occupy much space) and I store my bags in them.  I like this system because I can see most of my bags at a glance when I open the doors.  I used to store them in their dust bags on the top shelf of the closet but found that I did not rotate my bags much when they were up on the top shelf.  My collection is mostly contemporary designers at this point, and I only store two of my bags in their dust bags.  If space is a constraint, maybe try attaching a photo of the bag to the dust bag?   A visual cue like a photo may help as a reminder to rotate handbags.


----------



## sdkitty

I have a hanging shelf/rack thing in the closet.  I store them on that in their dustbags


----------



## iqaganda

Due to small spaces here in Hong Kong, I store my purses inside their dustbags. But I think, even if I have bigger spaces to store my bags, I would still store them inside their dustbags. I can't imagine getting dusts on my bags just because I want to display them...


----------



## M*A*R*S

Serendipity said:


> I keep mine in a storage bin under my bed.  Never worry about warmth or light.  I have a louie going strong after 17 years.  If your bed is high enough you may want to try it and my hubby never looks under the bed.  I just love bags and always need one more .


Nice! I may try this thinking of going to buy maybe like those pretty cardboard trunks just for my bag , that way if I need to Lysol or turn on the ac or heater I think it should be safe lol I live in a very small apt


----------



## Anesthestia

I just got my new shelf today! (The shorter one on the left. I've had the one on the right for quite a while)



Still not completely done and there are bags not yet on the shelves, but I'm pretty happy with having all my bags out in the open! My bedroom is tiny (I'm in NYC, Financial District! So it's very small) so this actually takes up quite a big portion of my room, but I don't mind at all.


----------



## br3wx

I used Ikea detolf glass-door cabinet to store and display my bags. I stuffed my bags to retain their shape and put them in their dust bag and they each have their own shelf. *pics not mine. got them from the net*

The only problem with this cabinet is that it is not fully enclosed (for breathable purposes), so dust tends to swoop in through the gaps. I have to take the bags out once in a while, to dust and wipe down the cabinet


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Both. I don't have much room in the bedroom, but there are a few LVs on the dresser, and the rest of my bags are in the closet.
The nice things about storing them is that it keeps the fresh feeling of, "Oh, hey haven't seen you in a while!.."


----------



## Love_N_Lune

My bags sleep in their respective dust bag at the top of my closet close to the air vent. I admit my clutches have to share their home with small bags but I wrap at least one with tissue paper so not rub. My wristlets live in single file in a tote bag. I am in the process of decorating my master bedroom and would like to integrate some nice shelving to display (and remember) my bags.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My bags used to reside in their dust bags in a large, clear bin in our closet, but I just found a cute solution to hold my smaller, lighter bags. Amazon for the win! I can even zip one of these doohickeys onto the bottom of the other one to make the display take up less space. Now to convince the hubby to move his clothes to the second bedroom’s closet so I can have this closet to myself...


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I keep them in my closet in their  dust bags.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The leather ones are stuffed with acid free  tissue  paper and the canvas ones with bubble  rap.I use Samorga organizers in my Neverfulls, 
Noé and Speedy's. That helps to maintain the shape.
I always store them upright and make sure that chain straps never touch the leather. At least once a month  I air the leather bags out and check if they need  conditioning.


----------



## Dimmsumm520

I use the ikea billy book shelves and they work perfectly for my purses and shoes


----------



## Hatfield1313

I have a purse organizer for my closet shelf and an armoire that I finally took the time to really organize today so that I’m 100% happy with them. The organizer holds all but two of my LV’s (the other two hang on wall mounted hooks) and the armoire holds all of my Coach. All my other bags are stored in a vintage steamer trunk in their dust bags with a few on the closet shelf next to the organizer. My OCD was seriously satisfied today working on this project lol.


----------



## Narnanz

I had to have a clean up of my handbag wardrobe...got really tired of not finding the bag I wanted.Ended up commandering another cupboard. Lots more room to sort how I like them.


----------



## inkfade

I need to find a storage solution where they all sit on a shelf. Currently I have them each in a dust bag stuffed into a large cardboard box. I don't switch that often because it's too much trouble to pull the box down from the top shelf in the closet and then open all the dustbags to see what I want to use. Love all the inspiration here!


----------



## SnaH

Wow all of yours purse shelves are well-organized and big and beautiful(including bagss in the shelves). My room and home don't have enough space for me, so I have kind of a purse tree like this...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Preciously I just put all of bags in my closet, but had difficult to maintain bags' shape(( So I found out that this tree is the best for me


----------



## BookwormJane

I leave them filled with acid-free paper,  inside their dustbags, in my wardrobe. I put dehumidifiers inside the wardrobe so that they don't mold, since I live in a very humid place.

I put the chains of my Chanel bags inside the bag and I wrap acid-free paper around that so that they don't leave dents on the leather.

I NEVER PUT ONE HANDBAG OVER THE OTHER. All of them are given space and ventilation!

I swear, ALL my handbags look pristine!


----------



## Porschenality

I keep them out in the open so I can see them when I walk into my closets. I regularly inspect them and take a microfiber cloth wipe to them on occasion to dust them if they need it. 

In the master closet there’s a number of bare spots. New bags are going in those spots. 

In the converted closet I have tons of packages to open. New or “new to me” items will go up top and in the cubbies.


----------



## pianolize

Porschenality said:


> I keep them out in the open so I can see them when I walk into my closets. I regularly inspect them and take a microfiber cloth wipe to them on occasion to dust them if they need it.
> 
> In the master closet there’s a number of bare spots. New bags are going in those spots.
> 
> In the converted closet I have tons of packages to open. New or “new to me” items will go up top and in the cubbies.


I(am glad I'm not the only one with a pile-up of boxes!)


----------



## themeanreds

I finally got some shelving for my bags. I previously had them in any space of my closet I could find, but they now have their own designated shelving. The shelves are from Ikea (Vittsjo). First pic is a family picture I took of all my bags without their dust bags. Second pic is of how they are actually stored. Also, the window behind the shorter shelf does have a curtain on it full-time, but I removed it for the pic


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Wholey moley!


----------



## Narnanz

themeanreds said:


> I finally got some shelving for my bags. I previously had them in any space of my closet I could find, but they now have their own designated shelving. The shelves are from Ikea (Vittsjo). First pic is a family picture I took of all my bags without their dust bags. Second pic is of how they are actually stored. Also, the window behind the shorter shelf does have a curtain on it full-time, but I removed it for the pic
> View attachment 4617288
> 
> 
> View attachment 4617290


Gosh that is a lovely sight....both out and in their dustbags.


----------



## cecchetti

I’ve only got 9 bags-on the hunt for no.10
They all live in dust bags in one of my closets
Last year I gave one as a birthday present..I still have the receipt for it and still regret it…


----------



## elliexp

Currently in dustbags in my closet, I need to find some sort of shelving system honestly.


----------



## cecchetti

elliexp said:


> Currently in dustbags in my closet, I need to find some sort of shelving system honestly.


Me too, but I haven’t got enough bags to make it worth investing in one -it would be nice to look at them all though….


----------



## thundercloud

I love seeing all the pics! I need to rethink how I store mine. Right now they're (mostly) stuffed and stored in dustbags inside a closet...


----------



## Kaito723

I actually want to make a thread about this. I love storing my bags like this but it also makes me anxious haha. i also keep each bag on top of its dust bag...I do suffer from OCD, full disclosure, and i'm anxious about the bag being on the wood. I know its irrational and that it being on the wood wont damage the bag. Idk if keeping them on top of the dust bags is attracting more dust.


----------

